# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [ubuntu] SiS 771/671 Mirage 3 Video Drivers

## Midnightsun

Did anyone ever get anywhere with this problem?

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615094

In hardy the best I managed to achieve was 1024x768 using the VESA driver and the result was mixed at best.

Did anyone manage to get 1200x800 in Hardy like people in the above thread appeared to do with early releases?

Frankly I just don't understand SiS's position.  Their current attitude of witholding the drivers doesn't seem to be achieving anything except the alienation of Linux users.  I know I will certainly never buy anything containing SiS hardware again if the situation doesn't change.

I've just upgraded to Intrepid and now I can't even get the bloody thing to go higher than 800x600 which is absolutely heartbreaking.  Will soon be downgrading to Hardy again and (sadly) reverting back to Vesa 1024x768 which comes with funky horizontal bands across the screen.

The fact that I'm willing to put up with this should be testament to just how much I dread ever having to reinstall windows...

Anyone who finds a solution to this issue will have my eternal gratitude and possibly my first-born son...

----------


## ardvark71

> Anyone who finds a solution to this issue will have my eternal gratitude and possibly my first-born son...


Hi...

No, eternal gratitude should go to the Lord as your first born son would be a gift from Him.  :Wink: 

You probably already explored your options but by any chance would your SiS chipset be onboard or on a card? Or is this a notebook?

Best Regards...

----------


## Midnightsun

Thanks for the reply,

Probably should have mentioned.  It's part of a notebook computer.  Advent 9315.  Possibly the most linux-unfriendly computer you could possibly imagine.  Wifi card is near impossible to get working, display I mentioned above, and I have to run linux in noapic and acpi=off mode just for the bloody system to boot.  

Live and learn I suppose.  If I ever buy another laptop, I will be going to a specific linux retailer like Dell.

----------


## ardvark71

> If I ever buy another laptop, I will be going to a specific linux retailer like Dell.


Or you can try System76...

http://system76.com/index.php?cPath=28

Best Regards...

----------


## Somnus07

Hi,

i have just got intrepid on my fujitsu siemens laptop (with SiS components)

ssam (on here) added the following to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the monitor section:
       HorizSync       30-107
       VertRefresh     50-185

i think these are some generic ranges, you might want to check which your monitor uses.

Then I managed to get the ol' 1280 x 768. I am still looking for more complete solutions - but not sure how successful I will be.

Hope this helps,
Somnus

----------


## SammyBoy247

Good to find a nice fresh SiS thread, hopefully this might be the thread to see an SiS graphics card fully working under Linux.

I've also got a laptop full of hardware that has no or little Linux support including the SiS 771/671 chipset.

I naively thought that if I upgraded to Intrepid rather than doing a fresh install I wouldn't have to struggle through all these hardware issues again.

I haven't really started trying to fix mine yet but when I do I'll post any progress here.

...Also I'm with you on avoiding any SiS hardware in the future.  They've done nothing but annoy and frustrate me for the past year.

----------


## krzakx

It doesn't work in Intrepid  :Sad:  No vesa, no sis  :Mad: ... Anyone can help ? Please keep looking.
I have tried drivers from these sites:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...stems&lang=eng

http://barroslee.blogspot.com/2007/1...3d-driver.html

----------


## fredbird67

I too am disgusted by SiS's refusal to support Linux.  I have an SiS 830 board in my computer, with onboard video.  I bought it a couple of years ago when I was a MEPIS user, and it worked just fine without issue.  I later switched to PCLinuxOS 2007 and was happy with it too until KDE decided to switch to version 4, which drove me to GNOME and Ubuntu.

At the time I switched to Ubuntu, Ubuntu was, of course, on version 7.10.  But when Hardy Heron came out, the best I could muster on screen resolution was 800x600, and I wanted 1024x768 but was left with NO WAY whatsoever to set that as a screen resolution.  I ultimately gave up on it and went back to 7.10, which is what I still have today.

However, for Christmas, I'm planning to give my wife the info about some new hardware I'm wanting -- preferably from a Linux-friendly manufacturer!  Not to mention I bought an NVidia card here while back only to find it won't fit in my current board!  Hopefully come Christmas I'll be able to solve all that, and if not, no problem -- my birthday is only four days after Christmas (even though I'll be 41, my wife still insists that I should receive something for my birthday), where I can take matters into my own hands and buy the hopefully better hardware myself.

Fred in St. Louis, MO USA

----------


## cruelnovember

hi all,

Im having the same problem here.

I am trying to run graphics with SIS 771/671 chipset and get no better results than 800x600 whatever driver (vesa or sis) i try. 

If anyone has a better resolution up running with SIS 771/671 on Ubuntu 8.10. Intrepid Ibex, a little HowTo would really be fine!


thx and greets,

Paul

----------


## cool_penguin

Same here. SiS is a piece of junk. Its inbuilt into my Acer Travelmate 2310 notebook. Comipiz and 3D never works and now my screen goes blank when I start my computer. When I add vesa to xorg.conf, the max res I get is 800x600.

Never again another bloody SiS product. Piece of garbage is blacklisted by me until they start Linux support.

Harry

----------


## Somnus07

> I am trying to run graphics with SIS 771/671 chipset and get no better results than 800x600 whatever driver (vesa or sis) i try.


Hi - have you tried adding the refresh rates i mentioned earlier?
eg
1. logout
2. press ctrl+alt+F1 (starts a virtual terminal)
3. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup041108 (best to backup settings)
4. sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf (to edit the file)
5. go down to the Section "Monitor" hit i to insert text and write in:
HorizSync 30-107
VertRefresh 50-185
then hit Esc and type :wq  (:q! quits without writing)
6. press ctrl+alt+F7 (to go back to normal view)
7. press ctrl+alt+backspace (to restart the X server, just to make sure) and try logging in..

hopefully you can then change the resolution in gnome....

----------


## srbaldomero

Hello

I'm desperate: I've installed kubuntu 8.04 in my computer, everything seems to work fine but video configuration. Since I am using a 19'' widescreen I'd like to configure it at  1440x900 px  but that option is not available. The maximum allowed resolution is 1024x768px, which is a real problem since the proportions are distorted.

I have been reading in forums but I can't find any solution.

This is my configuration:
*Monitor* Envision 19'' widescreen
*Graphic's card*: SiS 771/671 Mirage Graphics 256MB/
*OS:* Kubuntu 8.04
*Secondary OS:* Windows Vista (works fine with the desired resolution)

I've tried with the basics:
[li]tick "widescreen" option in monitor configuration -> the new resolutions don't appear or I can't move the slider.[/li]
[li]changing card's drivers: from VESA generic (by default) to SIS generic -> I get an error message which says"(EE) No devices detected."[/li]
[li][/li]


I have also tried with editing xorg.conf


This is the original xorg.conf (works fine, but the video resolution is not correct)



```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"es"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
EndSection
```

I have also tried to manually edit it, or reconfigure xorg and this is the result:



```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"es"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Boardname	"VESA driver (generic)"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
	Driver		"vesa"
	Screen	0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	Vendorname	"Generic LCD Display"
	Modelname	"LCD Panel 1440x900"
	Horizsync	31.5-56.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0 - 65.0
  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x768@60" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x720@60" 74.48 1280 1336 1472 1664 720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x800@60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1440x900@60" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync
	Gamma	1.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	Defaultdepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Virtual	1440	900
		Modes		"1440x900@60"	"1280x800@60"	"1280x720@60"	"1280x768@60"	"800x600@60"	"800x600@56"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
EndSection
Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
	Load		"GLcore"
	Load		"v4l"
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
EndSection
```

This file does not even allow me to get into kubuntu's graphic interface. I had to start windows and restore original xorg.conf·

Can anyone help me? Thank you!

----------


## srbaldomero

> Hi - have you tried adding the refresh rates i mentioned earlier?
> eg
> 1. logout
> 2. press ctrl+alt+F1 (starts a virtual terminal)
> 3. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup041108 (best to backup settings)
> 4. sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf (to edit the file)
> 5. go down to the Section "Monitor" hit i to insert text and write in:
> HorizSync 30-107
> VertRefresh 50-185
> ...


I have tried what you said (sorry I didn't see it before posting my previous post) but unfortunately it's not working neither. That's the resulting xorg.conf:



```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"es"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	HorizSync 	30-107
	VertRefresh 	50-185
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
EndSection
```

----------


## Somnus07

hmm I dont think 1440x900 is supported well by vesa:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions

you could try looking through:
http://nixcraft.com/linux-hardware/3...g-example.html
http://fixunix.com/xwindows/250048-x...0x900-lcd.html

----------


## philstovell

I recently bought a laptop with SiS 671 graphics. I managed to get the screen to work in the correct resolution (1280x800@75hz) with 8.04. I detailed what I did here:

http://www.shuv.nildram.co.uk/x15m530/

I haven't read all of this thread, so I apologise in advance if this has already been covered or it's in some other way irrelevant. I have a google alert on SiS 671, hoping that the 3D drivers will one day appear, which picked up this thread.

----------


## wurzzero

Hi,

I got my Intelbrás notebook i21 working in 1280x800 with *this* driver.

For those who did'nt find the solution yet, you can follow this steps to install the driver:

Extract the files, then go to the folder
Copy _sis_drv.so_ and _sis_drv.la_ from _usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers_ to _/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/_, replacing the existing files
Copy the _etc/X11/xorg.conf_ to _/etc/X11/xorg.conf_, replacing the existing file (make a backup before!!!)

*IMPORTANT:* xorg.conf that comes with the sisdrv-ubuntu-8.04.tar.gz has the keybord configuration for Brazilian language, you can take the correct configuration for your keyboard from your backedup xorg.conf
Restart X

You can try this driver with other distros, but i don't know if works.

This the result of _lspci_:
VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)


Tanks to *GDH Press: Blog*, all this information i got from them.

*** There is no 3D support ...

----------


## Midnightsun

Wurzzero: Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!  Those instructions worked perfectly.

Although I have no 3D, which is obviously not ideal, this is the first time since installing Ubuntu I have had an appropriate screen resolution!  I really appreciate you posting that information!!  

Now if only someone could find a similar fix for Intrepid I might actually be in a position to upgrade  :Smile: 

Thanks again, Sir!

----------


## Midnightsun

Oh dear,  I may have spoken too soon.

The resolution is great but I'm now having a problem with video playback.

Videos will play fine but appear to be stuck at 1 resolution and cannot be resized.  Switching to fullscreen just puts the same sized video in the middle of a black screen.  This happens with VLC and Totem.  I will include screen caps of the problem to illustrate.  

Is anyone else using the above fix experiencing the same problem? Is there a known solution?  Fingers crossed....

Will post caps of video at normal size, maximised and fullscreen.

Only local videos are effected.  i.e I can fullscreen youtube videos no problem.  Switching back to VESA driver solves the problem.

----------


## Midnightsun

Hi guys 

Managed to find a solution that seems to work.

In VLC I go Settings -> Preferences -> Video -> Output Modules.

Tick "Advanced Options" in the bottom right.

In the drop down menu, select "X11 video output"

Restart VLC  - works fine.

Haven't fiddled with Totem yet, but I imagine there'll be a similar process

Thanks again for help getting the 2D SiS driver working!

----------


## wurzzero

Great, i'll try that on vlc...

----------


## Poszumtak

> Hi,
> 
> I got my Intelbrás notebook i21 working in 1280x800 with *this* driver.
> 
> For those who did'nt find the solution yet, you can follow this steps to install the driver:
> 
> Extract the files, then go to the folderCopy _sis_drv.so_ and _sis_drv.la_ from _usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers_ to _/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/_, replacing the existing filesCopy the _etc/X11/xorg.conf_ to _/etc/X11/xorg.conf_, replacing the existing file (make a backup before!!!)
> 
> *IMPORTANT:* xorg.conf that comes with the sisdrv-ubuntu-8.04.tar.gz has the keybord configuration for Brazilian language, you can take the correct configuration for your keyboard from your backedup xorg.confRestart X
> ...


Does it work with Intrepid? Or is it just for Hardy?

----------


## Nirevus

Does anyone have any news on this yet? I upgraded my girlfriends laptop to Intrepid Ibex without knowing this was the case and am now stuck at 800x600 on a widescreen screen.

Anyway to get it to 1280x800?

If there is no solution, is my only way to rollback the update simply to back up the home folder (not on a separate partition) and reinstall Hardy?

----------


## Midnightsun

Would like to know if anyone has had any joy installing the SiS 2D driver in intrepid?

I would love to upgrade but an currently unable to do so as the screen resolution is intolerable.

----------


## kobotschick

hi guys,

my solution for the resolution problem (only 800x600) on ubuntu 8.10 SiS 771/671 Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo V5535 :

add to etc/x11/xconf.org to the Section "Monitor" 
   HorizSync 30-107
   VertRefresh 50-185


now it just work fine with 1280x768.


thx somnus07

----------


## Solarium

> hi guys,
> 
> my solution for the resolution problem (only 800x600) on ubuntu 8.10 SiS 771/671 Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo V5535 :
> 
> add to etc/x11/xconf.org to the Section "Monitor" 
>    HorizSync 30-107
>    VertRefresh 50-185
> 
> 
> ...


Well i have that same exect laptop and also used this method to solve the resolution problem. (even got the wifi to work on ) 
But for me the vesa driver isn't really enough i would like to use some of the 3D effects and some eye candy, sadly vesa can't deliver  :Sad: 
So if any one got some drivers / work arounds for this graphics card, please don't be shy and share.

P.S Using Ubuntu 8.10

----------


## Midnightsun

> Well i have that same exect laptop and also used this method to solve the resolution problem. (even got the wifi to work on )
> But for me the vesa driver isn't really enough i would like to use some of the 3D effects and some eye candy, sadly vesa can't deliver
> So if any one got some drivers / work arounds for this graphics card, please don't be shy and share.


Sadly it seems that a 3D driver capable of handling compiz/eye candy is not forthcoming any time soon.  Whilst it's been indicated that SiS _has_ developed a 3D driver they have so far shown no willingness to release it to the public.  The best people were able to get them to do was release the 2D driver which allows a better screen resolution (1280x800) than the VESA but without the bells and whistles.

Unfortunately it seems nobody has yet managed to get this 2D driver working in Intrepid and so, for the time being at least, you're probably stuck with vesa unless you want to downgrade to Hardy.  

I've sent e-mails off to SiS begging them to release the driver but they don't even bother responding.  Perhaps if more people keep doing it they'll eventually relent.....but I'm not holding my breathe.

Bizarre business strategy though...why on earth they would want to alienate customers is beyond me.  It's certainly convinced me never again to buy anything containing an SiS product.

Good luck!

----------


## bgerlich

For convenience I have prepared a debian package with sisimedia driver patched by fedora forum's user "bahamot" to work with xserver 1.5.x.

I have made a few very minor changes so that the driver would seem more seamless, namely - buggy 2D acceleration is now disabled by default. I have also included a pciid file, so that the card is detected automatically. *Just install the deb and restart your xserver.*

Remember to remove any driver names and such from xorg conf manualy or by typing


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg in terminal.
```

This version is for Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex. If for some reason the driver is nod detected automatically, add the line


```
Driver "sis671"
```

to "Device" section of your xorg.conf

http://launchpadlibrarian.net/204636....10-1_i386.deb

----------


## Midnightsun

This sounds phenomenal!  Is anyone able to confirm if this works in Intrepid so I can start thinking about upgrading ?  :Smile:

----------


## bgerlich

All I can say is I have tested it on two laptops - one mine, the other - an unused replacement (clean install). In both cases it worked. Sadly both machines were Fujutsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile v5355, only lappies with sis cards I have handy.

----------


## Solarium

bgerlich - first of all thanks for the driver, seems you making some progress where no one else does.
Can i ask you tho, if the 2D is disabled as default because its a bit buggy, whats the advantege of using this driver vs using vesa driver ?

Sorry if this sounds silly, still new to Ubuntu/Linux

----------


## bgerlich

You can enable the 2D driver by using the options:



```
Option "NoAccel" "0"
Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
Option "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy"
```

You add this in Device section of xorg.conf ( results may vary - as I said, it's buggy)

The problem with that is - that it doesn't work well with some programs and can cause X to crash. This is the first time I am trying to debug a graphics card driver, so as of yet I don't know why that is.

The advantage of the crippled driver is that you can work in native resolution of your LCD (if you are using one), 1280x800 for example, and that you get video acceleration (Xvideo extensions).

I am using the driver right now, have been using it for more than a week for that matter. In gnome, with Metacity compositing enabled and cairo-dock I haven't noticed any slowdowns, crashes or abnormally high processor use as of yet.

----------


## venturosa

Many thanks bgerlic. After days of useless searching and experimenting my 1280x800 laptop display is now working perfectly thanks to your simple (to use) fix.

----------


## bgerlich

Also the graphic driver allows you to connect devices to external graphic ports: monitors, projectors, without fiddling with xorg.conf.

Plus there is this little utility - sisctrl, that allows you to control brightness, gamma, contrast of normal displays and video.

Forgot to include that utility in my first post. To use sisctrl just install the deb file and type sisctrl in console.

----------


## Solarium

Well i followed ur instructions and installed it, it seems to work just fine  :Smile:  i also got the Esprimo v5535 laptop.
Will try to play around with the 2D support see what happens  :Capital Razz: 

Thank you once again bgerlich

EDIT:
After trying some more stuff i went back to using the vesa driver with 1280x768
I didn't enable the 2d but had some other minor issues:
When booting right before the login screen i had a black sreen with some wierd blue white green horizontal stripes for few secs, and when started apps like firefox, the edges of my screen flickered with some small white stripes, minor issues, but it bugged me.

bgerlich i will be waiting for ur updated version if it ever comes  :Capital Razz:

----------


## jethph

Will compiz fusion work in this driver?

----------


## lm2b

> For convenience I have prepared a debian package with sisimedia driver patched by fedora forum's user "bahamot" to work with xserver 1.5.x.





> You can enable the 2D driver by using the options:
> 
> 
> ```
> Option "NoAccel" "0"
> Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
> Option "MigrationHeuristic"    "greedy"
> ```





> Plus there is this little utility - sisctrl, that allows you to control brightness, gamma, contrast of normal displays and video.


*bgerlich*, thanks a lot!
It works fine in my laptop (a CCE WM73C, with SIS M672/Mirage 3+ and 1280x800 LCD), with 2D acceleration enabled.
 :Smile:

----------


## Retraut

It is very sorry to reply your mail lately. And I still in SiS now. 

Although I am the developer of SiS671 linux 3D driver, I have no
rights to send it to you right now. Because SiS don't allowed me to do
that... I come to sis and do this job, because it is close to open
source community. But I don't know why sis don't release driver even
binary driver...If you want to get latest SiS linux 3d driver, you can
contact your motherboard vendor. SiS will release driver to their
customers with NDA. And I will keep asking SiS to put all latest
drivers on our website.

Before I come to SiS, SiS even don't release any linux driver to
end-user. So I ask my superiors and MKT department to release driver
on SiS's website. But I don't know why they don't want to do that. So
I asking the permission to send binary driver to end user. Finally,
they allowed me to do that, but only 2d driver. I really hope I can do
something for open source community. And I will keep asking SiS to
release driver.

But recently, SiS don't allowed me to release 2d driver now...But I
think they will release sis 2d driver source code soon....

Here is our 2d driver for ubuntu 8.10.
Maybe you can try it first.

In console mode execute sis_vga_drv_161208-Ubuntu810.run
$ sudo ./sis_vga_drv_161208-Ubuntu810.run

And modify your Xorg.conf
Add Driver "sis" in Section "Device"

Best Regards
Barros Lee



Working nice in my Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535 laptop with Interpid with SIS M672


Download sis_vga_drv_161208-Ubuntu810.run с OpenFile.ru

mirror  Mirror

----------


## Solarium

Hey Retraut,

I just wasnted to know where u got this driver ?

I assume its from the dude that every keeps talking about that works for sis and works on linux drivers ...

I had some bad expirience with installing packages i know nothing about and running stuff i had no idea where they came from, so a little more info would do a great deal for my self confidense  :Smile: 


Sidenote: Did any one more brave tryed this ?

----------


## bgerlich

I did try the driver. It functions but 2D accel doesn't work for me. Note that it could be because I tried it on a system I use to experiment with the driver I packaged. The driver seems legit. Barros Lee is an employee of SIS, you can look up his blog.

The download link provided by Retraut didn't work. I used a packaged I found on another forum, here: http://foorum.hinnavaatlus.ee/viewto...a6878913302a55

----------


## Retraut

> The download link provided by Retraut didn't work. I used a packaged I found on another forum, here: http://foorum.hinnavaatlus.ee/viewto...a6878913302a55


First link it's Russian webhosting
 you must enter the captcha before downloading, 2 link it's result what I googled after then Barros Lee send me this driver, now i give you link to rapidshre with file what he attach 


http://rapidshare.com/files/17617052...tu810.run.html

----------


## Retraut

> Hey Retraut,
> 
> I just wasnted to know where u got this driver ?
> 
> I assume its from the dude that every keeps talking about that works for sis and works on linux drivers ...
> 
> I had some bad expirience with installing packages i know nothing about and running stuff i had no idea where they came from, so a little more info would do a great deal for my self confidense 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: Did any one more brave tryed this ?


I know your trouble, first time I affraid run this command, but no trying no result, and i think if Barros Lee send this, he haven;t reason to lye  


Sorry for my pure English

----------


## lm2b

About video play:




> In VLC I go Settings -> Preferences -> Video -> Output Modules.
> Tick "Advanced Options" in the bottom right.
> In the drop down menu, select "X11 video output"
> Restart VLC  - works fine.
> Haven't fiddled with Totem yet, but I imagine there'll be a similar process


For Totem:
Run the gconf-editor
Browse for /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/videosink
Change the videosinc value to ximagesink
Done =)

Works nice on Ubuntu 8.10

----------


## lm2b

> First link it's Russian webhosting
>  you must enter the captcha before downloading, 2 link it's result what I googled after then Barros Lee send me this driver, now i give you link to rapidshre with file what he attach 
> 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/17617052...tu810.run.html


Barros Lee driver also works in my laptop (need disable bgerlich suggested 2D aceel options, if set), a bit better result.

----------


## Solarium

I downloaded and installed the driver Retraut, and it works identical to bgerlich's one, so 2 thumbs up for both of you  :Smile:   (Altho it also gives me to wierd blue colored lines on start up)

But sadly no visual effects work with the 2d driver  :Sad:  .
The search goes on  :Smile:

----------


## Dennis Schulmeister

Hi,

I just wanted to chime in that I'm running a dedicated wiki about SiS related graphic troubles. It's the result from many o' discussions on this and other forums. Please help me to keep it up to date.

Here's the link: http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/

Thank you and have a happy new year,
Dennis

----------


## nazg

Any idea why i can't get 32bit desktop to work? Only 24bit.  :Sad:

----------


## CaptainBackfire

Reply #24 worked for me on my Asus X58 with SiS 672.

----------


## helix0r

Hello!

I'm posting this message to have some tranquility about one doubt that I have about the Sis 671/771 2D driver. When I start the X server, it behaves somewhat "strange". The screen's corners seems to "melt" after the server starts to display the normal graphics.  :Sad: 

Every driver that I tried *has the same behavior*. I would like to ask: is this behavior normal/safe? Doesn't it have the risk of damage some piece of hardware(chipset, memory, lcd panel)?

Others vga's doesn't have this glitch when initializing. I tested with diferent distributions, Mandriva, Ubuntu, Debian. *All behave the same*. Actually I have Sidux(Debian Sid) installed.

The same happens with all of you? Or is bad luck?  :Capital Razz: 

I'm sending a video to explain better what happens. Take a look at the borders of the screen and that little red line.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQfCYDGeZcA

Thanks for your help!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Solarium

helix0r , i have also some wierd startup bug, and its only with the 2D driver (does not happen with vesa) but its some what diffent then yours, mine is just some blue and white vertical lines during startup ....

I agree ur bug looks very concerning, mine is "just" anoying  :Capital Razz:

----------


## helix0r

Yeah Solarium, its only when using the 2D driver. When using Vesa, this glitch doesnt happens, but I can only get 1280x768 resolution.

Not that this resolution is bad at all, but the missing 32 pixels cause some parts of the image to be "squeezed" up, specifically fonts.

And I'm afraid of continue using this 2D driver and "melt" some part of the hardware, haha  :Capital Razz: 

Anyway, thanks for your reply!

----------


## helix0r

Double post, sorry.

----------


## colinnwn

> In console mode execute sis_vga_drv_161208-Ubuntu810.run
> $ sudo ./sis_vga_drv_161208-Ubuntu810.run


When I do this, I get


```
#sudo: ./sis_vga_drv_161208-Ubuntu810.run: command not found
```

Will anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?

----------


## Solarium

you need to do sudo chmod +x ./sis_vga_drv_161208-Ubuntu810.run
and then sudo ./sis_vga_drv_161208-Ubuntu810.run

Thats how i did it.

----------


## uh74

Hello,

I have Ubuntu 8.10 64 Bit. The driver seems only to work with the 32- Bit- Version.

Is there a 64- Bit Version available?

Thanks Uli

----------


## Solarium

email this person: barros_lee@sis.com

Thats where all the drivers you see here come from, i sent him an email, and he sent me the driver for 8.10.

So i am geussing if you ask nicely he shall provide  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Solarium

*Bump* For any one who got something new to add

----------


## bgerlich

I managed to get the driver working with 2D acceleration (with Xaa, x86 arch) in Jaunty. If anyone has Jaunty installed and wants to test the driver send me a line.

I plan to get the driver operational with 2d accel in x86 and amd64 by the Jaunty beta release.

----------


## Midnightsun

Thanks for your hard work bgerlich!  It's very much appreciated.

Now if only SiS would abandon their ridiculous policy of not releasing the 3D driver....

They have said they would only release the driver to hardware manufacturers but as far as I know nobody has had any luck whatsoever getting them from the manufacturer.  I really don't know what their game is.

Anyway - thanks again for your hard work.  I look forward to trying out your driver with the Jaunty beta.

For anyone else having trouble with the SiS video - there's a good site here with some good information.  http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/

----------


## Retraut

People, anybody installed Satux linux , it's brasilian, but they wrote 3d driver for SIS, today I try this driver, and wrote about my exploration tomorrow
P.S. Brasilian language so hard.....

----------


## Midnightsun

> People, anybody installed Satux linux , it's brasilian, but they wrote 3d driver for SIS, today I try this driver, and wrote about my exploration tomorrow
> P.S. Brasilian language so hard.....


This sounds very interesting!  I look forward to hearing your results.

----------


## VVebbie

There's actually a .deb on the site that you can download (it's the only thing under downloads). I'm going to try it, as I just re-softwared this machine anyways.

----------


## Midnightsun

I would not recommend anyone using Ubuntu 8.04 (possibly any release) attempt to run the .deb that Webbie mentions

I tried it and my xserver died completely and wouldn't restart, even after restoring the xorg.conf.

Luckily I had my 2d drivers on hand and was able to restore everything from the command line...but it would not be a nice situation for a newbie to find themselves in.

----------


## VVebbie

I have the same problem. I actually can't get X to start with any of my previous working configurations.

Presumably the drivers are designed to work with the latest version of X.org; the installation output seemed to indicate that there is a SiS-related library missing that presumably comes standard with that distro.

----------


## VVebbie

Ok, I poked around with it a bit and it looks like there are a couple of problems:

- The kernel path for Satux is apparently different
- The package overwrites a brazillon drivers and libraries

The second one is what makes a huge mess. Someone that really knew what they are doing could probably sort it out, but that person is not me.

The manifest for one of the packages looks like this:



```
usr/lib/dri/sis671_dri.so
usr/lib/dri/sis_dri.so
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i810.ko
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i830.ko
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/mga.ko
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/r128.ko
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/savage.ko
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/sis.ko
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/tdfx.ko
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/via.ko
usr/lib/libGLEW.so.1.3
usr/lib/libGLEW.so.1.3.4
usr/lib/libGL.so.1
usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
usr/lib/libGLU.so.1
usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.060501
usr/lib/libSiSXvMC.la
usr/lib/libSiSXvMC.lai
usr/lib/libSiSXvMC_la-SiSXvMC.o
usr/lib/libSiSXvMC.so
usr/lib/libSiSXvMC.so.1
usr/lib/libSiSXvMC.so.1.0.0
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/video/sis/
lib/modules/2.6.22-1-686/kernel/drivers/video/sis/sisfb.ko
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/apm_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ark_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ch7xxx.la
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ch7xxx.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/chips_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/cirrus_alpine.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/cirrus_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/cirrus_laguna.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/cyrix_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/dummy_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/glint_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i128_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i740_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i810_drv.la
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/imstt_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/newport_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/rendition_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/riva128.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/s3_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/s3virge_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/savage_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sil164.la
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sil164.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.la
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.lai
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sisusb_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/tdfx_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/tga_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/trident_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/tseng_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/v4l_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vga_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/via_drv.la
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/via_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so
usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/voodoo_drv.so
usr/lib/libdrm.a
usr/lib/libdrm.la
usr/lib/libdrm.so
usr/lib/libdrm.so.2
usr/lib/libdrm.so.2.0.0
usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so
```

----------


## Retraut

People I want to congratulations us  *WE REALLY HAVE 3D DRIVER FOR SIS* With satux it's works fine, but for install I unarchived the .deb file, and put all files to /, and after that glxgears runs so nice. That I think we have 2 solutions,
1 - Try to contant with satux developers, and tell to him that they gives source code for us of his driver,
2 - Someone of us must installed Satux and try localisate for English

Driver really works!!!!!!!
P.S. Brasilian language so hard.... :Capital Razz:

----------


## Midnightsun

This sounds really amazing.

I'm not going to get too excited until I see it actually working but I really hope this pans out!

Does anyone have the necessary skills to port this to Ubuntu?

----------


## Solarium

This does sounds exciting, and i also tryed that .deb file that you guys speak of, only beeing a newbie that i am i ended up reinstalling ubuntu ( :LOL: ) if you ask me why i reinstalled it's cause i still got that microsoft aproach  :Capital Razz: .

Retraut i think it be easiest just to talk to the devs and ask for source. 

I really hope this works out  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Umm so i looked at the satux 1.7 since i don't mind installing it on my laptop, but everything is in brazilian :/  and i don't understand a thing  :Sad:

----------


## bgerlich

Satux driver will work in Feisty. The driver is compiled against old Xorg and 2.6.22 kernel. The Satux distro has actually more problems than just Brazilian localization. For example default user has root privileges, talk about security risk ...

The developers won't give you the source code. Most probably the reason for that, driver was released to them under NDA (non disclosure agreement), if at all. Why is SIS keeping it's 3D driver close to the chest? I don't want to sound like a crackpot but I think it's because the driver is based on the open source one and by not releasing the source code they are violating the GPLv2 license that the open source driver is released under.

So why does Satux have 3D Sis 671 support, you may ask? The reason is Satux is distributed by a company that sells laptops with Sis chips and the distro installed by default:
http://go.quebarato.com.br/classific...__2242105.html

----------


## Midnightsun

Ah, that's pretty disappointing to hear Bgerlich  :Sad: .  That'd be why I didn't get too excited about the above news.

Nevertheless, I suppose if this version worked in Feisty it's possible future Satux releases will include a driver compatible with later Ubuntu versions, considering we're both debian based.

I suspect it's more likely however that this video card will continue to taunt me until I buy a new laptop.

Thanks a million for your work on the 2D driver though!  

I know I've said it before....but whoever is at SiS deciding to keep those drivers under lock and key is a real douche.

----------


## lm2b

> Satux driver will work in Feisty. The driver is compiled against old Xorg and 2.6.22 kernel. The Satux distro has actually more problems than just Brazilian localization. For example default user has root privileges, talk about security risk ...
> 
> The developers won't give you the source code. Most probably the reason for that, driver was released to them under NDA (non disclosure agreement), if at all. Why is SIS keeping it's 3D driver close to the chest? I don't want to sound like a crackpot but I think it's because the driver is based on the open source one and by not releasing the source code they are violating the GPLv2 license that the open source driver is released under.
> 
> So why does Satux have 3D Sis 671 support, you may ask? The reason is Satux is distributed by a company that sells laptops with Sis chips and the distro installed by default:
> http://go.quebarato.com.br/classific...__2242105.html


bgerlich is right. I'm Brazilian, and have a CCE laptop (CCE is the company behind satux : http://www.cceinfo.com.br/pagina.php...tegoriaIdFaq=1). I'm using Ubuntu, Satux is an small distro with a lot of problems and limitations (and looks like win xp, i hate it), like said above.

i've asked for source in satux foruns. more users too (http://www.satux.org.br/modules.php?...ewtopic&t=1717 - in brazilian), but has no answers. bgerlich is right again.

when the satux team release new drivers (if they do this) i'll test in ubuntu 8.10 (maybe the kernel / Xorg / Gcc versions may cause failure, but i'll), and will post results here. 

if i can help with brazilian language, please, tell me.

hugs,
lm2b

----------


## Solarium

Umm well this is just a thought, but can't Cannonical / Ubuntu Devs ask sis for the driver to go in to their distro as well ?

I know that there aren't many people with the sis curse around, but if it aint that much trouble to compile the drivers for 8.10 it would be a really nice work around, and since sis provided them to satux maybe they will do the same for ubuntu.

----------


## Retraut

I think problem with SIS Mirage 3  will be actually, for ages... And one day SIS gave to us his source of 3D driver, but NOBODY I repeat NOBODY use SIS in thr future, because this is a Sh...t

----------


## bellbottom

The problem is not don't use Sis. The real problem is the people who have Sis graphics on the laptop.

Canonical should give a solution like Statux offering the drivers for the sis users, but i think Canonical never developes new things and innovations for the community. Canonical is just a collection of the community advances with nothing new.

Other question:
PLease, look this post in Statux forums and read the post where someone tells how put statux drivers in Slackware:




> Olá senhores,
> 
> Peguei o pacote disponivel do site do satux com o driver 3d da sis, descompactei o mesmo, e então separei os seguintes arquivos
> 
> usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.la
> usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so
> usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.lai
> usr/lib/dri/sis671_dri.so
> 
> ...


He after umpack the driver put copy of the named files in respective places and make it work the Sis 3d driver loading dri and glx in xorg.conf.

I was trying do the same without nothing results.
Have someone success?
Please, tell us how do it.
grets.

----------


## Solarium

It depends on what ubuntu version you use , because those drivers are for an old kernel from what i understand.

Also i been looking at that site, and they have some beta and alpha drivers for Sis cards that suposetly should work in 8.10.
But to get them you need to register to something called SLEP -> thats where i got lost, cause i dont speak portugeuse i was just using the google function "Translate Page"  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Cybrarian

> Great, i'll try that on vlc...


I own a brazilian CCE laptop and have the same video issues with this driver. Does it works with mplayer?

----------


## Cybrarian

> About video play:
> 
> 
> 
> For Totem:
> Run the gconf-editor
> Browse for /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/videosink
> Change the videosinc value to ximagesink
> Done =)
> ...


And on hardy?

----------


## lm2b

> Also i been looking at that site, and they have some beta and alpha drivers for Sis cards that suposetly should work in 8.10.
> But to get them you need to register to something called SLEP -> thats where i got lost, cause i dont speak portugeuse i was just using the google function "Translate Page"


The satux forum is outdated (recently only users posts). The SLEP is a group of "beta testers", but there is no way to subscribe, maybe work only in a old satux forum. And so, the "beta" drivers posts at satux forum are the same in the normal download section.

If satux still alive, the developers are in vacation... =)

----------


## Solarium

So i emailed Fujitsu siemens support regarding this issue, and luckly the person that answered me was kind enought to try and do something about it, he contacted sis and they sent him the driver and he passed it to me, sadly its for Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn).
Not sure if its 3D but seems like it, so if some one got 7.04 or just wants to try it out, send me few lines and i will email it to you

Regards

----------


## bellbottom

Congratulations Solarium.
Please, can you put the driver in a hosting site for share and download?

Maybe someone knows hoy make it works in other distros or ubuntu issuees.
Only if you want....

Thanks anyway.
Grets.

----------


## Solarium

Ye you right, wasn't thinking straight ...

Disclaimer: I got this driver as is from Fujitsu-Siemens support center didn't try it ...  :Very Happy: 


http://rapidshare.com/files/18671024..._i386.zip.html

----------


## Retraut

I downloaded and trying )))))) I have fujitsu Siemens laptop )))
Esprimo Mobile V 5535 ))

----------


## bellbottom

But this is a build for a specific kernel and xorg version.
This package should break any graphic system different at the specific used in the build.
Is better wait for the source code.
I suggest don't install.
Grets.

----------


## Retraut

> Is better wait for the source code.
> I suggest don't install.
> Grets.


ok, when we have a source ???

----------


## Solarium

Umm dumb question, but still: how do i test if i have 3d support or not ? is there some kind of app or something, that can give me a quit summary ?

----------


## Midnightsun

> Umm dumb question, but still: how do i test if i have 3d support or not ? is there some kind of app or something, that can give me a quit summary ?


Umm, possibly try enabling compiz?

Or perhaps run an opengl game?  Supertux2 runs terribly for me because it relies on opengl.

Or run the program "glxgears" from the console, maximise the window and see if they run smoothly?

----------


## bellbottom

> Umm, possibly try enabling compiz?
> 
> Or perhaps run an opengl game?  Supertux2 runs terribly for me because it relies on opengl.
> 
> Or run the program "glxgears" from the console, maximise the window and see if they run smoothly?


Usually in any GNU/Linux system you can run:

$ glxinfo | grep rendering

Is a question abour the direct rendering in x system

The answer if you have 3d acceleration is:

direct rendering: Yes

Or negative:

direct rendering: No

The complete test is:

$ glxinfo

and look for the line : Direct rendering....

$ glexgears shows the speed in fps how your x system works.


* For make this test you need have installed the mesa-utils libraries.

Grets.

----------


## bgerlich

Although DRI is a prerequisite for accelerated OpenGL, it doesn't imply 3D acceleration. In glxinfo output, you should look for this line: "OpenGL renderer string", if it's "Software Rasterizer" - no 3D accel for you  :Wink:

----------


## Solarium

Okay this is the output of glxinfo:
satux@Satux:~$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: No
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample,
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,
    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,
    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,
    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,
    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,
    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,
    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,
    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,
    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,
    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,
    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,
    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,
    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,
    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,
    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,
    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,
    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,
    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,
    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays
glu version: 1.3
glu extensions:
    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x22 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None


I am geussing it means no 3d because of the direct rendering: NO ?

Also what is mesa3d ?


EDIT:
This is the out of glxinfo on my ubuntu install, if i would judge from it i have full 3d  :Very Happy: 
misha@cube:~$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes 
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:        
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,      
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer        
client glx vendor string: SGI                                                 
client glx version string: 1.4                                                
client glx extensions:                                                        
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,     
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,                          
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,     
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,      
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                 
GLX version: 1.2                                                              
GLX extensions:                                                               
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,          
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                                   
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project                                            
OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer                                   
OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.2                                           
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.10                                  
OpenGL extensions:                                                            
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,       
    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,                   
    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample,              
    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object,  
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects,      
    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient,        
    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,                  
    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,                          
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,                  
    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,                  
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,                
    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,                     
    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos,           
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,                             
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,               
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,        
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 
    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_fog_coord,      
    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,                         
    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object,                       
    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,     
    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,                    
    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,   
    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,                       
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,                         
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,                       
    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,                      
    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB,      
    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, 
    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,               
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,                        
    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays,                     
    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,                     
    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_program_debug,   
    GL_MESA_resize_buffers, GL_MESA_texture_array, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,      
    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fragment_program,            
    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,     
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,    
    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,               
    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,                       
    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,                  
    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,                
    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays                           

2 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

32 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x4c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x4e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x4f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x50  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x51  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x52  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x53  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x54  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x55  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x56  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x57  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x58  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x59  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x5a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x5c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x5e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x5f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x60  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x61  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x62  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x63  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x64  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x65  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x66  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x67  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x68  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x69  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x6a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x6b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

----------


## Cybrarian

> It depends on what ubuntu version you use , because those drivers are for an old kernel from what i understand.
> 
> Also i been looking at that site, and they have some beta and alpha drivers for Sis cards that suposetly should work in 8.10.
> But to get them you need to register to something called SLEP -> thats where i got lost, cause i dont speak portugeuse i was just using the google function "Translate Page"


Seems that SLEP is a service to beta-testers.

I have a brazilian CCE laptop with Satux preinstalled (1 hour of life  :Guitar:  ). SiS video works great but not perfect (obvious) with 1280x800 res. But after install Ubuntu, no works. I think I found the reason here.

Translating,

As far as I know, the very SiS sends the driver code for integrators and they release the driver that is optimized for the distro in use its equipment. This means that the obligation of the integrator is limited to optimize the driver for OEM distro and provide it to the functional equipment. If there is any license to use, I have no idea ...
Thanks Google.

----------


## Retraut

EDIT:
This is the out of glxinfo on my ubuntu install, if i would judge from it i have full 3d  :Very Happy: 
misha@cube:~$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes 
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2



_I have same strings in the Satux, and have full 3d, in 8.10 I have same strings too, but .... no 3d_

----------


## Retraut

People,who have (k,x)ubuntu 7.04 please try driver what was provided in this topic, and gave results to us we need this ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :Popcorn:

----------


## nazg

> EDIT:
> This is the out of glxinfo on my ubuntu install, if i would judge from it i have full 3d 
> misha@cube:~$ glxinfo
> name of display: :0.0
> display: :0  screen: 0
> direct rendering: Yes 
> server glx vendor string: SGI
> server glx version string: 1.2
> 
> ...


Ok, we have the same laptop. Do you have 3d? What drivers are you using?

----------


## Retraut

Yes, I have 3d, but only with Satux (Debian 4.0), and his 3d beta driver )))))

----------


## Cybrarian

> I managed to get the driver working with 2D acceleration (with Xaa, x86 arch) in Jaunty. If anyone has Jaunty installed and wants to test the driver send me a line.
> 
> I plan to get the driver operational with 2d accel in x86 and amd64 by the Jaunty beta release.


I am now in jaunty. If you need help to test this, pm me  :Popcorn:

----------


## wargoth

I asked Barros Lee to send me SiS driver for Ubuntu 8.10 x64. He answered that they don't have 64bit driver for this version. Sad.

P.S. He attached a driver for Ubuntu 8.10 x32: *sis_vga_drv_161208-Ubuntu810.run*

Also Barros said:




> ...But recently, SiS don't allowed me to release 2d driver now...But I think they will release sis 2d driver source code soon....

----------


## Solarium

Well i got satux 1.8 the driver works, i got full 3D the supertux game runs, the wifi works nothing bad to say ....

It seems like satux 1.8 is just a mod of debian etch so these drivers might work on it.

Think i am gonna stick with it for a while, in the installation of 1.8 u can make it in english.

----------


## Cybrarian

> I am now in jaunty. If you need help to test this, pm me


No need to pm me. Just say if I can test a beta driver for jaunty.

----------


## bgerlich

Sorry guys, I'm a bit busy with my finals, will post the drivers by the end of the week.

----------


## Cybrarian

> Sorry guys, I'm a bit busy with my finals, will post the drivers by the end of the week.


Good luck so! :LOL:

----------


## bart1452

Go to this webpage: http://www.sis.com/support/support_faqs_16.htm

----------


## zorglups

> Well i got satux 1.8 the driver works, i got full 3D the supertux game runs, the wifi works nothing bad to say ....
> 
> It seems like satux 1.8 is just a mod of debian etch so these drivers might work on it.
> 
> Think i am gonna stick with it for a while, in the installation of 1.8 u can make it in english.


Solarium,

Can you please post the result of 'sudo dpkg-query -l xserver-xorg-core xorg' ?

Thanks,

Pierre.

----------


## Solarium

```
satux@Satux:~$ sudo dpkg-query -l xserver-xorg-core xorg
Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
| Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
|/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
||/ Name           Version        Description
+++-==============-==============-============================================
ii  xorg           7.1.0-19       X.Org X Window System
ii  xserver-xorg-c 1.1.1-21etch5  X.Org X server -- core server
satux@Satux:~$
```


BTW: trying some stuff and asking on the satux forums the sis3d they got does not support compiz at all  :Sad:  which kinda was my purpose in all of this

How ever full screen video / stream video (youtube) works super good much better then ubuntu very smooth, and i can run the games talked about in this thread. 

*How i wish that we had a good working real 3D driver*

----------


## tnkflx

Can anyone confirm whether this driver should also work on the Intel D201GLY2A board with Ubuntu 8.10?  I can't get it to work...

----------


## captainarcher

Hi all,

I'm struggling increasing the screen resolution to 1200x800 using the driver provided in this threat by Barros Lee. The maximum I get is 800x600. 

I have the following adapter in my laptop (Acer Aspire 3003WLMi)

archie@home:~$ lspci | grep VGA
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter

Under Ubuntu 8.05, everything worked fine using this xorg.conf settings:

Section "Module"
	Load	"bitmap"
	Load	"dbe"
	Load	"ddc"
#	Load	"dri"
	Load	"evdev"
	Load	"extmod"
	Load	"freetype"
	Load	"glx"
	Load	"int10"
	Load	"record"
	Load    "synaptics"
#	Load	"type1"
	Load	"vbe"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"SiSVideoCard"
	Driver		"sis"
	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
	Option		"UseSSE"	"yes"
	Option		"ScaleLCD"	"no"
	Option		"CenterLCD"	"yes"
#        Option          "ForceCRT1Type"         "vesa"
#        Option          "ForceCRT1VGAspect"     "normal"
#        Option          "ForceCRT2Type"         "LCD"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"LaptopMonitor"
	Option		"DPMS"
#	HorizSync	30-67
#	VertRefresh	30-60
	Modeline	"1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
        Device          "SiSVideoCard"
	Monitor		"LaptopMonitor"
	Option         "metamodes" "1280x800@60 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1280x800" "800x600" "640x480"
		ViewPort	0	0
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1280x800" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1280x800" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1280x800" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1280x800" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1280x800" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Find attached the Xorg.0.log when I start X using my old xorg.conf. 

Did anyone have a similar problem and found a solution for that?  :Smile: 

Cheers
Uwe

----------


## majkelpl

I get the same problem as Uwe.
I've tried it on exactly the same laptop (Acer Aspire 3003WLMi). The maximum I get is 1024x768 with xorg.conf like follows:



```
Section "Device"
identifier "Generic Video Card"
boardname "sis"
busid "PCI:1:0:0"
driver "vesa"
screen 0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
identifier "Generic Monitor"
vendorname "Generic"
modelname "Flat Panel 1280x800"
HorizSync 31.5-90
VertRefresh 60
modeline "1280x800@60.00" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync
gamma 1.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Device "Generic Video Card"
Monitor "Generic Monitor"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
depth 24
modes "1280x800@60"
EndSubSection
EndSection
```

It worked on Ubuntu 7.04.
Any suggestions will be appreciated as I've tried anything that comes to my mind twice.

----------


## mhgsys

@majkelpl

:You need to set your driver to "sis" , instead of "vesa"

@captainarcher
:disable your Modeline, by putting # in front of it.
and enable your HorizSync and VertRefresh by leaving # away.
also I guess you also best disable all the other extra modelines/methamodes etc.

Here's my Xorg.conf. 

This is what keeps my sis 771/671 running in 1280x800



Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver		"synaptics"
	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
	Option		"HorizEdgeScroll"	"0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"	
	Boardname	"SIS Real256E"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
	Driver		"sis"
	Screen	0
	Vendorname	"SIS"
	Option		"EnableSisCtrl"		"yes"
	Option		"XvDefaultAdaptor"	"Blitter"
	Option 		"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	HorizSync    31.0 - 48.0
	VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes     "1280x800"
	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection

----------


## captainarcher

Thanks mhgsys, but unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be that easy. I removed all these settings but still, I only get 800x600  :Sad:

----------


## mhgsys

@Captainarcher.

I just saw you need another driver then I do myself. 
You have a different videocard 

I'm pretty sure your Xorg.conf isn't the real problem here, 
I guess you're trying to enable a sis 771/671 driver on a sis 661/741/760

You should delete all the sis driver files and download the correct ones.

Good luck with finding them .

mhgsys.

----------


## shoxy

adding the refresh rates to the conf file worked, thanks  :Smile:  :KDE Star:

----------


## Vainone

Hey guys
I got the 2d drivers for intrepid today
Finally got them working =]

Compiz says it can't run because of "software rasterizer"

Is there anything i can do about that or is it a lost cause ?

----------


## zorglups

> Can anyone confirm whether this driver should also work on the Intel D201GLY2A board with Ubuntu 8.10?  I can't get it to work...


The only I could run Ubuntu 8.10 on my D201GLY2, I did the following:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...98#post6661598




> Here is how I solved my issue:
> 
> I upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid to get a newer kernel and get rid of the kernel freeze.
> 
> I then downgraded Xorg from 7.4 to 7.3 to have my sis driver working.
> The downgrade process is nicely explained here: 
> http://dailyvim.blogspot.com/2008/12...ding-xorg.html

----------


## majkelpl

thanks @mhgsys
I also had to change the BIOS settings for my video card memory (I set 32 MB instead of 128 MB). Finally it works fine.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## ajoliveira

Hi

I'm new here, was running xubuntu 8.10/64, coming from fc8, and I received the 2d 32-bit driver from Barros Lee, installed and suddenly my reading glasses are less needed  :Capital Razz:  

Thanks Barros Lee!

For those as me with more than 3GB of memory, don't cry...

click here to access the area of my site where I explain what to do

Meanwhile and since I believe this is a kernel issue I filed a bug here

Cheers

Antonio

----------


## tnkflx

> The only I could run Ubuntu 8.10 on my D201GLY2, I did the following:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...98#post6661598


Excellent, that worked!  However, how do I make sure that my xorg and related packages are not automatically upgraded?

----------


## zorglups

The DailyVim page says:



> The final step is to go into synaptic and lock the reinstalled packages to avoid the upgrade manager from nagging.


I can't tell you exactly what I did in Synaptic but that was rather intuitive (right click something).
Those packages won't be proposed for future updates.

Happy it helped.

----------


## Vainone

So im guessing With software rasterizer 
And no replies to my previous post

Compiz on a 771/671 graphics chipset is a lost cause ?

----------


## mhgsys

> So im guessing With software rasterizer 
> And no replies to my previous post
> 
> Compiz on a 771/671 graphics chipset is a lost cause ?


 Running compiz doesn't work because there are no 3d drivers for the sis mirage 771/671
You could say it's a lost cause.


And hope for a 3d driver, 
I know I do.

----------


## Vainone

Can't everyone with a laptop / desktop with SIS components all file complaints all at once to the SIS website... Would be awesome, and might kick them in the *** to release it.

----------


## bgerlich

Hi

Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.

Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).

As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).

----------


## SteelRomano

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).



Thanks

 :Guitar:

----------


## ildfroe

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Absolutely great :Capital Razz: 
Works perfect.

----------


## bellbottom

What about 9.04 jaunty driver in 64 bit system or a source code?

----------


## mhgsys

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).



Thank you very much for this 
Works like a charm,

----------


## Cybrarian

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Sadly, doesn't work for me. :Brick wall: 

I'm using kernel 2.6.28-11 and the last xorg 7.4; have you guys some light for me?

----------


## bgerlich

> Sadly, doesn't work for me.
> 
> I'm using kernel 2.6.28-11 and the last xorg 7.4; have you guys some light for me?


Post Your Xorg.0.log saved right after failed init.

----------


## bgerlich

Here is the source code of the driver. This is the least modified version, the most similar to the standard driver. The other version I'm working on is basically the same driver but catered directly to sis 771/671 chips without any support for other devices.
http://launchpadlibrarian.net/248202...671_0.9.tar.gz

----------


## Cybrarian

> Post Your Xorg.0.log saved right after failed init.


Xorg.0.log:



```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.5.99.902 (1.6.0 RC 2)
Release Date: 2009-1-30
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-19-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 3 17:39:51 UTC 2009 i686
Build Date: 18 February 2009  01:41:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.5.99.902-0ubuntu7 (buildd@rothera.buildd) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: [    0.001065] (--) probed, [    0.001077] (**) from config file, [    0.001084] (==) default setting,
	[    0.001091] (++) from command line, [    0.001098] (!!) notice, [    0.001105] (II) informational,
	[    0.001112] (WW) warning, [    0.001119] (EE) error, [    0.001126] (NI) not implemented, [    0.001133] (??) unknown.
[    0.001215] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr  4 18:53:58 2009
[    0.001294] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
[    0.001380] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    0.001392] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
[    0.001401] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
[    0.001636] (**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
[    0.001662] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    0.001669] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    0.001740] (==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
[    0.001773] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
[    0.001820] (==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
[    0.001828] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    0.001835] (II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
[    0.001841] (II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
[    0.001846] (II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
[    0.001858] (II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0
[    0.001864] (II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
[    0.001886] (II) Loader running on linux
[    0.001896] (++) using VT number 10

[    0.053836] (--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/0, 0xb0000000/0, I/O @ 0x00009000/0
[    0.054129] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    0.054162] (II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
[    0.054266] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    0.054695] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
[    0.054917] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.054951] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    0.054957] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    0.054963] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    0.054971] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    0.054977] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    0.054985] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    0.054991] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    0.054998] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    0.055246] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
[    0.055346] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.055376] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    0.055384] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    0.055627] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
[    0.055781] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.055817] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    0.055830] (==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals
[    0.055838] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    0.055847] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    0.056091] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
[    0.056181] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.056210] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    0.056218] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    0.056459] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
[    0.056641] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.056672] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    0.056685] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    0.056934] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
[    0.057023] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.057049] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    0.057059] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    0.057203] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
[    0.057304] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    0.057342] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    0.057747] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
[    0.057777] (II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
[    0.065028] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[    0.065048] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[    0.065122] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
[    0.065247] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    0.065299] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    0.065307] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    0.065368] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
[    0.065494] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    0.065525] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    0.070810] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    0.072522] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    0.072542] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    0.072550] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB
[    0.072562] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[    0.072569] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[    0.072575] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[    0.072582] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[    0.072588] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.02
[    0.085239] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    0.085279] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, [    0.085285] (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    0.085294] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
[    0.085303] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    0.085312] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    0.085339] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[    0.085346] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[    0.085367] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[    0.186713] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
[    0.186728] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
[    0.186734] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.
[    0.220110] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
[    0.220124] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
Mode: 11c (1280x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 7
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 11d (1280x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 2560
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 3
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 11e (1280x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 5120
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 101 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 24
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 24
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 100 (640x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 31
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 103 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 800
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 15
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 104 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x1f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 128
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 4
	BitsPerPixel: 4
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 3
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 15
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 128
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 105 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1024
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 9
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 9
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 10d (320x200)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 15
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 63
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 10
	GreenMaskSize: 5
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 10e (320x200)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 63
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 110 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 15
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 11
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 10
	GreenMaskSize: 5
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 111 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 11
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 113 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1600
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 15
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 7
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 10
	GreenMaskSize: 5
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 114 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1600
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 7
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 116 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 2048
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 15
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 4
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 10
	GreenMaskSize: 5
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 117 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 2048
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 4
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 127 (320x240)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 320
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 240
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 63
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 128 (400x300)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 400
	XResolution: 400
	YResolution: 300
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 63
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 400
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 129 (512x384)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 512
	XResolution: 512
	YResolution: 384
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 41
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 512
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12a (320x240)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 240
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 41
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12b (400x300)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 800
	XResolution: 400
	YResolution: 300
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 31
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12c (512x384)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1024
	XResolution: 512
	YResolution: 384
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 20
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 20
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 20
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12d (320x200)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 320
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 127
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 127
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 127
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 131 (640x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 15
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 112 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 2560
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 5
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 115 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 3200
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 3
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 118 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 4096
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 102 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x1f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 100
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 4
	BitsPerPixel: 4
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 3
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 31
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 100
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0

[    0.234870] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 2048 64KB banks (131072kB)
[    0.234917] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
[    0.234933] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
[    0.234957] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[    0.234977] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x768" (no mode of this name)
[    0.234987] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
[    0.234996] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
[    0.235005] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
[    0.235013] (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
[    0.235021] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
[    0.235032] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
[    0.235041] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[    0.235099] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x768" (hsync out of range)
[    0.235139] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
[    0.235179] (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)
[    0.235187] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"
[    0.235193] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"
[    0.235202] (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    0.235225] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)
[    0.235317] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)
[    0.235395] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[    0.235404] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[    0.235410] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[    0.235516] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadow.so
[    0.235644] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    0.235670] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    0.235676] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    0.235739] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
[    0.235880] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    0.235998] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    0.236009] (II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
[    0.236017] (II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
[    0.236115] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    0.236121] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    0.236183] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
[    0.236200] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    0.241330] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    0.242912] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    0.242927] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    0.242934] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB
[    0.242940] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[    0.242946] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[    0.242952] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[    0.242959] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[    0.242964] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.02
[    0.243574] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xaf671000,
	physical address = 0xc0000000, size = 134217728
[    0.478072] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    0.478272] (==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled
[    0.478412] (II) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
[    0.478434] (==) RandR enabled
[    0.485189] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    0.485206] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    0.485212] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    0.485218] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    0.485224] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    0.485229] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    0.485235] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    0.485240] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    0.485261] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    0.485269] (II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[    0.485275] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    0.485297] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    0.485303] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    0.485309] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    0.485314] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    0.485319] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    0.499869] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[    0.499901] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
[    0.508437] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
[    0.508462] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[    0.678347] (II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
[    0.678404] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    0.678566] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
[    0.678726] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 2.1.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
[    0.678788] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    0.678802] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[    0.678886] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    0.678897] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    0.678928] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    0.678949] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    0.678962] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
[    0.678969] (**) Option "xkb_model" "abnt2"
[    0.678980] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "abnt2"
[    0.678987] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "br"
[    0.678998] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "br"
[    0.742426] (II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
[    0.742551] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[    0.742563] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
[    0.742672] (II) Video Bus: Found keys
[    0.742683] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[    0.742709] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    0.742726] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    0.742739] (**) Video Bus: xkb_rules: "evdev"
[    0.742746] (**) Option "xkb_model" "abnt2"
[    0.742756] (**) Video Bus: xkb_model: "abnt2"
[    0.742763] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "br"
[    0.742774] (**) Video Bus: xkb_layout: "br"
[    0.805188] (II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
[    0.805282] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
[    0.805296] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[    0.805397] (II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
[    0.805408] (II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
[    0.805415] (II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
[    0.805433] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    0.805441] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    0.805464] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
[    0.805505] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    0.805514] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
[    0.805529] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
[    0.805546] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
[    0.808369] (II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
[    0.808421] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    0.808592] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
[    0.808822] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 0.99.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
[    0.808870] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.99.3
[    0.808896] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
[    0.808993] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
[    0.809021] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
[    0.809030] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
[    0.809037] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
[    0.809048] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple
[    0.809093] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found
[    0.809106] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[    0.809171] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
[    0.809208] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    0.809216] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
[    0.809230] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
[    0.809244] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
[    0.809472] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found
```

lshw:



```
ubuntu-laptop
    description: Notebook
    product: 671MX
    vendor: OEM
    serial: 12345678901234567
    width: 32 bits
    capabilities: smbios-2.5 dmi-2.5 smp-1.4 smp
    configuration: administrator_password=disabled boot=oem-specific chassis=notebook cpus=1 frontpanel_password=unknown keyboard_password=unknown power-on_password=disabled uuid=80082EFB-8865-0010-AD7B-8E082EF32A07
  *-core
       description: Motherboard
       product: N/A
       vendor: OEM
       physical id: 0
       version: N/A
       serial: 1234AA782E
     *-firmware
          description: BIOS
          vendor: OEM
          physical id: 0
          version: 1.12.20 (05/09/2008)
          size: 107KiB
          capacity: 960KiB
          capabilities: isa pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect edd int13floppynec int13floppy360 int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb ls120boot zipboot biosbootspecification
     *-cpu
          description: CPU
          product: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          540  @ 1.86GHz
          vendor: Intel Corp.
          physical id: 4
          bus info: cpu@0
          version: 6.6.1
          serial: 0001-0661-0000-0000-0000-0000
          slot: uPGA 479M
          size: 1867MHz
          capacity: 3600MHz
          width: 64 bits
          clock: 200MHz
          capabilities: boot fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx x86-64 constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm cpufreq
        *-cache:0
             description: L1 cache
             physical id: 5
             slot: L1 Cache
             size: 16KiB
             capacity: 16KiB
             capabilities: asynchronous internal write-back
        *-cache:1
             description: L2 cache
             physical id: 6
             slot: L2 Cache
             size: 1MiB
             capacity: 1MiB
             capabilities: burst internal write-back
     *-cache
          description: L3 cache
          physical id: 7
          slot: L3 Cache
          size: 1MiB
          capabilities: burst internal write-back
     *-memory
          description: System Memory
          physical id: e
          slot: System board or motherboard
          size: 1GiB
        *-bank:0
             description: DIMM DRAM Synchronous
             physical id: 0
             slot: DIMM1
             size: 1GiB
             width: 64 bits
        *-bank:1
             description: DIMM DRAM [empty]
             physical id: 1
             slot: DIMM2
     *-pci
          description: Host bridge
          product: 671MX
          vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
          physical id: 100
          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0
          version: 00
          width: 32 bits
          clock: 33MHz
          configuration: driver=agpgart-sis latency=32 module=sis_agp
        *-pci
             description: PCI bridge
             product: SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
             physical id: 1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 66MHz
             capabilities: pci bus_master
           *-display UNCLAIMED
                description: VGA compatible controller
                product: 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
                vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
                version: 10
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 66MHz
                capabilities: pm agp agp-3.0 cap_list
                configuration: latency=0
        *-isa
             description: ISA bridge
             product: SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO]
             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
             physical id: 2
             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
             version: 01
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: isa bus_master
             configuration: latency=0
        *-ide
             description: IDE interface
             product: 5513 [IDE]
             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
             physical id: 2.5
             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.5
             logical name: scsi2
             version: 01
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: ide pm bus_master cap_list emulated
             configuration: driver=pata_sis latency=128
           *-cdrom
                description: DVD-RAM writer
                product: CDDVDW TS-L632H
                vendor: TSSTcorp
                physical id: 0.0.0
                bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0
                logical name: /dev/cdrom
                logical name: /dev/cdrw
                logical name: /dev/dvd
                logical name: /dev/dvdrw
                logical name: /dev/scd0
                logical name: /dev/sr0
                version: TMC0
                capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
                configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc
        *-usb:0
             description: USB Controller
             product: USB 1.1 Controller
             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
             physical id: 3
             bus info: pci@0000:00:03.0
             version: 0f
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master
             configuration: driver=ohci_hcd latency=32 maxlatency=80
        *-usb:1
             description: USB Controller
             product: USB 1.1 Controller
             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
             physical id: 3.1
             bus info: pci@0000:00:03.1
             version: 0f
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: bus_master
             configuration: driver=ohci_hcd latency=32 maxlatency=80
        *-usb:2
             description: USB Controller
             product: USB 2.0 Controller
             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
             physical id: 3.3
             bus info: pci@0000:00:03.3
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=32 maxlatency=80 module=ehci_hcd
        *-network
             description: Ethernet interface
             product: 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
             physical id: 4
             bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0
             logical name: eth0
             version: 02
             serial: 00:03:0d:9f:ed:f5
             size: 100MB/s
             capacity: 100MB/s
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation
             configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sis190 driverversion=1.2 duplex=full latency=0 link=yes module=sis190 multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s
        *-storage
             description: SATA controller
             product: AHCI IDE Controller (0106)
             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
             physical id: 5
             bus info: pci@0000:00:05.0
             logical name: scsi0
             version: 03
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: storage pm bus_master cap_list emulated
             configuration: driver=ahci latency=32 module=ahci
           *-disk
                description: ATA Disk
                product: TOSHIBA MK1246GS
                vendor: Toshiba
                physical id: 0.0.0
                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0
                logical name: /dev/sda
                version: LB21
                serial: 48QQFSD0S
                size: 111GiB (120GB)
                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos
                configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=70fa0e9c
              *-volume:0
                   description: EXT3 volume
                   vendor: Linux
                   physical id: 1
                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1
                   logical name: /dev/sda1
                   logical name: /
                   version: 1.0
                   serial: 8c5f02f7-0638-4cb5-9abc-256eaaa72108
                   size: 109GiB
                   capacity: 109GiB
                   capabilities: primary bootable journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files recover ext3 ext2 initialized
                   configuration: created=2009-04-04 05:35:06 filesystem=ext3 modified=2009-04-04 18:38:49 mount.fstype=ext4 mount.options=rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered mounted=2009-04-04 18:33:23 state=mounted
              *-volume:1
                   description: Extended partition
                   physical id: 2
                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2
                   logical name: /dev/sda2
                   size: 2557MiB
                   capacity: 2557MiB
                   capabilities: primary extended partitioned partitioned:extended
                 *-logicalvolume
                      description: Linux swap / Solaris partition
                      physical id: 5
                      logical name: /dev/sda5
                      capacity: 2557MiB
                      capabilities: nofs
        *-multimedia
             description: Audio device
             product: Azalia Audio Controller
             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
             physical id: f
             bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.0
             version: 00
             width: 32 bits
             clock: 33MHz
             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list
             configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 maxlatency=11 mingnt=52 module=snd_hda_intel
     *-scsi
          physical id: 1
          bus info: usb@1:6
          logical name: scsi4
          capabilities: emulated scsi-host
          configuration: driver=usb-storage
        *-disk
             description: SCSI Disk
             physical id: 0.0.0
             bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0
             logical name: /dev/sdb
  *-battery
       physical id: 1
       slot: MAIN
       capacity: 48840mWh
       configuration: voltage=11.1V
  *-network DISABLED
       description: Ethernet interface
       physical id: 2
       logical name: pan0
       serial: be:04:16:fa:bc:be
       capabilities: ethernet physical
       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes
```

Sorry for the mistake  :Capital Razz:

----------


## mhgsys

@Cybrarian

After you installed the driver 
enter a console


```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
```



```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```



```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
```

worked for me.

----------


## bgerlich

1. Edit your previous post and add [*code] [*/code] (without the "*") markings around your xorg.log output

2. add a line 

```
Driver "sis671"
```

 in the device section of your xorg.conf . Also pnost your lshw ( in "code" markings) so that i can add your pciid to the list.

----------


## Cybrarian

> @Cybrarian
> 
> After you installed the driver 
> enter a console
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
> ```
> ...


thanks for help, but doesn't work also.

----------


## mhgsys

@Cybrarian

please post the output of 


```
lspci | grep VGA
```

----------


## Cybrarian

> @Cybrarian
> 
> please post the output of 
> 
> 
> ```
> lspci | grep VGA
> ```


My card is SiS 771/671. when I was with Intrepid, I used bgerlich's sis driver  smoothly, I even told about the driver in a Brazilian forum.

----------


## mhgsys

Yeah, My bad, I just wanted to know sure it was the right card. 

I also found the info in your Xorg.0.log, took me a while to read, 
need more coffee.

 :Wink: 

edit: Seems like the driver is not loaded 
Line:

```
 
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
[    0.057023] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.057049] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    0.057059] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    0.057203] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
[    0.057304] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    0.057342] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
```

Should be 


```
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so
(II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.8.0
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
        SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
        SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
        SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
```

----------


## bgerlich

What about adding that line to xorg.conf ? Try that and post Xorg.0.log afterwards if it doesn't work.

If it does post the output of lspci -nn so that I can add your card's pci id to the list of sis 771/671 cards.

----------


## Cybrarian

> What about adding that line to xorg.conf ? Try that and post Xorg.0.log afterwards if it doesn't work.


Guess what? No work  :Brick wall: 

Xorg.0.log



```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.5.99.902 (1.6.0 RC 2)
Release Date: 2009-1-30
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-19-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 3 17:39:51 UTC 2009 i686
Build Date: 18 February 2009  01:41:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.5.99.902-0ubuntu7 (buildd@rothera.buildd) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: [    0.001079] (--) probed, [    0.001091] (**) from config file, [    0.001099] (==) default setting,
	[    0.001106] (++) from command line, [    0.001113] (!!) notice, [    0.001120] (II) informational,
	[    0.001127] (WW) warning, [    0.001134] (EE) error, [    0.001141] (NI) not implemented, [    0.001148] (??) unknown.
[    0.001234] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr  4 20:52:55 2009
[    0.001278] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
[    0.001368] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    0.001379] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
[    0.001388] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
[    0.001627] (**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
[    0.001653] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    0.001660] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    0.001731] (==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
[    0.001762] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
[    0.001809] (==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
[    0.001816] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    0.001823] (II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
[    0.001829] (II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
[    0.001834] (II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
[    0.001846] (II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0
[    0.001852] (II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
[    0.001874] (II) Loader running on linux
[    0.001884] (++) using VT number 9

[    0.053633] (--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/0, 0xb0000000/0, I/O @ 0x00009000/0
[    0.053930] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    0.053966] (II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
[    0.054087] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    0.054524] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
[    0.054748] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.054783] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    0.054789] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    0.054796] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    0.054803] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    0.054809] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    0.054817] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    0.054823] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    0.054830] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    0.055079] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
[    0.055181] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.055210] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    0.055218] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    0.055466] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
[    0.055614] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.055650] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    0.055664] (==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals
[    0.055672] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    0.055681] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    0.055926] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
[    0.056020] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.056050] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    0.056057] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    0.056298] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
[    0.056471] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.056502] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    0.056514] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    0.056762] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
[    0.056851] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.056877] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    0.056886] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    0.057030] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
[    0.057108] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    0.057143] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    0.057547] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
[    0.057575] (II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
[    0.064812] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[    0.064829] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[    0.064900] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
[    0.065015] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    0.065051] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    0.065058] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    0.065114] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
[    0.065236] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    0.065268] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    0.070527] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    0.072216] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    0.072237] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    0.072244] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB
[    0.072255] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[    0.072262] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[    0.072268] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[    0.072275] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[    0.072281] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.02
[    0.084826] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    0.084852] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, [    0.084858] (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    0.084867] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
[    0.084875] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    0.084884] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    0.084911] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[    0.084916] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[    0.084935] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[    0.186166] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
[    0.186179] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
[    0.186185] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.
[    0.219562] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
[    0.219576] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
Mode: 11c (1280x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 7
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 11d (1280x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 2560
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 3
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 11e (1280x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 5120
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 101 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 24
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 24
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 100 (640x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 31
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 103 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 800
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 15
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 104 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x1f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 128
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 4
	BitsPerPixel: 4
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 3
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 15
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 128
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 105 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1024
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 9
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 9
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 10d (320x200)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 15
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 63
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 10
	GreenMaskSize: 5
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 10e (320x200)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 63
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 110 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 15
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 11
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 10
	GreenMaskSize: 5
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 111 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 11
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 113 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1600
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 15
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 7
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 10
	GreenMaskSize: 5
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 114 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1600
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 7
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 116 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 2048
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 15
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 4
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 10
	GreenMaskSize: 5
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 117 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 2048
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 4
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 127 (320x240)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 320
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 240
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 63
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 128 (400x300)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 400
	XResolution: 400
	YResolution: 300
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 63
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 400
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 129 (512x384)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 512
	XResolution: 512
	YResolution: 384
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 41
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 512
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12a (320x240)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 240
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 41
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12b (400x300)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 800
	XResolution: 400
	YResolution: 300
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 31
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12c (512x384)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1024
	XResolution: 512
	YResolution: 384
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 20
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 20
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 20
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12d (320x200)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 320
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 127
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 127
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 127
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 131 (640x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 15
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 112 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 2560
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 5
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 115 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 3200
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 3
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 118 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 4096
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 102 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x1f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0xa000
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000897f
	BytesPerScanline: 100
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 4
	BitsPerPixel: 4
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 3
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 31
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 100
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0

[    0.234277] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 2048 64KB banks (131072kB)
[    0.234322] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
[    0.234338] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
[    0.234362] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[    0.234384] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x768" (no mode of this name)
[    0.234394] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
[    0.234403] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
[    0.234411] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
[    0.234421] (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
[    0.234429] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
[    0.234440] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
[    0.234449] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[    0.234509] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x768" (hsync out of range)
[    0.234549] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
[    0.234588] (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)
[    0.234597] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"
[    0.234604] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"
[    0.234613] (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    0.234635] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)
[    0.234723] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)
[    0.234800] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[    0.234809] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[    0.234814] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[    0.234920] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadow.so
[    0.235051] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    0.235079] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    0.235084] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    0.235148] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
[    0.235285] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    0.235404] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    0.235415] (II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
[    0.235424] (II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
[    0.235523] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    0.235529] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    0.235588] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
[    0.235604] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    0.240723] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    0.242297] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    0.242312] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    0.242319] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB
[    0.242325] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[    0.242331] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[    0.242338] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[    0.242344] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[    0.242350] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.02
[    0.242960] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xaf775000,
	physical address = 0xc0000000, size = 134217728
[    0.477359] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    0.477568] (==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled
[    0.477712] (II) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
[    0.477738] (==) RandR enabled
[    0.484419] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    0.484434] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    0.484440] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    0.484446] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    0.484451] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    0.484456] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    0.484462] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    0.484468] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    0.484478] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    0.484485] (II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[    0.484490] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    0.484512] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    0.484518] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    0.484523] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    0.484529] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    0.484534] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    0.498924] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[    0.498958] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
[    0.507507] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
[    0.507532] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[    0.677251] (II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
[    0.677306] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    0.677466] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
[    0.677621] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 2.1.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
[    0.677683] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    0.677697] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[    0.677782] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    0.677792] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    0.677825] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    0.677847] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    0.677860] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
[    0.677867] (**) Option "xkb_model" "abnt2"
[    0.677878] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "abnt2"
[    0.677885] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "br"
[    0.677896] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "br"
[    0.741212] (II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
[    0.741342] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[    0.741354] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
[    0.741460] (II) Video Bus: Found keys
[    0.741471] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[    0.741495] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
[    0.741512] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    0.741524] (**) Video Bus: xkb_rules: "evdev"
[    0.741531] (**) Option "xkb_model" "abnt2"
[    0.741542] (**) Video Bus: xkb_model: "abnt2"
[    0.741548] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "br"
[    0.741559] (**) Video Bus: xkb_layout: "br"
[    0.804121] (II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
[    0.804197] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
[    0.804209] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[    0.804308] (II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
[    0.804318] (II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
[    0.804325] (II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
[    0.804344] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    0.804352] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    0.804374] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
[    0.804418] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    0.804428] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
[    0.804442] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
[    0.804460] (**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
[    0.807384] (II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
[    0.807435] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    0.807605] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
[    0.807838] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 0.99.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
[    0.807888] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.99.3
[    0.807913] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
[    0.808010] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
[    0.808033] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
[    0.808042] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
[    0.808049] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
[    0.808059] (II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple
[    0.808110] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found
[    0.808123] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[    0.808189] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
[    0.808225] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    0.808235] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
[    0.808249] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
[    0.808265] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
[    0.808465] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found
```

----------


## mhgsys

do you see the sis671_drv.so  in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers   ??

----------


## bgerlich

Cybrarian, don't get me wrong, I'm not patronizing you or anything but if you added the line to xorg.conf you should get this line in Xorg log:


```
(II) LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so
```

instead of


```
[    0.056886] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    0.057030] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
```

Either you are posting the wrong Xorg.0.log ( you have to do it right after faliure or copy the file from your /var/log dir somewhere else, or post Xorg.0.log.old) or you are editing an xorg.conf that xorg is not using.

Post Xorg.0.log.old , Xorg.0.log after faliure and your edited xorg.conf. This will provide us with a lot of useful information.

----------


## Cybrarian

@mhgsys:

Yes, i have this file.

----------


## Cybrarian

> Cybrarian, don't get me wrong, I'm not patronizing you or anything but if you added the line to xorg.conf you should get this line in Xorg log:
> 
> 
> ```
> (II) LoadModule: "sis671"
> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so
> ```
> 
> instead of
> ...


bgerlich, I know you are doing your best to help me, and I thank you for this.

Since I installed the driver, Ubuntu only run in low graphics mode. I think this is the cause of all my boring issues.

I choose the Troubleshooting option this time, and saved the files you requested:

*Xorg.0.log:*



```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.5.99.902 (1.6.0 RC 2)
Release Date: 2009-1-30
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-19-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 3 17:39:51 UTC 2009 i686
Build Date: 18 February 2009  01:41:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.5.99.902-0ubuntu7 (buildd@rothera.buildd) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: [    0.000884] (--) probed, [    0.000896] (**) from config file, [    0.000903] (==) default setting,
	[    0.000910] (++) from command line, [    0.000917] (!!) notice, [    0.000924] (II) informational,
	[    0.000931] (WW) warning, [    0.000938] (EE) error, [    0.000945] (NI) not implemented, [    0.000952] (??) unknown.
[    0.001036] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr  4 22:27:15 2009
[    0.001086] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    0.001185] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    0.001197] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
[    0.001205] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
[    0.001440] (**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
[    0.001465] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    0.001472] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    0.001548] (==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
[    0.001578] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
[    0.001626] (==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
[    0.001633] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    0.001641] (II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
[    0.001647] (II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
[    0.001652] (II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
[    0.001665] (II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0
[    0.001671] (II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
[    0.001693] (II) Loader running on linux
[    0.001703] (++) using VT number 7

[    0.050593] (--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/0, 0xb0000000/0, I/O @ 0x00009000/0
[    0.050887] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    0.050920] (II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
[    0.051025] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    0.051450] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
[    0.051672] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.051704] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    0.051711] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    0.051717] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    0.051725] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    0.051731] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    0.051738] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    0.051744] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    0.051752] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    0.051995] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
[    0.052092] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.052122] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    0.052130] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    0.052393] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
[    0.052540] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.052574] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    0.052588] (==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals
[    0.052597] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    0.052606] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    0.052851] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
[    0.052940] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.052969] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    0.052977] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    0.053217] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
[    0.053385] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.053415] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    0.053427] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    0.053669] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
[    0.053755] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.053781] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    0.053791] (II) LoadModule: "sis671"
[    0.053969] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so
[    0.054107] (II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.8.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    0.054147] (II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
[    0.054284] (II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
[    0.054697] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
[    0.054706] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
[    0.054720] (WW) SIS: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found
[    0.054735] (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
[    0.054742] (--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
[    0.061953] (II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
[    0.062078] (II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[10] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
[    0.068956] (II) Setting vga for screen 0.
[    0.068978] (II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.6.0.0)
[    0.068988] (II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
[    0.068995] (II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
[    0.069001] (II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
[    0.069008] (II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
[    0.069029] (II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
[    0.069036] (II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
[    0.069042] (II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
[    0.069049] (II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
[    0.069136] (--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
[    0.069144] (--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0x9000
[    0.075973] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    0.075991] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    0.076015] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    0.076055] (II) SIS(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    0.076070] (==) SIS(0): Depth 24, [    0.076076] (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    0.076086] (==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
[    0.076099] (==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    0.076426] (WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
[    0.076519] (==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
[    0.076535] (II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
[    0.076544] (==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
[    0.076553] (==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
[    0.076560] (II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
		http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
[    0.076578] (==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
[    0.076587] (==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
[    0.076603] (II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org
[    0.076610] (II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".
[    0.076624] (--) SIS(0): 131072K shared video RAM (UMA)
[    0.076631] (--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
[    0.076637] (--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 596.582 MHz
[    0.076662] (--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
[    0.076669] (--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
[    0.076676] (--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xB0000000 (size 64K)
[    0.076684] (--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 131072 KB
[    0.076696] (II) SIS(0): Using 20480K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
[    0.076709] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[    0.076715] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[    0.076730] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[    0.076756] (--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
[    2.817071] (--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
[    2.817092] (--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/plasma panel (1280x800, 11, non-exp., RGB24 [ec0205])
[    2.817112] (==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    2.817125] (II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
[    2.817134] (II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
[    2.817141] (II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
[    2.817153] (--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1193.16 MHz
[    2.817168] (--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x06 (for LCD=CRT2)
[    2.817176] (--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
[    2.817201] (--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x0a840054 (LCD)
[    2.817212] (--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
[    2.817219] (==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
[    2.817225] (--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
[    2.817314] (II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
[    2.817330] (II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
[    2.817337] (II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
[    2.817348] (II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-107.00 kHz
[    2.817361] (II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-185.00 Hz
[    2.817373] (WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[    2.817380] (II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
[    2.817406] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
[    2.817419] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    2.817427] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    2.817435] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    2.817442] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    2.817472] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.817480] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.817487] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.817494] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.817502] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.817509] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.817516] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.817523] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    2.817531] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    2.817538] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    2.817545] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    2.817552] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    2.817559] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
[    2.817567] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
[    2.817575] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
[    2.817582] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
[    2.817589] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
[    2.817595] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
[    2.817671] (--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)
[    2.817681] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x800" (1280x800) (For CRT device: 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz)
[    2.817694] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x800" (1280x800) (For CRT device: 135.2 MHz, 80.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz)
[    2.817706] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x800" (1280x800) (For CRT device: 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz)
[    2.817717] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 139.3 MHz, 98.9 kHz, 120.2 Hz)
[    2.817728] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 113.3 MHz, 81.4 kHz, 100.0 Hz)
[    2.817740] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz)
[    2.817751] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 78.7 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz)
[    2.817762] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 75.2 MHz, 56.6 kHz, 70.2 Hz)
[    2.817773] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz)
[    2.817784] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.8 Hz (I))
[    2.817795] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 116.5 MHz, 105.5 kHz, 160.1 Hz)
[    2.817806] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 84.0 MHz, 77.2 kHz, 120.1 Hz)
[    2.817818] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 68.2 MHz, 63.6 kHz, 100.0 Hz)
[    2.817829] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 56.2 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz)
[    2.817840] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz)
[    2.817851] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 50.1 MHz, 48.2 kHz, 72.4 Hz)
[    2.817861] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz)
[    2.817872] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 36.1 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz)
[    2.817883] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 72.9 MHz, 84.4 kHz, 160.1 Hz)
[    2.817894] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 52.4 MHz, 61.7 kHz, 119.9 Hz)
[    2.817904] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 43.3 MHz, 51.1 kHz, 100.3 Hz)
[    2.817915] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 36.1 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.1 Hz)
[    2.817926] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz)
[    2.817949] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz)
[    2.817960] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 25.1 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 59.7 Hz)
[    2.817975] (==) SIS(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    2.817981] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    2.817987] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    2.818088] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
[    2.818291] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    2.818320] (II) Loading sub module "xaa"
[    2.818326] (II) LoadModule: "xaa"
[    2.818389] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
[    2.818547] (II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.2.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    2.818577] (II) SIS(0): 2D acceleration enabled, modename xaa
[    2.818598] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    2.818605] (II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
[    2.818614] (II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[10] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
[    2.818802] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[    2.818809] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[    2.818868] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
[    2.818961] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    2.818996] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    2.819002] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    2.819059] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
[    2.819180] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    2.819209] (II) SIS(0): initializing int10
[    2.824459] (II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    2.826081] (II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    2.826098] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    2.826105] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB
[    2.826117] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[    2.826124] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[    2.826130] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[    2.826137] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[    2.826144] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.02
[    2.854835] (II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x16
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
[    3.958958] (II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
[    3.958993] (II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
[    3.959008] (II) SIS(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
[    3.959333] (II) SIS(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000
[    3.959449] (II) SIS(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
[    3.959474] (II) SIS(0): X context handle = 0x1
[    3.959516] (II) SIS(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
[    3.959541] (II) SIS(0): [dri] Video RAM memory heap: 0x1400000 to 0x7f70000 (110016KB)
[    3.959603] (II) SIS(0): [drm] MMIO registers mapped to 0xb0000000
[    3.959706] (II) SIS(0): [drm] AGP enabled
[    3.962922] (II) SIS(0): [drm] Allocated 32MB AGP memory
[    3.964771] (II) SIS(0): [drm] Bound 32MB AGP memory
[    3.964854] (II) SIS(0): [drm] No valid IRQ number for device 1:0:0 (code -22)
[    3.964900] (II) SIS(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
[    3.965317] (II) SIS(0): Framebuffer from (0,0) to (1279,4094)
[    3.965400] (II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	8x8 color pattern filled rectangles
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		26 256x256 slots
		7 512x512 slots
		32 8x8 color pattern slots
[    3.965642] (--) SIS(0): CPU frequency 1867.00Mhz
[    3.968757] (II) SIS(0): Benchmarking system RAM to video RAM memory transfer methods:
[    3.981971] (--) SIS(0): 	Checked libc memcpy()... 	238.2 MiB/s
[    3.994645] (--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-1 memcpy()... 	237.8 MiB/s
[    4.018331] (--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-2 memcpy()... 	116.7 MiB/s
[    4.030960] (--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX memcpy()... 	238.0 MiB/s
[    4.043521] (--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX2 memcpy()... 	240.6 MiB/s
[    4.043834] (--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for aligned data transfers to video RAM
[    4.043846] (--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for unaligned data transfers to video RAM
[    4.043868] (==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled
[    4.043882] (==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    4.046152] (II) SIS(0): DPMS enabled
[    4.046163] (--) SIS(0): Hardware supports one video overlay
[    4.046171] (II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330/340/350 series HW Xv by default on CRT2
[    4.046585] (II) SIS(0): [MC] XvMC adaptor is initialized succfully.
[    4.046594] (II) SIS(0): Default Xv adaptor is Video Overlay

Backtrace:
0: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x81341bb]
1: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x55) [0x80c76a5]
2: [0xb8073400]
3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so(DRIFinishScreenInit+0xb1) [0xb79a5821]
4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so(SISDRIFinishScreenInit+0xe1) [0xb796c771]
5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so [0xb7943093]
6: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(AddScreen+0x19d) [0x807192d]
7: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(InitOutput+0x206) [0x80af786]
8: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(main+0x1e1) [0x8072021]
9: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe5) [0xb7c47775]
10: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x80716b1]
Saw signal 11.  Server aborting.
[    4.047964] (II) SIS(0): Restoring by setting old mode 0x03
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

*Xorg.0.log.old:*



```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.5.99.902 (1.6.0 RC 2)
Release Date: 2009-1-30
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-19-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 3 17:39:51 UTC 2009 i686
Build Date: 18 February 2009  01:41:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.5.99.902-0ubuntu7 (buildd@rothera.buildd) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: [    0.000995] (--) probed, [    0.001009] (**) from config file, [    0.001016] (==) default setting,
	[    0.001023] (++) from command line, [    0.001030] (!!) notice, [    0.001037] (II) informational,
	[    0.001044] (WW) warning, [    0.001051] (EE) error, [    0.001057] (NI) not implemented, [    0.001064] (??) unknown.
[    0.001154] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr  4 22:27:07 2009
[    0.001202] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    0.001302] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    0.001315] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
[    0.001324] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
[    0.001564] (**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
[    0.001591] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    0.001598] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    0.001670] (==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
[    0.001698] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
[    0.001744] (==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
[    0.001752] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    0.001758] (II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
[    0.001765] (II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
[    0.001770] (II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
[    0.001782] (II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0
[    0.001789] (II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
[    0.001809] (II) Loader running on linux
[    0.001819] (++) using VT number 7

[    0.051426] (--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/0, 0xb0000000/0, I/O @ 0x00009000/0
[    0.051713] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    0.051745] (II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
[    0.051847] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    0.052273] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
[    0.052500] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.052532] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    0.052538] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    0.052545] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    0.052552] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    0.052558] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    0.052586] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    0.052592] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    0.052599] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    0.052844] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
[    0.052944] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.052972] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    0.052979] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    0.053221] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
[    0.053371] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.053406] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    0.053419] (==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals
[    0.053428] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    0.053438] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    0.053683] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
[    0.053774] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.053802] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    0.053809] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    0.054049] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
[    0.054223] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.054252] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    0.054265] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    0.054510] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
[    0.054601] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
[    0.054626] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    0.054635] (II) LoadModule: "sis671"
[    0.054814] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so
[    0.054957] (II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.8.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    0.055000] (II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
[    0.055133] (II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
[    0.055549] (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
[    0.055559] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
[    0.055573] (WW) SIS: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found
[    0.055589] (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
[    0.055595] (--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
[    0.062888] (II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
[    0.063017] (II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[10] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
[    0.069938] (II) Setting vga for screen 0.
[    0.069967] (II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.6.0.0)
[    0.069977] (II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
[    0.069984] (II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
[    0.069990] (II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
[    0.069997] (II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
[    0.070017] (II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
[    0.070024] (II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
[    0.070030] (II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
[    0.070036] (II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
[    0.070125] (--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
[    0.070134] (--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0x9000
[    0.077185] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    0.077211] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    0.077234] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    0.077278] (II) SIS(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    0.077293] (==) SIS(0): Depth 24, [    0.077300] (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    0.077309] (==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
[    0.077322] (==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    0.077415] (WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
[    0.077498] (==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
[    0.077514] (II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
[    0.077523] (==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
[    0.077533] (==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
[    0.077540] (II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
		http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
[    0.077557] (==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
[    0.077566] (==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
[    0.077582] (II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org
[    0.077589] (II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".
[    0.077602] (--) SIS(0): 131072K shared video RAM (UMA)
[    0.077609] (--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
[    0.077616] (--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 596.582 MHz
[    0.077642] (--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
[    0.077649] (--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
[    0.077655] (--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xB0000000 (size 64K)
[    0.077663] (--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 131072 KB
[    0.077675] (II) SIS(0): Using 20480K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
[    0.077688] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[    0.077694] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[    0.077706] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[    0.077731] (--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
[    2.863255] (--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
[    2.863311] (--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/plasma panel (1280x800, 11, non-exp., RGB24 [ec0205])
[    2.863336] (==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    2.863352] (II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
[    2.863362] (II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
[    2.863370] (II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
[    2.863382] (--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1193.16 MHz
[    2.863400] (--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x06 (for LCD=CRT2)
[    2.863407] (--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
[    2.863432] (--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x0a840054 (LCD)
[    2.863444] (--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
[    2.863451] (==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
[    2.863457] (--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
[    2.863550] (II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
[    2.863567] (II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
[    2.863575] (II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
[    2.863586] (II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-107.00 kHz
[    2.863599] (II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-185.00 Hz
[    2.863611] (WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[    2.863617] (II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
[    2.863644] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
[    2.863657] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    2.863664] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    2.863672] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    2.863679] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    2.863700] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.863707] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.863714] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.863721] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.863728] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.863735] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.863742] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    2.863748] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    2.863755] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    2.863762] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    2.863769] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    2.863776] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    2.863783] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
[    2.863790] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
[    2.863797] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
[    2.863804] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
[    2.863810] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
[    2.863817] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
[    2.863895] (--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)
[    2.863905] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x800" (1280x800) (For CRT device: 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz)
[    2.863918] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x800" (1280x800) (For CRT device: 135.2 MHz, 80.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz)
[    2.863929] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x800" (1280x800) (For CRT device: 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz)
[    2.863940] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 139.3 MHz, 98.9 kHz, 120.2 Hz)
[    2.863952] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 113.3 MHz, 81.4 kHz, 100.0 Hz)
[    2.863963] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz)
[    2.863974] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 78.7 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz)
[    2.863985] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 75.2 MHz, 56.6 kHz, 70.2 Hz)
[    2.863995] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz)
[    2.864006] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.8 Hz (I))
[    2.864017] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 116.5 MHz, 105.5 kHz, 160.1 Hz)
[    2.864028] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 84.0 MHz, 77.2 kHz, 120.1 Hz)
[    2.864040] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 68.2 MHz, 63.6 kHz, 100.0 Hz)
[    2.864051] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 56.2 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz)
[    2.864061] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz)
[    2.864072] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 50.1 MHz, 48.2 kHz, 72.4 Hz)
[    2.864083] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz)
[    2.864094] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 36.1 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz)
[    2.864104] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 72.9 MHz, 84.4 kHz, 160.1 Hz)
[    2.864115] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 52.4 MHz, 61.7 kHz, 119.9 Hz)
[    2.864126] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 43.3 MHz, 51.1 kHz, 100.3 Hz)
[    2.864136] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 36.1 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.1 Hz)
[    2.864147] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz)
[    2.864164] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz)
[    2.864175] (**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 25.1 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 59.7 Hz)
[    2.864189] (==) SIS(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    2.864196] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    2.864202] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    2.864308] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
[    2.864497] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    2.864526] (II) Loading sub module "xaa"
[    2.864532] (II) LoadModule: "xaa"
[    2.864616] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
[    2.864775] (II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.2.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    2.864806] (II) SIS(0): 2D acceleration enabled, modename xaa
[    2.864825] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    2.864833] (II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
[    2.864841] (II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[10] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
[    2.865020] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[    2.865026] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[    2.865088] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
[    2.865177] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    2.865212] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    2.865219] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    2.865277] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
[    2.865395] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
[    2.865426] (II) SIS(0): initializing int10
[    2.870672] (II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    2.872329] (II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    2.872346] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    2.872352] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB
[    2.872365] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[    2.872372] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[    2.872378] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[    2.872384] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[    2.872390] (II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.02
[    2.901089] (II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x16
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
[    4.005268] (II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
[    4.005304] (II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
[    4.005319] (II) SIS(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
[    4.005644] (II) SIS(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000
[    4.005764] (II) SIS(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
[    4.005789] (II) SIS(0): X context handle = 0x1
[    4.005830] (II) SIS(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
[    4.005855] (II) SIS(0): [dri] Video RAM memory heap: 0x1400000 to 0x7f70000 (110016KB)
[    4.005918] (II) SIS(0): [drm] MMIO registers mapped to 0xb0000000
[    4.006020] (II) SIS(0): [drm] AGP enabled
[    4.009203] (II) SIS(0): [drm] Allocated 32MB AGP memory
[    4.010996] (II) SIS(0): [drm] Bound 32MB AGP memory
[    4.011080] (II) SIS(0): [drm] No valid IRQ number for device 1:0:0 (code -22)
[    4.011127] (II) SIS(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
[    4.011555] (II) SIS(0): Framebuffer from (0,0) to (1279,4094)
[    4.011638] (II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	8x8 color pattern filled rectangles
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		26 256x256 slots
		7 512x512 slots
		32 8x8 color pattern slots
[    4.011881] (--) SIS(0): CPU frequency 1867.00Mhz
[    4.014998] (II) SIS(0): Benchmarking system RAM to video RAM memory transfer methods:
[    4.028691] (--) SIS(0): 	Checked libc memcpy()... 	233.0 MiB/s
[    4.041881] (--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-1 memcpy()... 	234.5 MiB/s
[    4.065975] (--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-2 memcpy()... 	116.0 MiB/s
[    4.079137] (--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX memcpy()... 	234.4 MiB/s
[    4.092193] (--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX2 memcpy()... 	237.6 MiB/s
[    4.092491] (--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for aligned data transfers to video RAM
[    4.092504] (--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for unaligned data transfers to video RAM
[    4.092524] (==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled
[    4.092536] (==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    4.094804] (II) SIS(0): DPMS enabled
[    4.094815] (--) SIS(0): Hardware supports one video overlay
[    4.094822] (II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330/340/350 series HW Xv by default on CRT2
[    4.095236] (II) SIS(0): [MC] XvMC adaptor is initialized succfully.
[    4.095246] (II) SIS(0): Default Xv adaptor is Video Overlay

Backtrace:
0: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x81341bb]
1: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x55) [0x80c76a5]
2: [0xb802c400]
3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so(DRIFinishScreenInit+0xb1) [0xb795e821]
4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so(SISDRIFinishScreenInit+0xe1) [0xb7925771]
5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so [0xb78fc093]
6: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(AddScreen+0x19d) [0x807192d]
7: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(InitOutput+0x206) [0x80af786]
8: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(main+0x1e1) [0x8072021]
9: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe5) [0xb7c00775]
10: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x80716b1]
Saw signal 11.  Server aborting.
[    4.110870] (II) SIS(0): Restoring by setting old mode 0x03
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

*xorg.conf:*



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"sis671"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

I hope I have helped more this time.

----------


## bgerlich

You did! Your problem is actually a bug in xorg. https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19337

It has been fixed already so just install all updates and you'll be good to go.

----------


## Cybrarian

> You did! Your problem is actually a bug in xorg. https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19337
> 
> It has been fixed already so just install all updates and you'll be good to go.


I'm doing this now.

And thanks for all help you gave me!

And you too, mhgsys!

EDIT: I confirm the driver function after upgrading.

----------


## marceloca

> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D...


IT WORKS!
Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks!
 :LOL:

----------


## bellbottom

¿What about AMD64?

----------


## inreg

Thank you!!! With this driver I can run compize????

----------


## Cybrarian

> Thank you!!! With this driver I can run compize????


Not. Yet.

----------


## Cybrarian

By the way here I found this. The script outputs:



```
Gathering information about your system...

 Distribution:          Ubuntu 9.04
 Desktop environment:   GNOME
 Graphics chip:         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
 Driver in use:         Unknown
 Rendering method:      AIGLX

Checking if it's possible to run Compiz on your system...

 Checking for texture_from_pixmap...               [ OK ]
 Checking for non power of two support...          [ OK ]
 Checking for composite extension...               [ OK ]
 Checking for FBConfig...                          [ OK ]
 Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [FAIL]

There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
 Error: Software Rasterizer in use
```

Seems SiS driver IS capable to run Compiz. 

So what's this Software Rasterizer anyway?

----------


## mhgsys

@cybarian

The software rasterizer is generally a hint that the driver is either not set up correctly or not properly working at all.

It will be running true cpu, not gpu, 
For on idea between the difference,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKK93...layer_embedded


lol.

Seriously, If we want to be able to run compiz smoothly we need a 3d driver.
There even is a way to enable compiz on the sis 671/771, but it will use cpu, and it will be running very very slow.




> Claus_
> July 7th, 2008, 09:25 AM
> 
> Try this:
> 1- Add to your Xorg.conf in Device:
> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
> 
> 2- Install and run Compiz Check. Look at -> http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check
> You'll be prompted to skip Compiz white list check, say "yes"
> ...


So, In my opinion running compiz on sis 771/671 doesn't work, until a  decent 3d driver is released.

----------


## Caitilin

> hi guys,
> 
> my solution for the resolution problem (only 800x600) on ubuntu 8.10 SiS 771/671 Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo V5535 :
> 
> add to etc/x11/xconf.org to the Section "Monitor" 
>    HorizSync 30-107
>    VertRefresh 50-185
> 
> 
> ...



feel free to colour me absolutely green...but how do I do that? 
I have the same machine and want better resolution than 800x600!

----------


## bgerlich

> feel free to colour me absolutely green...but how do I do that? 
> I have the same machine and want better resolution than 800x600!


If you have the newest Ubuntu 9.04, which i strongly sudgest, download, and double click on this debian package (.deb)- http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=119. Afterwards restart you X.org (program that displays your desktop) by loggin out and logging in or restatting your computer.


If you have the newest Ubuntu 8.10, download, and double click on this debian package (.deb)- http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=27. Afterwards restart you X.org.

----------


## kstan_79

Dear all,
I'd 1 shot post contain below at almost all manufacturer email, hope this pressure can make SIS's 3D driver come out.
It was send to quit a lot of big player at this url:
http://www.sis.com/support/support_tech.htm#

Due to it really hard for me to locate every company email (Because slow internet). Hope others member can contact others manufacturer in list above for request the driver too.




> Hi Sir/Madam,
> 
> Today I write this message for you because of there is a lot of demand for SIS display card driver for Linux users, including my sister laptop. If you are not the person in charge about this issue, I hope you can forward this email to suitable person.
> 
> To SIS management
> ==========
> I know that there is agreement between your company and your customer about your company shall not release opengl driver to end user directly. From a few web site/forum I know that your company already develop this driver (3D) quite sometimes. Linux users is appreciate the existing 2D driver from SIS, however it is not sufficient since their need working 3D driver for fully utilize their computer. I hope your company can imagine that a brand new computer with sufficient capacity cannot run smoothly simply because of small driver issue. Lot of Linux user will throw a way their laptop (SIS chipset) and baned SIS product permanently instead of install Ms Windows inside.  If your company don't have any existing Linux driver, we hope SIS can develop suitable driver as soon as possible.
> 
> Why don't your company release the driver to your customer? I guess let your customer distribute the Linux driver to end user directly is not harm to your company? The driver really can't give you any revenue if your company simple keep it inside a spider web. Even though Linux user is less, but we still spend our money (we earn money really hard) and buy computer or laptop. I hope your company willing to let your indirect customer happy instead of let them angry with SIS.
> ...


Ks Tan

----------


## little_fire

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Thanks bgerlich,
Can it work with Fedora 11?

----------


## sieben

Hallo KS Tan!

Thank you for your letter. I have send it to my Laptop builder Nexoc and I hope other people will do it too.

----------


## bgerlich

little_fire:
I don't see why not. Either extract the files form deb package or compile the source.

----------


## bellbottom

Hello Bgerlich, i'm 64 bit user and i can't not compile the souce code, can you post instructions to compile, please?

----------


## ajoliveira

Hi

I grabbed a test machine with Xubuntu 8.10 and upgraded to Jaunty by:

# sudo update-manager -d

The result: incomplete upgrade, unstable machine, re-install Xubuntu 8.10...

So, I don't advise anybody with Xubuntu to do what I did...maybe it is better to wait for a while for the stable thing... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cheers

Antonio

----------


## quetzyg

Hi there!

Altough she's not using Ubuntu, my girlfriend has a laptop (Fujitsu-Siemens ESPRIMO Mobile V5535) with a SiS Mirage 3 (771/671) graphics card running Arch Linux (xorg-server 1.6.1).

Using Bartlomiej's latest modified driver didn't work.  :Sad: 
First I tried the pre-compiled binary, then I compiled the driver from source, with the same results.

The Xorg log doesn't show any actual errors, because the graphics card is detected and the driver is loaded. The problem is that the screen blinks, and between blinks the last image (before running X with the SiS driver) that the graphics card has in ram/buffer/whatever is shown, and it just stays doing that.

Did this happened to anyone? How about you Cybrarian. Was this the problem you had before the Xorg upgrade you had to do?

Here is the xorg.conf, nothing fancy, just the essential:


```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Device0"
	Driver		"sis671"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
	Monitor		"Monitor0"
	Device		"Device0"
EndSection
```

Before the Xorg upgrade, it was doing fine using xorg-server 1.5.x with *this* Ubuntu 8.10 driver. Using VESA driver for now.

Cheers,
Quetzy

----------


## bgerlich

Maybe Arch didn't push out the DRIFinishScreenInit bug fix yet. Try disabling the DRI using the 

```
option "DRI" "0"
```

 in the Device section of your xorg.conf. Tell us what are your results.

----------


## quetzyg

> Maybe Arch didn't push out the DRIFinishScreenInit bug fix yet. Try disabling the DRI using the 
> 
> ```
> option "DRI" "0"
> ```
> 
>  in the Device section of your xorg.conf. Tell us what are your results.


Thank you, problem solved!  :Capital Razz:

----------


## bgerlich

> Thank you, problem solved!


Be warned through. Turning off DRI makes the driver about 3 to 4 times slower. Try to look into that X.org fix and when will it be available in Arch.

Alternately you can find "return DRIFinishScreenInit" in sis.c and replace it with "return TRUE". It's in function SisDRIScreenInit (or something similar).

----------


## quetzyg

> Be warned through. Turning off DRI makes the driver about 3 to 4 times slower. Try to look into that X.org fix and when will it be available in Arch.
> 
> Alternately you can find "return DRIFinishScreenInit" in sis.c and replace it with "return TRUE". It's in function SisDRIScreenInit (or something similar).


Thanks for the heads up. I'll look into that  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Quetzy

----------


## quetzyg

> Maybe Arch didn't push out the DRIFinishScreenInit bug fix yet.


Hi again Bartlomiej!

Can you tell me exactly, what bug are you referring to? Is it the *pre-randr1.2 bug* that seg faulted X with Intel, VIA, and other cards? I'm asking, because the person responsible for the Xorg package in Arch says (and he's right), that this bug was fixed even before 1.6.0 came out, and Arch currently has xorg-server 1.6.1.

Thanks,
Quetzy

----------


## AlphaX2

Hi Guys, 

i have also one of these "nice" SIS M672 chipsets and I have the 8.10 Ibex running with the driver from December 2008 "published" by Barros Lee.

My question is: Is there any way to get a beamer or extern monitor working? At the moment I get a picture at system start and I also see the bootscreen of Ubuntu, but in the moment the driver starts up and X is loading, the extern source will be black!

In the next days I switch to Jaunty, is it possible there with, maybe using the driver from bgerlich?

Hope anybody can help?!  :Wink: 

Thanks at all developers making Linux and SIS working!


AlphaX2

----------


## lathif_exia

i have the same problem. i tink this driver is for ubuntu 8.04.

----------


## saliflo

Thank you very much bgerlich. It works. At last!

----------


## Israphel

Any good news with the final release of jaunty and this driver?

----------


## dummiebeginner

> If you have the newest Ubuntu 9.04, which i strongly sudgest, download, and double click on this debian package (.deb)- http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=119. Afterwards restart you X.org (program that displays your desktop) by loggin out and logging in or restatting your computer.


Hi. Thanks for this driver. I am doing something wrong. I first tried a different driver (for Ubuntu 8.10) and had the xorg.conf modified. Didnt work in Ubuntu 9.04.

Then I found this new driver of yours. I donwloaded, double clicked it, got installed well, I logged off and on and didnt work.

Then I tried to modify the Xorg.conf to go back to the original text as you say. I wrote 

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"vesa"
EndSection

Can somebody tell me if that is the original text for this xorg.conf?

Am I doing something else wrong for this not to work? I have a 1280x800 fujitsu laptop with mirage3 sis672 driver and only displays 800x600.

Thanks!

EDIT: OK I solved it. In case some other beginner has the same problem this is what I did. I replaced the Xorg.conf Device section and copied the code that someone had posted before:

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Device0"
	Driver		"sis671"
EndSection

Saved, closed and reinstalled the driver. Logged off and on and it was still in 800x600, but then I went to Screen properties and this time the option to use 1280x800 was available. (in System/Preferences/Screen). Just choose it and apply.

Thanks, it looks perfect.

----------


## Martje_001

*This is for Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), AMD64 (64-bit):*

1. Download files
2. Move them to _/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers_
3. Add the following to your device section in _/etc/X11/xorg.conf_:


```
Driver "sis671"
```

4. Reboot your system (or restart gdm/Xorg)

----------


## dc740

That's exactly what I was looking for! lucky me, I was going to post a message asking for the 64 bit version.

But where is the source code of this new versions that have been appearing on the forum with the updated code? I saw .deb files for ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04... but... what about the sources? Is it closed source? Why?

----------


## Martje_001

I compiled this:

http://launchpadlibrarian.net/248202...671_0.9.tar.gz

----------


## dc740

thank you  :Smile:  I didn't know there was a project on launchpad about this

I like to compile my own drivers from source, for security reasons only. Where is this file from? I mean, wich project on launchpad?

----------


## Martje_001

I don't think there is. This is someone's file repository.

And for security reasons: And how much harm can I do with video drivers?  :Wink:

----------


## croke1314

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Hi Guys,

well this is my first post here in ubuntu forums usually i just read the discussions here... i am also using this kind of graphic card and i found this driver very helpful i am just using my old CRT monitor which can only support a resolution of 1024 x 768 at 60hz.. but when i installed this driver i got a nice and smooth 1280 x 1024 at 87.0hz..  so a big thanks to you bigerlich  :Guitar:

----------


## Solarium

First off bgerlich thanks for the driver !

I would also to report something that seems like a bug in the driver, after first intalling it i accidently chose 1024x800 resolution and the screen got kinda streched on the laptop (Esprimo V5535) and then i had some alert that i didnt read carefully it said something about this change will do something permenent ... beeing smart boy i clicked okay. after that the screen was real ugly and very streched and i no longer had the option for the proper resolution (1280x800). So if u have time something worth looking in to cause it was a bitch geting working again.

I also have a question:
Does any one using this driver have any problems watching flash movies on full screen ? 
I visited youtube and all the movies were imposible to watch in full screen was getting something like 10 fps - was more of a slide show if u know what i mean, does work that well in windowed mode for me either (but slighty better then full screen)

If there is a fix for this i would love to hear about it.

Using 9.04
Thanks

----------


## didg69

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Thanks a lot. Just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 (jaunty) and works like a charm on my esprimo 5535. 

I had to make a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" just after upgrade to restore some display, then make a "sudo apt-get remove xserver-video-sis671"

----------


## thropcaten

bgerlich you rock.  thanks a lot, my OS is shiny :Guitar:

----------


## KernelPanic14

I'm can only use 900x600 or lower and the monitor says it is 800x600 (so it looks like widescreen in a 4:3 TV with no letterbox, stretched)

My xorg.conf is the usual one you get after dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, the only thing I added was Driver "sis671" (It loaded your driver without it, but later I installed the older sis driver and tried it with X -ignoreABI, which didn't work and I thought X might try to load sis instead of your driver and that's why I added the line)

My monitor is capable of 1024x768 and it works with Windows XP, so...

INEEDHELP :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

(Yes, it is a 661/671, according to lspci)

----------


## amicimieiatto77

What about this site? http://xpdrivers.it/
Could it help us? I made my request and now i'm waiting for the answer. I hope i made the right request. Someone who knows what we are all looking for, please visit that site.

Also everybody knows Barros Lee's blog. My question is: people who made their request for the driver have had what they need or not? What do you think about?
http://barroslee.blogspot.com/2008/0...supported.html 

i hope we'll have our 3D driver soon.........

----------


## JacobK

Hello,

I hope somebody can help me here. Since I updated my system to 9.04 I dont have my driver anymore. I can run in low-graphics mode (800x600) 

I cant get the driver installed: when I run the .deb from this thread it says at the end: "failed to install package..."

Can someone give me a step-by-step explanation how I can make this driver work? I don´t run Ubuntu that long, so I'm not a pro at it.

----------


## Martje_001

In a terminal:


```
sudo rm /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
sudo rm /usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci/sis671.ids
```

and try to reinstall the package.

----------


## JacobK

Hmm, it stil doesn't work. Really weird! Does anyone know another way to get it working? Step-by-step please :Capital Razz: 

I don't know what you need to know, so just ask.

----------


## JacobK

Nevermind, it's working now! My ubuntu 8.10 sis-driver was still installed, and that was the reason the new one couldn't install itself.

----------


## Solarium

I asked a question in the previous post but it kinda got ignored so if no one mind i am gonna ask again before giving up on it.

I got Esprimo V5535 with sis 771/671 , i am using bgerlich's driver and ubuntu 9.04, when i try to watch flash vidoes from youtube or any other site in fullscreen its almost like i am watching slideshow and not a movie ... is any one else expiriencing this ? or i just did something wrong in the driver instalation.


thanks

----------


## bgerlich

> I asked a question in the previous post but it kinda got ignored so if no one mind i am gonna ask again before giving up on it.
> 
> I got Esprimo V5535 with sis 771/671 , i am using bgerlich's driver and ubuntu 9.04, when i try to watch flash vidoes from youtube or any other site in fullscreen its almost like i am watching slideshow and not a movie ... is any one else expiriencing this ? or i just did something wrong in the driver instalation.
> 
> 
> thanks


Check if your DRI and accel is on. The info should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Post this file as well as /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it is different than the original version.

----------


## quetzyg

Hello Bartlomiej,

Did you saw my *question* a few posts ago?

Cheers,
Quetzy

----------


## bgerlich

> Hello Bartlomiej,
> 
> Did you saw my *question* a few posts ago?
> 
> Cheers,
> Quetzy


Peculiar. I will install Arch today and try to look into the matter.

----------


## quetzyg

> Peculiar. I will install Arch today and try to look into the matter.


Much appreciated!

----------


## Solarium

bgerlich thanks for helping out ! Its apriciated  :Smile: 

Here are the 2 files outputs:

Xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.0
Release Date: 2009-2-25
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux cube 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686
Build Date: 09 April 2009  02:10:02AM
xorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (buildd@rothera.buildd) 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May  5 01:08:36 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd4000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) Scanning /usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci directory for additional PCI ID's supported by the drivers
(II) Matched sis671 from file name sis671.ids
(==) Matched sis671 for the autoconfigured driver
(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
(II) LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so
(II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.8.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
(WW) SIS: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[10] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.6.0.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0x9000
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) SIS(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
(II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
		http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
(==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
(II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org
(II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".
(--) SIS(0): 262144K shared video RAM (UMA)
(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 596.582 MHz
(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xD4000000 (size 64K)
(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 262144 KB
(II) SIS(0): Using 20480K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
(--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/plasma panel (1280x800, 11, non-exp., RGB24 [ec2205])
(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1193.16 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT2)
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x6a0d7038 (LCD)
(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor HSync range
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor VRefresh range
(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-61.00 Hz
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh value of 71.00 Hz
(WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)
(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x800" (1280x800) (For CRT device: 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 25.1 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 59.7 Hz)
(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.2.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) SIS(0): 2D acceleration enabled, modename xaa
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
	[5] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[6] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[7] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
	[9] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[10] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) SIS(0): initializing int10
(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.74.10A
(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x16
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "sis" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) SIS(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000
(II) SIS(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) SIS(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) SIS(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) SIS(0): [dri] Video RAM memory heap: 0x1400000 to 0xff70000 (241088KB)
(II) SIS(0): [drm] MMIO registers mapped to 0xd4000000
(II) SIS(0): [drm] AGP enabled
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Allocated 32MB AGP memory
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Bound 32MB AGP memory
(II) SIS(0): [drm] No valid IRQ number for device 1:0:0 (code -22)
(II) SIS(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) SIS(0): Framebuffer from (0,0) to (1279,4094)
(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	8x8 color pattern filled rectangles
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		26 256x256 slots
		7 512x512 slots
		32 8x8 color pattern slots
(--) SIS(0): CPU frequency 2000.18Mhz
(II) SIS(0): Benchmarking system RAM to video RAM memory transfer methods:
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked libc memcpy()... 	242.0 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-1 memcpy()... 	240.9 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-2 memcpy()... 	118.2 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX memcpy()... 	241.2 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX2 memcpy()... 	244.1 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for aligned data transfers to video RAM
(--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for unaligned data transfers to video RAM
(==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled
(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) SIS(0): DPMS enabled
(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports one video overlay
(II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330/340/350 series HW Xv by default on CRT2
(II) SIS(0): [MC] XvMC adaptor is initialized succfully.
(II) SIS(0): Default Xv adaptor is Video Overlay
(II) SIS(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) SIS(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) SIS(0): Initialized SISCTRL extension version 0.1
(II) SIS(0): Registered screen 0 with SISCTRL extension version 0.1
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/sis315_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/sis315_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.1.1
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Video Bus: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Video Bus: xkb_model: "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(**) Video Bus: xkb_layout: "us"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.99.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.99.3
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found
```

This is xorg.conf its unchabged i belive:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

----------


## tnkflx

Been trying to get the Intel D201GLY2 working again in Ubuntu 9.04.  The way I got it to work in 8.10 was to downgrade the included xorg to the Ubuntu 8.04 version.

Also, it seems the Intel documentation mentions that the included chip is SiS662, while the SiS on linux wiki (http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/) says it's M671.

Has anyone had any luck with the D201GLY2 board, Ubuntu 9.04 and the sis driver?

----------


## BigSmoke

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Great! THanks a lot! I was almost ready to give up on providing decent graphics to my mother on her Esprimo V5535.  :Smile:

----------


## gmayer

I've tried so many things and I still can't get bgerlich's driver to work with Jaunty (9.04) on my Proline M760S laptop which has one of those silly SiS 771/671 cards (PCIE). A default installation from scratch gives me the vesa driver with the lousy 800x600 resolution as usual but after installing bgerlich's latest dpkg (v0.9) and restarting the monitor goes completely BLACK  :Confused: 

Yes, xorg loads as judged from the gdm welcome jingle. In fact I can still blindly type in my username and password and it will log me in judging from the H/D activity.

I've tried setting various refresh rates in my xorg.conf, DRI setting of "0" and various other bits and pieces floating around in earlier posts but the screen will always stay dark  :Crying or Very sad: 

Relevant files are attached (sorry, I had to bzip the Xorg.log because its plain text size exceeded the .txt forum limit)

----------


## davidx300

HI!

I'm using bgerlich's driver on my asus x58c (sis 671, celeron 220@1.5ghz, 2gb ram). Thanks for the driver. The driver seems to work fine. Resolution is 1280x800. But i dont know about the colour depth. Is it 16 or 24bit?How can i check that? Here is my xorg.conf

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
        Driver          "sis671"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

I had to put Driver "sis671" by myself.

And i have another issue if someone can help me out. My mouse lags when scrolling and moving windows around lag and tear. Its not to bad but i hadn't experienced that in windows. Videos with VLC work fine also playback. Is this gfx issue, or is celeron 220 @1.5ghz to weak, or what?

----------


## MacGarren

hey bgerlich big thx for the deb ! Works fast and perfect.
It saved my day   :Smile: 

greetz

----------


## craigsavage

Ok...so the package installer is informing me that the install has failed. I'm assuming that this is because (like JacobK before me) my 8.10 drivers are still in here somewhere, but I'm a moron and I don't know how to get rid of them.

I miss my beautiful screen resolution. Help!

----------


## lathif_exia

download the driver?

----------


## craigsavage

Not that much of a moron, fortunately. I have downloaded bgerlich's deb, but when I go to install it I just get an 'install failed' message.

I had the same resolution problem with Intrepid and fixed it using this thread (thank you!) and now I've upgraded to Jaunty and it's gone back to the old 800x600 stone ages.

----------


## imfreemind

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Getting 
Error : Dependency is not satisfiable: xserver-xorg-core
Package: xorg-driver-sis671
Ubuntu 8.10

Thanks

----------


## vejlin

> Getting 
> Error : Dependency is not satisfiable: xserver-xorg-core
> Package: xorg-driver-sis671
> Ubuntu 8.10
> 
> Thanks


Got the exact same thing when I tried. I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 and tried again and then it worked fine. My card is a SiS672 btw.

Many thanks to bgerlich for this driver. I was pretty disappointed when I discovered this problem after buying a new laptop, but with this driver things work well.

----------


## Uhm

Works like a charm.

Now running my fujitsu V5535 in 1280 * 800 on jaunty jackalope.

Out of the box, didn't need any modification at all

----------


## maxrdc

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).



Dear bgerlich

Got the db package but when I run it I get the error dependence is not satisfiable, please HELP

----------


## rvergara

Thanks bgerlich. your driver worked perfectly in my 9.04 desktop

Regards

Ramiro

----------


## fdesposito@gmail.com

> *This is for Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), AMD64 (64-bit):*
> 
> 1. Download files
> 2. Move them to _/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers_
> 3. Add the following to your device section in _/etc/X11/xorg.conf_:
> 
> 
> ```
> Driver "sis671"
> ...



Thanks a lot, I´ve been searching for this and now I´m a very happy 1280x800 user  :Smile: 

Regards,
Fernando.

----------


## Daniel Uranga

Thats whats happen to my screen after installing the driver. I have tried editing xorg.conf by hand and adding Option "UseROMData" "false" and things like that, but nothing works. Any idea?

----------


## bilbophile

bgerlich,

I have a Fujitsu Siemens Mobile Esprimo v5535 with a SiS 771/671 video card. I run sidux (a user-friendly derivative of Debian Sid, with a different kernel and a few scripts). When the old driver stopped working I did a full reinstall (vesa driver), updated the system using the smxi script and installed the beta driver for SiS 771/671 posted here. Next to the link to the deb package there was a link to this thread.

First, I want to thank you for a functional driver for my system. With the new Xorg, it allows flawless suspension to both disk and RAM.

There is still one snag: when I log out my account or when I press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (I have disabled DontZap) I am dropped at the console. kdm is still active according to "ps aux" but I have to restart it to get my graphical login back.

I am not sure where the problem lies: the beta driver, changes in Xorg, KDE 4.2, or (quite unlikely) an update issue.

----------


## ajoliveira

Thanks for the driver Bartlomiej. It works, I could do the upgrade to 9.04. :Wink:

----------


## mcrump001

I have tried installing the deb on jaunty and an intel d201gly mini itx motherboard but I get the following error:

(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.6.0.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
(EE) SIS(0):                       ERROR:
(EE) SIS(0): Chipset "SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662" is not SIS 771/671, use the "sis" driver instead
(EE) SIS(0):                   END OF MESSAGE
(EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
(II) UnloadModule: "sis671"

Will this driver work for the Intel d201gly motherboard and jaunty?

Regards,

Michael

----------


## tnkflx

> I have tried installing the deb on jaunty and an intel d201gly mini itx motherboard but I get the following error:
> 
> (II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.6.0.0)
> (II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
> (II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
> (II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
> (II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
> (II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
> (II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
> ...


That is what I've asking, I have not yet received an answer to this...

----------


## bgerlich

Comment out the lines 3330, 3331, 3332 and 3333 of the file src/sis_driver.c .

It looks like this:


```
    if(pSiS->Chipset != PCI_CHIP_SIS671) {
       SISErrorLog(pScrn, "Chipset \"%s\" is not SIS 771/671, use the \"sis\" driver instead\n", pScrn->chipset);
       goto my_error_0;
    }
```

Should look:


```
//    if(pSiS->Chipset != PCI_CHIP_SIS671) {
//       SISErrorLog(pScrn, "Chipset \"%s\" is not SIS 771/671, use the \"sis\" driver instead\n", pScrn->chipset);
//       goto my_error_0;
//    }
```

I have no idea if the driver will work with Sis 662, it should but I have no way of verifying that claim. If it does - please report. If you need help compiling the driver send me line.

----------


## mcrump001

I have tried recompiling the driver but have had little success.  I was wondering if you might be able to recompile it and add an xorg config option to the driver to force or ignore the sis chip set restriction.

----------


## bgerlich

Will post the driver tomorrow evening. Cheers.

----------


## croke1314

barros lee gave this to me he said this could also run on FC10 but this is just for ubuntu 8.10 i havent tried this yet.. because i am now using the jaunty. and this is a .run file which is looks alien to me.. i dont know how to install this http://rapidshare.com/files/24078973...tu810.run.html

----------


## mikkie

Re: SiS 771/671 Mirage 3 Video Drivers!?!? 
Will post the driver tomorrow evening. Cheers.

----------------------------------------------------

Are you suggesting that you've compiled the 3D acceleration driver? OMG, thank you so much! I can hardly wait!

----------


## viniciusban

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


bgerlich, great job! Now I am in 1280x800.
Thank you, really.

But I have cannot watch some youtube videos. Images appear with "noise", and I cannot watch them. Sound is ok, but not images.

Any idea?

Here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver        "sis671"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

--
Vinicius Assef.

----------


## qwerty0987654321

> Comment out the lines 3330, 3331, 3332 and 3333 of the file src/sis_driver.c .
> 
> It looks like this:
> 
> 
> ```
>     if(pSiS->Chipset != PCI_CHIP_SIS671) {
>        SISErrorLog(pScrn, "Chipset \"%s\" is not SIS 771/671, use the \"sis\" driver instead\n", pScrn->chipset);
>        goto my_error_0;
> ...


qwerty0987654321@mail.ru

Tried to comment these lines out and it works now on D201GLY with Xorg 1.6 (1360x768 mode)
PS:
 Driver sources I've got from: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/248202...671_0.9.tar.gz

Thanks for a good suggestion.

----------


## tnkflx

> qwerty0987654321@mail.ru
> 
> Tried to comment these lines out and it works now on D201GLY with Xorg 1.6 (1360x768 mode)
> PS:
>  Driver sources I've got from: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/248202...671_0.9.tar.gz
> 
> Thanks for a good suggestion.


Yep, same here.  Commenting out those lines makes the driver work on my Ubuntu 9.04 (i386) system...

I've attached the driver which works for me on my Intel D201GLY.  Download and install with "sudo dpkg -i ./xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb"

Also, keep in mind that this a serious hack at most  :Smile:

----------


## RenatoMN

tnkflx,

just to confirm: is this attached .deb a packed version of the driver with lines 3330-3333 commented out?

I'm saving it to my pendrive. I'll try it on my Acer 5000 (SiS 760).

Very thanks

----------


## tnkflx

> just to confirm: is this attached .deb a packed version of the driver with lines 3330-3333 commented out?


Yes it is  :Smile:   I'll see whether I can also get a newer version compiled...

----------


## RenatoMN

Didn't worked for me. Still the same message  :Sad:

----------


## tnkflx

> Didn't worked for me. Still the same message


I can only confirm commenting out these lines works for my Intel D201GLY2 board.

What hardware are you using?  Which message do you receive?

This is my xorg.conf:


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Driver  "sis671"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
        Device          "Configured Video Device"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport  0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes     "1024x768"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Also, make sure you've removed any old sis drivers from your system...

----------


## demianT

Hi,
I'm having issues similar to the original poster's: I have a fujitsu-simens esprimo v5515 laptop. I can make it run at a max resolution of 1024x768@75hz with either vesa or sis 671 driver but its mad slow (ie apps take up to a sec to draw a window, most screen savers run at 10 fps max, full screen videos are unbearable). Also I'm unable to get dual display mode (tried xinerama & merged FB) which is my main complain really!

*xorg.conf:*


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "sis671"    
    VendorName      "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
           BoardName       "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
           BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
           Option          "EnableSiSCtrl" "yes"
           Option          "DRI" "off"
    #Option         "MergedFBAuto" "auto"
    #Option         "CRT2Position" "LeftOf"
       #Option         "MetaModes" "1024x768-1024x768 800x600-1024x768 640x480-1024x768 800x600+800x600 800x600"
    #Virtual     2048 768
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
    HorizSync     30-80
    VertRefresh     56-75
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth     24
        Modes    "1360x768" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

*xorg.0.log:*


```
(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd4000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [4] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [5] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
```

...


```
LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so
(II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.8.0
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
    SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
    SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
    SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
    [M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
    Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
(WW) SIS: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found
(--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [4] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [5] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
    [4] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[b]
    [5] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[b]
    [6] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[b]
    [7] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
    [8] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]
    [9] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[b]
    [10] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[b]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.6.0.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0x900
```

*

Additional info:* 

OS: Ubuntu 9.04

using the "sis" driver causes the os to pop a '(ee) no devices found' message during boot and will make it boot in basic graphics mode.


Any ideas?

----------


## bgerlich

DemianT - remove this line " Option          "DRI" "off"" from xorg.conf and you are good to go.

Or better yet - use stock xorg.conf, provided by ubuntu.

----------


## demianT

Thanks for the reply bgerlich




> Or better yet - use stock xorg.conf, provided by ubuntu.


I tried setting up dual screen before changing the xorg.conf, but only the VSA driver gets loaded so I get the same result as mentioned above.




> remove this line " Option          "DRI" "off"" from xorg.conf and you are good to go.


 I'll try that and get back to you.

----------


## demianT

> remove this line " Option          "DRI" "off"" from xorg.conf and you are good to go.


 No result. It doesn't seem to make any difference

----------


## bgerlich

> No result. It doesn't seem to make any difference


1. The removal of the line should speed things up. You can also add "Driver "sis671"" line to the stock xorg.conf to load the sis671 driver. Also please include your card's PCI ID so that I can include it in the next driver. You can find it using lspci and lcpci -n 

2. Xinerama should work with the driver, post your Xinerama xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log after starting Xinerama.

----------


## fliptow

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Thank you very mutch! working perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Dancing:

----------


## demianT

lspci:


```
00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
```

lspci -n


```
00:1f.0 0604: 1039:0004
```

----------


## demianT

This is my Xorg.conf for xinerama


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
###
#
####
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "sis671"    
    VendorName      "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
           BoardName       "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
           BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen        0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device 2"
    Driver         "sis"    
    VendorName      "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
           BoardName       "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
           BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen        1
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor 2"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    DefaultDepth    24
        SubSection     "Display"
            Depth    24
            Modes    "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen 2"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor 2"
    Device        "Configured Video Device 2"
    DefaultDepth    24
        SubSection     "Display"
            Depth    24
            Modes    "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier        "Default Layout"
        Screen            0   "Default Screen"
        Screen           1   "Default Screen 2" RightOf "Default Screen"
    Option         "Xinerama" "true"
EndSection
```

xorg.0.log is


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.0
Release Date: 2009-2-25
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux Terminal1 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686
Build Date: 09 April 2009  02:10:02AM
xorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (buildd@rothera.buildd) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.2.log", Time: Tue Jun 16 02:46:55 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen 2" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor 2"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device 2"
(**) Option "Xinerama" "true"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) Xinerama: enabled
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.
(II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on linux
(++) using VT number 10

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd4000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) System resource ranges:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so
(II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.8.0
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "sis"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis_drv.so
(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.5.99.902, module version = 0.10.1
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
    SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
    SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
    SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
    [M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
    Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
    SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
    SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
    SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
    [M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
    Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
(WW) SIS: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found
(--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [5] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
(II) resource ranges after probing:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
    [5] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [6] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
    [7] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [9] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
    [10] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.6.0.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0x9000
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(**) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
(II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
        http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
(==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
(II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org
(II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".
(--) SIS(0): 65536K shared video RAM (UMA)
(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 596.582 MHz
(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xD4000000 (size 64K)
(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 65536 KB
(II) SIS(0): Using 16384K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
(--) SIS(0): CRT1/VGA detected
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/plasma panel (1280x800, 11, non-exp., RGB24 [ec2205])
(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1193.16 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Bandwidth reserved for CRT2 is 85 Mhz
(--) SIS(0): Bandwidth available for CRT1 is 1108.16 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT2)
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x6a0d7038 (LCD)
(--) SIS(0): CRT1 DDC probing failed
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) SIS(0): initializing int10
(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65536 kB
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.14A
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
(II) SIS(0): Using real widescreen modes for CRT1 VGA devices
(II) SIS(0):     [Use option "ForceCRT1VGAAspect" to overrule]
(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (no mode of this name)
(II) SIS(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz
(II) SIS(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   39.97  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.2.1
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) SIS(0): 2D acceleration enabled, modename xaa
(II) UnloadModule: "sis"
(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis_drv.so
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [0] -1    0    0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]
    [1] -1    0    0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
    [2] -1    0    0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
    [3] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
    [4] 0    0    0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
    [5] 0    0    0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [6] 0    0    0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
    [7] -1    0    0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
    [8] -1    0    0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]
    [9] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
    [10] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) SIS(0): initializing int10
(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65536 kB
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.14A
(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x63
(WW) SIS(0): Direct rendering is not supported when Xinerama is enabled
(EE) SIS(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling the DRI.
(II) SIS(0): Framebuffer from (0,0) to (799,5240)
(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
    Screen to screen bit blits
    Solid filled rectangles
    8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
    8x8 color pattern filled rectangles
    Solid Lines
    Dashed Lines
    Setting up tile and stipple cache:
        31 128x128 slots
        22 256x256 slots
        6 512x512 slots
        32 8x8 color pattern slots
(--) SIS(0): CPU frequency 800.00Mhz
(II) SIS(0): Benchmarking system RAM to video RAM memory transfer methods:
(--) SIS(0):     Checked libc memcpy()...     10.9 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0):     Checked built-in-1 memcpy()...     10.9 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0):     Checked built-in-2 memcpy()...     9.0 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0):     Checked MMX memcpy()...     21.7 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0):     Checked MMX2 memcpy()...     21.7 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): Using MMX method for aligned data transfers to video RAM
(--) SIS(0): Using MMX method for unaligned data transfers to video RAM
(==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled
(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) SIS(0): DPMS enabled
(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports one video overlay
(II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330/340/350 series HW Xv by default on CRT1
(EE) SIS(0): [MC] AddMap (AGP) failed
(II) SIS(0): Default Xv adaptor is Video Overlay
(II) SIS(0): Direct rendering disabled
(II) SIS(0): Initialized SISCTRL extension version 0.1
(II) SIS(0): Registered screen 0 with SISCTRL extension version 0.1
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[config/dbus] couldn't take over org.x.config: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied (Connection ":1.17" is not allowed to own the service "org.x.config.display2" due to security policies in the configuration file)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 2.1.1
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "gb"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "altwin:alt_super_win,grp:alt_shift_toggle"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_options: "altwin:alt_super_win,grp:alt_shift_toggle"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Video Bus: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Video Bus: xkb_model: "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(**) Video Bus: xkb_layout: "gb"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "altwin:alt_super_win,grp:alt_shift_toggle"
(**) Video Bus: xkb_options: "altwin:alt_super_win,grp:alt_shift_toggle"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: Found keys
(II) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: xkb_rules: "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: xkb_model: "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: xkb_layout: "gb"
(**) Option "xkb_options" "altwin:alt_super_win,grp:alt_shift_toggle"
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: xkb_options: "altwin:alt_super_win,grp:alt_shift_toggle"
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.99.3
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.99.3
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad touchpad found
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) Video Bus: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) Cypress Cypress PS/2 Keyboard - PS/2 Mouse: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
(II) SIS(0): Restoring by setting old mode 0x64
(II) SIS(0): VBE failed to restore mode 0x64
(WW) SIS(0): xf86UnMapVidMem: cannot find region for [0xb7565000,0x10000]
(WW) SIS(0): xf86UnMapVidMem: cannot find region for [0xb3565000,0x4000000]
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```


On first attempt Ubuntu would crash on starting X with the following message


```
(WW) SIS:No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0)
(EE) SIS(0):*******************************************************************************
(EE) SIS(0):                                     ERROR:
(EE) SIS(0):  Could not map MMIO area
(EE) SIS(0):                                     END OF MESSAGE
(EE) SIS(0):*******************************************************************************
(EE) SIS(0):*******************************************************************************
(EE) SIS(0):                                     ERROR:
(EE) SIS(0):  SiSMapMem() failed
(EE) SIS(0):                                     END OF MESSAGE
(EE) SIS(0):*******************************************************************************
fatal server error:
AddScreen/Screeninit failed for driver 0
```

I managed to get back to load X by changing Driver "sis671" to Driver"sis", however this means the screens are mirroed at 800x600 and can't be changed.

----------


## demianT

Success! I managed to get MergedFB working!

xorg.conf


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "sis671"    
    VendorName      "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
           BoardName       "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
           BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
           Option          "EnableSiSCtrl" "yes"
    Option         "MergedFBAuto" "true"
    Option         "CRT2Position" "RightOf"
       Option         "MetaModes" "1024x768-1152x864 1024x768-1024x768 800x600-1024x768 640x480-1024x768 800x600+800x600 800x600"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
    HorizSync     30-80
    VertRefresh     56-75
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth     24
        Modes    "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

However the max resolution I get is 1024x768 on both screens. Speed still an issue

----------


## mikkie

> If you have the newest Ubuntu 9.04, which i strongly sudgest, download, and double click on this debian package (.deb)- http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=119. Afterwards restart you X.org (program that displays your desktop) by loggin out and logging in or restatting your computer.
> 
> 
> If you have the newest Ubuntu 8.10, download, and double click on this debian package (.deb)- http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=27. Afterwards restart you X.org.


----------------------------------------------------

Great job! Any chance of obtaining the driver for Debian Lenny?

----------


## boli88

Great, now I have 1280x800 resolution...fianly. But colour depth is only 16 bit. How can I get 24 or 32 bit?

----------


## Roehrich

> But colour depth is only 16 bit. How can I get 24 or 32 bit?



Reconfigure the x-server to 16 bit colour depth, this results in 24 bit colour depth (bug in SiS driver)

----------


## untitled.10

> For convenience I have prepared a debian package with sisimedia driver patched by fedora forum's user "bahamot" to work with xserver 1.5.x.
> 
> I have made a few very minor changes so that the driver would seem more seamless, namely - buggy 2D acceleration is now disabled by default. I have also included a pciid file, so that the card is detected automatically. *Just install the deb and restart your xserver.*
> 
> Remember to remove any driver names and such from xorg conf manualy or by typing
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg in terminal.
> ...






Hi' Im completely new to linux.. and i have a maximum resolution of 800x600 , im i've tried what u say and installed the launchpad.. but when i reconfigure it show this 

adrian@adrian-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
[sudo] password for adrian: 
debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
adrian@adrian-desktop:~$ 


pls help ..the only problem with my installation is only my resolution.. i have Sis mirage graphics but i think linux didnt detect it..

----------


## untitled.10

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).






when i try to install the package ti show like this 




/tmp/xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.
 pls help..im having problems with my resolution.. i have oinly 800x600

----------


## dc740

maybe it's not working cause you really don't have access to /tmp... who is the owner of that folder? are you running this as root? is root the owner of /tmp?have you tried to install it manually instead of using the .deb package? it's always better to compile from the source code and understand what you are doing on each step. "Step by step" tutorials are great when you are in a hurry, but not when you want to learn from the process

good luck

----------


## Pjotr123

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Thanks a lot! This works fine!   :Smile: 

For the benefit of others: here is the original post with the downloadable driver:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=119

----------


## boli88

There is some linux driver available to download from sis.com. Please someone make them work with sis671.

----------


## Daniel Uranga

I cant still fix my video display in Ubuntu 9.04. I posted here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...is/+bug/301958 but nobody seems interested. Any idea?

----------


## bloodvayne

I've been a long time follower of these threads (pertaining the dreaded SiS Mirage 3) and it boggles the mind how the people at SiS can't release a simple Linux driver, which they've already developed...

Anyways, my thanks go to bgerlich for making the 2D driver installer, it's probably the best thing we've got at the moment.

SiS has released the SiS 650 and SiS 630 drivers! (HERE) I wonder if some of these could be modified for the SiS 671/672 ? They are of the same family, no?

----------


## c-m

I've just installed the Jaunty driver on  a fujitsu v5535 and the screen is now the correct resolution but the desktop is extremely unresponsive. I ran glxgears and only got an FPS of 16 sometimes up to 20.

Compare that with my netbook where glxgears records FPS of 600+

How do i fix this?

----------


## gatsby1000

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).



Works fine for me! 
Important thing is to reset the xorg.conf if it has been changed previously (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg). 

I have been working on this for a day!!! If i found that thread earlier I could have done it within 5 minutes. 
Thaks bgerlich.

----------


## shicy

> Works fine for me! 
> Important thing is to reset the xorg.conf if it has been changed previously (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg). 
> 
> I have been working on this for a day!!! If i found that thread earlier I could have done it within 5 minutes. 
> Thaks bgerlich.


have you tried this:

open terminal then type 
gconf-editor

then _Applications > Metacity > General_ and choose compositing_manager

it could help if you didn't do it  :Wink: 
thanks bgerlich  :Wink:

----------


## linux-tux

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Thanks Sir! The first and best solution for the new Ubuntu!
I will also link this on my website!!!!


Thanks again!
Marko

----------


## AlphaX2

Is there some new development with the 3D Driver for the SIS 672 Chip?!

I like my notebook but it looks like i need 3D power for e.g. "Gnome Shell".

Is there no way to to modify the 3D drivers for Ubuntu 7.04???

Whats the problem?

Greetz, AlphaX2

----------


## keviin76

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


Finally!!!

I spent ages looking for a driver that works with Ubuntu Jaunty, you are my hero  :Very Happy: 

Thanks, A LOT

----------


## ifindcomputersreallyhard

I've really been battling with my Fujitsu Esprimo V5535 and Mint (Gloria) - just couldn't get the screen resolution sorted out.

As a total computer incompetent, I was on the verge of installing something else in an effort to make it work, and eventually stumbled across this thread.

bgerlich - many, many thanks for that. I suddenly seem to have a useable computer again!

----------


## kastanedowski

> *This is for Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), AMD64 (64-bit):*
> 
> 1. Download files
> 2. Move them to _/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers_
> 3. Add the following to your device section in _/etc/X11/xorg.conf_:
> 
> 
> ```
> Driver "sis671"
> ...


I am using ubuntu 9.04 64bit in a Esprimo Mobile v5553 what supposely needs ( Sis 771/671) and I don't want to use it with Windows, so I downloaded Ubuntu from the official website but the screen is too awful (800X600).

Unfortunately I am new and I only know how to use (gksu nautilus, because is the graphics console) for moving files as a root, and I 1)download them 2) unpacked them and moved them to the "drivers" folders as written, 3.- I have changed xorg.conf and added the line "Driver "sis671" "
at the end I figure out that you can restart xorg by (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg)

But is not working, I have been trying for one month already everything I find in google but no success.

Can anyone be so nice and post a step by step ( for newis) solution...  This kind of difficult things make people come back to Windows, and I really I am convinced that should be a way, thanks!

----------


## Judemarg

Worked on my daughters Advent PcWorld laptop
Thank you

----------


## kastanedowski

> Worked on my daughters Advent PcWorld laptop
> Thank you



Can you write us step by step how you did it, for all of us?

----------


## dubadibadu

> Can you write us step by step how you did it, for all of us?


Assuming you copied the driver files to the correct location (see above), you now have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
In an unmodified xorg.conf there should be something like this:



```
Section Device
   Identifier "ConfiguredVideoDevice"
EndSection
```

To add the driver change it to look like this:


```
Section Device
   Identifier "ConfiguredVideoDevice"
   Driver "sis671"
EndSection
```

Save xorg.conf
Restart the xserver by logging off and then log in again.

Hope it helps.

BTW If you do 

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
```

 a new xorg.conf is created and your changes will be lost.

----------


## speedy_sz

*bgerlich* thank you very much for the driver but i have a problem with the display on my FS V5535 when it goes to sleep. The display is not suspended, but starts to blink. If somebody has the same problem and knew where is the problem, please help me?!

----------


## PimH

@bgerlich Thank ou very much for postig this solution, finally a usable screen
Pim

----------


## misovi

Hello,
I have Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5515 laptop with integrated sis 771/671 and Ubuntu 9.04 installed. I am a new user of Ubuntu. My problem is that I can't change the screen resolution, it only offers 800x600 and 640x480. Also, when I turn on the computer it warns me that my video card is not recognised. Please help.
Grateful in advance!

----------


## afeasfaerw23231233

Hi, did you follow Dennis' guide?
http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linu...page=Downloads
http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linu...p?page=Preface

Now the 64-bit version of the driver is available too.

----------


## rainerschreiber

Hi bgerlich,

First of all, thank you for your driver _xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb_, which you posted more than a year ago.

I have installed the package and added _Driver "sis671"_ to my _xorg.conf_.
Everything works fine, in _System > Preferences > Display_ I see that my resolution is at 1280x800, but I can't find a configuration which makes it possible to expand my desktop over my 2 displays  :Sad: 

My setup is:
- Asus X58C-AP007A Laptop with SIS 771/671 chipset in it
- Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop installed
- lspci | grep VGA > 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
- On external VGA output a Samsung SyncMaster 172v

What I have now is the laptop LCD and the external Samsung SyncMaster showing both the complete desktop (cloned), but I would like to have 1 expanded desktop over the 2 screens, for instance both at 1280x800, the maximum of my LCD.

Do you think that is possible? I have tried so much the last couple of days, and found a lot of blogs and bug reports, but I can't find how to configure it.

Thank you in advance for your reply.

Kind regards,

Rainer
rainerd0tmailboxatgmaild0tc0m

----------


## testar12

Hello! same problem with ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, max reso is 800x600 Neither google or ubuntu help doesn't provide any helpful results. Wasting all together already two days. Still in deep sh..t. Any help and link is very welcome.  Card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)  By the way, according to lot of recommendations "change the conf file xorg.conf, there aren't it at all!! 

Thank You in advance

Teet  :Confused:

----------


## kastanedowski

> Hello! same problem with ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, max reso is 800x600 Neither google or ubuntu help doesn't provide any helpful results. Wasting all together already two days. Still in deep sh..t. Any help and link is very welcome.  Card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)  By the way, according to lot of recommendations "change the conf file xorg.conf, there aren't it at all!! 
> 
> Thank You in advance
> 
> Teet




come on, only two days?  I have wasted weeks, and I even fought with my wife because my super linux was supposed to be better... 

There is no solution for SIS for 3D, googling you will confirm what I am saying so I you were planing to play games or even play online games with "waveshock" you have chosen the wrong operational system...

2 solutions... BUY a real video card or install windows

----------


## testar12

:Capital Razz:  My wife is using Ubuntu 9.10 too and we should find some other topics to fight, because we both think that ubuntu is on of the best OS. My problem is solved, if i can change the screen resolution to an acceptable  level. 800x600 is far to little. For plaing games i think there are some other possibilities and its more common to my kids. In older version of Ubuntu I managed to manually change xorg.conf now there is j not file (or at least i cant find it(or other  place to edit)).

Teet (still looking to find some solution)

----------


## testar12

Hey everybody, I managed to fix it. Ubuntu 9.10 fresh updated, Kernel 2.6.31-14, gnome 2.28.0  
This driverd helped me  http://ubuntuway.wordpress.com/2009/07/13/drivers-de-sis-771671-para-jaunty/. NB! there wasnt need to make new xorg.conf fail. 1280x 800(16:10) 60Hz Works nice

Teet

----------


## kastanedowski

It is working the 3D? can you run Compiz? Games?










> Hey everybody, I managed to fix it. Ubuntu 9.10 fresh updated, Kernel 2.6.31-14, gnome 2.28.0  
> This driverd helped me  http://ubuntuway.wordpress.com/2009/07/13/drivers-de-sis-771671-para-jaunty/. NB! there wasnt need to make new xorg.conf fail. 1280x 800(16:10) 60Hz Works nice
> 
> Teet

----------


## ladril

I think it does not work for 3D Applications, compiz incuded. It's the same driver i'm using now.

Hi all!!!! My First Post  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## afeasfaerw23231233

> come on, only two days?  I have wasted weeks, and I even fought with my wife because my super linux was supposed to be better... 
> 
> There is no solution for SIS for 3D, googling you will confirm what I am saying so I you were planing to play games or even play online games with "waveshock" you have chosen the wrong operational system...
> 
> 2 solutions... BUY a real video card or install windows


The sad thing is that most, if not all, of the users bugged by this problem have this SiSM671(MX)/M672(MX) on our laptops, not desktop. As far as I know all laptops with this chipsets are of the lowest range (lowest cost?) of the product line and don't have an PCI-e slot. Take my laptop as an example it has no extra memory slot and the built-in wifi card was installed in a specially made "internel USB slot" (not PCI-e!)

So the solution should be either live with it or buy a new notebook. 
Windows: not a choice  :Wink: 

P.S. I also noticed that laptops SiSM672 chipset drained the battery two times faster than its Intel chipset counterparts (same manufacturer, same battery and same configuration except the chipset) in both Windows and Linux. SiS has already quit the chipset market and I am so disappointed that it didn't quit earlier so that I wouldn't fall into this trap!

----------


## afeasfaerw23231233

I've just googled around and found out there's a blogpost by Barros Lee two years ago about the release of SiS671/672 driver for Linux. 

http://barroslee.blogspot.com/2007/0...3d-driver.html

Have anyone received the driver after sending the request?

----------


## dc740

old news...

yeap, the source was NOT released, only binary drivers (i386)

you can get them here:
www.satux.org.br/
and here:
http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/


you have to use an old distro since the drivers are NOT compatible with the newer X server versions.

If you want to reverse engineer the code and write 3D support. you are welcome to do it. Just grab the 2D driver source code and add 3D support there.

Some of us have no idea how the 2D drivers are programmed. and basically, most of us don't have the required time to do it ourselves.

But good luck if you try.  :KDE Star:

----------


## afeasfaerw23231233

Thanks for the info.
Now I dislike this company SiS so much.

----------


## Ozsmoka

@testar12 

Thanks m8, you saved me S0 much time. 

800X600 sucks! I crashed and restored my desktop once already.

The link to those drivers gave me my 1200x800 desktop. I dont care about 3D and all the battery draining bling. Just a nice screen resolution is fine for me.

Since trying with Jaunty, I thought I'd never get Ubuntu on my laptop [fwiw a benq A53 Joybook],so I'm stoked.

My local pc club have the same boxes and I've been trying to promote Ubuntu for ages. These drivers will go a long way.

ch33rs all

oz

----------


## vlatkop

xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb

was working perfectly after dist-upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic. The only thing I needed to do is to add line:



```
	Driver		"sis671"
```

in section Device in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

About using 3D... never used, never intended to use...

----------


## mikkie

Re: SiS 771/671 Mirage 3 Video Drivers!?!? 
This is for Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), AMD64 (64-bit):

1. Download files
2. Move them to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
3. Add the following to your device section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
Code:
Driver "sis671"
4. Reboot your system (or restart gdm/Xorg
===============================================


Been extremely happy with this 64bit driver until the latest Xorg upgrade in Arch linux! X won't even start now with the xorg-server 1.7.  Would somebody more knowledgeable recompile the driver for the new version of Xorg and post it? Thanks in advance!

----------


## aalhamer

> Hey everybody, I managed to fix it. Ubuntu 9.10 fresh updated, Kernel 2.6.31-14, gnome 2.28.0  
> This driverd helped me  http://ubuntuway.wordpress.com/2009/07/13/drivers-de-sis-771671-para-jaunty/. NB! there wasnt need to make new xorg.conf fail. 1280x 800(16:10) 60Hz Works nice
> 
> Teet


I just tried this on a Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile with an SiS Driver running 9.10, it worked wonderfully, just install and restart. You can Either get it from the link above or here 

http://go2.wordpress.com/?id=725X134...0.9-1_i386.deb

Thank you Testar12 and whatever this Spanish website is.. I think its Ubuntu Way

----------


## thewolfman

Hi chaps,

at the moment I am using Jaunty and want to switch to Karmic so can anyone explain to me which of the below must be deleted because I am not sure if I am supposed to overwrite "Configured Video Device"" with "Driver sis671" or just "sis671".

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
EndSection

According to Ubuntu Way it should read:

Section "Device"
    Driver "sisimedia"
EndSection

Thanks for any advice.

thewolfman :Wink:

----------


## kaspin

I have an ASUS a6OOO laptop with SiS M661 graphics. Can anyone please explain why the graphics card seems to work perfectly with Ubuntu 8.04, but gives an unstable, flickering, psychedelic and unusable display with anything later. Once in a while 9.10 will boot into a normal display, so why not always? I only asked.......Kaspin

----------


## dc740

thewolfman:
Check it here:
http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linu...page=Downloads

if you are using sisimedia drivers then you should use:
Section "Device"
Driver "sisimedia"
EndSection

If you are using the Winischhofer drivers then you should use:
Section "Device"
    Driver "sis671"
EndSection


kaspin:
I have no idea. but it seems that you are configuring something wrong. check your xorg.conf files and try to configure only the basics. and leave anything else as default

----------


## thewolfman

> thewolfman:
> Check it here:
> http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linu...page=Downloads
> 
> if you are using sisimedia drivers then you should use:
> Section "Device"
> Driver "sisimedia"
> EndSection
> 
> ...


Hi dc740,

thanks for your reply, I downloaded the file from Ubuntuway which is an Argentinian site and everything is fine.
Thanks for your trouble.

Regards thewolfman :Very Happy:

----------


## dc740

hehehe what a coincidence. I'm from Argentina  :Smile: 

I'm glad I could help. 

cya!

----------


## wuncidunci

I got the same problem as mikkie a couple of days ago, I also use Archlinux. Earlier I used the sis671 driver, but when xorg-server updated to 1.7, it stopped working, yes I tried to disable DRI, and now only the vesa driver is working for me.

Have any users using other distributions that have upgraded to 1.7 encountered similar problems?

----------


## dc740

I think sis671 drivers are compiled for 1.6...

Compile your own drivers. Maybe they need some changes. Make them, and if you success, please post the compiled drivers for 1.7 here. (with the modified source code of course)

----------


## mikkie

Compile your own drivers. ....
=================================================

No offence, mate, but with that kind of thinking Linux would be nowhere. I've tried compiling the 64 bit driver myself but had obviously no luck (or to be more precise, i just lack the sufficient knowledge).

----------


## dc740

Sorry. I didn't mean to sound rude.

But SiS puts me nervous.. the lack of support is annoying. By "compile your own drivers" I was trying to summarize: "There is no support. SiS sucks, don't ever EVER buy another SiS product in your life. Try to sell the notebook and buy a new one. And if you can't do that. then try to compile the drivers by your own to make them work, cause now one else is working on this drivers full time"


Good luck.

----------


## kkraju4u

i havent solved the graphics driver till now..........

its the onboard graphics card came with my lenovo desktop

model 53123-BQ
k 200 series

----------


## kaspin

Thanks DC740 for touching on my problem. I had in fact done a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10, without altering anything (absolute newbie). However, you were right in suspecting the xorg.cong file.  :Speak to the hand:  :Speak to the hand:  :Speak to the hand: I found on another forum how to change it so that it now works perfectly. As my driver is a sis M661 the solution will probably not interest the followers of this forum. Thanks again, Kaspin

----------


## AlphaX2

I think in 6 - 12 months, everyone, who want to use Gnome3 have to sell the notebook, cause it don't work!

Tried it with Ubuntu 9.10 - gnome-shell from synaptic - only black and extrem slow screen - totaly unusable.

Was someone asking SIS for a newer 3D driver, now they are out of chip production?!

AlphaX2

----------


## ajoliveira

Hello

In spite 9.04 driver was working on Karmik, I compiled what I assume is the Bartlomiej Erlich/Winischhofer driver on Karmic 64-bit, it is working as expected and I posted it here  :Wink:  .
Don't forget to add /etc/X11/xorg.conf in 9.10, since it isn't there by default.

Got the hint that I had a broken link in my page for the ready to download xorg.conf. It's corrected now, thanks Devin.

----------


## kkraju4u

me having the same lenovo system...

desktop
ideacentre k200 series...

5312-3BQ

the problem is when installing the driver in the sis website after restarting the monitor shows "input signal out of range"....
what i have 2 do......
please help me somebody..............

----------


## iisheppard

I've got an Advent 9315 laptop with sis drivers under Ubuntu Karmic. Never able to get resolution above 800x600. Last night plugged it into my TV RGB cable, powered up the laptop and the screen was 1024x768. It remained at that even after unplugging the TV. When I reboot, it reverts to 800x600.

So all I need to do is carry my LG 32HD5000 television around with me. Now, where do I get a bigger laptop case? or suitable wheelbarrow. :Razz: 

Ian

----------


## ajoliveira

I compiled what I assume is the Bartlomiej Erlich/Winischhofer driver on Karmic 32-bit and I posted it  here  .
Again, don't forget to add /etc/X11/xorg.conf in 9.10, since it isn't there by default. And, read readme.txt, please...

----------


## mikkie

Antonio,
Kudos for your efforts! But these drivers are still not compatible with xorg-server 1.7 
I certainly hope that the maintainer would take care of the problem soon.

----------


## ajoliveira

Well, I will try to arrange some time to install xorg 1.7 on karmic, if that is possible, and will try it, but not now, I am flooded of work... :Capital Razz:

----------


## intox85

I' ve found some info about having the upper resolution by typing commands in the terminal.
But it wasn't really helpfull for me because i have the 9.10 version of ubuntu.So when i finally type the (sudo nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf) command i face a message saying  GNU nano 2.0.9           File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf                   Modified.

and nothing else.
What shall i do???

----------


## Capitolman

I have just installed 9.10 on my fujitsu siemens esprimo v5535. Screen resolution was set at 800 x 600. after searching i found the following deb file. 

xorg-driver-sis media_0.9-1_i386.deb

just download install restart you then have the following choices.

1280 x 800 (16:10)
1024 x 768 (4:3)
800 x 600 (4:3)
640 x 480 4:3)

i hope this will be of help. by the way i am a newbie at ubuntu so have it installed inside vista.

----------


## ajoliveira

> So when i finally type the (sudo nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf) command i face a message saying  GNU nano 2.0.9           File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf                   Modified.
> 
> and nothing else.
> What shall i do???


nano may be a difficult editor for a beginner, you have to make your edits, exit with ctrl-x and confirm your edits with Y.

instead if you are running gnome or generally try:

sudo apt-get install gedit
sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf

you will get a windows-type editor. Same applies to kate (if you are running kde) and mousepad (xfce)

Merry Christmas
Antonio

P.S. I will address the xorg1.7 issue soon, i figured out how to do it without messing with my hard disk (repartition).

----------


## Capitolman

Just out of interest did my post ref deb files to download help anyone?.

----------


## dc740

I don't know what did you post. But driver updates, new files, new debs. new distro drivers etc are ALWAYS welcome.

So, the answer is yes. They help  :Smile: 

thanks

----------


## Capitolman

if you  scroll up from here you will find it.
it is a deb file all you need to do is download it, install then exit and restart.

----------


## aminmatrix

I HAVE FOUND THE SOLUTION FRIEND AND ITRY IT WITH MY CARD AND EVERY THING IS OK
http://www.breizh-ardente.fr/article/pilote-pour-carte-graphique-SIS-771/671

OR DIRECTLY HERE

http://nacho.larrateguy.com.ar/wp-co...0.9-1_i386.deb

----------


## lazlo1983

dunno if this could work ... a noob in linux being i mean and scared to do something that would harm my computer 
but i read you can use ndiswrapper to convert some drivers of windows ...

http://www.bauer-power.net/2007/09/u...-in-linux.html 
and i have the win drivers of the sis 3+ chipset 771/671

I honestly don't know what ndiswrapper is so ...
but maybe someone that knows something of linux can try this ...
or atleast tell me if i'm more stupid then i think i am ... and that's a hard thing to do lol
and for the license or so ... if this works ... you all bought a win pc with the drivers  and you don't screw onn the drivers itself so it would be fine 
cuasse you paid for it lol

----------


## dc740

sorry buddy... but ndiswrapper works for network drivers only  :Sad: 

BTW... is there anyone with programming skills and experience to start maintaining this driver? I want to create a good dev group to start taking care of the SiS drivers... I tried it myself (alone). but the lack of documentation is stopping me. And of course. It's a big task for someone that doesn't have experience in developing xorg drivers. nor video drivers at all! So any help is appreciated...

Thanks

----------


## Elzigzag

So, we're still stuck in Siberia. Resolution problem seems to be already solved, I guess now anyone can enjoy their 1280x800 screen, but (and there are always but and butts) we can't have 3D. How much I hate that horrendous day I decided to buy this SickS 771/671 built notebook, I wish I saved that money for better machine. 

$ lspci
......
......
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
......
......

Will 2010 illuminate someone to build this hideous driver?
Hope so.
Happy New Year co-sufferers in the way to salvation!

ATTENTION: Occasional deliriums are produced by lack of 3D on a SiS 771/671 laptop.

----------


## helix0r

Sis 671/771 Patched Driver for Xorg greater than 7.3

I am one of the unfortunate people that have a Sis 671 video card and use Linux. But recently, when I dist-upgraded my Sidux(Debian sid), it came with Xorg 7.5. Then the driver that I compiled for 7.3 broke.

After some days hacking with the source code of the modified Winischhofer's Driver(lately patched by Bartlomiej Gerlich) I finally get rid of the errors and made the source compile with Xorg 7.4(the 7.5 version was downgraded to 7.4, debian unstable things). And the driver worked wonderfully.

The Bartlomiej version is 0.9, so I decided to name it 0.9.1 because of this little patch by myself. I DO NOT tested this version on Xorg 7.5, only 7.4. Fell free to see the source and compile it at your system. My little retribution to the community.  :Wink: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/33576760...1.tar.bz2.html

Greetings!

----------


## Rhodderz

Hi i have the same boring graphics chip-set and wanted to use compiz on extra. I know this works as on a previous installation I had them on and it was beautiful with no lag and what not. but when i installed ubuntu 9.10 (i took it off a while ago as i was not using it but now cant get off it) on it took ages to install my wireless driver ~(didn want to work) and my grpahics chip. when i did get that all done i thought great effect. it searched for the driver and then said could not be enable. can some one help plz.
thanks in advance.
ps i have the driver above instaled (deb file)
and lshw
display UNCLAIMED
                description: VGA compatible controller
                product: 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
                vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
                physical id: 0
                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
                version: 10
                width: 32 bits
                clock: 66MHz
                capabilities: pm agp agp-3.0 cap_list
                configuration: latency=0
                resources: memory:c0000000-cfffffff(prefetchable) memory:b0000000-b001ffff ioport:9000(size=128)

----------


## Rhodderz

forogot to mention the actual chip is 771 (windows helped with that)

----------


## azedddine

> Sis 671/771 Patched Driver for Xorg greater than 7.3
> 
> I am one of the unfortunate people that have a Sis 671 video card and use Linux. But recently, when I dist-upgraded my Sidux(Debian sid), it came with Xorg 7.5. Then the driver that I compiled for 7.3 broke.
> 
> After some days hacking with the source code of the modified Winischhofer's Driver(lately patched by Bartlomiej Gerlich) I finally get rid of the errors and made the source compile with Xorg 7.4(the 7.5 version was downgraded to 7.4, debian unstable things). And the driver worked wonderfully.
> 
> The Bartlomiej version is 0.9, so I decided to name it 0.9.1 because of this little patch by myself. I DO NOT tested this version on Xorg 7.5, only 7.4. Fell free to see the source and compile it at your system. My little retribution to the community. 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/33576760...1.tar.bz2.html
> ...


hello thanx for your work,

i just want ask if this driver support the 3D effect? can you upload the file on another free server cause i don't have rapidshare account or can you send it to my email: azeddinekadi@hotmail.com

thank you

----------


## helix0r

> hello thanx for your work,
> 
> i just want ask if this driver support the 3D effect? can you upload the file on another free server cause i don't have rapidshare account or can you send it to my email: azeddinekadi@hotmail.com
> 
> thank you


No, this driver does not support 3D acceleration. It is the same driver that Bartlomiej Gerlich provided(with 2D, Xv and XAA acceleration) but only with corrections to compile/work with Xorg greater than 7.3.

----------


## azedddine

ok no problem helixor

----------


## ABLawrie

> I have just installed 9.10 on my fujitsu siemens esprimo v5535. Screen resolution was set at 800 x 600.


Hey ! Me too !




> after searching i found the following deb file. 
> 
> xorg-driver-sis media_0.9-1_i386.deb
> 
> just download install restart


Oh... that didn't work for me. I got this when I restarted:

(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match server's version (5)
(EE) Failed to load module "sis" (module requirement mismatch,0)
(EE) No drivers available

I have no idea what any of this means. Can anyone help?

----------


## Darkas

Could you please upload the Driver again, the maximum of 10 Downloads was already reached. You could also tell the guy who manages http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/ that there's a new driver. Thanks!

----------


## helix0r

> Could you please upload the Driver again, the maximum of 10 Downloads was already reached. You could also tell the guy who manages http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/ that there's a new driver. Thanks!


Done!

http://rapidshare.com/files/34036840...-0.9.1.tar.bz2

Now I created a account and it have no more the 10 Downloads limit.  :Wink: 
I've already sent the driver to him, but he didn't updated the wiki until now.

----------


## Darkas

I compiled your driver, but when I try to run it, I'm getting the error message: undefined Symbol: resVgaIoShared. I have no idea where this comes from, but I also had to comment two lines and a } out, to make it compiling. The others were some goto error_0 or something like this.

I'm currently running X 1.7.4 (Gentoo), maybe this helps you a bit. (Btw. I also had to remove the man pages from Makefile.am, because there was also some error, but I didn't do any further investigation)

----------


## mikkie

> I compiled your driver, but when I try to run it, I'm getting the error message: undefined Symbol: resVgaIoShared. I have no idea where this comes from, but I also had to comment two lines and a } out, to make it compiling. The others were some goto error_0 or something like this.
> 
> I'm currently running X 1.7.4 (Gentoo), maybe this helps you a bit. (Btw. I also had to remove the man pages from Makefile.am, because there was also some error, but I didn't do any further investigation)


===============================================

Well, reporting frustration here as well (archlinux, xorg-server 1.7.3). Darkas, unfortunately, your only current solution is downgrading to some of the older 1.6.x versions and using Bartlomiej's driver.

helix0r, don't take me wrong, but Bartlomiej's driver is perfectly ok for xorg-server 1.6.x anyway (Sidux is still by 1.6.5).

My guess, after my own length of useless efforts, is that this source needs some serious tweaking. What a mess Xorg is, anyway....

----------


## Darkas

That's a real annoyance. I also tried to patch the driver, but unfortunately, I do have no experience with X programming (C(++) is my real native language  :Capital Razz: ). helix0r, if you could help me a bit, I'd be able to fix the driver (I won't have the time to really improve it).

The problem with Gentoo is that downgrading is a very complex thing, so I'm forced to 1.7. But luckily, KDE SC 4.4 is really fast compared to 4.3, so I can even have desktop effects enabled and it's still fast.

----------


## mikkie

The problem with Gentoo is that downgrading is a very complex thing, so I'm forced to 1.7
===============================================

Forced? Well, with Gentoo you could always start compiling all over again from scratch and feed the dependencies. Wait "a bit" and voila, lol!

----------


## Darkas

Yeah, that's right  :Very Happy:  Actually, I've got an incredibly fast and works-like-I-like-it system, except the problem with X, so there's no real reason for downgrading (it actually runs pretty fast (even with desktop effects), but it uses 20% (10% total) CPU all the time).

----------


## bellbottom

Someone knows what driver is useful on xorg 7.5  in 64 bit system?
Can somebody give instructions to compile?

Thanks.

----------


## flierman

I have sis 771/671 and running Mint 8

I downloaded this driver:

xorg-driver-sisimedia_0.9-1_i386.deb

from

http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linu...page=Downloads

And then rebooted, worked like a charm...1280x800 works perfect..

----------


## mikkie

> Someone knows what driver is useful on xorg 7.5  in 64 bit system?
> Can somebody give instructions to compile?
> 
> Thanks.


===============================================

I assume your Xorg package , xorg-server, is 1.7.x then? In that case, the only present solution seems to be downgrading. There is already compiled 64bit driver at http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linu...page=Downloads which is linked against the older 1.6.x versions of the xorg-server package.

----------


## bellbottom

> ===============================================
> 
> I assume your Xorg package , xorg-server, is 1.7.x then? In that case, the only present solution seems to be downgrading. There is already compiled 64bit driver at http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linu...page=Downloads which is linked against the older 1.6.x versions of the xorg-server package.


Thanks mikkie, I'm on debian testing, after last upgrade, xorg packages are:
-xorg 1.7.5 +2
-xserver-xorg 1,7.5 +2
-xserver-xorg-core 2:1.7.4-2

I think will be similar packages than new ubuntu release 10.4 and i never can compile drivers with the last xorg versions... I never found a guide for the correct compilation.
Thanks.

I was using sismedia drivers from Mandriva. Now i need wait for the mandriva 2010.1 develop. By the moment, Mandriva 2010.1 uses 
-x11-server-xorg-1.7.4-1mdv2010.1.x86_64.rpm
and the sisimedia driver is the same than mandriva 2010.0 .. by the moment:
-x11-driver-video-sisimedia-0.9.1-1.20090622.2mdv2010.0.x86_64.rpm

here fot test:
ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_.../main/release/

i don't know why Mandriva is the only distro who offer support for our graphic chips. Ubuntu or debian, etc, never give us any answer or alternative...

Cheers.

----------


## mikkie

> Thanks mikkie, I'm on debian testing, after last upgrade, xorg packages are:
> -xorg 1.7.5 +2
> -xserver-xorg 1,7.5 +2
> -xserver-xorg-core 2:1.7.4-2
> 
> I think will be similar packages than new ubuntu release 10.4 and i never can compile drivers with the last xorg versions... I never found a guide for the correct compilation.
> Thanks.
> 
> I was using sismedia drivers from Mandriva. Now i need wait for the mandriva 2010.1 develop. By the moment, Mandriva 2010.1 uses 
> ...


==============================================

Yeah, hopefully the devs at Mandriva do bother to patch the driver with their new release.

----------


## Zarok

Hey guys

I just got a new laptop today (Asus K50C) for my girlfriend and ran into this nasty SiS issue trying to install Ubuntu.

I've tried using the .deb drivers from before, both the ones from ajoliveiras page and from the SiS on linux page, and neither work. I'm assuming my problem lies in the fact that people who report it working have a monitor that defaults to 1280x800-resolution, mine does 1366x768. I only end up with a couple blinking colored lines when I try to reboot with a xorg.conf that has either sis671 or sisimedia on Device-Driver. 

Anyone have a clue where I should be looking towards? I'm assuming idd have to poke around with xorg.conf more to setup suitable resolutions and refresh rates for the panel(if that is the problem), but I'm sadly not good enough with this stuff to be able to do it without help.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated!

Edit: I found someone on launchpad complaining about the same exact problem [url=https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/301958/comments/61]here[url]. Seems like I was right with the xorg.conf&resolution issue, since I have the same errors in my logs.  :Sad:

----------


## mikkie

> Hey guys
> 
> I just got a new laptop today (Asus K50C) for my girlfriend and ran into this nasty SiS issue trying to install Ubuntu.
> 
> I've tried using the .deb drivers from before, both the ones from ajoliveiras page and from the SiS on linux page, and neither work. I'm assuming my problem lies in the fact that people who report it working have a monitor that defaults to 1280x800-resolution, mine does 1366x768. I only end up with a couple blinking colored lines when I try to reboot with a xorg.conf that has either sis671 or sisimedia on Device-Driver. 
> 
> Anyone have a clue where I should be looking towards? I'm assuming idd have to poke around with xorg.conf more to setup suitable resolutions and refresh rates for the panel(if that is the problem), but I'm sadly not good enough with this stuff to be able to do it without help.
> 
> Any ideas are greatly appreciated!
> ...


===============================================

Have you tried finding out your HorizSync and VertRefresh values with the command "hwinfo --monitor" and then adding them to the Monitor section in xorg.conf?

----------


## Roehrich

not sure if the sis driver can handle that resolution at all, but did you try to add a custom modeline to you xorg.conf?


```
# 1368x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 85.86 MHz
Modeline "1368x768_60.00" 85.86 1368 1440 1584 1800 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync
```

see also http://www.arachnoid.com/modelines/index.html

if you know some german, that may be interesting: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines

----------


## Zarok

> ===============================================
> 
> Have you tried finding out your HorizSync and VertRefresh values with the command "hwinfo --monitor" and then adding them to the Monitor section in xorg.conf?


Nope, since I said I'm a bit dumb with these. I just tried a bunch of modelines etc I found on google, which didn't help atleast straight out of the bat.

hwinfo--monitor gives me:


```
  [Created at monitor.95]
  Unique ID: jyhG.q6sRrnTlif1
  Hardware Class: monitor
  Model: "LG Display LCD Monitor"
  Vendor: LGD "LG Display"
  Device: eisa 0x01e8 
  Resolution: 1366x768@60Hz
  Size: 344x194 mm
  Detailed Timings #0:
     Resolution: 1366x768
     Horizontal: 1366 1414 1446 1526 (+48 +80 +160) -hsync
       Vertical:  768  771  776  790 (+3 +8 +22) -vsync
    Frequencies: 72.30 MHz, 47.38 kHz, 59.97 Hz
  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown
```

I imagine that the Frequencies part has what I should input on the monitor-section and the horizontal/vertical lines are what I should build the modeline on, but how? Goes past my understanding on how to rig a fitting xorg.conf from those.

----------


## mikkie

> Nope, since I said I'm a bit dumb with these. I just tried a bunch of modelines etc I found on google, which didn't help atleast straight out of the bat.
> 
> hwinfo--monitor gives me:
> 
> 
> ```
>   [Created at monitor.95]
>   Unique ID: jyhG.q6sRrnTlif1
>   Hardware Class: monitor
> ...


=============================================

Well, your output of "hwinfo --monitor" used in the calculator link provided by Roehrich indicates that you should be using this modeline in the Monitor section of xorg.conf:
# 1368x768 @ 59.97 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.68 kHz; pclk: 85.82 MHz
Modeline "1368x768_59.97" 85.82 1368 1440 1584 1800 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync

----------


## Zarok

> =============================================
> 
> Well, your output of "hwinfo --monitor" used in the calculator link provided by Roehrich indicates that you should be using this modeline in the Monitor section of xorg.conf:
> # 1368x768 @ 59.97 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.68 kHz; pclk: 85.82 MHz
> Modeline "1368x768_59.97" 85.82 1368 1440 1584 1800 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync


Tried that, no cigar. Still black screen with occasional lines of color blinking here and there. What about the HorizSync / VertRefresh on the monitor section?

----------


## mikkie

> Tried that, no cigar. Still black screen with occasional lines of color blinking here and there. What about the HorizSync / VertRefresh on the monitor section?


===============================================

Any idea what the exact model of your monitor is (as hwinfo doesnt seem to provide the values' ranges in your case)?

----------


## Zarok

> ===============================================
> 
> Any idea what the exact model of your monitor is (as hwinfo doesnt seem to provide the values' ranges in your case)?


Sadly, no. All I can find anywhere is Asus K50C, 15,6", 1366x768 WXGA display, no more specific information.

----------


## mikkie

At least it became clear that the monitor is LG. Maybe the driver doesnt support this resolution, who knows, lol. Have you tried these values in the Monitor section, they are from www.mythtv.org:


32LG3000 

(Probably the same for 32LG2000 and maybe all xxLG3000 and xxLG2000) 

The native resolutions of the 32LG3000 is 1366x768. 

# monitor-edid
#Name: LG TV
#EISA ID: GSM75ef
#Screen size: 70.0 cm x 39.0 cm (31.55 inches, aspect ratio 16/9 = 1.78)
DisplaySize     700 390
#Gamma: 2.2
#Analog signal
#Max video bandwidth: 150 MHz
HorizSync 28-67
VertRefresh 50-75
# Monitor preferred modeline (59.8 Hz vsync, 47.7 kHz hsync, ratio 16/9) (bad ratio)
ModeLine "1360x768" 84.75 1360 1432 1568 1776 768 771 776 798 +hsync -vsync

----------


## Zarok

Sadly the same still happens with that HorizSync,VertRefresh and that modeline, still a black screen that occasionally blinks a bit brighter with a colored line on it. Ugh... ofcourse I could live with a smaller or other resolution too, as long as it doesn't skew the picture too horribly and works, but I dunno how to force any other res on it. :/

----------


## Roehrich

I am running Mandriva on a Notebook with this SiS chipset @ 1280*800 native LCD resolution, so I can't do any testing with your resolution, but I had a look at my Xorg.0.log and found something that may be interesting:


> (II) SIS(0): *"Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
> (II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.*
> ...
> ...
> ...
> (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1366x768" (unknown reason)


Other users also experience your problem: http://old.nabble.com/New-ASUS-noteb...d25528201.html

----------


## mikkie

ofcourse I could live with a smaller or other resolution too, as long as it doesn't skew the picture too horribly and works, but I dunno how to force any other res on it.
===========================================

Your last resort is as always VESA, lol.

----------


## helix0r

> I compiled your driver, but when I try to run it, I'm getting the error message: undefined Symbol: resVgaIoShared. I have no idea where this comes from, but I also had to comment two lines and a } out, to make it compiling. The others were some goto error_0 or something like this.


I was getting this error. All other Xorg drivers was getting this error too at the new Xorg version, and I patched the sis driver based on their patch.

What i do is removing some references to a deprecated header (xf86Resources.h) in the source. One of them is at line 199, the declaration: static PciChipsets SISPciChipsets[];

I've removed the RES_SHARED_VGA constants and everything worked fine.

I get these "error_0" errors too, and it was a little block ending(aka "end bracket").  :Razz: 

After compiling the driver again, it not breaks with the VgaIoShared error. Seems like the newer versions of Xorg are getting a lot of improvements and deprecations, thus this may be broken the drivers.




> I'm currently running X 1.7.4 (Gentoo), maybe this helps you a bit. (Btw. I also had to remove the man pages from Makefile.am, because there was also some error, but I didn't do any further investigation)


I get errors of this kind too, removing the lines is one solution.

----------


## Darkas

helix0r, what exactly did you do to make it work? I commented the header out, but the other thing with SISPciChipsets[] didn't work (produced a compilation error).

----------


## helix0r

This is the version that I fixed to compile. It's compiling fine here, but may have errors in other distributions/versions of Xorg.

http://rapidshare.com/files/34410263...1-fixed.tar.gz

Take a look at the sis_driver.c/h. There are the main changes.  :Wink:

----------


## MichealH

> This is the version that I fixed to compile. It's compiling fine here, but may have errors in other distributions/versions of Xorg.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/34410263...1-fixed.tar.gz
> 
> Take a look at the sis_driver.c/h. There are the main changes.


What version are you using?

You see this is why we should hate SiS

----------


## woelfchen

Thanks a lot helix0r and all the others helping to find the solution - it is now working on my Fujitsu Siemens V5535 on Archlinux with Xorg 1.7! I also just had to comment out the man pages for successful compiling - they didn't help anyway  :Smile: .

----------


## eordano

Thanks helix0r!!!

I downloaded and compiled it for the same distro as you have, Sidux, and got it working on xserver-xorg/sid 1:7.5+3

SiS M671/M672 driver for xorg xserver 7.5 on Debian / Sidux

----------


## bellbottom

Some success in x86_64 ?

i can't compile in fedora core 12.

with this error in make:




> libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "sis671_drv.la" && ln -s "../sis671_drv.la" "sis671_drv.la" )
> make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/santi/xorg-driver-sis671-0.9.1/src'
> Making all in man
> make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/home/santi/xorg-driver-sis671-0.9.1/man'
> make[2]: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `sis671.@DRIVER_MAN_SUFFIX@', necesario para `all-am'.  Alto.
> make[2]: se sale del directorio `/home/santi/xorg-driver-sis671-0.9.1/man'
> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
> make[1]: se sale del directorio `/home/santi/xorg-driver-sis671-0.9.1'
> make: *** [all] Error 2


And i don't know how resolv the problen with "man"...
Thanks.

----------


## mikkie

Great job, helix0r! Problem finally solved! Reporting from Debian Sid 32bit.

----------


## kvstb

> This is the version that I fixed to compile. It's compiling fine here, but may have errors in other distributions/versions of Xorg.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/34410263...1-fixed.tar.gz
> 
> Take a look at the sis_driver.c/h. There are the main changes.


i downloaded this. but i dont know what will i do. 
how can i install this?
i am using karmic 32 bit.
please help.

----------


## bejostobbo

I found sis671 driver for Ubuntu 9.10
Hope can help.
Download link :
http://sharecash.org/download.php?file=366437
or
http://uploading.com/files/1cc9be67/....9-1_i386.deb/

----------


## Elzigzag

> I found sis671 driver for Ubuntu 9.10
> Hope can help.
> Download link :
> http://sharecash.org/download.php?file=366437
> or
> http://uploading.com/files/1cc9be67/....9-1_i386.deb/


So, you found it, but have you tried it? Does it support 3D?

----------


## Taiyou

I got the resolution fixed now, thanks to this thread  :Smile: 
But is there any news on 3d support, cuz compiz sure has some nice stuff..

----------


## bellbottom

Driver Sis671 compiled for xorg-server 1.7.4  In x86_64 (AMD64) systems.
I think it works in Debian testing (feb 2010), Fedora Core 12, Arch Linux, Gentoo, etc.. with this version of xorg-server.

Thanks to this article in Arch Linux /AUR:

http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=34256

But it persist the common error displaying gradient colours.
All the gradient colours are displaying like a collection of parallel lines.

Here is the link to download the driver:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=483BKGIS

Grets.

----------


## arrjj

Mandriva 2010 Driver
Work fine in ubuntu 9.10 with asus x58c


```
X -version

X.Org X Server 1.6.4
Release Date: 2009-9-27
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux arrjj-laptop 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:26:53 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic root=UUID=80737e92-c283-41bf-b0e1-1267a4493c49 ro quiet splash
Build Date: 14 November 2009  05:48:26PM
xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4.1 (buildd@) 
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
```



```
glxinfo | grep rendering
direct rendering: Yes
```



```
glxgears
603 frames in 5.0 seconds
647 frames in 5.0 seconds
700 frames in 5.0 seconds
690 frames in 5.0 seconds
699 frames in 5.0 seconds
683 frames in 5.0 seconds
```



```
lspci -vv
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1812
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
    BIST result: 00
    Region 0: Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
    Region 1: Memory at fd6e0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
    Region 2: I/O ports at cc00 [size=128]
    Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)
        Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Capabilities: [50] AGP version 3.0
        Status: RQ=256 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW- AGP3+ Rate=x4,x8
        Command: RQ=32 ArqSz=2 Cal=0 SBA+ AGP+ GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=x4
```

Attached: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sisimedia_drv.so

----------


## amrahmed

I was had the same problem .. but the problem is gone ...Great Work arrjj , Thanks ..

----------


## Rhodderz

Hello
i am using sis 771 and used the driver (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/204636....10-1_i386.deb) which was posted here a while back and i get 900-915
unfortunately i have no 3d fully(compiz)
which i don't understand as i had it ages ago on this laptop. (it was on full as well (window effects))

----------


## arrjj

No dri for  sis671/771 only sw rendering 3d =>no compiz, no games(in tremulous 1-2fps), etc....

----------


## purct

I had to modify src code to get SiS671 driver to work with my new ASUS X5DC Laptop (running ubuntu 9.10 64-Bit) - It was unable to get EDID information and detected LCD Panel as 0x0  :Confused: 

Screen now running at 1360x768  :Very Happy:   not quite at the max 1366x768 but I guess you can't have everything!

----------


## protector2020

> Hi
> 
> Took me long enough but I finally got around to it.
> 
> Below is a beta version of sis 771/671 driver package for Ubuntu Jaunty. Now with working 2D Acceleration (XAA).
> 
> As before - simply install the deb package and make sure that your xorg.conf is the one provided by the system (no modifications required).


dude, i'm too lazy to read 220+ replies to this post so i'll ask u, will it work on ubuntu 9.10 karmic? even in beta stage.
it seems to be a great contribution from u.

----------


## Elzigzag

> dude, i'm too lazy to read 220+ replies to this post so i'll ask u, will it work on ubuntu 9.10 karmic? even in beta stage.
> it seems to be a great contribution from u.


Come on dude. Don't be that lazy. There are many drivers posted on this thread that are actually working on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala final edition (you needn't a beta).
If you're too lazy, try (only for this time) reading backwards instead of beginning from the top. 

You're gonna find working drivers for SiS 771/671 ready to use but with no 3D acceleration yet (that means no compiz, no eye candy). Among the options there even ones that need only .deb installation and nothing more (no xorg.conf editing, just click, install, restart and voilà). I suggest you to try them in first place (I assume you're only beginning to use Ubuntu, so editing might put it too difficult for you right now).

Good luck... and if you still feel lazy, insist someone (including myself) may subsidize your laziness and guide you straight to the driver. But if you find it yourself you're gonna feel a lot better, man!

----------


## protector2020

> Come on dude. Don't be that lazy. There are many drivers posted on this thread that are actually working on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala final edition (you needn't a beta).
> If you're too lazy, try (only for this time) reading backwards instead of beginning from the top.


thanks so much, that's exactly the answer that i was looking for. i meant by 'lazy': actually having to read EVERY SINGLE post (more than 220 posts), if that's what was needed, but unfortunately that's what i would've done if you wouldn't had given me this answer.
thanks for the advise about the reading order, and saving me at least 100 posts.
nothing that i can presume, but i actually am not lazy at all (only if the very hard work can be avoided, or if the benefits are not for my own, as in this case), that's what've kept me learning from gnu/linux world's gurus like you.
thanks again pal

----------


## wuncidunci

If you are to lazy to read there is a compilation of some of the drivers and solutions here: http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linu...page=Downloads

I think it covers the driver needed for the latest ubuntu version, however it hasn't been updated since september.

----------


## ace_fallen

> Mandriva 2010 Driver
> Work fine in ubuntu 9.10 with asus x58c
> 
> 
> ```
> X -version
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.6.4
> Release Date: 2009-9-27
> ...



but how do i use the file?

----------


## arrjj

Put attached files on the specified path's and restart X

----------


## ace_fallen

> Put attached files on the specified path's and restart X


me = stupid! =)
thanx!

----------


## little_fire

I need SiS 671/771 VGA driver for Xorg 1.7.x. Please share me if you got it. Special thanks.

----------


## st0nes

I have tried to follow the mostly incoherent instructions on other threads marked [SOLVED] to no avail.  Could someone who has managed to solve the resolution issues for this chipset please put together a HOW TO with detailed step-by-step instructions on how to solve the problem.

----------


## purct

like everyone here, I am looking for a 3D driver for Mirage 3+ (sis672),  I'm currently using the sis671 2d driver.....but have found a 32-bit sis315_dri.so file  :Very Happy: (I beleive should fill in the missing component for 3D graphics..right??)

*The problem is that I don't run 32-bit OS at the moment and I don't really want to go through the hassle of re-installing 32 bit version - only to find out that the file doesn't work....Is there anyone here running Ubuntu 9.10 (32-bit) with the sis671 2d driver with KDE and got with the following error in there Xorg.0.log file:*

(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/sis315_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/sis315_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)


If so, and they would like to help me out by trying out a "sis315_dri.so" file  that I can send you?   

please pm me if you want to try it out!


Thanks

----------


## Daniel Uranga

Every time I compile a sisimedia driver, i get my screen like that: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27107413/DSC00298.JPG
The only driver that worked for me are Mandriva binaries in Ubuntu... How could i fix that problem? I want to try Fedora 12, but cant because of this problem.

----------


## little_fire

> Every time I compile a sisimedia driver, i get my screen like that: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27107413/DSC00298.JPG
> The only driver that worked for me are Mandriva binaries in Ubuntu... How could i fix that problem? I want to try Fedora 12, but cant because of this problem.


Fedora 12 use Xorg 1.7.1. But sisimedia you have seem build on Xorg 1.6.x. Anyone build sisimedia on Xorg 1.7.x and share binary for us, please!!!

----------


## Daniel Uranga

@little_fire: Take a look to post 			#*329*.

----------


## purct

> Every time I compile a sisimedia driver, i get my screen like that: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27107413/DSC00298.JPG
> The only driver that worked for me are Mandriva binaries in Ubuntu... How could i fix that problem? I want to try Fedora 12, but cant because of this problem.


Have you tried to switch out of the X screen then back.  Alt+F1, Alt+F7?

----------


## Daniel Uranga

> Have you tried to switch out of the X screen then back. Alt+F1, Alt+F7?


Yes, I have tried. When i go to a terminal (Ctrl+alt+F1), screen looks OK. But when i go back to X the screen is divided again.

----------


## iisheppard

Hi All,

I also downloaded xorg-driver-sisimedia_0.9-1_i386.deb to my Advent 9315, installed it and I can now choose 1280 x 800, 1024 x 768, 800 x 600 and 640 x 480. No prizes for guessing which I don't use!

Fantastic. Massive thanks to everyone who has chipped in (that's a sort of English pun) with help and those who have written/searched for/posted info on the drivers.

Now to sort out the sound problem on this laptop!

Ian

----------


## jb_barroso

SiS M671/M672 driver for xorg xserver 7.5 on Debian / Sidux (Working on Ubuntu 10.04):

http://estebanordano.com.ar/sis-m671...-debian-sidux/

----------


## Elzigzag

Following comments:
- No, it doesn't provide 3D acceleration support (Says Esteban Ordano)
- Yes, it handles a dual monitor setup (Says Esteban, provides a How-to post in Spanish)

More info? take a visit to his site.
http://estebanordano.com.ar/sis-m671...-debian-sidux/

----------


## MichealH

Can you make that 10.04 driver work with plymouth?

----------


## wwlysses

> Mandriva 2010 Driver
> Work fine in ubuntu 9.10 with asus x58c
> 
> 
> ```
> X -version
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.6.4
> Release Date: 2009-9-27
> ...


not's xorg.conf  attached... can you post it?...

----------


## mhgsys

*THIS WORKS on ubuntu 10.04
*
I've just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my belinea c1541 laptop, which also has a sis 771/671
@MichealH ..read below.. plymouth solution is on the bottom of this text.

Anway; I've used the drivers from http://estebanordano.com.ar/sis-m671...-debian-sidux/

take the install files, unzip them
once unzipped copy or move them (I just copied them) *in terminal go to the path you've unzipped them in f.e; cd /home/user/Downloads



```
sudo cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
```

Then I generated a xorg.conf.
I opened up a terminal and typed;


```
sudo service gdm stop
```

*Then switching to tty*1 which had only scrambled text.
Anyway; logged in blindly
became root with


```
sudo bash
```

then generated a xorg.conf file with


```
Xorg -configure
```

started gdm again with


```
service gdm start
```

Opened up a terminal again;
moved the autogenerated xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf


```
sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

and restarted gdm again;


```
sudo service gdm restart
```

I now have a very nice workable screen. )(1280x800)

Then I noticed the plymouth problem and the fact all tty's were still scrambled. 
However; the solution is easy; 
open a terminal;
become root


```
sudo bash
```

type;

```
echo blacklist vga16fb > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf
```

type;


```
update-initramfs -u
```



```
reboot
```

Everything is working like a charm.

----------


## Pjotr123

In the past, I've used this driver with success in Ubuntu 9.04: http://sites.google.com/site/compute...edirects=0&d=1

Simply double-click the deb file and then reboot.

I don't know whether it works in 9.10 or 10.04; I don't have that computer with the SiS video card around anymore.

----------


## MichealH

Yipeeee! It now works for me Oh yes (see 1st attachment)

*One issue though,b The ubuntu 10.04 Text doesn't come up can you tell me what going wrong? (see attachment no #2)

EDIT the line is also What happens every time i boot that be via gdm, kdm and Also It comes up on Windows boot.

----------


## oalonso

Success on a Dell Optiplex 160 (w/SIS Mirage 3) 
running uBuntu 10.04 Beta 2 in 32bit. 

Thank you to the group for all the effort.

Anyone try this method in 64bit mode?

Oscar.

----------


## master2

mhgsys or any other. *PLEASE UPLOAD WORKING XORG.CONF FOR 10.04!* i have try it many times, the tutorial from mhgsys but its not working. only flickering!

reinstalled ubuntu 4 times!  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:

----------


## mhgsys

> mhgsys or any other. *PLEASE UPLOAD WORKING XORG.CONF FOR 10.04!* i have try it many times, the tutorial from mhgsys but its not working. only flickering!
> 
> reinstalled ubuntu 4 times!


Reinstalling should be you're last remedy; there are other ways to undo what "we've" done here.
My guess is that you overlooked the fact you had to *log in* blindly *on tty* before entering the sudo bash command.

Anyway;Here is my xorg.conf 



```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
	FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
	FontPath     "built-ins"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dri"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "FastVram"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HostBus"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BenchmarkMemcpy"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseSSE"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MaxXFBMem"          	# <i>
        #Option     "Accel"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TurboQueue"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "RenderAcceleration" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# <str>
        #Option     "Reflect"            	# <str>
        #Option     "EnableSiSCtrl"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWCursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWCursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursor"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseColorHWCursor"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlending" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlendThreshold" 	# <i>
        #Option     "InternalModes"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConstantDPI"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "OverruleFrequencyRanges" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "RestoreBySetMode"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Vesa"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT1Type"      	# <str>
        #Option     "ForceCRT1"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT2Type"      	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Detection"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT1LCD"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT2ReDetection" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnableHotkey"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT1VGAAspect" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ForceCRT2VGAAspect" 	# <str>
        #Option     "UseROMData"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseOEMData"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ScaleLCD"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CenterLCD"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation" 	# <i>
        #Option     "PDC"                	# <i>
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation2" 	# <i>
        #Option     "PDC2"               	# <i>
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation1" 	# <i>
        #Option     "PDC1"               	# <i>
        #Option     "EMI"                	# <i>
        #Option     "LVDSHL"             	# <i>
        #Option     "ForcePanelRGB"      	# <i>
        #Option     "SpecialTiming"      	# <str>
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "TVXPosOffset"       	# <i>
        #Option     "TVYPosOffset"       	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVEdgeEnhance"   	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVAntiFlicker"   	# <str>
        #Option     "SISTVSaturation"    	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVCFilter"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SISTVYFilter"       	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibFine" 	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibCoarse" 	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVXScale"        	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVYScale"        	# <i>
        #Option     "SenseYPbPr"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "YPbPrAspectRatio"   	# <str>
        #Option     "TVBlueWorkAround"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVType"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVOverscan"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVSuperOverscan"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthCVBS" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthSVIDEO" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVLumaFlickerFilter" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVChromaBandwidth" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVChromaFlickerFilter" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVCVBSColor"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVTextEnhance"    	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVContrast"       	# <i>
        #Option     "SIS6326TVAntiFlicker" 	# <str>
        #Option     "SIS6326TVEnableYFilter" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SIS6326TVYFilterStrong" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SIS6326TVForcePlug" 	# <str>
        #Option     "SIS6326FSCAdjust"   	# <i>
        #Option     "CRT1Gamma"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT2Gamma"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "GammaBrightness"    	# <str>
        #Option     "GammaBrightnessCRT2" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2GammaBrightness" 	# <str>
        #Option     "Brightness"         	# <str>
        #Option     "NewGammaBrightness" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Brightness"     	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaBrightness" 	# <str>
        #Option     "Contrast"           	# <str>
        #Option     "NewGammaContrast"   	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Contrast"       	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaContrast" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT1Saturation"     	# <i>
        #Option     "Xvideo"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvOnCRT2"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvGamma"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultContrast"  	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultBrightness" 	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultHue"       	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultSaturation" 	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfx" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfxLR" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvChromaMin"        	# <i>
        #Option     "XvChromaMax"        	# <i>
        #Option     "XvUseChromaKey"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvInsideChromaKey"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvYUVChromaKey"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDisableColorKey"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultAdaptor"   	# <str>
        #Option     "YV12"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedFB"           	# [<str>]
        #Option     "TwinView"           	# [<str>]
        #Option     "MergedFBAuto"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT2HSync"          	# <str>
        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"       	# <str>
        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Position"       	# <str>
        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation" 	# <str>
        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# <str>
        #Option     "MergedDPI"          	# <str>
        #Option     "MergedXinerama"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TwinviewXineramaInfo" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedXineramaScreen0" 	# [<str>]
        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FutroTiming"        	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "sis671"
	VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
	BoardName   "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Anyway; 
Even with the proper xorg.conf...
to fix the disordered screen in your tty's you'll have to 
open a terminal;
become root


```
sudo bash
```

and typ


```
echo blacklist vga16fb > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf
```

and


```
update-initramfs -u
```

followed by a


```
reboot
```

----------


## mhgsys

> I have the same problem on my generic laptop, installed ubuntu 10.04 beta and the best resolution available is 800x600. At the start-up there are purple lines flickering as mentioned in the first post.
> 
> MHGSYS can you please provide "an idiot's guide" how to solve this issue. I tried what you wrote but still no joy. I don't know what you mean by switching to TTY.
> 
> thank you,
> navy


*Sure*;

*THIS WORKS on ubuntu 10.04 explained version 
*

download the drivers from http://estebanordano.com.ar/sis-m671...-debian-sidux/ *EDIT: Bandwidth Limit Exceeded*
*Use http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_10.04.tar.gz for the 32 bit driver and
http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_10.04.tar.gz for the 64 bit driver,*
(take the install files), unzip them

once unzipped copy or move them (I just copied them)

*Open up a terminal and go to the path you've unzipped them in*.(use the cd command to navigate to directory's)* f.e; cd /home/user/Downloads*



```
sudo cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
```



```
type in your password and press enter
```

*then stop X*

*We need to stop X or we won't be able to auto-generate a xorg.conf.new
*


```
sudo service gdm stop
```

*you'll have to do next part blindly)*




```
Switch to tty1 by pressing Ctrl+Alt+f1
```

 (f2 for tty2, f3 for tty3, etc.. (f7 should be X)

*Even though you won't be able to read it (yet) you can login*


```
type in your username and press enter
```



```
type in your password and press enter
```

*Now you're logged in you want to become root;* type;


```
sudo bash
```



```
type in your password
```

*Now your root; type in*


```
Xorg -configure
```

*(this will create a xorg.conf.new in your home directory)
*
*and start gdm again with*


```
service gdm start
```

Once there; Open up a terminal again;
*move the auto-generated xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
with*


```
sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

a*nd restart gdm by typing;*


```
sudo service gdm restart
```

*Fix the plymouth and the unreadable tty problem like this
Open up a terminal and typ
*


```
sudo bash
```



```
 enter your password
```

*type;*

```
echo blacklist vga16fb > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf
```

type;


```
update-initramfs -u
```

*and reboot 
*


```
reboot
```

----------


## lulacLilla

Thanks a lot mhgsys! Everything working perfectly now - crystal clear resolution, perfect. I owe you a beer if you ever come to Brazil :Smile: 

That part done blindly was a bit scary for me as I'm still a beginner but another day another learning curve.

Thanks a again.

All of you who have the same problem just follow mhgsys's howto - it works!

----------


## BigRichOfYork

Hi

I've been battling with SiS 671 drivers for some time, and I have just installed the driver as explained in post #371.

When I restart X I now get the error: Module ABI Major Version (6) doesn't match server version (5). Failed to load module "sis671" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

I am guessing this means that I need to update a module in X so that it is compatible with the new drivers. Having searched for further information I've drawn a bit of a blank on this.

Has anyone had this problem and managed to resolve it?

-Rich

----------


## MichealH

What Version of Ubuntu are you running That one is for lucid not Karmic.

----------


## helix0r

> Hi
> 
> I've been battling with SiS 671 drivers for some time, and I have just installed the driver as explained in post #371.
> 
> When I restart X I now get the error: Module ABI Major Version (6) doesn't match server version (5). Failed to load module "sis671" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
> 
> I am guessing this means that I need to update a module in X so that it is compatible with the new drivers. Having searched for further information I've drawn a bit of a blank on this.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem and managed to resolve it?
> ...


That's why I give the modified sources, not binaries.

Compile on your distribution and be happy.  :Wink:   :Popcorn: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/34410263...1-fixed.tar.gz

----------


## cadenero

Everything was going right until

Xorg -configure

I get an error message.

It seems that I have to remove /tmp/ .Xo -lock

----------


## cadenero

> Everything was going right until
> 
> Xorg -configure
> 
> I get an error message.
> 
> It seems that I have to remove /tmp/ .Xo -lock


I couldn't create  Xorg.conf.new

----------


## mhgsys

@cadenero

The lock "error" indicates that X is either still running, or you where not root when typing the Xorg -configure command

Make sure you've stopped X as root with 


```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
```

in your terminal.

( perhaps you forgot to enter the password after the sudo command(s)??)

Anyway; that command will give you the reason to switch to tty 
-X will stop.-

You should be able to generate a xorg.conf.new from tty (ctrl+alt+f1),
(f2,f3 etc) as root after you logged in with your username and password.

(The sudo bash command makes you root)
Make sure you typed in the correct password after the sudo bash command on tty.

Hopes this helps you out,

----------


## cadenero

> @cadenero
> 
> The lock "error" indicates that X is either still running, or you where not root when typing the Xorg -configure command
> 
> Make sure you've stopped X as root with 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
> ...


Thanks, I'll try.

----------


## bunny rabbit

I just want to let you know that mhgsys's idiot's guide worked out fine for my 64bit Karmic installation on this crummy aspire 5004 of mine here.
The Plymouth and unreadable tty1 steps appeared to be superfluous in my case but I don't know why.
Good stuff. Many thanks to all the contributors!

Ubuntu rocks.

----------


## dekoderek

Hi,

I need some help. As most of people here, I've got a sis video card and get anything more than 800x600 (I can get 1024x768 on vesa, but it's not good enough).

I did everything step by step as given a few posts above (and in hundreds of other places over the internet) and there's nothing that helped me.

When using this default settings generated by Xorg, I get message"No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync"I put the drives from that page already in binaries. When I try to compile (on configure) them by myself I get: checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.0.99.901 xproto fontsproto xf86dgaproto ) were not met:

No package 'xorg-server' found
No package 'fontsproto' found
No package 'xf86dgaproto' foundOf course xorg-server is not available in repo (or is it?), because it's called xserver-xorg or something.

I've got Asus K50C and will be happy for any help I can get. I would send you any output you want if that's gonna help. Just let me know what to start with. Write here or via pm, we can also talk on skype or some other IM (my other computer with kubuntu works perfect).

UPDATE: and yeah, I've tried cvt, gtf, counting the refresh rates, etc. and none worked for me. Maybe you've got something better. I know some people have managed to get this working. I've got readable tty so far.

Once it runs, I'll post my solution wherever I can to help others.  :Wink: 

Thanks so much community for continuous help!

----------


## mhgsys

If it's only the problem of the VertRefresh/HorizSync in xorg.conf. Have a look here; 


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76387
 Although The link to the modeline generator is down on that page; You can follow the rest of the instructions using this generator instead.

http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

----------


## purct

> Hi,
> 
> I need some help. As most of people here, I've got a sis video card and get anything more than 800x600 (I can get 1024x768 on vesa, but it's not good enough).
> 
> I did everything step by step as given a few posts above (and in hundreds of other places over the internet) and there's nothing that helped me.
> 
> When using this default settings generated by Xorg, I get message"No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync"I put the drives from that page already in binaries. When I try to compile (on configure) them by myself I get: checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.0.99.901 xproto fontsproto xf86dgaproto ) were not met:
> 
> No package 'xorg-server' found
> ...


checkout my blog: http://tpurch-blog.blogspot.com


I have modified the driver to support the ASUS X5DC Laptop...it may work for you too......

Note: the driver is currently only for Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) it will not work on Lucid at the moment. 

I hope this helps!

Regards

Terry

----------


## dekoderek

@purct, thanks, but I use Ubuntu 10.04

----------


## dekoderek

Sorry for replying to my own message.

I tried most the things I found in the other post you sent and nothing  helped. I also tried this modeline generator and the result was:

* for sis671 - the was trying to start but seemed like couldn't run but  it didn't work.
* for vesa when I put vertrefresh/horizsync (any random from net) it  works 1024x768
* for vesa without these values I get 800x600
* for sis (what ever I put there) it always says no devices found

At all points modelines seem to be ignored (like I said in my original  post I used some system modeline generators).

I just tried many, many combinations and nothing.

Thanks!

And I'll problably try with those drivers for 9.04. Just to be sure.

UPDATE to not reply again to myself:

I couldn't compile drivers for the same reason as before - it requires server-xorg and the compiled version gives me this:

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
(II) UnloadModule: "sis671"
(EE) Failed to load module "sis671" (loader failed, 7)
(EE) No drivers available.

Which is probably because I've got 10.04, not 9.whatever.

So far nothing.  :Sad:

----------


## purct

> @purct, thanks, but I use Ubuntu 10.04


ok....at the moment your not likely to find a driver that works for your laptop(but check Xorg.0.log to see if it suffers from the same problem as X5DC).  I had to modify the driver special timings to get it working with ASUS X5DC on 9.10. 

If your log shows something similar to this :

(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/Plasma panel (max. X 0 Y 0, pref. 0x0, RGB24)


then EDID information is either wrong or corrupt in someway(same as mine), there doesn't appear to be away to over-ride it!  Defining new modes won't work because it thinks your panel is 0x0.

When I get time I plan to modify the latest driver src of sisimedia driver to support the X5DC, for support on 10.04 (I believe that it will work for your K50C as well but can't be sure!).

Thanks & Regards

Terry

----------


## dekoderek

> ok....at the moment your not likely to find a driver that works for your laptop(but check Xorg.0.log to see if it suffers from the same problem as X5DC).  I had to modify the driver special timings to get it working with ASUS X5DC on 9.10.


I installed the compiled driver (32bit version) in the folder and put your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11. Some options should be probably changed but at this point I guess there's no use since the driver won't load in the first place.

I uploaded my log to http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...rct/Xorg.0.log and there's:dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so: undefined symbol: resVgaIoShared


> When I get time I plan to modify the latest driver src of sisimedia driver to support the X5DC, for support on 10.04 (I believe that it will work for your K50C as well but can't be sure!).


It would be awesome! Thanks in advance.

----------


## MichealH

Is it OK to remove HAL with the cards?

----------


## pingu1

Hi !
I just wanna say thank you so very much for the brilliant step-by-step guide to fixing my graphics issues. I got some trouble trying to get the new driver, but I figured that somehow the xorg.conf.new was not replacing the xorg.conf file after typing the commands in the guide, so I just copied the file myself - so it replaced the original xorg.conf - and voilà! 

Thans so very much.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## jozsefpeitli

Hi there!
I'm new here, but I had read the page 37-39, and I didn't find the answer. How can I fix my driver for 64bit Lucid. I try follow step by step these guide but for me it didn't work. I think this is the relevant piece from xorg.0.log.

(II) LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
(II) UnloadModule: "sis671"
(EE) Failed to load module "sis671" (loader failed, 7)
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Thank you for your help!

----------


## ajoliveira

Hello

After fighting with compiling incompatibilities and with the precious help of Jonas Schwabe here is the usual collection of 32 and 64-bit sis671/771 Lucid drivers

----------


## jozsefpeitli

Thank you, It was perfect for me!

----------


## dekoderek

> After fighting with compiling incompatibilities and with the precious help of Jonas Schwabe here is the usual collection of 32 and 64-bit sis671/771 Lucid drivers


I doesn't work for me  :Sad:  If you could help me having it running I would be thankful.

This is what I did.

I deleted my xorg.conf, copied your drivers and run the system. It started in 800x600 and probably with VESA (see http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...orgconf_at_all).

I stopped gdm and run Xorg -configure (see http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...-Xorgconfigure). All seemed good so far. Then I rebooted the system and got big message "No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync" (see http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on..._with_xorgconf).

I tried some combinations adding something using cvt (Modeline and Modes) or adding VertRefresh/HorizSync from your example, also using your example xorg.conf, always more less same result. Which I also had before with others drivers.

The best I can do for now is VESA driver running 1024x768 with any xorg.conf and just VertRefresh/HorizSync values.

I use laptop Asus K50c with 1366x768 nominal resolution. And I would really appreciate any help I could get because I really need it running. It's new laptop and newly installed system (10.04).

BTW, why cvt and gtf always change 1366x768 to 1368x768? Will it run on my screen?

----------


## kilosan

Is there a script of driver for Ubuntu 10.04 32bit like in 9.10 where you just double click and it works?

The gdm stop dont work for me since it flickers. I guess i'll hold for 10.04 for 2 month then.

----------


## dekoderek

> The gdm stop dont work for me since it flickers. I guess i'll hold for 10.04 for 2 month then.


The other day I run any graphics at any res (could be vesa driver and 800x600) and run update-initramfs -u and ever since then I've got my tty working without flickering and can use gdm stop normally  :Smile:

----------


## ajoliveira

Please, before installing, read the readme.txt provided on each archive. It will save you a lot of frustrated efforts. The os does not detect the board. You have to tell it on xorg.conf which board you have. On the page you have a ready-to download xorg.conf. No script is supplied but the process is well documented. Nothing guarantees that the drivers will work with your computer, those are just provided as is. The 64-bit driver worked for me. I didn't test the 32-bit but I have good references to it. Check if you don't get an error message complaining of the driver not being found at the /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/old_sis directory, in that case you must copy it there, it was the case with me.

----------


## dekoderek

@ajoliveira, I read the info on your page, the readme.txt file, checked your xorg.conf, did everything I found there and more and it didn't work out for me. If you have any idea what could be the cause (I posted logs earlier), please let me know.

Thanks!

----------


## ajoliveira

I will replace the 32-bit library by a natively lucid compiled one asap, just in case...please be patient, but as was with the previous driver, on some computers it didn't work at all...well, if it works in at least 50% of the cases, I will be very happy  :Wave:

----------


## ajoliveira

this is what I get on /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

(II) LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/old_sis/sis671_drv.so
(II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.8.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.7.6.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0x9000
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) SIS(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
(II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
(==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
(II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org
(II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".
(--) SIS(0): 262144K shared video RAM (UMA)
(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 596.582 MHz
(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xD4000000 (size 64K)
(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 262144 KB
(II) SIS(0): Using 20480K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
(--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/plasma panel (1280x800, 11, non-exp., RGB24 [ec2205])
(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1193.16 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT2)
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x6a0d7038 (LCD)
(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor HSync range
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor VRefresh range
(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-61.00 Hz
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh value of 71.00 Hz
(WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)
(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1280x800" (1280x800) (For CRT device: 107.9 MHz, 63.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 25.1 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 59.7 Hz)
(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

Note the second line, I had to use a different directory, as described in my readme.txt

by the way, I have a Clevo M761S

----------


## dekoderek

I tried exactly as you wrote and didn't work for me. I tried a couple of modifications and still no luck. The driver doesn't even probe form my res (1366x768), I found other on the net which does. But still didn't find or run it.

I tried both paths (with old_sis dir and without).

Would you like to see any more logs from you (I sent some a few posts before).

Thanks!

----------


## ajoliveira

Hello Poland! (have good friends there)

What are you running, 32-bit or 64-bit Lucid?

----------


## dekoderek

Nice to hear that.  :Smile: 

It's a brand new 32-bit Lucid Lynx Ubuntu.

----------


## ajoliveira

ok, will try now to recompile the 32-bit driver. But, I bet it will only work on 1280x800 laptops.

----------


## ajoliveira

Driver re-compiled, now it is a native Lucid driver, please retry.

----------


## dekoderek

Thank you Antonio for you effort. Unfortunately it didn't work for me... I tried without xorg.conf, with generated by Xorg -configure and with yours. Always more less the same error. But at least the driver was loaded up.

You can check my log - http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...ira/Xorg.0.log

I was trying to add VertRefresh/HorizSync values and some Modelines and nothing helped.

----------


## azedddine

hello, 

i'm running ubuntu 9.10, i have sis 672 as graphic card.

i tried to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04, but i have some troubles on server (mismuch...), so i decided to download an image cd burn it and run it as live session, but i obtain a blanck screen, 

any one help me!!!

----------


## ajoliveira

@azzedline go to my xorg page and follow the instructions for vesa driver (the very first ones), it will be the only working

@dekoderek none of the available modes is supported by your card, on my card:
#:~$ xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 800
default connected 1280x800+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1280x800       60.0* 
   1024x768       60.0  
   800x600        60.0  
   640x480        60.0  

next step will be downloading the current kernel driver and try to make it recognize our board...back in the night...

----------


## dekoderek

Yeah, and for me there's only




> piotrek@stanleymarsh:~$ xrandr 
> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
>    1024x768       76.0* 
>    800x600        73.0  
>    640x480        73.0


For default sis without any xorg.conf (as right after clean install) I don't even get 1024x768...

----------


## ajoliveira

ok, looked at the code.

{ PCI_CHIP_SIS670, "[M]670/[M]770[GX]" },
{ PCI_CHIP_SIS671, "[M]671/[M]771[GX]" },

these two chipsets were deliberately omitted from the code at some phase during a rewrite. It will require another substantial rewrite to get those supported. Now I don't have time to do it. We will have to live with the old recompiled driver for the moment being.

----------


## jodlajodla

Hey!
I have problem with SiS Mirage 3. 10.04 Install doesn't work - when I run the LiveCD 10.04 and Alternate CD 10.04, because screen flickering. How can I install 10.04 if there are these problems?

Thank you in advance!

----------


## ajoliveira

read #407

----------


## purct

> I installed the compiled driver (32bit version) in the folder and put your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11. Some options should be probably changed but at this point I guess there's no use since the driver won't load in the first place.
> 
> I uploaded my log to http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...rct/Xorg.0.log and there's:dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so: undefined symbol: resVgaIoShared
> It would be awesome! Thanks in advance.


I have updated the code for ASUS X5DC and compiled it for 64-bit and it appears to work.  If you want 32-Bit you can download the src code via the link on my blog...best of luck! if it works can you let me know and send me a copy of the 32-bit binary so I can provide a copy to other users.....

----------


## azedddine

[QUOTE=ajoliveira;9232831]@azzedline go to my xorg page and follow the instructions for vesa driver (the very first ones), it will be the only working


@ ajoliveira

thank you for your response but i sayed that i can't get complete live session blanck screen is showd after pressing " try ubuntu without installing" i guess you understand my probleme

----------


## dekoderek

> I have updated the code for ASUS X5DC and compiled it for 64-bit and it appears to work.  If you want 32-Bit you can download the src code via the link on my blog...best of luck! if it works can you let me know and send me a copy of the 32-bit binary so I can provide a copy to other users.....


Thank you for the update!

I downloaded the sources (Asusx5dc-ubuntu10.04-sis671-src.tar.bz2) but I get the same message as I had with older drivers when starting configure:




> checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.0.99.901 xproto fontsproto xf86dgaproto ) were not met:
> 
> No package 'xorg-server' found
> No package 'fontsproto' found
> No package 'xf86dgaproto' found


Those packages aren't in repo and those names seem outdated for me. For the last one I get recommendation to install 'x11proto-xf86dga-dev', but it's the only one I would have so I guess there's no point trying. Have can I get over this requirments?

----------


## purct

> Thank you for the update!
> 
> I downloaded the sources (Asusx5dc-ubuntu10.04-sis671-src.tar.bz2) but I get the same message as I had with older drivers when starting configure:
> 
> Those packages aren't in repo and those names seem outdated for me. For the last one I get recommendation to install 'x11proto-xf86dga-dev', but it's the only one I would have so I guess there's no point trying. Have can I get over this requirments?


I had a number of unmet dependencies when I first compiled the src code.....I think it was xorg-server that I had to install when I got those errors.....

have you got the following packages installed?

xorg-server-core
xorg-server-dev

----------


## azedddine

> @azzedline go to my xorg page and follow the instructions for vesa driver (the very first ones), it will be the only working





@ ajoliveira

thank you for your response but i sayed that i can't get complete live session blanck screen is showd after pressing " try ubuntu without installing" i guess you understand my probleme

----------


## jodlajodla

Now I installed 10.04  :Smile:  but at these post #365 i don't know what need to do at service stop gdm, because then screen only flickering. It type change to tty1, but I don't know what is means there? What I need to do?

Thank you!

----------


## purct

> Now I installed 10.04  but at these post #365 i don't know what need to do at service stop gdm, because then screen only flickering. It type change to tty1, but I don't know what is means there? What I need to do?
> 
> Thank you!


try pressing ctrl + alt + F1

this should switch you to the tty screen!

regards

----------


## jodlajodla

thanks  :Smile:  I resolved problem with this on #22  :Very Happy:   :Capital Razz: 

Thanks!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dekoderek

> I had a number of unmet dependencies when I first compiled the src code.....I think it was xorg-server that I had to install when I got those errors.....
> 
> have you got the following packages installed?
> 
> xorg-server-core
> xorg-server-dev


No, I didn't and I couldn't find something like that in my repo. But when you wrote it with '-dev' suffix I started to install some packages with similar names to those required (e.g. xserver-xorg-dev) and 'configure' went throught.

After running make I get an error though. On first compilation call I guess. Here's the output:




> make  all-recursive
> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/piotrek/Dropbox/sis-drivers/from-purct/xorg-driver-sis671-0.9.1'
> Making all in src
> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/piotrek/Dropbox/sis-drivers/from-purct/xorg-driver-sis671-0.9.1/src'
> /bin/bash ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1     -I/usr/include/drm -I/usr/include/X11/dri   -g -O2 -MT init301.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/init301.Tpo -c -o init301.lo init301.c
> libtool: compile:  gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/drm -I/usr/include/X11/dri -g -O2 -MT init301.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/init301.Tpo -c init301.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/init301.o
> In file included from init301.h:60,
>                  from init301.c:76:
> sis.h:203:23: error: GL/glxint.h: No such file or directory
> ...


Do you have any idea what could be wrong this time?

Thanks!

----------


## purct

> No, I didn't and I couldn't find something like that in my repo. But when you wrote it with '-dev' suffix I started to install some packages with similar names to those required (e.g. xserver-xorg-dev) and 'configure' went throught.
> 
> After running make I get an error though. On first compilation call I guess. Here's the output:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea what could be wrong this time?
> 
> Thanks!


I am guessing the mesa-libs....not sure what there names are but you should be able to find them searching for mesa.

I think I loaded all the mesa libs for :  

gl, glx, dri, mesa common and mesa utils

----------


## mhgsys

> Hey!
> I have problem with SiS Mirage 3. 10.04 Install doesn't work - when I run the LiveCD 10.04 and Alternate CD 10.04, because screen flickering. How can I install 10.04 if there are these problems?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



You just have to wait a minute (or 2 ) , then X will get running in vesa mode, .. so you can install.

Ater that; read my step-by-step guide..;

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=38

 and all should be working out for you.

Edit; @jodlajodla.. Seems you've found my guide yourself.. and you got it running..nice.

----------


## dekoderek

> I am guessing the mesa-libs....not sure what there names are but you should be able to find them searching for mesa.
> 
> I think I loaded all the mesa libs for :  
> 
> gl, glx, dri, mesa common and mesa utils


I installed them. glx excludes swx11 (I can't have them both) but I tried with first and second (and all the others) and nothing has changed so that's not it.

----------


## purct

> I installed them. glx excludes swx11 (I can't have them both) but I tried with first and second (and all the others) and nothing has changed so that's not it.


did you re-run the authgen.sh --prefix=/usr 

command?

----------


## purct

> did you re-run the authgen.sh --prefix=/usr 
> 
> command?



have you loaded the following package?
x11proto-gl-dev

----------


## ajoliveira

> @ ajoliveira
> 
> thank you for your response but i sayed that i can't get complete live session blanck screen is showd after pressing " try ubuntu without installing" i guess you understand my probleme


check this:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453292

I just found out the driver I compiled (but not the previous one) does not load properly when acpi is on and I am investigating why...

----------


## dekoderek

> have you loaded the following package?
> x11proto-gl-dev


I have added this package and it went a bit farther but also stopped eventually. I'm posting the log in http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...purct/make.log (it's too long to put it here). There are also some warning during compilation. I added some other -dev libs I thought might be useful but that didn't help.

Also running ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr broke the sources. I had an error: http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...ct/autogen.log and since then I couldn't run make again. Even after make clean and configure. I had to remove and unpack sources again.

----------


## ajoliveira

try:

sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core x11proto-core-dev x11proto-dmx-dev x11proto-xf86dga-dev  xserver-xorg-dev x11proto-xinerama-dev libdrm-dev x11proto-xf86dri-dev libgl1-mesa-dev autoconf libtool install x11proto-gl-dev libxxf86misc-dev x11proto-xf86misc-dev

----------


## purct

> I have added this package and it went a bit farther but also stopped eventually. I'm posting the log in http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...purct/make.log (it's too long to put it here). There are also some warning during compilation. I added some other -dev libs I thought might be useful but that didn't help.
> 
> Also running ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr broke the sources. I had an error: http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...ct/autogen.log and since then I couldn't run make again. Even after make clean and configure. I had to remove and unpack sources again.


looking at the log I think your find that the driver compiled......it will be in src/.libs directory!


cd to src/.libs

sudo bash

cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers

then create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf (I have a sample one on the blog)

if you are going to create your own make sure you set Option "SpecialTimings" "ASUSX5DC"

then reboot!

----------


## dekoderek

> looking at the log I think your find that the driver compiled......it will be in src/.libs directory!


OGM! Thanks so much. Gnome didn't want to let me in but I had reset its configuration on resolution and I'm in.

It's 1360x768 though and I have six rows of pixels on the right unused but it's much much better than before and the notebook is usable now.

Thanks again to all of you and you can post this drivers as working on (at least one  :Smile:  Asus K50c with Ubuntu 10.04.

----------


## purct

> OGM! Thanks so much. Gnome didn't want to let me in but I had reset its configuration on resolution and I'm in.
> 
> It's 1360x768 though and I have six rows of pixels on the right unused but it's much much better than before and the notebook is usable now.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you and you can post this drivers as working on (at least one  Asus K50c with Ubuntu 10.04.


thats great news!  :Smile:  

can you visit my blog (get my email address from there and send me a copy of the 32-bit driver to upload so others can use it?

----------


## dekoderek

With pleasure I'll pass it on!

Sorry I didn't search for an email but would take much longer.

I've uploaded it here http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...u10.04.tar.bz2

Feel free to download it, put it on your server or even hot link it. I won't delete it probably. I might need it one day again and I'll probably blog about it.

----------


## azedddine

> check this:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453292
> 
> I just found out the driver I compiled (but not the previous one) does not load properly when acpi is on and I am investigating why...



@ ajoliveira

thank you ajoliveira, my prbleme is resolved, i have to wait just few minutes to obtain complete live session.

i received an email from barros lee, he told me that:

Here is the 2d driver for ubuntu 10.04.
If you are using vesa driver now, you may change your resolution to lower resolution such as 1024x768 first.
Then just copy sis_drv.* to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
And restart X or reboot.

Recently, SiS ask me to develop new 3d driver for linux, so I just porting 2d driver to ubuntu 10.04.
If you find some bugs of 2d driver, I will fix it in my free time.

Best Regards
Barros Lee


i tested that driver, it work verry fine, i don't have problems.

here are files of the 2D driver, and you have just to copy to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

http://www.mediafire.com/?tmizztxmmuq

----------


## Zarok

> OGM! Thanks so much. Gnome didn't want to let me in but I had reset its configuration on resolution and I'm in.
> 
> It's 1360x768 though and I have six rows of pixels on the right unused but it's much much better than before and the notebook is usable now.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you and you can post this drivers as working on (at least one Asus K50c with Ubuntu 10.04.


Did you have to edit Purcts xorg.conf much to get it working or did you just slap that same sucker in there and it worked? Or did you even use the xorg.conf? I have the same K50C-laptop(or well, my girlfriend does) and I struggled for hours trying to get it to work on 9.10, this is the first glimmer of hope I've seen to get her back to the wonderful Ubuntu-land.  :Smile:  

I'll do a clean install on top of the 9.10 installation over the weekend, so I'll try to get all the facts straight so I don't have to go insane again and listen to all the whining "IT STILL DOESN'T WORK!?!?!"  :Smile:

----------


## dekoderek

> Did you have to edit Purcts xorg.conf much to get it working or did you just slap that same sucker in there and it worked? Or did you even use the xorg.conf? I have the same K50C-laptop(or well, my girlfriend does) and I struggled for hours trying to get it to work on 9.10, this is the first glimmer of hope I've seen to get her back to the wonderful Ubuntu-land.  
> 
> I'll do a clean install on top of the 9.10 installation over the weekend, so I'll try to get all the facts straight so I don't have to go insane again and listen to all the whining "IT STILL DOESN'T WORK!?!?!"


No changes.  :Smile:  Good luck!

----------


## kilosan

> With pleasure I'll pass it on!
> 
> Sorry I didn't search for an email but would take much longer.
> 
> I've uploaded it here http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...u10.04.tar.bz2
> 
> Feel free to download it, put it on your server or even hot link it. I won't delete it probably. I might need it one day again and I'll probably blog about it.


How do you install this thing?

----------


## dekoderek

> How do you install this thing?


Pretty much like here http://tpurch-blog.blogspot.com/2010...untu-1004.html but use this package instead of purct's one mentioned there.

----------


## purct

I have now uploaded the 32 & 64 binaries for Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) sis671 Xorg driver

A link to the drivers & instructions on how to install them are available from my blog - http://tpurch-blog.blogspot.com 

Note: The driver has been modified to support ASUS Widescreen Laptops - specifically written for the X5DC but may support others....(dekoderek compiled the 32-Bit edition and confirmed that it works with K50C).

For ASUS laptop users I have included a sample xorg.conf file - The "SpecialTiming" "ASUSX5DC" option in xorg.conf forces LCD to 1360x768.  This setting may work for other laptops but I can't confirm it.

Non ASUS Laptop users should remove the following line from xorg.conf:

 Option     "SpecialTiming" "ASUSX5DC"

Best of luck!

----------


## dekoderek

Just to let you know - I just updated kernel with update manager and drivers still work!  :Smile:

----------


## Zarok

I can also confirm getting the driver working on an Asus K50C like Dekoderek. Doing everything with purcts blog-guide and using the driver built by Dekoderek worked like a charm.

----------


## purct

> I can also confirm getting the driver working on an Asus K50C like Dekoderek. Doing everything with purcts blog-guide and using the driver built by Dekoderek worked like a charm.


That's great news...I am glad it worked for you.

----------


## PaulHuygen

Thanks. It worked!

Paul.

----------


## andydch

after apply drivers & xorg.conf, my lucid running so slow
can anybody give me solution for this problem?

----------


## peej2103

Hi,

I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 and have never used it before. I have the problem of only being able to run at a maximum of 800x600 resolution. I have tried to follow the suggestions posted on this thread, but being a new user I am a bit confused! Could someone provide me with an idiots guide to getting a better resolution?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## mhgsys

@Peej2103.. my "guide" was located on page 38 of this thread, bringing it back up for you (and maybe others)
Btw; *If you are using a Asus K50C/ X5DC.. use the driver from @purct in post #438*




> *Sure*;
> 
> *THIS WORKS on ubuntu 10.04 explained version 
> *
> 
> download the drivers from (htttp: //estebanordano.com.ar/sis-m671m672-driver-for-xorg-xserver-7-5-on-debian-sidux
> *EDIT: Bandwidth Limit Exceeded*
> 
> *Use http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_10.04.tar.gz for the 32 bit driver and
> ...

----------


## mhgsys

> after apply drivers & xorg.conf, my lucid running so slow
> can anybody give me solution for this problem?



My first guess is you are using the driver purct created for asus laptops, and you don't have a asus laptop.
In that case; follow my post above.

----------


## peej2103

Thanks a lot mhgsys, I will try this when I get home from work later.

----------


## jcglt

With a SIS Mirage 3 card I upgraded from 0910 KarmicKoala to 1004 Lucid Lynx. I had only 800*600 resolution then found a solution to get a nice 1280*800 graphic screen. 
My only remaining problem is that I cannot boot (Grub2) in recovery mode, the screen is flickering (or steady after blocking fb16). I have the same screen if I start a tty screen (CTRL+ALT+F1 to 6). I also tried to type "blindly" in this flickering screen in order to loggin then use startx command but it does not seem to work. I think that, even if I don't use very often a tty screen or the recovery mode start procedure it might be useful in order to recover from a major failure of the system.
Any idea to solve that problem ? Thanks to all for this very interesting thread.

----------


## jcglt

Just an addition to my last post : I get the same result when I boot my laptop on the 1004 live CD or on a USB key I made from the iso image, both are working well with a 800*600 resolution but they don't allow me to open a tty terminal where I just get a flickering screen.

----------


## ferossan

> With a SIS Mirage 3 card I upgraded from 0910 KarmicKoala to 1004 Lucid Lynx. I had only 800*600 resolution then found a solution to get a nice 1280*800 graphic screen.


How did you managed to got 1280*800?

----------


## jcglt

I got the 1280*800 driver there :

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/983756/sis671_10.x.tar.gz

It works nicely (you find a .txt file which explains quite well what must be done) BUT I don't have any tty nor recovery mode startup.

----------


## codegateway

> I got the 1280*800 driver there :
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/983756/sis671_10.x.tar.gz
> 
> It works nicely (you find a .txt file which explains quite well what must be done) BUT I don't have any tty nor recovery mode startup.


I think it would help you the last part of mhgsys tutorial:
>sudo bash
(your password)
>echo blacklist vga16fb > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf
>update-initramfs -u
>reboot
It worked for me

By the way, the diferent drivers provided here/elsewhere didn't work for me, so in despair I tried the default vga driver provided in Lucid's distro, and that worked fine (my SiS m672 got in 1280x768 after I added HorizSync and VertRefresh on xorg.conf - I generated it from xorg.conf.failsafe config file)
The steps (every line begining with > are command lines typed in a console):
>sudo bash
(password)
>cd /etc/X11
>cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
>gedit xorg.conf
*The section:
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
EndSection
*Should be edited to:
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
    HorizSync 28-72
    VertRefresh 43-60
EndSection

>service kdm restart
At this point my resolution is 1280x768 on Kubuntu Lucid Lynx (it should be: >service gdm restart for Ubuntu Lucid Lynx)

Then i needed to fix the TTY problem:
>sudo bash
(my password)
>echo blacklist vga16fb > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf
>update-initramfs -u
>reboot
At this point my resolution is 1280x768 and TTY working ok

Really thanks a lot to the experts around here

----------


## jcglt

AT codegateway,
Thanks for your help. I did it BUT I am still in the situation of a blind terminal in tty and recovery mode start. The terminal seems to work as I can BLINDLY type in commands and they work but this is not very satisfactory !
I revert to my former setting with a much nicer graphic screen in 1280*800 and garbled tty terminals and I'll try to find a better answer to my problem, this SIS671 is a damned thing...

----------


## MichealH

> I got the 1280*800 driver there :
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/983756/sis671_10.x.tar.gz
> 
> It works nicely (you find a .txt file which explains quite well what must be done) BUT I don't have any tty nor recovery mode startup.


Hey I love that driver!  :Very Happy:  Oh wait its mine!  :Capital Razz: 

I may add an .sh script for tty's soon you know Im cought up in stuff!

----------


## pathematica

Hi

I also have an advent 9315 with the loathsome SiS chip.

I would appreciate some help. I have just upgraded 9.04 to 10.04. I cannot get a (gnome) screen.

I have fiddled with nuts and bolts before but I don't do that often enough to remember how I did it last time and I expect that I have a long haul ahead of me.

I had my graphics card working at some usable resolution (1024 x 768, I think) under VESA using settings found by SuSE in its xorg.conf file. I transferred these to the /etc/X11 folder in ubuntu and that worked in 9.10 (and 9.04).

I seem to remember learning with the last upgrade that ubuntu no longer uses xorg.conf by default but it (9.10) would still recognise such a file if one exists. 

I multiboot from grub legacy so I can pass parameters as I boot the kernel. I cannot find a parameter that gives me anything other than a non-synced snowscreen (so that I might at least have somewhere from which to try to fiddle with the graphics settings). 

The parameters I have tried include "single" (which I understood to be the recovery mode with all of the "safe" settings selected) and "VGA=***" (with a low graphics setting) but these do not work. 

I can get a stable workable low resolution screen from the livedisk. I used that to remove the xorg.conf to see if it would help (on the presumption that it might be overruling the safe graphics settings from the boot parameters) but it did not.

Any help would be appreciated. I have backed up data but it would make life so much easier if I could just keep the data where it is (if I can get at it). I do have /home on a separate partition and I could trawl for any odds and ends that I might want.

Anyway, in the first instance, merely getting a low resolution usable gnome desk would be extremely useful (eg with some suitable parameters to pass through grub while booting).

Did I say "help" yet?

Help!

----------


## pathematica

I've tried a few things without success.

I have an additional problem that I have to do everything (including adding drivers adn modifying files) from another distro (specifically SuSE from a multi boot) because I have not been able to get anything other than a flickering screen in ubuntu.

I downloaded the drivers suggested by mghsys (into SuSE) extracted them and placed them in /usr/lib/media/drivers folder of ubuntu (suitably mounted in SuSE).

I have changed the xorg.conf following various instructions and modifying variously the original failsafe, with various modifications of the HorizSync and VertRefresh as suggested on other threads and with similar various modifications of the xorg.conf that was copied and modified from SuSE and which worked with 9.10.

Still no joy.

I would be very grateful if anyone could offer any suggestions or answers to the following:

I have SiS771 - should the SiS671 drivers support it or will I need a different set of drivers?

Is it significant that the drivers folder has many drivers that end in *.so but none that end in *.la except for the ones downloaded from sidux? 

Is is significant that the SiS671 drivers have different icons to all of the other drivers in the folder? 

Do I need to follow the other instructions to stop and start X after installing the drivers? If this is so, I suspect I will have serious problems (or I will not be able to do it) as I cannot get any sort of screen to do any work in 10.04. Everything is blind. I have tried issuing commands blindly (eg sudo reboot - return - password - return) to see whether anything is responding; it seems that it is not. This means that all of the work to add drivers and modify xorg.conf must be done from SuSE before trying to boot again from grub (legacy).

I note that it seems impossible (or very difficult) to boot to a terminal in ubuntu. I have seen many threads that report that this is part of the design philosophy and it appears to have become harder with each new version. 

Still "Help!"

----------


## jcglt

AT pathetica,
I can just say that
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/983756/sis671_10.x.tar.gz

worked for me : I downloaded, untarred and strictly copied (as explained in a .txt file got after untarring) one xorg.conf file to /etcX11 without any modification and the two drivers files to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.la and /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
then just rebooted and it worked more or less for me : a very nice and crisp 1280*800 screen BUT no tty nor recovery mode start (because the tty are working only blindly as with a QWERTY keyboard as it seems even if I actually use an AZERTY keyboard). I understand from your explanation that it is a Canonical policy to deprive us of tty terminals ?
I compared these two driver files to other found in other web pages, they seem to be allways the same.

----------


## mhgsys

> I've tried a few things without success.
> 
> 
> I downloaded the drivers suggested by mghsys (into SuSE) extracted them and placed them in /usr/lib/media/drivers folder of ubuntu (suitably mounted in SuSE).
> 
> I have changed the xorg.conf following various instructions and modifying variously the original failsafe, with various modifications of the HorizSync and VertRefresh as suggested on other threads and with similar various modifications of the xorg.conf that was copied and modified from SuSE and which worked with 9.10.
> 
> 
> Still "Help!"


You're suppose to copy the downloaded drivers to 
*/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/*

Also; 



> I have tried issuing commands blindly (eg sudo reboot - return - password - return) to see whether anything is responding; it seems that it is not.


It seems you forgot to log in first. 
when switching to tty blindly (ctrl+alt+f1,f2,f3 etc) 


```
type in your username
```

Press enter


```
type in you password
```

Press enter

after doing that; commands will work.

Also; about the xorg.conf.. 
I don't know why the copied one is not working, maybe because you did not install drivers yet.

After you installed the drivers; switch to tty (ctrl+alt+f1) and generate a xorg.conf
(you can always put in the horizsync and vertrefresh from your old xorg.conf later) 
You should be able to figure it all out when you read my post here; 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=38

----------


## dc740

thanks buddy! that worked. Unfortunately I have the x64 version, so I made a tutorial for those who can't get it working and need to compile it by themselves:


First fix flickering screen in console mode:
Start in low graphics mode, if it doesn't work try booting an older kernel from the boot list (it will work for sure)

Open a terminal (or switch do a console and login) and type:

sudo su
(my password)
echo blacklist vga16fb > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf
update-initramfs -u
reboot

Second, lets compile the drivers:

Install the required packages to build it:
sudo apt-get install autoconf libtool xorg-dev xutils-dev x11proto-xf86misc-dev

Download the source code from:
http://estebanordano.com.ar/wp-conte...-source.tar.gz

Unpack it and cd into the folder where you extracted the files

NOTE: Do not extract it to a dir with spaces in it's name!
Example:
Working path
/home/user1/Downloads/SisDrivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.2
NON Working path:
/home/user1/Downloads/Sis\ Drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.2


Now run:
./autogen.sh

No error messages should be shown.

Run:
make
sudo make install

(it doesn't matter if you see some error message after running make)

Now you have successfully built your own x64 sis drivers  :Smile: 

All you have to do now is use a working xorg.conf file
This is a working example:

Dual Monitors xorg.conf
http://estebanordano.com.ar/wp-conte...xorg.conf_.zip

The important configuration options that make a dual monitor config work:

   1.
          Option      "EnableSisCtrl" "yes"
   2.
          Option      "DRI" "off"
   3.
          Option      "MergedFBAuto" "true"
   4.
          Option      "MergedNonRectangular" "on"
   5.
          Option      "Merged DPI" "100 100"
   6.
          Option      "MetaModes" "1280×1024-1280×800 640×460-640×460 1280×800-1280×1024"



If you don't have a clue on how to do this... here is a hint:

Download the xorg.conf from the url below. extract it to a folder and then copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
example:
sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf

remember to make backup copies... ALWAYS! (just in case something goes wrong)


Good luck!

----------


## Sk41m4n

> I got the 1280*800 driver there :
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/983756/sis671_10.x.tar.gz
> 
> It works nicely (you find a .txt file which explains quite well what must be done) BUT I don't have any tty nor recovery mode startup.


I use that driver too but the colour depth or something seems to be messed up, almost every image looks like low quality jpegs!?

----------


## pathematica

To everyone

Thanks very much - I have it working now and I am very happy.

I had upgraded using the upgrade manager. My previous arrangements to make the video card work ported between 9.04 and 9.10 but not to 10.04.

I have now reinstalled using the disk. I followed the instructions provided by you guys (thanks) and it works. 

I did the same things as before (I made a typo above about the folder for the drivers - I had put them in the correct place).

Thanks again - another problem solved by disk install (rather than online upgrade) and the very useful solutions posted here. 

Thanks to the person who wrote the drivers.

----------


## guyver2095

The driver exists and works fine in 2d , the author Mr. Baros Lee is working on a new version a 3d one, please ask nicely to Mr. Barros Lee to this email address barroslee@gmail.com and he will answer you and send the driver.

greetings from Mexico
Javier García Prieto.

Wheres he first son?





> Did anyone ever get anywhere with this problem?
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615094
> 
> In hardy the best I managed to achieve was 1024x768 using the VESA driver and the result was mixed at best.
> 
> Did anyone manage to get 1200x800 in Hardy like people in the above thread appeared to do with early releases?
> 
> Frankly I just don't understand SiS's position.  Their current attitude of witholding the drivers doesn't seem to be achieving anything except the alienation of Linux users.  I know I will certainly never buy anything containing SiS hardware again if the situation doesn't change.
> ...

----------


## guyver2095

The driver exists and works fine in 2d , the author Mr. Baros Lee is  working on a new version a 3d one, please ask nicely to Mr. Barros Lee  to this email address barroslee@gmail.com  and he will answer you and send the driver.

greetings from Mexico
Javier García Prieto.




> To everyone
> 
> Thanks very much - I have it working now and I am very happy.
> 
> I had upgraded using the upgrade manager. My previous arrangements to make the video card work ported between 9.04 and 9.10 but not to 10.04.
> 
> I have now reinstalled using the disk. I followed the instructions provided by you guys (thanks) and it works. 
> 
> I did the same things as before (I made a typo above about the folder for the drivers - I had put them in the correct place).
> ...

----------


## dc740

AFAIK, he sends the 2d version of the driver. cause SiS has forbidden him to distribute the 3d version...

also, we already have a working 2d version... we need the 3d source code....

por cierto, hablo español... qué driver le pediste? el 2d o el 3d? qué te amndó? para que versión de xorg? tenés el código de fuente?

(just a few questions in spanish, I will translate them with the answers later)

----------


## gh1234

guyver2095: Where did you got this information from?
That sounds awesome, though...
Would be the first time I could use Linux with 3D acceleration ^^
But I have to say... the last card I was using (from VIA) worked much better than sis ones. There was a maintained driver which was distributed with every Ubuntu release by default. I think this should be a goal for further releases with sis drivers, too. But I do not know how to achieve that...

----------


## guyver2095

The driver exists and works fine in 2d , the author Mr. Baros Lee is  working on a new version a 3d one, please ask nicely to Mr. Barros Lee  to this email address barroslee@gmail.com  and he will answer you and send the driver.
anyway I send the driver that Mr. Lee sent to me.

greetings from Mexico
Javier García Prieto.




> That's great news...I am glad it worked for you.

----------


## dc740

> The driver exists and works fine in 2d , the author Mr. Baros Lee is  working on a new version a 3d one, please ask nicely to Mr. Barros Lee  to this email address barroslee@gmail.com  and he will answer you and send the driver.
> anyway I send the driver that Mr. Lee sent to me.
> 
> greetings from Mexico
> Javier García Prieto.


You uploaded the wrong file. That's not a video driver.

----------


## codegateway

> @ ajoliveira
> 
> thank you ajoliveira, my prbleme is resolved, i have to wait just few minutes to obtain complete live session.
> 
> i received an email from barros lee, he told me that:
> 
> Here is the 2d driver for ubuntu 10.04.
> If you are using vesa driver now, you may change your resolution to lower resolution such as 1024x768 first.
> Then just copy sis_drv.* to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
> ...


I think *guyver2095 is refering to this driver posted by azedddine on page 44 post #433.*
*I ended using that driver cause I got my sis m672 on 1440x900 with it.*
*There are the instructions, so: NO xorg.conf +* copy sis_drv.* to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ +* restart X or reboot.*

----------


## azedddine

> I think *guyver2095 is refering to this driver posted by azedddine on page 44 post #433.*
> *I ended using that driver cause I got my sis m672 on 1440x900 with it.*
> *There are the instructions, so: NO xorg.conf +* copy sis_drv.* to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ +* restart X or reboot.*


that's it, u are right, there is no xorg file

----------


## Elzigzag

> @ ajoliveira
> 
> .....
> 
> Recently, SiS ask me to develop new 3d driver for linux, so I just porting 2d driver to ubuntu 10.04.
> .....
> Best Regards
> Barros Lee
> .....


I wonder what does SiS do with its collected 3D drivers for Linux, 'cause no one happens to stumble upon them. It's been said that SiS is not interested in developing a 3D driver for its hideous 771/671 video cards because it's closing down business. Then why SiS asks Mr. Lee to develop something discontinued? Why they didn't do it before? When will they deliver the driver? (when it has already become useless?)
I guess there's something I've missed in this whole story, and I think that something was the opportunity to buy a lovely pair of shoes instead of going for this creepy SiS 771 video carded laptop.

(...my feeling...)

----------


## gh1234

Maybe SIS wants to deliver the graphics card in some low level netbooks which should be able to run Ubuntu Light or so?
Who knows? But it sounds awesome... Mr. Lee, thank you in advance just for this statement  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elzigzag

You're new to Linux, aren't you?
Mr. Lee is supposed to have worked on a SiS 771/671 3D driver for each and every flavor of Ubuntu, but no one has ever come to find it (a kinda Sasquatch you know what I mean?). 
The fact that he says he's working on it, it doesn't mean he will deliver it. If you still keep some hope, pay a visit to this site http://barroslee.blogspot.com/2008/0...supported.html you're gonna meet lots of people around the world begging for the 3D driver with no success.

(May be I got a little bit of emotional, Mr. Lee developed a 3D driver for Ubuntu 7.10... and stopped there. It's been said, well he's been saying, that SiS asked him to update his 3D driver since, but SiS is not authorizing him to deliver it... "SiS will let the driver meet its users" something which never ever happened.... So, either Lee is not working on it or he is working, giving it to SiS and SiS is storing drivers just for the sake of it, how should we call a driver collector? Oh, wait, Driver Collector!)

----------


## gh1234

Damned... I know they have a driver but I won't stop hoping to get it  :Very Happy: 

BTW: I'm not new to Linux but to SIS... I was kinda forced to get this laptop due to hardware problems with the last one which was changed instead of repairing it the 5th time... SAD  :Sad:

----------


## Elzigzag

So, you're not new, sorry my bad!
I see in you the hope I used to have. Unfortunately hope alone is not useful in this situation.
The switching-to-SiS decision was the worst you could ever make. Being SiS-harwared is a big disadvantage affecting survival within the Linux Ecosystem.
Again, didn't want to underestimate you, dude, just wanted to cast some light on the issue, and you see sometimes truth hurts, ha ha ha.
Anyway, I have no moral authority to reprehend you since I'm a plain user and don't know even the smallest bit of software development... that is I can't help... I just can wait... and I'm getting sick of it.
Good vibes!

----------


## macramole

Hi !

I've just updated to 10.04 and I'm using the drivers provided above.

The http://estebanordano.com.ar/sis-m671...-debian-sidux/ is not working for me at the moment (bandwidth limit problem) but I downloaded it from other sources some people posted (binary distributions).

Everything is working fine for me except for fullscreen flash movies. The performance using 9.10 used to be decent, now is very poor. 

Fullscreen downloaded videos (avi, mpg, etc) seems to be working fine only flash seems to be the problem.

I tried using diferent browsers but the performance is the same (FF and chrome)

Anyone else having this problem ?

Thanks in advance for all your efforts
Leandro.

----------


## mhgsys

Hi macramole,

Yep; Same problem with the flash here; 

Just right click on the screen (where the flashmovie is  playing) and in settings: disable hardware acceleration. Flash will be running fullscreen fine then.

----------


## kilosan

Not working for me, left me with unbootable 10.04.

guess im sticking for 9.10 for a long time till i change to a new laptop, A New Laptop that is WITHOUT a SIS product! that is.

Avoid SIS product!. they should create website that black list all this not working hardware in linux so people can avoid them.

----------


## mhgsys

Just to make it a little easier for all of us;
btw:Thx @purct and @ajoliveira

For Jaunty 9.04 32-bit http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...1_0.9_i386.deb

For Jaunty 9.04 64-bit http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen..._64-bit.tar.gz

For Karmic 9.10 32-bit http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...it_9.10.tar.gz

For Karmic 9.10 64-bit http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...it_9.10.tar.gz

For Lucid 10.04 32-bit http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_10.04.tar.gz

For Lucid 10.04 64-bit http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_10.04.tar.gz

(You can use my "guide" to install it; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=38)

And the modified driver;http://www.4shared.com/dir/33545876/...4/sharing.html
The modified driver has been modified to support ASUS Widescreen Laptops - specifically written for the X5DC but may support others....(dekoderek compiled the 32-Bit edition and confirmed that it works with K50C).

Gathered everything from here; http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php
and the modified driver from;http://tpurch-blog.blogspot.com/2010...1004.html#more

Thought it may be handy to have all this information in one post.

----------


## Sk41m4n

Thx for your work mhgsys but I think that




> For Lucid 10.04 32-bit http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...it_9.10.tar.gz


Should be http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_10.04.tar.gz

----------


## mhgsys

Your absolutely 100% right about that; thnx for pointing it out; 

Adjusted it.,

----------


## macramole

Hey thanks, now is working just fine !

----------


## magrr

Install Mandriva 2010 and be happy ! Really! No understand where Ubuntu Team -slip.

----------


## Elzigzag

> Install Mandriva 2010 and be happy ! Really! No understand where Ubuntu Team -slip.


You mean "Install Mandriva 2010 and your SiS will work as charm"? Never heard about Mandriva enabling 3D for SiS. I guess that's not possible, yet, am I wrong?

----------


## azedddine

> You mean "Install Mandriva 2010 and your SiS will work as charm"? Never heard about Mandriva enabling 3D for SiS. I guess that's not possible, yet, am I wrong?



untill mandriva 2009, sis card was working with 3D options, but after there were no 3D support but at least, a driver called "sisimedia" is included as default in all new distributions wich give you 2D support

----------


## dc740

> untill mandriva 2009, sis card was working with 3D options, but after there were no 3D support but at least, a driver called "sisimedia" is included as default in all new distributions wich give you 2D support


Does Mandriva 2009 have 3D support? I would definitely switch to that distro if they do.

I know, it's not the latest version, but it's good enough. I don't want compiz nor any fancy desktop effect, I just want basic 3D acceleration.

----------


## Roehrich

Mandriva NEVER had SiS 3D support, but Mandriva 2009/2010 supported a lot of SiS based adapters out of the box (sisimedia driver) with 2D acceleration enabled.
However, SiS 3D performance is poor. I have a dual boot with Win 7 and Aero effects run barely.
Never expect to play any 3D games newer than 5 years on SiS grpahics, even if a 3D driver is released in future.

----------


## CoolRabbit

I have a Postivo Premium R430L with this crappy SiS 671 chip. 

Just to all you guys out there ... the post "THIS WORKS - explained version" on page 38 of this thread: 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=38

 will do the trick, am currently running a 1280x800 at 60Hz and it never looked better  :Wink: . 

Thanks to all for this post, thanks to mhgsys for the "for dummies guide" you are now my best friend  :Wink:  the blind typing was a "freaked me out moment" but everything went as expected. Just remember to change the driver to "sis671" as is written on the readme.txt  

Now to make this damn Realtek 8187b wi-fi card to work so I can lose the Win7 partition for good ...

----------


## nikwood28

Hi all!

Complete noob here, just installed ubutu lucid, and thanks to this thread have managed to get my sis 672 to an acceptable resolution,

however, my question is this:-

is there anyway i can get the desktop effects working?

i have seen lots of videos etc of people having pretty amazing desktops and im jealous!!!

pppllleeeaaaasssee can someone give me a definative?

Answers on a postcard

Nick x

----------


## dc740

sure. I can give you the definitive answer:

NO. You won't have nice desktop effects with this chipset... don't hold your hopes. It just won't happen. There is NO support from SiS. There is no 3D acceleration, and probably there won't ever be anything close to it.
Good Luck.

----------


## nikwood28

Wounded!!! Is that because SiS are just pr*cks? so im basically scuppered then aren't i?

----------


## codegateway

> Wounded!!! Is that because SiS are just pr*cks? so im basically scuppered then aren't i?


It seems we all are...unless changing our machine, so never buy a Sis product inside one.

----------


## Elzigzag

> sure. I can give you the definitive answer:
> 
> NO. You won't have nice desktop effects with this chipset... don't hold your hopes. It just won't happen. There is NO support from SiS. There is no 3D acceleration, and probably there won't ever be anything close to it.
> Good Luck.


That's the crude truth. dc740 had the honesty to say it straight. The definitive answer is simply NO!.

I guess we should make a page in Facebook to spread the word NEVER BUY SiS, anything SiS, even if it's just a mouse pad. If something carries a SiS label, avoid it and tell to your friends not to buy it. BOYCOTT SiS!!!!!

----------


## lordyosch

Thanks for this. Turned a horrid wxp laptop into an ubuntu laptop

I've waited for this for ages. I'm now Windows free!

Jay

----------


## natewlew

This works for me until I plug in a 1680x1050 monitor.  I have tryed changing setting for the 1680x1050 but it won't work.

Also when I make changes to the xorg.conf file I have to restart.  Restarting gdm does not work (all I get is a black screen).

----------


## theonhighgod

This worked for me but with one issue, after i restarted gdm i got the xorg troubleshooting guide with an error of something like fbdev driver not found, then i checked in the xorg.conf file and noticed in the device section (unlike as suggested in the read me file that came with the driver) the "driver" option was not set to sis671.

attached is my xorg.conf file encase it is useful

----------


## Pete051

No not working yet, seems that if I don't blacklist the vga16fb driver first tty1 is non functional, just like looking into a snowstorm. then the problem comes the Xorg -configure step that complains:
open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory - if this is related to the blacklisted vga I don't know.

Transferring the resulting file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and altering the driver from fb0 to sis671 in xorg.conf simply makes the system unaccessable and need rescuing with the installation disc   
any ideas anyone ?
thanks
Pete

----------


## Pete051

Ok running I used an old xorg.conf that I've used before with this laptop, not perfect but at least usable

----------


## gh1234

BTW  :Very Happy:  I just remembered how I set up my grub to make the boot experience almost perfect using this graphics chip...
I hope I have the right things in mind, so test it at your own risk and keep a backup of every configuration file  :Capital Razz: 
First: Set the GFX Mode in /etc/default/grub to
GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x786
or what ever matches your configuration and is usable by vbebuffer.
Further you have to change /etc/grub.d/00_header to 


```
#! /bin/sh -e

# grub-mkconfig helper script.
# Copyright (C) 2006,2007,2008,2009,2010  Free Software Foundation, Inc.
#
# GRUB is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
# the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
# (at your option) any later version.
#
# GRUB is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
# GNU General Public License for more details.
#
# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
# along with GRUB.  If not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.

transform="s,x,x,"

prefix=/usr
exec_prefix=${prefix}
libdir=${exec_prefix}/lib
grub_prefix=`echo /boot/grub | sed ${transform}`
locale_dir=`echo /boot/grub/locale | sed ${transform}`
grub_lang=`echo $LANG | cut -d _ -f 1`

. ${libdir}/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib

# Do this as early as possible, since other commands might depend on it.
# (e.g. the `loadfont' command might need lvm or raid modules)
for i in ${GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES} ; do
  echo "insmod $i"
done

if [ "x${GRUB_DEFAULT}" = "x" ] ; then GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ; fi
if [ "x${GRUB_DEFAULT}" = "xsaved" ] ; then GRUB_DEFAULT='${saved_entry}' ; fi
if [ "x${GRUB_TIMEOUT}" = "x" ] ; then GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 ; fi
if [ "x${GRUB_GFXMODE}" = "x" ] ; then GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 ; fi

cat << EOF
if [ -s \$prefix/grubenv ]; then
  load_env
fi
set default="${GRUB_DEFAULT}"
if [ \${prev_saved_entry} ]; then
  set saved_entry=\${prev_saved_entry}
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z \${boot_once} ]; then
    saved_entry=\${chosen}
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n \${have_grubenv} ]; then if [ -z \${boot_once} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}
EOF

case ${GRUB_TERMINAL_INPUT}:${GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT} in
  serial:* | *:serial)
    if ! test -e ${grub_prefix}/serial.mod ; then
      echo "Serial terminal not available on this platform." >&2 ; exit 1
    fi

    if [ "x${GRUB_SERIAL_COMMAND}" = "x" ] ; then
      grub_warn "Requested serial terminal but GRUB_SERIAL_COMMAND is unspecified. Default parameters will be used."
      GRUB_SERIAL_COMMAND=serial
    fi
    echo "${GRUB_SERIAL_COMMAND}"
  ;;
esac

case x${GRUB_TERMINAL_INPUT} in
  x)
    # Just use the native terminal
  ;;
  x*)
    cat << EOF
if terminal_input ${GRUB_TERMINAL_INPUT} ; then true ; else
  # For backward compatibility with versions of terminal.mod that don't
  # understand terminal_input
  terminal ${GRUB_TERMINAL_INPUT}
fi
EOF
  ;;
esac

case x${GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT} in
 xgfxterm)
    # Make the font accessible
    prepare_grub_to_access_device `${grub_probe} --target=device ${GRUB_FONT_PATH}`

    cat << EOF
if loadfont `make_system_path_relative_to_its_root ${GRUB_FONT_PATH}` ; then
  set gfxmode=${GRUB_GFXMODE}
  set gfxpayload=keep
  insmod gfxterm
  insmod ${GRUB_VIDEO_BACKEND}
  if terminal_output gfxterm ; then true ; else
    # For backward compatibility with versions of terminal.mod that don't
    # understand terminal_output
    terminal gfxterm
  fi
EOF
if [ x$GRUB_THEME != x ] && [ -f $GRUB_THEME ] \
	&& is_path_readable_by_grub $GRUB_THEME; then
    echo "Found theme: $GRUB_THEME" >&2
    prepare_grub_to_access_device `${grub_probe} --target=device $GRUB_THEME` | sed -e "s/^/  /"
    cat << EOF
  insmod gfxmenu
  set theme=(\$root)`make_system_path_relative_to_its_root $GRUB_THEME`
  set menuviewer=gfxmenu
EOF
fi
    cat << EOF
fi
EOF
  ;;
  x)
    # Just use the native terminal
  ;;
  x*)
    cat << EOF
if terminal_output ${GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT} ; then true ; else
  # For backward compatibility with versions of terminal.mod that don't
  # understand terminal_output
  terminal ${GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT}
fi
EOF
  ;;
esac

# Gettext variables and module
if [ "x${LANG}" != "xC" ] ; then
    prepare_grub_to_access_device $(${grub_probe} --target=device ${locale_dir})
  cat << EOF
set locale_dir=(\$root)$(make_system_path_relative_to_its_root ${locale_dir})
set lang=${grub_lang}
insmod gettext
EOF
fi

cat << EOF
if [ \${recordfail} = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=${GRUB_TIMEOUT}
fi
EOF

# Play an initial tune
if [ "x${GRUB_INIT_TUNE}" != "x" ] ; then
  cat << EOF
insmod play
play ${GRUB_INIT_TUNE}
EOF
fi
```

It's almost the same and should not make any change that could brake your system, BUT PLEASE MAKE A BACKUP  :Smile: 
And last but not least backup /boot/grub/grub.cfg and run 

```
sudo update-grub
```

No warranty that this does the job correctly, but I hope it does for everyone.

BTW: I don't know exactly, but maybe you have to unblacklist the vga126fb if you did the other workaround before.

Cheers  :Very Happy:

----------


## orduek

Hi,
I used the proposed drivers, copied them to /usr/lib/xorg/drivers/modules
I saw that their there but after restart I get an error msg:
" Ubuntu is running in low-graphic mode..."
(EE) SIS(0): ERROR
(EE) SIS(0): No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync
.
.
.
*******
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have usable configurations

----------


## gh1234

May you check the log and post it here? May you post your xorg.conf too? Would help a lot to determine what the problem with your configuration is  :Smile:

----------


## orduek

Here's my xorg.conf:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
        Driver "sis671"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
 Identifier "Configured Monitor"
 HorizSync 28-72
 VertRefresh 43-60
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

How can I get the log files?
I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on an LG R450 laptop with sis671/771 
thank you.

----------


## gh1234

The log is located at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, use a live disc or the minimal graphics recover system thing if it works to copy and paste the log...  :Smile: 
BTW: Which resolution do you want to use?

----------


## orduek

here is the log file:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ord-laptop 2.6.32-23-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 11 07:54:58 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic root=UUID=703a284d-e291-4551-b59f-a4ff8c48cc5a ro quiet splash
Build Date: 16 June 2010  09:31:32AM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 14 14:33:44 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1854:200c Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfdee0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/128
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
(II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.8.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
(--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.7.6.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0xCC00
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
(II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
		http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
(==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
(II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org
(II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".
(--) SIS(0): 262144K shared video RAM (UMA)
(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 503.174 MHz
(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xFDEE0000 (size 64K)
(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 262144 KB
(II) SIS(0): Using 20480K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
(--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/Plasma panel (max. X 0 Y 0, pref. 0x0, RGB24)
(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1006.35 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT2)
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x6a1ae172 (LCD)
(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor HSync range
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor VRefresh range
(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-61.00 Hz
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 71.00 Hz
(WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(WW) SIS(0): Mode pool is empty
(EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
(EE) SIS(0):                       ERROR:
(EE) SIS(0): No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync
(EE) SIS(0):                   END OF MESSAGE
(EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
(II) UnloadModule: "sis671"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

The screen resolution sopuse to be 1366X760 or something like that
for now, I just want it to be higher than 800x600  :Smile:

----------


## gh1234

So, your xorg.conf is wrong, check this post to get a full explaination of how to set it up right: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=371

----------


## orduek

OK.
I reinstalled Ubuntu and worked specifically with the guide suggested above.
I still get the same error.
my xorg.conf is now:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
	FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
	FontPath     "built-ins"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dri"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "FastVram"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HostBus"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BenchmarkMemcpy"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseSSE"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MaxXFBMem"          	# <i>
        #Option     "Accel"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TurboQueue"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "RenderAcceleration" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# <str>
        #Option     "Reflect"            	# <str>
        #Option     "EnableSiSCtrl"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWCursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWCursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursor"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseColorHWCursor"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlending" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlendThreshold" 	# <i>
        #Option     "InternalModes"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConstantDPI"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "OverruleFrequencyRanges" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "RestoreBySetMode"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Vesa"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT1Type"      	# <str>
        #Option     "ForceCRT1"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT2Type"      	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Detection"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT1LCD"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT2ReDetection" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnableHotkey"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT1VGAAspect" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ForceCRT2VGAAspect" 	# <str>
        #Option     "UseROMData"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseOEMData"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ScaleLCD"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CenterLCD"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation" 	# <i>
        #Option     "PDC"                	# <i>
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation2" 	# <i>
        #Option     "PDC2"               	# <i>
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation1" 	# <i>
        #Option     "PDC1"               	# <i>
        #Option     "EMI"                	# <i>
        #Option     "LVDSHL"             	# <i>
        #Option     "ForcePanelRGB"      	# <i>
        #Option     "SpecialTiming"      	# <str>
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "TVXPosOffset"       	# <i>
        #Option     "TVYPosOffset"       	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVEdgeEnhance"   	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVAntiFlicker"   	# <str>
        #Option     "SISTVSaturation"    	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVCFilter"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SISTVYFilter"       	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibFine" 	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibCoarse" 	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVXScale"        	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVYScale"        	# <i>
        #Option     "SenseYPbPr"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "YPbPrAspectRatio"   	# <str>
        #Option     "TVBlueWorkAround"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVType"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVOverscan"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVSuperOverscan"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthCVBS" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthSVIDEO" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVLumaFlickerFilter" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVChromaBandwidth" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVChromaFlickerFilter" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVCVBSColor"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVTextEnhance"    	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVContrast"       	# <i>
        #Option     "SIS6326TVAntiFlicker" 	# <str>
        #Option     "SIS6326TVEnableYFilter" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SIS6326TVYFilterStrong" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SIS6326TVForcePlug" 	# <str>
        #Option     "SIS6326FSCAdjust"   	# <i>
        #Option     "CRT1Gamma"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT2Gamma"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "GammaBrightness"    	# <str>
        #Option     "GammaBrightnessCRT2" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2GammaBrightness" 	# <str>
        #Option     "Brightness"         	# <str>
        #Option     "NewGammaBrightness" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Brightness"     	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaBrightness" 	# <str>
        #Option     "Contrast"           	# <str>
        #Option     "NewGammaContrast"   	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Contrast"       	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaContrast" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT1Saturation"     	# <i>
        #Option     "Xvideo"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvOnCRT2"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvGamma"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultContrast"  	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultBrightness" 	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultHue"       	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultSaturation" 	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfx" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfxLR" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvChromaMin"        	# <i>
        #Option     "XvChromaMax"        	# <i>
        #Option     "XvUseChromaKey"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvInsideChromaKey"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvYUVChromaKey"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDisableColorKey"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultAdaptor"   	# <str>
        #Option     "YV12"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedFB"           	# [<str>]
        #Option     "TwinView"           	# [<str>]
        #Option     "MergedFBAuto"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT2HSync"          	# <str>
        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"       	# <str>
        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Position"       	# <str>
        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation" 	# <str>
        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# <str>
        #Option     "MergedDPI"          	# <str>
        #Option     "MergedXinerama"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TwinviewXineramaInfo" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedXineramaScreen0" 	# [<str>]
        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FutroTiming"        	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "sis671"
	VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
	BoardName   "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

and the xorg.0.log is:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-25-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ord-laptop 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=22ea74f5-7c07-48a2-98cc-440299d1009c ro quiet splash
Build Date: 23 April 2010  05:11:50PM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 14 16:31:47 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1854:200c Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfdee0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/128
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
(II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.8.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
(--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.7.6.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0xCC00
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
(II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
		http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
(==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
(II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org
(II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".
(--) SIS(0): 262144K shared video RAM (UMA)
(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 503.174 MHz
(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xFDEE0000 (size 64K)
(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 262144 KB
(II) SIS(0): Using 20480K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
(--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/Plasma panel (max. X 0 Y 0, pref. 0x0, RGB24)
(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1006.35 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT2)
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x6a1ae172 (LCD)
(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor HSync range
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor VRefresh range
(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-61.00 Hz
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 71.00 Hz
(WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(WW) SIS(0): Mode pool is empty
(EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
(EE) SIS(0):                       ERROR:
(EE) SIS(0): No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync
(EE) SIS(0):                   END OF MESSAGE
(EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
(II) UnloadModule: "sis671"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

I have an LG-R450 and the screen resolution soppuse to be 1366x768, maybe that is why it doesn't work?
some help?
Thank you very much.

----------


## gh1234

I'm sorry, I do not know a clue... I think you have to manually define modlines as the default modlines were not excepted by Xorg for unknow reason...
I don't know how to fix this  :Sad:

----------


## ajoliveira

Hi, Jonas

Tried yuor mod, in my system it should be paired with the previous fix:

as root (su)

#echo blacklist vga16fb > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf

and then 

#update-initramfs -u

the terminals look good.

----------


## ajoliveira

> Just to make it a little easier for all of us;
> btw:Thx @purct and @ajoliveira


Hey, should add thanx @gh1234, he pointed me to a stupid mistake I was making when trying to compile the new driver and was the first to get it on Lucid 32-bit  :Smile:

----------


## Roehrich

> I have an LG-R450 and the screen resolution soppuse to be 1366x768, maybe that is why it doesn't work?


...



> If you use sis 2d linux driver with panel size 1366x768.
> You MUST enable the option UseTiming1366 like bellow:
> 
> Section "Device"
>      Identifier "Configured Video Device"
>      Driver "sis"
>      Option "UseTiming1366" "yes"
> EndSection
> 
> source: http://barroslee.blogspot.com/

----------


## orduek

Thank you very much.
after only adding those lines with the guide written here I had no success, BUT - 
I went to that blog and asked for the 2d driver from the writer (who works on the 3d now) - then I added those line and finally - I can you my full resolution here (1366x768)!!
Thank you all very much.

----------


## orduek

Ok, one more thing - 
does anyone knows how to use extended screen with this driver?
thank you for all your help.

----------


## orduek

Since posting here I already installed the system for a few times. 
Its the X session is very unstable - windows shutting down, X restarts etc.
any idea what may be the problem?

----------


## gh1234

Extended Screens will not work with this driver  :Sad: 
You can only display the same on both displays...

Can you please attach Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old? Maybe we can see the problem there.

----------


## orduek

I'm now configuring again the system.
I'll gather some information and send the logs (BTW where are they??)

What I can tell now is that whenever some window is closed I get "segmentation fault" in terminal.

----------


## orduek

here is Xorg.0.log:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-25-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ord-laptop 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=e0a577da-4785-4585-ada1-e2079a330db5 ro quiet splash
Build Date: 23 April 2010  05:11:50PM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 20 19:18:48 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1854:200c Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfdee0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/128
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "sis"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so
(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis
(--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.7.6.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0xCC00
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
(**) SIS(0): Option "UseTiming1366" "yes"
(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
(II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
		http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
(==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using Special Timing 1366x768 with LVDS.
(--) SIS(0): 262144K shared video RAM (UMA)
(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 503.174 MHz
(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xFDEE0000 (size 64K)
(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 262144 KB
(II) SIS(0): Using 20480K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
(--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/plasma panel (1366x768, 14, non-exp., RGB18 [ef230a])
(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1006.35 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT2)
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x6a1ae172 (LCD)
(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor HSync range
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor VRefresh range
(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-61.00 Hz
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 71.00 Hz
(WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (unknown reason)
(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1368x768 (pitch 1368)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1366x768" (1368x768) (For CRT device: 85.2 MHz, 47.8 kHz, 59.8 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz)
(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) SIS(0): initializing int10
(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 1S020350.5
(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x7f
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "sis" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) SIS(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000
(II) SIS(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) SIS(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) SIS(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) SIS(0): [dri] Video RAM memory heap: 0x1400000 to 0xff70000 (241088KB)
(II) SIS(0): [dri] handle = 0xfdee0000, size = 65536
(II) SIS(0): [drm] AGP enabled
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Allocated 32MB AGP memory
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Bound 32MB AGP memory
(II) SIS(0): [drm] No valid IRQ number for device 1:0:0 (code -22)
(II) SIS(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) SIS(0): Framebuffer from (0,0) to (1367,3830)
(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	8x8 color pattern filled rectangles
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		21 256x256 slots
		7 512x512 slots
		32 8x8 color pattern slots
(--) SIS(0): CPU frequency 2100.00Mhz
(II) SIS(0): Benchmarking system RAM to video RAM memory transfer methods:
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked libc memcpy()... 	352.2 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-1 memcpy()... 	353.2 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-2 memcpy()... 	153.4 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX memcpy()... 	353.0 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked SSE memcpy()... 	359.9 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX2 memcpy()... 	357.8 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): Using SSE method for aligned data transfers to video RAM
(--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for unaligned data transfers to video RAM
(==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled
(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) SIS(0): DPMS enabled
(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports one video overlay
(II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330/340/350 series HW Xv by default on CRT2
(II) SIS(0): Default Xv adaptor is Video Overlay
(II) SIS(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) SIS(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) SIS(0): Initialized SISCTRL extension version 0.1
(II) SIS(0): Registered screen 0 with SISCTRL extension version 0.1
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/sis671_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/sis671_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-2CE46D2F8CCFAB6C1A4B498F695121C1147485D7.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event7)
(**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)
(**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device CNF7129 (/dev/input/event8)
(**) CNF7129: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) CNF7129: always reports core events
(**) CNF7129: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) CNF7129: Found keys
(II) CNF7129: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CNF7129" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event9)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad (/dev/input/event10)
(**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: always reports core events
(**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Found 11 mouse buttons
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Found relative axes
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Found x and y relative axes
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Configuring as mouse
(**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad" (type: MOUSE)
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad (/dev/input/mouse1)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/event4)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/mouse0)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Asus Laptop extra buttons (/dev/input/event6)
(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: always reports core events
(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Found keys
(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Asus Laptop extra buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
```

this is after the gdm is started but I didn't see the panels.
thank you very much.

----------


## gh1234

It would be best to see the logfile of the crash. So may you please attach the Xorg.0.log.old file after you restarted X from a crash? Because in this one are no information about your issue, thought.

The Segmentationfaults appear when running a program from the terminal right? You may run a program by valgrind then to find out whats on the stack when the segmention fault appears.
Try to install valgring (sudo apt-get install valgrind) and run 

```
valgrind gedit > ~/valgrind.log
```

 I hope this will show us if it's a problem with GTK or X (It will be Xorg more likly  :Very Happy: ) else we have to use gdb. So attach the valgrind.log file wich can be found in your home folder after closing gedit.

You can restore your panels by pressing alt+F2, then start gnome-panel BTW.

----------


## orduek

thank you very much for your help  :Smile: 
here's Xorg.0.old after X restarted spontaneously:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-25-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux ord-laptop 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=e0a577da-4785-4585-ada1-e2079a330db5 ro quiet splash
Build Date: 23 April 2010  05:11:50PM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 20 23:39:04 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1854:200c Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfdee0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/128
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "sis"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so
(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis
(--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.7.6.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0xCC00
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
(**) SIS(0): Option "UseTiming1366" "yes"
(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
(II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
		http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
(==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using Special Timing 1366x768 with LVDS.
(--) SIS(0): 262144K shared video RAM (UMA)
(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 503.174 MHz
(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xFDEE0000 (size 64K)
(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 262144 KB
(II) SIS(0): Using 20480K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
(--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/plasma panel (1366x768, 14, non-exp., RGB18 [ef230a])
(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1006.35 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT2)
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x6a1ae172 (LCD)
(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor HSync range
(II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor VRefresh range
(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-61.00 Hz
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 71.00 Hz
(WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (unknown reason)
(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1368x768 (pitch 1368)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1366x768" (1368x768) (For CRT device: 85.2 MHz, 47.8 kHz, 59.8 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz)
(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) SIS(0): initializing int10
(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 1S020350.5
(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x7f
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "sis" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) SIS(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000
(II) SIS(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) SIS(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) SIS(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) SIS(0): [dri] Video RAM memory heap: 0x1400000 to 0xff70000 (241088KB)
(II) SIS(0): [dri] handle = 0xfdee0000, size = 65536
(II) SIS(0): [drm] AGP enabled
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Allocated 32MB AGP memory
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Bound 32MB AGP memory
(II) SIS(0): [drm] No valid IRQ number for device 1:0:0 (code -22)
(II) SIS(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) SIS(0): Framebuffer from (0,0) to (1367,3830)
(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	8x8 color pattern filled rectangles
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		21 256x256 slots
		7 512x512 slots
		32 8x8 color pattern slots
(--) SIS(0): CPU frequency 2100.00Mhz
(II) SIS(0): Benchmarking system RAM to video RAM memory transfer methods:
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked libc memcpy()... 	357.2 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-1 memcpy()... 	354.9 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-2 memcpy()... 	153.7 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX memcpy()... 	356.9 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked SSE memcpy()... 	360.5 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX2 memcpy()... 	359.7 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): Using SSE method for aligned data transfers to video RAM
(--) SIS(0): Using MMX2 method for unaligned data transfers to video RAM
(==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled
(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) SIS(0): DPMS enabled
(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports one video overlay
(II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330/340/350 series HW Xv by default on CRT2
(II) SIS(0): Default Xv adaptor is Video Overlay
(II) SIS(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) SIS(0): Direct rendering enabled
(II) SIS(0): Initialized SISCTRL extension version 0.1
(II) SIS(0): Registered screen 0 with SISCTRL extension version 0.1
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/sis671_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/sis671_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-2CE46D2F8CCFAB6C1A4B498F695121C1147485D7.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event7)
(**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)
(**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device CNF7129 (/dev/input/event6)
(**) CNF7129: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) CNF7129: always reports core events
(**) CNF7129: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) CNF7129: Found keys
(II) CNF7129: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CNF7129" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event9)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad (/dev/input/event10)
(**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: always reports core events
(**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Found 11 mouse buttons
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Found scroll wheel(s)
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Found relative axes
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Found x and y relative axes
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Configuring as mouse
(**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad" (type: MOUSE)
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad (/dev/input/mouse1)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/event4)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/mouse0)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Asus Laptop extra buttons (/dev/input/event8)
(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: always reports core events
(**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Found keys
(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Asus Laptop extra buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us,il"
(**) Option "xkb_variant" ","
(**) Option "xkb_options" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
(II) SIS(0): Restoring by setting old mode 0x03
(II) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) CNF7129: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) Sleep Button: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) Power Button: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) Video Bus: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) Power Button: Close
(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Freeing AGP memory
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Releasing AGP module
(II) SIS(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) SIS(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf852b000 at 0xb77d2000
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.
(WW) SIS(0): xf86UnMapVidMem: cannot find region for [0xb7651000,0x10000]
(WW) SIS(0): xf86UnMapVidMem: cannot find region for [0xa7651000,0x10000000]
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

in the same session I tried to get valgrind's log but after restart it looked empty  :Sad: 

anyway, the laptops seems much more stable with disabling the wireless from BIOS (rtl8192se).

----------


## orduek

OK,
after disabling my wireless the system seems to be stable...
Another problem I'm having is with connecting another LCD screen to the laptop.
My laptop is working on a 1366x768 resolution and the screen I want to connect to is 1280x1024 (5:4).
When connecting the together I only have the option of 1024x768 (which is really low).
Is there a way I can change resolution to 1280x1024? or maybe to disable laptop screen and use only 1280x1024 on the LCD screen when connected?
thank you very much.

----------


## gh1234

Sorry  :Very Happy:  I never did that with sis671. The driver is definitly not capable of different settings for an internal and external screen.
Maybe you can set up a prefered mode in xorg.conf so the resolution becomes higher. Which would make your internal screen looking ****ed up... But I'm sorry... don't know how to do this exactly

----------


## Roehrich

@ orduek

I've also never tested an external screen on SiS 672, but you may give the utility 'sisctrl' a try.
sisctrl is a GUI to configure display modes, screens, colors etc on SiS video chipsets.
There are 32 and 64 bit versions:

http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linu...page=Downloads

----------


## orduek

> @ orduek
> 
> I've also never tested an external screen on SiS 672, but you may give the utility 'sisctrl' a try.
> sisctrl is a GUI to configure display modes, screens, colors etc on SiS video chipsets.
> There are 32 and 64 bit versions:
> 
> http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linu...page=Downloads


Thanx.
I tried that but the sis control gives me the same options as the Ubuntu built in control.  :Sad: 
No luck yet.

----------


## orduek

After recent updates I experience crashing again.
Heres what I get when trying to open gedit with valgrind:


```
valgrind firefox > ~/valgrind.log
==1920== Memcheck, a memory error detector
==1920== Copyright (C) 2002-2009, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.
==1920== Using Valgrind-3.6.0.SVN-Debian and LibVEX; rerun with -h for copyright info
==1920== Command: firefox
==1920== 
/bin/sh: Can't open firefox
==1920== 
==1920== HEAP SUMMARY:
==1920==     in use at exit: 696 bytes in 44 blocks
==1920==   total heap usage: 46 allocs, 2 frees, 1,728 bytes allocated
==1920== 
==1920== LEAK SUMMARY:
==1920==    definitely lost: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
==1920==    indirectly lost: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
==1920==      possibly lost: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
==1920==    still reachable: 696 bytes in 44 blocks
==1920==         suppressed: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
==1920== Rerun with --leak-check=full to see details of leaked memory
==1920== 
==1920== For counts of detected and suppressed errors, rerun with: -v
==1920== ERROR SUMMARY: 0 errors from 0 contexts (suppressed: 13 from 8)
ord@ord-laptop:~$ valgrind gedit > ~/valgrind.log
==1923== Memcheck, a memory error detector
==1923== Copyright (C) 2002-2009, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.
==1923== Using Valgrind-3.6.0.SVN-Debian and LibVEX; rerun with -h for copyright info
==1923== Command: gedit
==1923== 
==1923== 
==1923== Process terminating with default action of signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
==1923==  General Protection Fault
==1923==    at 0x46394B0: ??? (in /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.10)
==1923==    by 0x4635D65: ??? (in /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.10)
==1923==    by 0x4637C64: ??? (in /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.10)
==1923==    by 0x46481AB: ??? (in /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.10)
==1923==    by 0x464465D: ??? (in /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.10)
==1923==    by 0x462B72D: ??? (in /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.10)
==1923==    by 0x4624FCC: cairo_stroke_preserve (in /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.10)
==1923==    by 0x4624FF1: cairo_stroke (in /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.10)
==1923==    by 0x6D578AE: ??? (in /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2.26.3)
==1923==    by 0x6D51C6D: ??? (in /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2.26.3)
==1923==    by 0x6D469BA: ??? (in /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2.26.3)
==1923==    by 0x6D4A088: ??? (in /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2.26.3)
==1923== 
==1923== HEAP SUMMARY:
==1923==     in use at exit: 2,180,438 bytes in 32,062 blocks
==1923==   total heap usage: 226,058 allocs, 193,996 frees, 17,896,406 bytes allocated
==1923== 
==1923== LEAK SUMMARY:
==1923==    definitely lost: 1,983 bytes in 9 blocks
==1923==    indirectly lost: 7,500 bytes in 376 blocks
==1923==      possibly lost: 1,552,783 bytes in 22,975 blocks
==1923==    still reachable: 618,172 bytes in 8,702 blocks
==1923==         suppressed: 0 bytes in 0 blocks
==1923== Rerun with --leak-check=full to see details of leaked memory
==1923== 
==1923== For counts of detected and suppressed errors, rerun with: -v
==1923== ERROR SUMMARY: 0 errors from 0 contexts (suppressed: 243 from 13)
Killed
```

any idea?

----------


## orduek

> After recent updates I experience crashing again.
> Heres what I get when trying to open gedit with valgrind:
> 
> 
> ```
> valgrind firefox > ~/valgrind.log
> ==1920== Memcheck, a memory error detector
> ==1920== Copyright (C) 2002-2009, and GNU GPL'd, by Julian Seward et al.
> ==1920== Using Valgrind-3.6.0.SVN-Debian and LibVEX; rerun with -h for copyright info
> ...


OK, it seems that this problem was temporary - after few reboots everything went back to normal.
I'm still looking for an option to connect my laptop to a 4:3 screen with 1280x1024 resolution without a problem- if someone has an idea it will be great.

BTW - any chance of seeing a good 3D + extended screen supported driver soon? (maybe on maverick?)

----------


## perbiu

I have successfully fixed mine laptop with SiS****671 mirage-3 14.1 inch 1280x800 Lucid Lynx 10.04 for 2D acceleration at least the same as in 9.10 made by barrios since the old 9.10 driver no longer works in 10.04 lucid, here is another walkthrough for those who has troubles when they kill the gnome and flickers.

1. Download Driver here: http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_10.04.tar.gz

2. Unzip it, maybe in your home folder. A "32-bit" folder will appear.

3. Open terminal in the applications>accessories icon then type *cd 32-bit* so you will be in the 32-bit folder that contains sis671_drv.la and sis671_drv.so

4. type *sudo cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/*

5. type *sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf*

7. a notepad will appear, copy and paste all of the code's content below into that notepad.



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
        Driver "sis671"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
 Identifier "Configured Monitor"
 HorizSync 28-72
 VertRefresh 43-60
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

9. save it then restart.

If you have different monitor or resolution, you might change the HorizSync 28-72
 VertRefresh 43-60 to your monitor resolution which is available in your product manual, or just google it.

----------


## BradleyAtkins

Sorry this ended up in the wrong post

----------


## roronoaz0r0

> I have successfully fixed mine laptop with SiS****671 mirage-3 14.1 inch 1280x800 Lucid Lynx 10.04 for 2D acceleration at least the same as in 9.10 made by barrios since the old 9.10 driver no longer works in 10.04 lucid, here is another walkthrough for those who has troubles when they kill the gnome and flickers.
> 
> 1. Download Driver here: http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_10.04.tar.gz
> 
> 2. Unzip it, maybe in your home folder. A "32-bit" folder will appear.
> 
> 3. Open terminal in the applications>accessories icon then type *cd 32-bit* so you will be in the 32-bit folder that contains sis671_drv.la and sis671_drv.so
> 
> 4. type *sudo cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/*
> ...



yeah it work's ... but the other problem is, I get bad color depth, maybe less than 24 bit

actually I'm using mint 9 Isadora which is based on Lucid, I guess I had the same bad color problem in Lucid

----------


## orduek

did anyone tried to use Maverick with sis671?

----------


## perbiu

> yeah it work's ... but the other problem is, I get bad color depth, maybe less than 24 bit
> 
> actually I'm using mint 9 Isadora which is based on Lucid, I guess I had the same bad color problem in Lucid


You need to find your monitor's horizsync vertrefresh in the internet and change it. at
*sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf*

mine's
 HorizSync 28-72
 VertRefresh 43-60

----------


## nestor123

Thanks! work for me in a notebook Olivetti 500 series with a Sis 671 video card.

----------


## benichoukkke

hi everyone,

I think that my problem is quite the same, but I've got a little problem with one step of the config...

here is a few things that I tried...

here is the problem, I install a fresh version of ubuntu 10.04 (64bits) and I can't
get higher resolution than 1024*768 on a wxga 17.1" screen wich is
supposed to have 16:10 resolution and a resolution of 1440x900

the output of lspci | grep VGA is the following :

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)

I try to install the drivers in this way :

1) download the driver of SIS and put them in /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers
2) stop gdm
3) launch in a console Xorg -configure
-> but that step fail, with a segmentation fault,here is the output




> X.Org X Server 1.7.6
> Release Date: 2010-03-17
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server x86_64 Ubuntu
> Current Operating System: Linux b-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 05:14:15 UTC 2010 x86_64
> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic root=UUID=22ed2447-07d0-4bb3-8ab3-0d4d0db7434f ro quiet splash
> Build Date: 16 June 2010  09:34:29AM
> xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
> Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
> ...


In a second time I also try to manually change the xorg.conf file, by
changing the driver name and use the one that I put in the directory in
first step, but when I do this, when I re launch gdm the screen is weird
black and white with some kind of ghost...It's hard to describe...

currently I'm using VESA drivers but I can't get a high resolution so it's
very unpleasant to work on it...


In the hope that you could help me

thanks for your help

Benjamin

PS : Sorry for my English... I do the best I can
PS2 : the laptop is this one :http://www.**************/en/product...?productid=158
PS3 : link don't work...my laptop is CLEVO M771S

----------


## mhgsys

> hi everyone,
> 
> I think that my problem is quite the same, but I've got a little problem with one step of the config...
> 
> I try to install the drivers in this way :
> 
> 1) download the driver of SIS and put them in /usr/*lib64*/xorg/modules/drivers
> 2) stop gdm
> 3) launch in a console Xorg -configure
> ...


It's suppose to be;


```
sudo cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
```

----------


## azedddine

hello 

i managed to mandriva spring 2010, after traying ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 alpha, no solution, but with mandriva the driver "sisimedia" is working fine as default, and after enbling the direct rending, i get a perfect screen with good dislay

----------


## Elzigzag

> hello 
> 
> i managed to mandriva spring 2010, after traying ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 alpha, no solution, but with mandriva the driver "sisimedia" is working fine as default, and after enbling the direct rending, i get a perfect screen with good dislay


Aaaannnnd does 3D Acceleration work? Should that be the case I'll switch to Mandriva 2010 just like that!

----------


## azedddine

> Aaaannnnd does 3D Acceleration work? Should that be the case I'll switch to Mandriva 2010 just like that!


hahahaha, no there is NO 3D Acceleration, but least, no problem while booting, and the driver is updated by mandriva.

----------


## Elzigzag

> hahahaha, no there is NO 3D Acceleration, but least, no problem while booting, and the driver is updated by mandriva.


  :Brick wall:  Grrr! So, no 3D yet? Anyway, GOOOOOOD for Mandriva 2010!!!!!
         May be I should give a it a try! I hope there's a Live Cd available.
         On second thought I'm going there right now.

Thanks Azeddine!

----------


## azedddine

> Grrr! So, no 3D yet? Anyway, GOOOOOOD for Mandriva 2010!!!!!
>          May be I should give a it a try! I hope there's a Live Cd available.
>          On second thought I'm going there right now.
> 
> Thanks Azeddine!



ok good luck

----------


## helpthelab

Has anyone tried to drive a 1920x1200 monitor with the sis 771? I have an ideacentre q100 and the best resolution I can get out of it with the sis671 drivers is 1680x1200. Here is my xorg.conf:



```

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection
 Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
    FontPath     "built-ins"
EndSection
 Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
    Load  "dri2"
    Load  "record"
    Load  "extmod"
    Load  "dri"
    Load  "dbe"
EndSection
 Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection
 Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
 Section "Monitor"
    #DisplaySize      520   320    # mm
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "DEL"
    ModelName    "DELL U2410"
    HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection
 Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "FastVram"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HostBus"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "BenchmarkMemcpy"        # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseSSE"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "MaxXFBMem"              # <i>
        #Option     "Accel"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TurboQueue"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RenderAcceleration"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"                # <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"               # <i>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"                 # <str>
        #Option     "Reflect"                # <str>
        #Option     "EnableSiSCtrl"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWCursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWCursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursor"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseColorHWCursor"       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlending"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlendThreshold"     # <i>
        #Option     "InternalModes"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConstantDPI"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "OverruleFrequencyRanges"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RestoreBySetMode"       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Vesa"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT1Type"          # <str>
        #Option     "ForceCRT1"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT2Type"          # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Detection"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT1LCD"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT2ReDetection"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnableHotkey"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT1VGAAspect"     # <str>
        #Option     "ForceCRT2VGAAspect"     # <str>
        #Option     "UseROMData"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseOEMData"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ScaleLCD"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CenterLCD"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation"     # <i>
        #Option     "PDC"                    # <i>
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation2"     # <i>
        #Option     "PDC2"                   # <i>
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation1"     # <i>
        #Option     "PDC1"                   # <i>
        #Option     "EMI"                    # <i>
        #Option     "LVDSHL"                 # <i>
        #Option     "ForcePanelRGB"          # <i>
        #Option     "SpecialTiming"          # <str>
        #Option     "TVStandard"             # <str>
        #Option     "TVXPosOffset"           # <i>
        #Option     "TVYPosOffset"           # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVEdgeEnhance"       # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVAntiFlicker"       # <str>
        #Option     "SISTVSaturation"        # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVCFilter"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SISTVYFilter"           # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibFine"     # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibCoarse"     # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVXScale"            # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVYScale"            # <i>
        #Option     "SenseYPbPr"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "YPbPrAspectRatio"       # <str>
        #Option     "TVBlueWorkAround"       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVType"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVOverscan"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVSuperOverscan"      # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthCVBS"     # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthSVIDEO"     # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVLumaFlickerFilter"     # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVChromaBandwidth"     # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVChromaFlickerFilter"     # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVCVBSColor"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVTextEnhance"        # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVContrast"           # <i>
        #Option     "SIS6326TVAntiFlicker"     # <str>
        #Option     "SIS6326TVEnableYFilter"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SIS6326TVYFilterStrong"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SIS6326TVForcePlug"     # <str>
        #Option     "SIS6326FSCAdjust"       # <i>
        #Option     "CRT1Gamma"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT2Gamma"              # [<str>]
        #Option     "GammaBrightness"        # <str>
        #Option     "GammaBrightnessCRT2"     # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2GammaBrightness"     # <str>
        #Option     "Brightness"             # <str>
        #Option     "NewGammaBrightness"     # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Brightness"         # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaBrightness"     # <str>
        #Option     "Contrast"               # <str>
        #Option     "NewGammaContrast"       # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Contrast"           # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaContrast"     # <str>
        #Option     "CRT1Saturation"         # <i>
        #Option     "Xvideo"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvOnCRT2"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvGamma"                # [<str>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultContrast"      # <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultBrightness"     # <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultHue"           # <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultSaturation"     # <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfx"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfxLR"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvChromaMin"            # <i>
        #Option     "XvChromaMax"            # <i>
        #Option     "XvUseChromaKey"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvInsideChromaKey"      # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvYUVChromaKey"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDisableColorKey"      # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultAdaptor"       # <str>
        #Option     "YV12"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedFB"               # [<str>]
        #Option     "TwinView"               # [<str>]
        #Option     "MergedFBAuto"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT2HSync"              # <str>
        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"     # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"           # <str>
        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"     # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Position"           # <str>
        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"     # <str>
        #Option     "MetaModes"              # <str>
        #Option     "MergedDPI"              # <str>
        #Option     "MergedXinerama"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TwinviewXineramaInfo"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedXineramaScreen0"     # [<str>]
        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FutroTiming"            # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "sis671"
    VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
    BoardName   "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
 Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection 


```

----------


## emmerick

follow the topic

----------


## jinsujais

*Sis Mirage graphics not working properly*

Hi.

I searched for sis drivers in this forum and installed sis671_drv.* as said in a thread.
But after restarting, it cause error, showing that,

"Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode.... The following errors....: (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory, (EE) Screen(s) found. but none have a usable configuration..."

What to do?

I'm a beginner. Please help me to make my screen resolution which should be higher than 800x600.

----------


## Elzigzag

> *Sis Mirage graphics not working properly*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I searched for sis drivers in this forum and installed sis671_drv.* as said in a thread.
> But after restarting, it cause error, showing that,
> 
> "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode.... The following errors....: (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory, (EE) Screen(s) found. but none have a usable configuration..."
> 
> ...


I assume you followed each and every step detailed here => http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=445

Ok, do you remember which was the last option? Anyway login no matter what resolution, the thing is you get in. You won't have the right resolution yet, ok?
Once you get to the desktop, start a Terminal and 


```
  cd /etc/X11
  sudo nano xorg.conf
```

That will open xorg.conf in order to be edited, find "Device" Section and set `Driver   "sis671"` (If you're beginner do not change anything else). Now to exit and save make ^x, where ^ means CTRL.... in a few words CTRL-x will let you exit nano, remember to SAVE changes!  :Very Happy: 
After that you should restart and enjoy full resolution. Good luck!

----------


## jinsujais

Thanks Elzigzag.... It worked perfectly....

----------


## Elzigzag

> Thanks Elzigzag.... It worked perfectly....


 :Dancing: Congratulations!  :Dancing: 
That's the way to learn Ubuntu... and master it! You have managed through a BIG issue!
Don't forget to help others in Ubuntu Community! Whenever you feel you can help, just do it!

----------


## jinsujais

> That's the way to learn Ubuntu... and master it!


will try at the maximum... but, how?? can u suggest some initial steps....

----------


## Elzigzag

> will try at the maximum... but, how?? can u suggest some initial steps....


Is this your first time in Ubuntu? May be you could read some post-install guides that teach you how to tweak Ubuntu (simply google for 'post install ubuntu 10.04', when you find a problem with your Ubuntu ask the forums, when you find the solution share it. Ubuntu is a community, we're supposed to help each other, that's the way we AAAALLLLL learn.
*Keep in touch with this thread* (by suscription/bookmarking) you will need it next time you update. *If your noob-noob don't update until there's a solution/trick for SiS 671/771*, otherwise you won't be able to access your desktop (or you will access but in the wrong resolution).
See you around!  :Wave:

----------


## mhgsys

*Just a little workaround for everyone booting ubuntu 10.10 maverick.*
(vesa)

I did not figure out how to recompile the sis driver due to the  deprecated errors I get when running make.

However; My tty's work fine after blacklisting  vga16fb 


```
echo blacklist vga16fb > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf
```



```
update-initramfs -u
```



```
reboot
```

After the tty's are useable again we use them to generate a xorg.conf
switch to tty (ctrl+alt+f1 ,f2, f3 etc)



```
sudo service gdm stop
```



```
sudo Xorg -configure
```



```
sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```



```
sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

*Go to section Monitor and put in ;
 HorizSync       28-80
 VertRefresh     43-60

Change the driver to vesa in section Device*

then start gdm again (or reboot)


```
sudo service gdm start
```

Although It's on vesa.. I have my screen on 1280x768 on 10.10

I then downloaded xcompmgr and put it in my startup applications.. So I have transparency in my gnome-terminal. 

So; Not a solution for 10.10 yet.. But a good enough workaround for now .. for me.
Attached is a screenshot

----------


## Elzigzag

Has anybody heard about this?



> *SIS 671 / 672 MIRAGE 3 FUNCIONANDO NO UBUNTU 10.04 LUCID 32 E 64 BITS "DRIVER WINISCHHOFER" COM 3D*


The article is written in Portuguese (by *Hugo Bastos*) so I can't get everything and may be I'm repeating something that has already been posted. Anyway, to my surprise, the author states that he finally could enable 3D in his SiS video card. 
I'm asking to our enlightened friends in this forum: Is this possible? Can anyone translate and release the linked tutorial?

----------


## mhgsys

@Elzigzag

Google translate will do the trick translating it..I suppose.
http://translate.google.com/translat...&tl=en&act=url


But looking closer, he just installed the driver for the sis 671 771, and I don't see any big difference to the driver I installed.

 looking at my xorg.conf 

```
Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri2"
```

 Seems to be loading already... + glxgears give me


```
mhg@mhg-laptop:~$ glxgears 
644 frames in 5.0 seconds
639 frames in 5.0 seconds
554 frames in 6.1 seconds
```

(with my gnome and firefox open)




> as compiz can not recognize the driver but the dri and glx are active with an acceleration to reasonably good solution to install programs that require 3D acceleration is to use the effects of metacity, which will allow the full installation of gnome-do and others.

----------


## AlphaX2

Can you maybe try, if Gnome Shell is running with this pseudo-3D mode?! Cause it was only black and totaly unusable, with the 2D only SIS from Barros Lee.  :Wink:  But i hope, i can use this future release of Gnome also - if not i have to switch to a slow KDE 4.x or XFCE, or buy a new NON-SIS Notebook - but dont realy want that.  :Very Happy: 

Greetz. AlphaX2

----------


## Roehrich

> But looking closer, he just installed the driver for the sis 671 771, and I don't see any big difference to the driver I installed.


He also installed sis671_dri.so, I think that is the Satux 3D driver for SiS chipsets (only for 32 bit, gives me 'wrong elf class' on x86_64...)

----------


## mhgsys

> He also installed sis671_dri.so, I think that is the Satux 3D driver for SiS chipsets (only for 32 bit, gives me 'wrong elf class' on x86_64...)


Ah, I overlooked that fact completely, *thnx* for pointing me to this.
I just downloaded and installed the sis671_drv.la  sis671_drv.so and 
sis671_dri.so along with the xorg.conf giving on that page.
Seems to be working alot better now

Now gxlgears gives me;


```
 
704 frames in 5.0 seconds
715 frames in 5.0 seconds
705 frames in 5.0 seconds
711 frames in 5.0 seconds
```

and xorg.conf now contains



```
 Load "dri"
    Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension
    Load "v4l" # Video for Linux
    Load "extmod"
    Load "type1"
    Load "freetype"
    Load "glx" # 3D layer
    Load "GLcore"
Section "DRI"
        Mode 0666
EndSection
```

(I'm also on 64 bit btw, and did not recive the wrong elf class error) 
( 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux)

----------


## Elzigzag

> Ah, I overlooked that fact completely, *thnx* for pointing me to this.
> I just downloaded and installed the sis671_drv.la  sis671_drv.so
> sis671.dsis671_dri.so along with the xorg.conf giving on that page.
> Seems to be working alot better now
> .........


Well it seems it was useful someway the link I posted.
Now can you translate all those geeky things to desktop-user-human language?
Can you use Compiz? Or is it still forbidden to all of us, the SiS victims?

----------


## mhgsys

> Well it seems it was useful someway the link I posted.
> Now can you translate all those geeky things to desktop-user-human language?
> Can you use Compiz? Or is it still forbidden to all of us, the SiS victims?


Well; Still no compiz I'm afraid; it doesn't seem to recognize the driver as useful.

Anyway; I downloaded sis671drv.la, sis671drv.so and sis671.dri.so and the xorg from your link.

Then I moved sis671_drv.* to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ 


```
sudo mv sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
```

and I moved sis671_dri.so to  /usr/lib/dri


```
sudo mv sis671_dri.so /usr/lib/dri
```

Then I moved the xorg I downloaded from your link (I took the latest one)


```
sudo mv xorg.conf_loaddri2 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

And finally I restarted gdm by switching to tty.. ctrl alt +f1,f2 etc 
login in with your username and password and type;



```
sudo service gdm stop
```



```
sudo service gdm start
```

(I know.. You can also use restart to restart gdm. but that doesn't always work out the way it should)

----------


## Roehrich

> (I'm also on 64 bit btw, and did not recive the wrong elf class error) 
> ( 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux)


Well, I forgot to mention the fact that I'm running Mandriva, just passing by here from time to time...
There is no ia32-libs (32 bit compatibility) rpm package for Mandriva and that's why I get the 'wrong elf class' error  :Sad: 

Anyone tried Metisse with that driver?

----------


## BreakDaLotus

I've successfully installed the drivers on my Fujitsu v5535 and now i have a resolution of 1280x800 (60Hz). But i still can't have dual monitor on my laptop. It doesn't recognize my desktop monitor. Can someone help me?





Here is my xorg.conf



```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
    FontPath     "built-ins"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "extmod"
    Load  "dbe"
    Load  "glx"
    Load  "record"
    Load  "dri2"
    Load  "dri"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "FastVram"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HostBus"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "BenchmarkMemcpy"        # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseSSE"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "MaxXFBMem"              # <i>
        #Option     "Accel"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TurboQueue"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RenderAcceleration"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                    # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"                # <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"               # <i>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"                 # <str>
        #Option     "Reflect"                # <str>
        #Option     "EnableSiSCtrl"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWCursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWCursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursor"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseColorHWCursor"       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlending"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlendThreshold"     # <i>
        #Option     "InternalModes"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConstantDPI"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "OverruleFrequencyRanges"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RestoreBySetMode"       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Vesa"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT1Type"          # <str>
        #Option     "ForceCRT1"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT2Type"          # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Detection"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT1LCD"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT2ReDetection"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnableHotkey"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT1VGAAspect"     # <str>
        #Option     "ForceCRT2VGAAspect"     # <str>
        #Option     "UseROMData"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseOEMData"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ScaleLCD"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CenterLCD"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation"     # <i>
        #Option     "PDC"                    # <i>
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation2"     # <i>
        #Option     "PDC2"                   # <i>
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation1"     # <i>
        #Option     "PDC1"                   # <i>
        #Option     "EMI"                    # <i>
        #Option     "LVDSHL"                 # <i>
        #Option     "ForcePanelRGB"          # <i>
        #Option     "SpecialTiming"          # <str>
        #Option     "TVStandard"             # <str>
        #Option     "TVXPosOffset"           # <i>
        #Option     "TVYPosOffset"           # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVEdgeEnhance"       # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVAntiFlicker"       # <str>
        #Option     "SISTVSaturation"        # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVCFilter"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SISTVYFilter"           # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibFine"     # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibCoarse"     # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVXScale"            # <i>
        #Option     "SISTVYScale"            # <i>
        #Option     "SenseYPbPr"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "YPbPrAspectRatio"       # <str>
        #Option     "TVBlueWorkAround"       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVType"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVOverscan"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVSuperOverscan"      # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthCVBS"     # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthSVIDEO"     # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVLumaFlickerFilter"     # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVChromaBandwidth"     # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVChromaFlickerFilter"     # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVCVBSColor"          # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVTextEnhance"        # <i>
        #Option     "CHTVContrast"           # <i>
        #Option     "SIS6326TVAntiFlicker"     # <str>
        #Option     "SIS6326TVEnableYFilter"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SIS6326TVYFilterStrong"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SIS6326TVForcePlug"     # <str>
        #Option     "SIS6326FSCAdjust"       # <i>
        #Option     "CRT1Gamma"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT2Gamma"              # [<str>]
        #Option     "GammaBrightness"        # <str>
        #Option     "GammaBrightnessCRT2"     # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2GammaBrightness"     # <str>
        #Option     "Brightness"             # <str>
        #Option     "NewGammaBrightness"     # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Brightness"         # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaBrightness"     # <str>
        #Option     "Contrast"               # <str>
        #Option     "NewGammaContrast"       # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Contrast"           # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaContrast"     # <str>
        #Option     "CRT1Saturation"         # <i>
        #Option     "Xvideo"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvOnCRT2"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvGamma"                # [<str>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultContrast"      # <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultBrightness"     # <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultHue"           # <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultSaturation"     # <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfx"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfxLR"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvChromaMin"            # <i>
        #Option     "XvChromaMax"            # <i>
        #Option     "XvUseChromaKey"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvInsideChromaKey"      # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvYUVChromaKey"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDisableColorKey"      # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultAdaptor"       # <str>
        #Option     "YV12"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedFB"               # [<str>]
        #Option     "TwinView"               # [<str>]
        #Option     "MergedFBAuto"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT2HSync"              # <str>
        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"     # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"           # <str>
        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"     # <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Position"           # <str>
        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"     # <str>
        #Option     "MetaModes"              # <str>
        #Option     "MergedDPI"              # <str>
        #Option     "MergedXinerama"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "TwinviewXineramaInfo"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedXineramaScreen0"     # [<str>]
        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "FutroTiming"            # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "sis671"
    VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
    BoardName   "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## emmerick

follow de topic

----------


## BreakDaLotus

> follow de topic


Am i not following the topic? So, for you, video drivers and dual  monitor don't have any relation... I think you have to learn something  before write your replies. Another thing, the drivers of the graphic  processor of my Fujitsu v5535, are the SiS 771/671. Thanks for your help

----------


## emmerick

iam sorry for my english, me i follow the topic

----------


## RichardUK

mhgsys, I was having the same issue as the others setting up my Dad's laptop, your xorg.conf did the trick, just copy and pasted it in, now running at it's native resolution. Many thanks.  :Smile: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Rhodderz

Hi i thought i'll add to this
How i got mine to work with 1280x768
in shell i typed
Xorg -configure
then when it finished i typed
nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

and i added under Section "Monitor" and then under Identifier "Monitor0"
        HorizSync 20-107
        VertRefresh 50-185

then scroll down a bit to you see Section "Device"
and find Driver and change whatever is between the quotes (forgot what was there) to
VESA

so in the end it should look like



```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        HorizSync 20-107
        VertRefresh 50-185
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"                    # <str>
        #Option     "fbdev"                     # <str>
        #Option     "debug"                     # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "VESA"
        VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
        BoardName   "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

Hope this helps.

----------


## ancdix

Good Day SIS671-Users  :Wink: 

I've seen some people here trying to get an external screen running ...

With help of this blog -> http://estebanordano.com.ar/sis-m671...-debian-sidux/ I've managed get my Laptop and my external Widescreen working (1280x800 // 1440x900) (screenshot attached !!!

It's not running very stable though... actually it's crashing pretty fast...
If I start my laptop (fujitsu-siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535) without an external screen connected everything just runs fine... in 2D  :Wink: 
But starting the laptop with an external screen attached my xserver crashes pretty fast... 

If someone wants to try out... I've mirrored everything I use on my laptop (xorg.conf !!! and precompiled x64 drivers) -> http://www.subtron.org/SIS671-squeeze-64-bit.tar.gz 
There should be no reason not to use the xorg.conf on an x86-os.
If you're on an x86-os just get the working x86-drivers  :Wink: 

BTW I'm on Debian Squeeze x64 (which should be pretty much the same as the latest 10.04 Ubuntu)

----------


## Trent T

This thread helped me a GREAT DEAL!

I have an ancient ASUS desktop with SiS display adapter-- It was running in Low Res mode until I followed your process--
To recap, 
Download Sis 771 and 671 video drivers, and add them to 
****
I used gedit with the superuser password to change the driver to 
vesa (lower case letters) in
****

and to change HorizSync 20-107
        VertRefresh 50-185
To change the resolution, I went to System- Preferences- Display

At the message, 

_It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?  [Y] [N]_

I clicked [No];  1064 x 768 was available on the list-- I clicked it and voila! No more low res mode!

Thanks again to everyone who contributed to this thread!

PS-- For the truly compulsive, here's my system; Note the SiS in everything...

user@user-asus:~$ lspci 
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 651 Host (rev 02) 
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP) 
00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25) 
00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller 
00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] 
00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0) 
00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) 
00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) 
00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller 
00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91) 
00:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c325 [ViRGE] (rev 06) 
00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) 
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter 





> Hi i thought i'll add to this
> How i got mine to work with 1280x768
> in shell i typed
> Xorg -configure
> then when it finished i typed
> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> and i added under Section "Monitor" and then under Identifier "Monitor0"
>         HorizSync 20-107
> ...

----------


## manase007

Please Help me i try it but i fail at this point.

cp: cannot stat 'sis671_drv.*': No such file or directory

Here is what i did
1>i extract the 32bit driver package to downloads folder
2> cd /home/usr/Downloads
3>sudo cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/org/modules/drivers/

i get this 

cp: cannot stat 'sis671_drv.*:No such file or directory

IM USING FUJISTU SIEMENS ESPRIMO

AT THIS POINT I DONT KNOW WAT TO DO ANYMORE I NEED HELP

----------


## mhgsys

> Please Help me i try it but i fail at this point.
> 
> cp: cannot stat 'sis671_drv.*': No such file or directory
> 
> 3>sudo cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/org/modules/drivers/


You have a typo ; and should copy them to /usr/lib/*x*org/modules/drivers/

----------


## azedddine

> You have a typo ; and should copy them to /usr/lib/*x*org/modules/drivers/


wwoww, you are so attentif,

----------


## manase007

> You have a typo ; and should copy them to /usr/lib/*x*org/modules/drivers/


SO what is typo do i have to go to teminal and type it? please help

----------


## mhgsys

a typo is a mistake made by accident while typing or transcribing something

This is what you did:



> 1> extract the 32bit driver package to downloads folder
> 2> cd /home/usr/Downloads
> 3> sudo cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/org/modules/drivers/


Here is what you should do 

1> extract the 32bit driver package to downloads folder
2> cd /home/usr/Downloads
3>sudo cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

The typo you made was in line /usr/lib/org/modules/drivers/
*Notice you forgot the x in xorg*
it should be  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

Btw since your new to linux, .. 
Remember to change usr in /home/usr to your username, 

f.e: cd /home/mhgsys/Downloads

usr in the line /usr/lib/xorg/modules is correct though.. so don't change it there.

----------


## woelfchen

Update for xorg 1.9 is possible by patching sis_driver.c: 



```
--- src/sis_driver.c    2010-01-25 18:22:02.000000000 +0100
+++ src/sis_driver.c.new    2010-09-30 09:38:55.000000000 +0200
@@ -87,7 +87,7 @@
 #include "shadowfb.h"
 #include "fb.h"
 #include "micmap.h"
-#include "mibank.h"
+/*#include "mibank.h"*/
 #include "mipointer.h"
 #include "mibstore.h"
 /*
```

It is working on Archlinux (http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=34256) where I use the source code I found in this forum. Thanks again and lets hope that the driver keeps working in future releases.

----------


## farmer,lee

driver attached.
- sis671_drv_0.9.1  for the maverick(10.10) i386.

Usage)

1. extract sis671_drv.so to the */usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers*
It's compressed by gzip and 7z ( why? type and size )

2. add(or modify) these lines at */etc/X11/xorg.conf*
or extract xorg.conf.gz and modify refresh rate(vert/horiz).
#=================================================  ====
Section "Device"
    Identifier  "Configured Video Device"
    Driver      "sis671"
    Screen      0
EndSection
...
Section "Screen"
    Identifier  "Screen0"
    Monitor     "Configured Monitor"
    Device      "Configured Video Device"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth   24
        Modes   "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
...
Section "DRI"
    Mode    0666
EndSection
...
#=================================================  ====
3. logout and login (re-login) 

i hope this will be helpful to you.  :Smile: 
this is my first post in this community.

----------


## Another Random Fool

advent 9315 specHello peeps, first time on these forums

I have tried everything noted in this thread. Im using an Advent 9315 laptop (everything else works fine, sound wifi etc) running Ubuntu 10.10 beta
Max resolution is 800x600, xorg.conf is blank as default and every time i edit this filr i cant get to the gui
After installing farmer,lee's driver, i get an error going into monitor options:
"It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?"

Pressing no gets me into options, but if i press yes it brings an error loading ATI Catalyst Control Center?

Still cant get any higher than 800x600 and i've been digging around for a solution since the T-Rex walked the earth

No issues with Plymouth boot screen, no garbage and splash screen works fine

PLEASE HELP!!!! Im going bald with the stress!!!

***EDIT***
chipset is SIS M672MX

----------


## farmer,lee

> advent 9315 specHello peeps, first time on these forums
> 
> I have tried everything noted in this thread. Im using an Advent 9315 laptop (everything else works fine, sound wifi etc) running Ubuntu 10.10 beta
> Max resolution is 800x600, xorg.conf is blank as default and every time i edit this filr i cant get to the gui
> After installing farmer,lee's driver, i get an error going into monitor options:
> "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?"
> 
> Pressing no gets me into options, but if i press yes it brings an error loading ATI Catalyst Control Center?
> 
> ...


ATI Catalyst Control Center? it's not concerned with SIS VGA Device. 
did you tried "vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf", everytime ?

try this. and remove ATI Catalyst Control Center(it will remove all your settings). don't use it.
sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------


## Another Random Fool

I know its not concerned, never went near it, ever tried to install it or even thought about it. Catalyst or any ATI product/software has never been anywhere near this machine. Thats the part which is confusing me. My desktop has an ATI X1650Pro and i dont even use it on that.

Updating to 10.10 solved the scrambled boot/shutdown screen issue, but same graphics issues (800x600 max and no 3d). Also, now if i get into monitor settings, it leaves the 'Unknown' monitor identifier box in the corner of my screen...

I remember with my desktop i had to add "radeon.modeset=0" to etc/default/grub to get full resolution and stop immense video lag. Could something similar be done with this?

----------


## farmer,lee

> I know its not concerned, never went near it, ever tried to install it or even thought about it. Catalyst or any ATI product/software has never been anywhere near this machine. Thats the part which is confusing me. My desktop has an ATI X1650Pro and i dont even use it on that.
> 
> Updating to 10.10 solved the scrambled boot/shutdown screen issue, but same graphics issues (800x600 max and no 3d). Also, now if i get into monitor settings, it leaves the 'Unknown' monitor identifier box in the corner of my screen...
> 
> I remember with my desktop i had to add "radeon.modeset=0" to etc/default/grub to get full resolution and stop immense video lag. Could something similar be done with this?


try woelfchen's. compile it yourself or vesa driver. 
if you try this, you can get more resolution than 800x600. 
otherwise, it's your problem. 

as i guess  you are not understanding how to setup xorg.conf. 
(not concerned /etc/default/grub .)

----------


## vanster

Hi to all,

I would like to convey my sincerest gratitude to this community for once again proving why open source and in particular Ubuntu is so great.

I have recently bought an LG R450 notebook and after installing lucid I discovered that the manufacturer of the graphics hardware (SIS) does not provide graphics drivers for Linux, imagine my dismay...

However, with the help of this community I was able to get hold of drivers that could at least enable the native resolution of my notebook. Thank you to everyone that contributes to this community.

Should anyone in future need any assistance with this notebook please let me know (vansterpc@gmail.com)

Kind Regards
Pieter van Schaik

----------


## Muh6

Hello to all,

I have spent some while to look for the topic driver and mailed to Sis several times, and I was lucky...

I am a Linux newbie, thus I don't know whether it is actually the 3d driver for Sis 771/671 graphics and not the usual 2d one, but feel free to try it.

Download original file here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?g6ht4i0c96vue14

It would be great, if someone post a guide to install it... So far, I have just moved them to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers but I don't know if that already installed it... Furthermore, I don't know what to do with the old 2d driver in the drivers folder.

Looking forward to replies,

Muh6

----------


## msmx5s

Try this solution too...

It works on a Fujitsu Siemens V5515 and Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10...

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548547

----------


## ajoliveira

Hello all:

The 64-bit driver and instructions for release (not alpha or beta) Maverick are available here, at the usual place where I pack the drivers I compile.

This driver was tested, hd movies perform far better than in lucid.

check this link for a screenshot:

I hope to come up with a TESTED 32-bit driver asap this week.

As usual, there are no warranties whatsoever that it will work, but if you had one of my drivers working before, well...

----------


## hellnest

Hi, i'm new here and come from Indonesia and facing a same problems with you guys :Confused: 

First i want to notice that i already done all guide in this thread to make it works on my notebook but i don't see any clue. Always end with Flickering screen, Driver no found, can't load driver etc. So i need a really - really bright light to find out how to make it works. I will put my notebook specification



```
Notebook Axioo Neon MNW 2.015

Display
Diagonal Screen Size : 14.0"
Max Resolution : 1366 x 768 (16:9)
Technology : HD, TFT LCD

Processor (CPU)
Type : Inte® Core™ Duo Processor P7370
Speed : 2.00 GHz
FSB : 1066 MHz
Cache : 3M

Chipset
Type : SiS M672 + SiS968 Chipset

Memory
RAM : 2x 200 Pin SO-DIMM Socket
Support DDR2 - 533/667/800 MHz (Known As PC4200/PC5300/PC6400)
Memory 1GB Expandable up to 4GB (1024/ 2048 MB DDR2 Module)

Graphics Card
SIS Mirage 3+ Integrated
Share memory architecture, up to 256MB
Support Microsoft DirectX 9.0

Storage
1x HDD 2.5" SATA 250GB
1x DVD Writer Dual Drive SATA

Connectivity
Modem : 56K Modem
Ethernet (LAN): Fast Ethernet (10/ 100 Mbps)
WLAN : 802.11 b/g/n Wireless LAN MiniCard Module with USB Interface
Bluetooth : Bluetooth v2.1+EDR module (optional)

Keyboard
Winkey Keyboard
Built-in Touch Pad (Scroll Functionally Included)

Audio System
High Definition Audio (HDA)
3D Stereo Enhanced Sound System
Built-in Microphone & 2x Speakersv

Interface
3x USB 2.0 Ports
1x External CRT
1x Headphone Jack
1x Microphone Jack
1x RJ-45 Jack for LAN
1x RJ-11 Jack for MDC Modem
1x DC-In Jack

Slots
Card Reader : 7 in 1 Card Reader Support (MMC/ RSMMC/ SD/ MiniSD/ MS/ MS Pro/ MS Duo)
1x Express Card 34
1x Half Mini-Card Slot (Support USB Interface)
```

anyone can help?? I'm desperate to use uBuntu, because using MS Win makes me suck....  :Sad: 

at least i can achieve a same result like the other member here ( I forgot his name ) who can make it work on his asus notebook.


waiting to hear from you guys

Maybe someone who want to help directly can add my Gtalk account

hellnest.fuah@gmail.com

----------


## hellnest

I will put my Xorg Log here, can someone please help me?  :Confused: 



```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-25-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux BlackBird 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=de1f54d0-5359-4f74-adcf-b18e71fd3f99 ro quiet splash
Build Date: 23 April 2010  05:11:50PM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 14 21:43:25 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
    Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
    X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
    X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1558:0804 Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd8000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.0
    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: C37422D
(**) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE PanelID read failed
(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
Mode: 101 (640x480)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9f
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 640
    XResolution: 640
    YResolution: 480
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 8
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 4
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 24
    RedMaskSize: 0
    RedFieldPosition: 0
    GreenMaskSize: 0
    GreenFieldPosition: 0
    BlueMaskSize: 0
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 24
    LinRedMaskSize: 0
    LinRedFieldPosition: 0
    LinGreenMaskSize: 0
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
    LinBlueMaskSize: 0
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 100 (640x400)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9f
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 640
    XResolution: 640
    YResolution: 400
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 8
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 4
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 31
    RedMaskSize: 0
    RedFieldPosition: 0
    GreenMaskSize: 0
    GreenFieldPosition: 0
    BlueMaskSize: 0
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
    LinRedMaskSize: 0
    LinRedFieldPosition: 0
    LinGreenMaskSize: 0
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
    LinBlueMaskSize: 0
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 103 (800x600)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9f
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 800
    XResolution: 800
    YResolution: 600
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 8
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 4
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 15
    RedMaskSize: 0
    RedFieldPosition: 0
    GreenMaskSize: 0
    GreenFieldPosition: 0
    BlueMaskSize: 0
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
    LinRedMaskSize: 0
    LinRedFieldPosition: 0
    LinGreenMaskSize: 0
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
    LinBlueMaskSize: 0
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 104 (1024x768)
    ModeAttributes: 0x1f
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 128
    XResolution: 1024
    YResolution: 768
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 4
    BitsPerPixel: 4
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 3
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 15
    RedMaskSize: 0
    RedFieldPosition: 0
    GreenMaskSize: 0
    GreenFieldPosition: 0
    BlueMaskSize: 0
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 128
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
    LinRedMaskSize: 0
    LinRedFieldPosition: 0
    LinGreenMaskSize: 0
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
    LinBlueMaskSize: 0
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 105 (1024x768)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9f
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 1024
    XResolution: 1024
    YResolution: 768
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 8
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 4
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 9
    RedMaskSize: 0
    RedFieldPosition: 0
    GreenMaskSize: 0
    GreenFieldPosition: 0
    BlueMaskSize: 0
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 9
    LinRedMaskSize: 0
    LinRedFieldPosition: 0
    LinGreenMaskSize: 0
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
    LinBlueMaskSize: 0
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 10d (320x200)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 640
    XResolution: 320
    YResolution: 200
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 8
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 15
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 63
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 10
    GreenMaskSize: 5
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 10
    LinGreenMaskSize: 5
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 10e (320x200)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 640
    XResolution: 320
    YResolution: 200
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 8
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 16
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 63
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 11
    GreenMaskSize: 6
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 11
    LinGreenMaskSize: 6
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 110 (640x480)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 1280
    XResolution: 640
    YResolution: 480
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 15
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 11
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 10
    GreenMaskSize: 5
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 10
    LinGreenMaskSize: 5
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 111 (640x480)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 1280
    XResolution: 640
    YResolution: 480
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 16
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 11
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 11
    GreenMaskSize: 6
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 11
    LinGreenMaskSize: 6
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 113 (800x600)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 1600
    XResolution: 800
    YResolution: 600
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 15
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 7
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 10
    GreenMaskSize: 5
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 10
    LinGreenMaskSize: 5
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 114 (800x600)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 1600
    XResolution: 800
    YResolution: 600
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 16
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 7
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 11
    GreenMaskSize: 6
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 11
    LinGreenMaskSize: 6
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 116 (1024x768)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 2048
    XResolution: 1024
    YResolution: 768
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 15
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 4
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 10
    GreenMaskSize: 5
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 10
    LinGreenMaskSize: 5
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 117 (1024x768)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 2048
    XResolution: 1024
    YResolution: 768
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 16
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 4
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 11
    GreenMaskSize: 6
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 11
    LinGreenMaskSize: 6
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 127 (320x240)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9f
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 320
    XResolution: 320
    YResolution: 240
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 8
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 8
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 4
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 63
    RedMaskSize: 0
    RedFieldPosition: 0
    GreenMaskSize: 0
    GreenFieldPosition: 0
    BlueMaskSize: 0
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
    LinRedMaskSize: 0
    LinRedFieldPosition: 0
    LinGreenMaskSize: 0
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
    LinBlueMaskSize: 0
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 128 (400x300)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9f
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 400
    XResolution: 400
    YResolution: 300
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 8
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 8
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 4
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 63
    RedMaskSize: 0
    RedFieldPosition: 0
    GreenMaskSize: 0
    GreenFieldPosition: 0
    BlueMaskSize: 0
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 400
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
    LinRedMaskSize: 0
    LinRedFieldPosition: 0
    LinGreenMaskSize: 0
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
    LinBlueMaskSize: 0
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 129 (512x384)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9f
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 512
    XResolution: 512
    YResolution: 384
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 8
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 8
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 4
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 41
    RedMaskSize: 0
    RedFieldPosition: 0
    GreenMaskSize: 0
    GreenFieldPosition: 0
    BlueMaskSize: 0
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 512
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
    LinRedMaskSize: 0
    LinRedFieldPosition: 0
    LinGreenMaskSize: 0
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
    LinBlueMaskSize: 0
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12a (320x240)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 640
    XResolution: 320
    YResolution: 240
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 8
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 16
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 41
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 11
    GreenMaskSize: 6
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 11
    LinGreenMaskSize: 6
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12b (400x300)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 800
    XResolution: 400
    YResolution: 300
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 8
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 16
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 31
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 11
    GreenMaskSize: 6
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 11
    LinGreenMaskSize: 6
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12c (512x384)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 1024
    XResolution: 512
    YResolution: 384
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 8
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 16
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 20
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 11
    GreenMaskSize: 6
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 20
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 20
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 11
    LinGreenMaskSize: 6
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 12d (320x200)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9f
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 320
    XResolution: 320
    YResolution: 200
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 8
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 8
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 4
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 127
    RedMaskSize: 0
    RedFieldPosition: 0
    GreenMaskSize: 0
    GreenFieldPosition: 0
    BlueMaskSize: 0
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 127
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 127
    LinRedMaskSize: 0
    LinRedFieldPosition: 0
    LinGreenMaskSize: 0
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
    LinBlueMaskSize: 0
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 131 (640x400)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 1280
    XResolution: 640
    YResolution: 400
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 16
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 15
    RedMaskSize: 5
    RedFieldPosition: 11
    GreenMaskSize: 6
    GreenFieldPosition: 5
    BlueMaskSize: 5
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
    LinRedMaskSize: 5
    LinRedFieldPosition: 11
    LinGreenMaskSize: 6
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
    LinBlueMaskSize: 5
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 112 (640x480)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 2560
    XResolution: 640
    YResolution: 480
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 32
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 5
    RedMaskSize: 8
    RedFieldPosition: 16
    GreenMaskSize: 8
    GreenFieldPosition: 8
    BlueMaskSize: 8
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 8
    RsvdFieldPosition: 24
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 5
    LinRedMaskSize: 8
    LinRedFieldPosition: 16
    LinGreenMaskSize: 8
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
    LinBlueMaskSize: 8
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
    MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 115 (800x600)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 3200
    XResolution: 800
    YResolution: 600
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 32
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 3
    RedMaskSize: 8
    RedFieldPosition: 16
    GreenMaskSize: 8
    GreenFieldPosition: 8
    BlueMaskSize: 8
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 8
    RsvdFieldPosition: 24
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
    LinRedMaskSize: 8
    LinRedFieldPosition: 16
    LinGreenMaskSize: 8
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
    LinBlueMaskSize: 8
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
    MaxPixelClock: 0
*Mode: 118 (1024x768)
    ModeAttributes: 0x9b
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 4096
    XResolution: 1024
    YResolution: 768
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 1
    BitsPerPixel: 32
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 6
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 1
    RedMaskSize: 8
    RedFieldPosition: 16
    GreenMaskSize: 8
    GreenFieldPosition: 8
    BlueMaskSize: 8
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 8
    RsvdFieldPosition: 24
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
    LinRedMaskSize: 8
    LinRedFieldPosition: 16
    LinGreenMaskSize: 8
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
    LinBlueMaskSize: 8
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
    MaxPixelClock: 0
Mode: 102 (800x600)
    ModeAttributes: 0x1f
    WinAAttributes: 0x7
    WinBAttributes: 0x0
    WinGranularity: 64
    WinSize: 64
    WinASegment: 0xa000
    WinBSegment: 0xa000
    WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
    BytesPerScanline: 100
    XResolution: 800
    YResolution: 600
    XCharSize: 8
    YCharSize: 16
    NumberOfPlanes: 4
    BitsPerPixel: 4
    NumberOfBanks: 1
    MemoryModel: 3
    BankSize: 0
    NumberOfImages: 31
    RedMaskSize: 0
    RedFieldPosition: 0
    GreenMaskSize: 0
    GreenFieldPosition: 0
    BlueMaskSize: 0
    BlueFieldPosition: 0
    RsvdMaskSize: 0
    RsvdFieldPosition: 0
    DirectColorModeInfo: 0
    PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
    LinBytesPerScanLine: 100
    BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
    LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
    LinRedMaskSize: 0
    LinRedFieldPosition: 0
    LinGreenMaskSize: 0
    LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
    LinBlueMaskSize: 0
    LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
    LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
    LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
    MaxPixelClock: 0

(II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 4096 64KB banks (262144kB)
(II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 28.00-107.00 kHz
(II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 43.00-90.00 Hz
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
(WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
(II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 28.00-107.00 kHz
(II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 43.00-90.00 Hz
(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"
(==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "1024x768" (118)
(II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)
(II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)
(**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
(II) Loading sub module "shadow"
(II) LoadModule: "shadow"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: C37422D
(II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xa76e0000,
    physical address = 0xc0000000, size = 268435456
(II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x118 (1024x768)
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled
(**) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
(WW) VESA(0): Option "UseTiming1366" is not used
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event7)
(**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)
(**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device BisonCam, NB Pro (/dev/input/event6)
(**) BisonCam, NB Pro: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) BisonCam, NB Pro: always reports core events
(**) BisonCam, NB Pro: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) BisonCam, NB Pro: Found keys
(II) BisonCam, NB Pro: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "BisonCam, NB Pro" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event8)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event9)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.2
    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse1)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/event4)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/mouse0)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

----------


## Roehrich

> ```
> (WW) VESA(0): Option "UseTiming1366" is not used
> ```


Did you read this? http://barroslee.blogspot.com/search/label/sis671

Your notebook seems to have a "b/g/n Wireless LAN MiniCard Module with USB Interface".
Do you know the manufacturer and model of that card? Is it a mini-PCIe card?
Could you please post the output of lsusb? I'm looking for a wireless N PCI-e card running on USB interface, but they are pretty rare...
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## hellnest

> Did you read this? http://barroslee.blogspot.com/search/label/sis671
> 
> Your notebook seems to have a "b/g/n Wireless LAN MiniCard Module with USB Interface".
> Do you know the manufacturer and model of that card? Is it a mini-PCIe card?
> Could you please post the output of lsusb? I'm looking for a wireless N PCI-e card running on USB interface, but they are pretty rare...
> Thank you


Read that already... use a timming doesn't work... didn't use a timming also doesn't change anything here's  a list of lsusb

LSUSB


```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 201e:2009  
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 5986:0241 Acer, Inc 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

LSPCI


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)
00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA Controller / IDE mode (rev 03)
00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
03:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)
03:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)
03:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 80)
03:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC260 PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)
```

Hope you can help me :Popcorn:

----------


## yimi

Hi, 

SiS 3D drivers for Linux Petition
http://www.petitiononline.com/sislinux/

----------


## hellnest

> Hi, 
> 
> SiS 3D drivers for Linux Petition
> http://www.petitiononline.com/sislinux/


I will spread the words  :Smile:  :Guitar:

----------


## msmx5s

hellnest

I'm no expert, but I am a good troubleshooter, and I don't mind helping if I can.... 

It looks from your xorg log that you are still using Vesa drivers. Can you post a copy of your xorg.conf file please?

----------


## Elzigzag

> Hi, 
> 
> SiS 3D drivers for Linux Petition
> http://www.petitiononline.com/sislinux/



Oooh, me spread too!

Please, SiS, play fair, release SiS 3D drivers for Linux

----------


## ajoliveira

Hi...

Untested 32-bit sis driver published at the usual place. see #543875 for the reasons I could not test it. Use it at your own risk. Will be in SF in the beginning of November...

----------


## hellnest

> hellnest
> 
> I'm no expert, but I am a good troubleshooter, and I don't mind helping if I can.... 
> 
> It looks from your xorg log that you are still using Vesa drivers. Can you post a copy of your xorg.conf file please?


Thanks for your response,

First of all is maybe i was trying to force vesa driver to run my native resolution but i think i failed. All the custom / unsigned / mod driver for sis chipset that posted in this thread is uncompatible with mine. That's why i try to put list of my usb/pci card in my last post.



```
Section "Device"
Identifier "Configured Video Device"
Driver "Vesa"
BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Configured Monitor"
Option "DPMS"
Modeline    "1360x768_60.00"   84.75  1360 1432 1568 1776  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync
Option    "preferredMode" "1360x768_60.00"
HorizSync 28-107
VertRefresh 43-90
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Default Screen"
Monitor "Configured Monitor"
Device "Configured Video Device"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Depth 24
Modes "1360x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Ok that's above is my "dummy" vesa xorg.conf, just work for 1024x768 which is i'm using now when posting this post....

Try another shot with different distro, i can't even make a successfully installation. It's going blur and start flickering and ending as "can't detect display / screen"

----------


## hellnest

> Did you read this? http://barroslee.blogspot.com/search/label/sis671
> 
> Your notebook seems to have a "b/g/n Wireless LAN MiniCard Module with USB Interface".
> Do you know the manufacturer and model of that card? Is it a mini-PCIe card?
> Could you please post the output of lsusb? I'm looking for a wireless N PCI-e card running on USB interface, but they are pretty rare...
> Thank you


do you mean my Wifi adapter? It's on realtek chipset. I was running lspci -vvnn ( i don't know for what, but i read it on wikiubuntu it's monitor related things )

And here's the result



```
00:00.0 0600: 1039:0671
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 32
	Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-sis
	Kernel modules: sis-agp

00:01.0 0604: 1039:0003
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
	Memory behind bridge: d8000000-d80fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: c0000000-cfffffff
	Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-
	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
		PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 0601: 1039:0968 (rev 01)
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0

00:03.0 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 32 (20000ns max)
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20
	Region 0: Memory at d8304000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:03.1 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 32 (20000ns max)
	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21
	Region 0: Memory at d8305000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:03.3 0c03: 1039:7002 (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 32 (20000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
	Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 22
	Region 0: Memory at d8306000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:05.0 0101: 1039:1183 (rev 03) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 32
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17
	Region 0: I/O ports at 1020 [size=8]
	Region 1: I/O ports at 1014 [size=4]
	Region 2: I/O ports at 1018 [size=8]
	Region 3: I/O ports at 1010 [size=4]
	Region 4: I/O ports at 1000 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sata_sis
	Kernel modules: sata_sis

00:06.0 0604: 1039:000a
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00004fff
	Memory behind bridge: dc000000-dfffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000030000000-00000000301fffff
	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-
	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
		PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:07.0 0604: 1039:000a
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
	Memory behind bridge: d8100000-d81fffff
	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-
	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
		PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0f.0 0403: 1039:7502
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0 (13000ns min, 2750ns max)
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18
	Region 0: Memory at d8300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1f.0 0604: 1039:0004
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff
	Memory behind bridge: d8200000-d82fffff
	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort+ <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-
	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
		PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

01:00.0 0300: 1039:6351 (rev 10)
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5
	BIST result: 00
	Region 0: Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	Region 1: Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
	Region 2: I/O ports at 9000 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

03:00.0 0880: 197b:2382 (rev 80)
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17
	Region 0: Memory at d8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

03:00.2 0805: 197b:2381 (rev 80) (prog-if 01)
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17
	Region 0: Memory at d8100400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

03:00.3 0880: 197b:2383 (rev 80)
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17
	Region 0: Memory at d8100800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: jmb38x_ms
	Kernel modules: jmb38x_ms

03:00.5 0200: 197b:0260 (rev 02)
	Subsystem: 1558:0804
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 27
	Region 0: Memory at d8104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Region 2: I/O ports at a400 [size=128]
	Region 3: I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: jme
	Kernel modules: jme

04:00.0 0280: 10ec:8172 (rev 10)
	Subsystem: 10ec:8172
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
	Region 0: I/O ports at b000 [size=256]
	Region 1: Memory at d8200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: rtl819xSE
	Kernel modules: r8192se_pci

martin@BlackBird:~$ lspci -vvnn
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX [1039:0671]
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 32
	Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128M]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-sis
	Kernel modules: sis-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge) [1039:0003]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff
	Memory behind bridge: d8000000-d80fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: c0000000-cfffffff
	Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-
	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
		PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] [1039:0968] (rev 01)
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0

00:03.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller [1039:7001] (rev 0f) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 32 (20000ns max)
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20
	Region 0: Memory at d8304000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:03.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller [1039:7001] (rev 0f) (prog-if 10)
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 32 (20000ns max)
	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21
	Region 0: Memory at d8305000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:03.3 USB Controller [0c03]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller [1039:7002] (prog-if 20)
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 32 (20000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
	Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 22
	Region 0: Memory at d8306000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:05.0 IDE interface [0101]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA Controller / IDE mode [1039:1183] (rev 03) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 32
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17
	Region 0: I/O ports at 1020 [size=8]
	Region 1: I/O ports at 1014 [size=4]
	Region 2: I/O ports at 1018 [size=8]
	Region 3: I/O ports at 1010 [size=4]
	Region 4: I/O ports at 1000 [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sata_sis
	Kernel modules: sata_sis

00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge [1039:000a]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00004fff
	Memory behind bridge: dc000000-dfffffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000030000000-00000000301fffff
	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-
	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
		PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:07.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge [1039:000a]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff
	Memory behind bridge: d8100000-d81fffff
	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-
	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
		PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0f.0 Audio device [0403]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller [1039:7502]
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0 (13000ns min, 2750ns max)
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18
	Region 0: Memory at d8300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1f.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge [1039:0004]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff
	Memory behind bridge: d8200000-d82fffff
	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort+ <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-
	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
		PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1039:6351] (rev 10)
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5
	BIST result: 00
	Region 0: Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	Region 1: Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
	Region 2: I/O ports at 9000 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>

03:00.0 System peripheral [0880]: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller [197b:2382] (rev 80)
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17
	Region 0: Memory at d8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

03:00.2 SD Host controller [0805]: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller [197b:2381] (rev 80) (prog-if 01)
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17
	Region 0: Memory at d8100400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

03:00.3 System peripheral [0880]: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller [197b:2383] (rev 80)
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17
	Region 0: Memory at d8100800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: jmb38x_ms
	Kernel modules: jmb38x_ms

03:00.5 Ethernet controller [0200]: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC260 PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller [197b:0260] (rev 02)
	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:0804]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 27
	Region 0: Memory at d8104000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Region 2: I/O ports at a400 [size=128]
	Region 3: I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: jme
	Kernel modules: jme

04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8172] (rev 10)
	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8172]
	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 16 bytes
	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
	Region 0: I/O ports at b000 [size=256]
	Region 1: Memory at d8200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: rtl819xSE
	Kernel modules: r8192se_pci
```

In that section can's someone tell me what is capabilities < Access Denied > mean?

----------


## msmx5s

Hellnest... we must be in different time zones lol

Forget the Vesa drivers and look through the following post. Download the 2 files in post #5 and then follow my instructions in #12. It should work!

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548547

----------


## hellnest

> Hellnest... we must be in different time zones lol
> 
> Forget the Vesa drivers and look through the following post. Download the 2 files in post #5 and then follow my instructions in #12. It should work!
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548547


Lol fo sure we are different... I'm in Indonesia :KDE Star: 


I'm trying to do it now... but not sure it would work.. will report back in less than a minute

----------------------------------------------------

Ok i'm done but still failed can't load driver here's the Log


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-25-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux BlackBird 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=de1f54d0-5359-4f74-adcf-b18e71fd3f99 ro quiet splash
Build Date: 23 April 2010  05:11:50PM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 15 15:45:02 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".
	Using the first device section listed.
(**) |   |-->Device "device1"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1558:0804 Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd8000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
(WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "v4l"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/v4l_drv.so
(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.2, module version = 0.1.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "sisimedia"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sisimedia_drv.so
dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sisimedia_drv.so: undefined symbol: RegionEmptyData
(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sisimedia_drv.so
(II) UnloadModule: "sisimedia"
(EE) Failed to load module "sisimedia" (loader failed, 7)
(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for v4l
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

----------


## ajoliveira

I just put step-by-step installation sis driver instructions and an experimental install script on my page, hope it will help.

----------


## hellnest

> I just put step-by-step installation sis driver instructions and an experimental install script on my page, hope it will help.


Hello i'm trying to do your way and i thinks i'm gonna make it if i make a right configuration. Can you help me? My native monitor is 1366x768

This is my xorg.log when i'm using your configuration.... Waiting forward to hear from you  :Smile: 



```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-25-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux BlackBird 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=de1f54d0-5359-4f74-adcf-b18e71fd3f99 ro quiet splash
Build Date: 23 April 2010  05:11:50PM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 16 01:36:55 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1558:0804 Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd8000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
(II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.8.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.7.6.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0x9000
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) SIS(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(**) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
(==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
(II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
		http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
(==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
(II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org
(II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".
(--) SIS(0): 262144K shared video RAM (UMA)
(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 596.582 MHz
(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xD8000000 (size 64K)
(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 262144 KB
(II) SIS(0): Using 20480K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
(--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/Plasma panel (max. X 0 Y 0, pref. 0x0, RGB24)
(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1193.16 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT2)
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x0a0d7038 (LCD)
(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
(II) SIS(0): Correcting bogus CRT2 monitor HSync range
(II) SIS(0): Correcting bogus CRT2 monitor VRefresh range
(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-61.00 Hz
(II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh value of 71.00 Hz
(WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
(WW) SIS(0): Mode pool is empty
(EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
(EE) SIS(0):                       ERROR:
(EE) SIS(0): No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync
(EE) SIS(0):                   END OF MESSAGE
(EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
(II) UnloadModule: "sis671"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

----------


## ajoliveira

hello

you have the reason in the list, if the monitor cannot support one of the listed modes, this driver will not do the job. This driver has been successfully tested with 1280x800 and does not fail in that mode, some problems have been reported with external display init, and that's all.

It seems you are bound with the vesa mode (read my instructions in order to make the most profit of it) until somebody modifies/tests it (don't have the time or the needed hardware to do it).

I need to have some notice of success with the 32-bit driver, I have it from 64-bit, to clear out that some oddity is bound to it, percluding it from working properly.

----------


## Roehrich

Hello hellnest,

that logfile looks not bad, only complaining about missing valid modes.
It may help if you add *Option "UseTiming1366" "yes"* to your xorg.conf (see my earlier post for details).

btw your '802.11 b/g/n Wireless LAN MiniCard Module with USB Interface' is not a USB card but a mini PCI-Express card running on PCI-e interface. Thanks for your lsusb/lspci output  :Smile:

----------


## hellnest

> hello
> 
> you have the reason in the list, if the monitor cannot support one of the listed modes, this driver will not do the job. This driver has been successfully tested with 1280x800 and does not fail in that mode, some problems have been reported with external display init, and that's all.
> 
> It seems you are bound with the vesa mode (read my instructions in order to make the most profit of it) until somebody modifies/tests it (don't have the time or the needed hardware to do it).
> 
> I need to have some notice of success with the 32-bit driver, I have it from 64-bit, to clear out that some oddity is bound to it, percluding it from working properly.


Hmm... Oke, so what should i do :Confused: 




> Hello hellnest,
> 
> that logfile looks not bad, only complaining about missing valid modes.
> It may help if you add *Option "UseTiming1366" "yes"* to your xorg.conf (see my earlier post for details).
> 
> btw your '802.11 b/g/n Wireless LAN MiniCard Module with USB Interface' is not a USB card but a mini PCI-Express card running on PCI-e interface. Thanks for your lsusb/lspci output


Lolz... my pleasure... ^o^ i'm still hope to run this notebook using native resolution

----------


## kellsens

ajoliveira, your 32-bit driver works fine for me, with resoluton 1280X800. Thank's a lot.

----------


## Roehrich

> Hmm... Oke, so what should i do


Just stay with the configuration that gave you your last xorg0.log, add Option "UseTiming1366" "yes" to that xorg.conf and see if you can get native resolution.
I personally use Mandriva on my SiS machine (1280*800)
As an alternative, you could download a Mandriva 2010.1 One live CD, boot into vesa mode, add "UseTiming1366" to xorg.conf and choose the sisimedia driver (SiS 670/671-based cards) using drakx11 or mcc (as root). Log off/on to restart X and see if it works. No installation to HDD needed.

----------


## hellnest

> Just stay with the configuration that gave you your last xorg0.log, add Option "UseTiming1366" "yes" to that xorg.conf and see if you can get native resolution.
> I personally use Mandriva on my SiS machine (1280*800)
> As an alternative, you could download a Mandriva 2010.1 One live CD, boot into vesa mode, add "UseTiming1366" to xorg.conf and choose the sisimedia driver (SiS 670/671-based cards) using drakx11 or mcc (as root). Log off/on to restart X and see if it works. No installation to HDD needed.


Well.. i made it using configuration from turch without any change also use his driver. But still left one problem, each time i restart when the GRUB is loading it's still have a small error. It's look like can't display a correct hertz ( it's fading with purple and white color for about 1s )

And when entering login screen it's display a message " Power Management isn't responding" ah and the other one, if i do an update from update manager is it safe? Because it's update the xserver core...
 :Popcorn:  Well thanks for this forum. I will give my latest log for the review  :Smile: 

* Is there any way to change the GRUB into text mode? without displaying ubuntu? so maybe the screen problem when booting will dissapeard.



```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6
Release Date: 2010-03-17
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-25-server i686 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux NewMNW 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=71431eca-adef-4f35-8fbe-7875c2924d8a ro quiet splash
Build Date: 23 April 2010  05:11:50PM
xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>) 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 17 07:43:38 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
(**) Ignoring ABI Version
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81f0e80
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1558:0804 Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd8000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "sis671"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
(II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.8.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
(II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
(--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.7.6.0)
(II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
(II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
(II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
(II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
(II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
(--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0x9000
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(**) SIS(0): Depth 24, (**) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
(**) SIS(0): Option "FastVram" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "HostBus" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "BenchmarkMemcpy" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "UseSSE" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "MaxXFBMem" "16384"
(**) SIS(0): Option "Accel" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "TurboQueue" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "RenderAcceleration" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "DRI" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "AGPSize" "128"
(**) SIS(0): Option "EnableSiSCtrl" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "InternalModes" "no"
(**) SIS(0): Option "EnableHotkey" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "UseROMData" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "UseOEMData" "yes"
(**) SIS(0): Option "SpecialTiming" "ASUSX5DC"
(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
(**) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
(**) SIS(0): Video ROM data usage shall be enabled
(**) SIS(0): Internal CRT2 OEM data usage shall be enabled
(**) SIS(0): Special timing for Asus X5DC forced
(**) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is enabled
(**) SIS(0): Will benchmark methods for system RAM to video RAM transfers
(**) SIS(0): Will eventually use SSE CPU instructions
(**) SIS(0): Usage of built-in modes is disabled
(==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
(**) SIS(0): DRI enabled
(WW) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org
(WW) SIS(0): If you get a signal 4 here, set the option "UseSSE" to "off".
(--) SIS(0): 262144K shared video RAM (UMA)
(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 596.582 MHz
(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000
(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xD8000000 (size 64K)
(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 262144 KB
(II) SIS(0): Using 16384K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
(--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD panel (1360x768, type 14, non-expanding, RGB24)
(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
(II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
(II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1193.16 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT2)
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
(--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x0a0d7038 (LCD)
(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 28.00-85.00 kHz
(II) SIS(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 48.00-75.00 Hz
(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (height too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "680x384" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "680x384" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "720x450" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (unknown reason)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(**) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1360x768 (pitch 1360)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1360x768" (1360x768) (For CRT device: 84.8 MHz, 47.7 kHz, 59.8 Hz)
(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz)
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz)
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "1024x768" (1024x768) (For CRT device: 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz)
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz)
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz)
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz)
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "800x600" (800x600) (For CRT device: 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz)
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz)
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz)
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "640x480" (640x480) (For CRT device: 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz)
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "512x384" (512x384) (For CRT device: 39.4 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "512x384" (512x384) (For CRT device: 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "512x384" (512x384) (For CRT device: 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "400x300" (400x300) (For CRT device: 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "400x300" (400x300) (For CRT device: 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "400x300" (400x300) (For CRT device: 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "400x300" (400x300) (For CRT device: 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "320x240" (320x240) (For CRT device: 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "320x240" (320x240) (For CRT device: 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D))
(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "320x240" (320x240) (For CRT device: 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D))
(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) SIS(0): initializing int10
(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: C37422D
(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x4e
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "sis" driver.
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) SIS(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000
(II) SIS(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) SIS(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) SIS(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(II) SIS(0): [dri] Video RAM memory heap: 0x1000000 to 0xff70000 (245184KB)
(II) SIS(0): [drm] MMIO registers mapped to 0xd8000000
(II) SIS(0): [drm] AGP enabled
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Allocated 128MB AGP memory
(II) SIS(0): [drm] Bound 128MB AGP memory
(II) SIS(0): [drm] No valid IRQ number for device 1:0:0 (code -22)
(II) SIS(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized
(II) SIS(0): Framebuffer from (0,0) to (1359,3082)
(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	8x8 color pattern filled rectangles
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		30 128x128 slots
		17 256x256 slots
		5 512x512 slots
		32 8x8 color pattern slots
(--) SIS(0): CPU frequency 2001.00Mhz
(II) SIS(0): Benchmarking system RAM to video RAM memory transfer methods:
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked libc memcpy()... 	491.3 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-1 memcpy()... 	490.5 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked built-in-2 memcpy()... 	184.5 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX memcpy()... 	498.7 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked SSE memcpy()... 	490.9 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): 	Checked MMX2 memcpy()... 	490.2 MiB/s
(--) SIS(0): Using MMX method for aligned data transfers to video RAM
(--) SIS(0): Using MMX method for unaligned data transfers to video RAM
(==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled
(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) SIS(0): DPMS enabled
(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports one video overlay
(II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330/340/350 series HW Xv by default on CRT2
(II) SIS(0): [MC] XvMC adaptor is initialized succfully.
(II) SIS(0): Default Xv adaptor is Video Overlay
(II) SIS(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) SIS(0): Direct rendering enabled
(WW) SIS(0): Option "Pixmap" is not used
(II) SIS(0): Initialized SISCTRL extension version 0.1
(II) SIS(0): Registered screen 0 with SISCTRL extension version 0.1
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/sis315_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/sis315_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "evdev"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event7)
(**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Video Bus: always reports core events
(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
(II) Video Bus: Found keys
(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Power Button: always reports core events
(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
(II) Power Button: Found keys
(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)
(**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
(II) Sleep Button: Found keys
(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device BisonCam, NB Pro (/dev/input/event6)
(**) BisonCam, NB Pro: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) BisonCam, NB Pro: always reports core events
(**) BisonCam, NB Pro: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
(II) BisonCam, NB Pro: Found keys
(II) BisonCam, NB Pro: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "BisonCam, NB Pro" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event8)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
(II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event9)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.2
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0
(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right middle
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
(II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse1)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/event4)
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.
(II) config/udev: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation (/dev/input/mouse0)
(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

----------


## acero

hellnest can you please post your configuration because I have the same resolution you have. Thanks.

----------


## Roehrich

> And when entering login screen it's display a message " Power Management isn't responding"


You have a warning in your log:
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

This warning may be related to to your message. It sucks if acpi is not working on a notebook.

----------


## acero

I cant find any post of this "turch" hellnest talks about. I have the same xorg.0.log and the same resolution so I really need it, if someone can help me I would appreciate it, thanks.

EDITED:

are you talking of this: http://tpurch-blog.blogspot.com/2010...untu-1004.html ??

Not working for me, this is the xorg.0.log in that case:



```
[    14.606] 
X.Org X Server 1.9.0
Release Date: 2010-08-20
[    14.622] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    14.622] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
[    14.622] Current Operating System: Linux acero 2.6.35-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Sun Oct 10 09:24:00 UTC 2010 i686
[    14.622] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=963690c1-c33a-48f1-90f6-393108a662e5 ro quiet splash
[    14.622] Build Date: 16 September 2010  05:39:22PM
[    14.622] xorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    14.622] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
[    14.622] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    14.622] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    14.622] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 17 01:41:04 2010
[    14.623] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    14.623] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    14.632] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[    14.633] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    14.633] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    14.633] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    14.633] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    14.633] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    14.633] (**) Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
[    14.633] (**) Ignoring ABI Version
[    14.633] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    14.633] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    14.633] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    14.633] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    14.633] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    14.633] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    14.633] (**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
	built-ins
[    14.633] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    14.633] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    14.633] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[    14.633] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    14.633] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f8e00
[    14.633] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    14.633] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    14.633] 	X.Org Video Driver: 8.0
[    14.633] 	X.Org XInput driver : 11.0
[    14.633] 	X.Org Server Extension : 4.0
[    14.634] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1558:0801 rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd8000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
[    14.634] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    14.634] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
[    14.634] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    14.634] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    14.634] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    14.634] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    14.634] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    14.634] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    14.664] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[    14.714] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    14.714] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.13.0
[    14.714] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    14.714] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    14.714] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    14.714] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    14.725] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    14.725] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    14.725] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    14.725] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    14.725] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    14.725] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    14.725] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    14.726] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[    14.726] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    14.726] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.0
[    14.726] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    14.726] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    14.726] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    14.726] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[    14.726] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    14.726] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    14.726] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    14.726] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    14.726] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    14.726] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    14.727] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[    14.727] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    14.727] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    14.727] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    14.727] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    14.727] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    14.727] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[    14.727] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    14.727] 	compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    14.727] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    14.727] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    14.727] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    14.727] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    14.727] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    14.727] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    14.727] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    14.727] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    14.727] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    14.728] (II) LoadModule: "sis671"
[    14.728] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
[    14.780] dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so: undefined symbol: miEmptyData
[    14.781] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
[    14.781] (II) UnloadModule: "sis671"
[    14.781] (EE) Failed to load module "sis671" (loader failed, 7)
[    14.781] (EE) No drivers available.
[    14.781] 
Fatal server error:
[    14.781] no screens found
[    14.781] 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[    14.781] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    14.781]
```

----------


## hellnest

> I cant find any post of this "turch" hellnest talks about. I have the same xorg.0.log and the same resolution so I really need it, if someone can help me I would appreciate it, thanks.
> 
> EDITED:
> 
> are you talking of this: http://tpurch-blog.blogspot.com/2010...untu-1004.html ??
> 
> Not working for me, this is the xorg.0.log in that case:
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, first i advice you to do a fresh install your system. Prepare all the stuff from turch in ur USB Stick. After you finish fresh install uBuntu. try this

Don't use any terminal command because sometimes if you misstype it's not gonna work so just use nautilus



```
sudo nautilus
```



```
Enter Your Password
```

And in a moment an explorer will pop up and give you full access to modify you data. *KEEP YOUR TERMINAL OPEN WHEN YOU DO THIS*

So just enter to the place where you put A driver & xorg.conf and move it.

after you finish copy all driver and configuration, go back to terminal and press CTRL+C

_Turch Conf will not work with other driver, so you must use exactly a driver from him. Because ajourse said also that all the driver he compile is for 1280x800 Resolution_

I will post you my configuration. It's exactly same with Turch. Also will give you a driver & conf here.

Don't do any modification in the configuration file. Just copy And restart. It's gonna work

Download Files here ( Direct Download )

----------


## hellnest

> You have a warning in your log:
> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
> 
> This warning may be related to to your message. It sucks if acpi is not working on a notebook.


I read in launchpad.net it was a bug from Lucid, anyway i get rid from this problem by reinstalling power management  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## acero

> Don't do any modification in the configuration file. Just copy And restart. It's gonna work


Unfortunately didnt. I did exactly what you said, reinstalled and everything. I think my monitor is the problem, this is the xorg.0.log:



```
[    13.144] 
X.Org X Server 1.9.0
Release Date: 2010-08-20
[    13.144] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    13.144] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
[    13.144] Current Operating System: Linux acero 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686
[    13.144] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=08c1467e-4e57-41ba-a37b-66e116f3ed64 ro quiet splash
[    13.144] Build Date: 16 September 2010  05:39:22PM
[    13.144] xorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    13.144] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
[    13.144]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    13.144] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    13.144] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 17 12:22:13 2010
[    13.144] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    13.145] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    13.153] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[    13.153] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    13.153] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    13.154] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    13.154] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    13.154] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    13.154] (**) Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
[    13.154] (**) Ignoring ABI Version
[    13.154] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    13.154] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    13.154] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    13.154]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    13.154] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    13.154]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    13.154] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
    /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
    built-ins
[    13.154] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    13.154] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    13.154] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[    13.154] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    13.154] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f8e00
[    13.154] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    13.154]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    13.154]     X.Org Video Driver: 8.0
[    13.154]     X.Org XInput driver : 11.0
[    13.154]     X.Org Server Extension : 4.0
[    13.155] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1558:0801 rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd8000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
[    13.155] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    13.155] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.
[    13.155] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    13.155] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    13.155] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    13.155] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    13.155] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    13.155] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    13.156] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[    13.156] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.156]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.13.0
[    13.156]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    13.156]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.156] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    13.156] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    13.156] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    13.156] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.156]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    13.156]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.156] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    13.156] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    13.156] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    13.156] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[    13.157] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.157]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.2.0
[    13.157]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.157] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    13.157] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    13.157] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[    13.157] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.157]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    13.157]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    13.157]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.157] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    13.157] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    13.157] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[    13.157] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.157]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    13.157]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.157] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    13.157] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    13.157] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[    13.157] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    13.157]     compiled for 1.9.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    13.157]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    13.157]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0
[    13.157] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    13.157] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    13.157] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    13.157] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    13.157] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    13.158] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    13.158] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    13.158] (II) LoadModule: "sis671"
[    13.170] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
[    13.234] dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so: undefined symbol: miEmptyData
[    13.234] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
[    13.234] (II) UnloadModule: "sis671"
[    13.234] (EE) Failed to load module "sis671" (loader failed, 7)
[    13.234] (EE) No drivers available.
[    13.234] 
Fatal server error:
[    13.234] no screens found
[    13.234] 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[    13.234] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    13.234]
```

Thanks for the answear anyway. If you have another idea i would appreciate it.

----------


## hellnest

> Unfortunately didnt. I did exactly what you said, reinstalled and everything. I think my monitor is the problem, this is the xorg.0.log:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [    13.144] 
> X.Org X Server 1.9.0
> Release Date: 2010-08-20
> [    13.144] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...


can you copy lspci result here? you using notebook / desktop?

----------


## acero

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)
00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA Controller / IDE mode (rev 03)
00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
03:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller
03:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller
03:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller

Im using a notebook.

----------


## hellnest

> lspci:
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
> 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)
> 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
> 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
> 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
> ...


Your native resolution is 1366x768 right? because there were diferrent driver and configuration between 1280x800 and 1366x768. I guess your Monitor should fine, because i'm using a Generic Notebook also >.<" Which is is very awful. Try to do fresh installation...  :Smile:  it's work in some case.

----------


## acero

No, reinstalling didnt work again. And yes, my resolution is 1366x768 but something must be different. My computer isnt an ASUS like the one tpurch mentions and works. Im using a Bangho (Argentinian mark), something is wrong.

----------


## hellnest

> No, reinstalling didnt work again. And yes, my resolution is 1366x768 but something must be different. My computer isnt an ASUS like the one tpurch mentions and works. Im using a Bangho (Argentinian mark), something is wrong.


Mine also not a Good brand. It's called axioo in My country it's a generic notebook... 10.4 LTS must be fine when you use it. Try to download the driver from my website... So you don't get a wrong file. Coz i repack it for 1366x768 user from tpurch blogspot

----------


## acero

worked !! I dont know how to thank you man, thanks for keep helping me. I own you hehe. Post here if you get any driver for 10.10 i will do the same. Bye man and thanks again.

----------


## Roehrich

To those having a 1366*768 display (NOT 1360*768) and running that 'purch' version of sis driver: 

What's your output of



```
xrandr -q
```

----------


## acero

> To those having a 1366*768 display (NOT 1360*768) and running that 'purch' version of sis driver: 
> 
> What's your output of
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> xrandr -q
> ```


Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1360 x 768, maximum 1360 x 768
default connected 1360x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1360x768       60.0* 
   1024x768       75.0     70.0     60.0  
   800x600        75.0     72.0     65.0     60.0     56.0  
   640x480        75.0     73.0     60.0  
   512x384        75.0     70.0     60.0  
   400x300        75.0     72.0     60.0     56.0  
   320x240        75.0     73.0     60.0

----------


## Roehrich

Hmm, so you're running a 13*60**768 resolution on a panel with a native 13*66**768 resolution.
That's certainly better than 1024*768, 800*600 or any other low non-native resolution, but I think that those 6 missing pixels are somewhere interpolated, what results in a bit blurred picture.

I have a 1280*800 panel and when I first tried to get native resolution 2 years ago, I got stuck at 1280*768 - what was not far from native resolution, but the picture could not compete at all with the native resolution I achieved with the 2D sis driver at the end.

----------


## hellnest

> Hmm, so you're running a 13*60**768 resolution on a panel with a native 13*66**768 resolution.
> That's certainly better than 1024*768, 800*600 or any other low non-native resolution, but I think that those 6 missing pixels are somewhere interpolated, what results in a bit blurred picture.
> 
> I have a 1280*800 panel and when I first tried to get native resolution 2 years ago, I got stuck at 1280*768 - what was not far from native resolution, but the picture could not compete at all with the native resolution I achieved with the 2D sis driver at the end.


You resolution must be easier to set because it's common resolution for wide panel IMO.  :Smile:  there's a lot a new recompile driver just a few page behind...  :Smile:

----------


## hellnest

> To those having a 1366*768 display (NOT 1360*768) and running that 'purch' version of sis driver: 
> 
> What's your output of
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> xrandr -q
> ```


we can't have a pure native resolution for 1366 based display,

if you run _cvt 1366 768 60_ the resulit would be _1368x768_60.00
so the only solution we had only to run it at least 1360x768
_

----------


## Roehrich

Well, I'm just wondering why Barros Lee offers a 2D SiS driver for 10.04 on his blog (http://barroslee.blogspot.com/search/label/sis671), gives instructions on how to set up 1366*768 in xorg.conf and no one gives that a try...?
Am I missing something at this point?

----------


## acero

> I achieved with the 2D sis driver at the end.


A friend has a sis671 with that resolution, where did you get those drivers?

----------


## Roehrich

> A friend has a sis671 with that resolution, where did you get those drivers?


I really don't want to promote another linux distribution in the Ubuntu forum  :Cool:  but for SiS chipsets I have to claim that Mandriva (and eventually PCLinuxOS (Mandriva fork)) is THE distribution to use. SiS @ 1280*800 (2D of course) is supported by Mandriva out of the box since almost 2 years and I would even consider a 1366*768 support with one added line to xorg.conf as possible. I have no 1366 panel, so I can't test.
I have no idea why Ubuntu can not offer the same support for SiS graphics.

So tell your friend to download a Mandriva 2010.1 One live CD and see if it works out of the box on his machine.

----------


## acero

> I really don't want to promote another linux distribution in the Ubuntu forum  but for SiS chipsets I have to claim that Mandriva (and eventually PCLinuxOS (Mandriva fork)) is THE distribution to use. SiS @ 1280*800 (2D of course) is supported by Mandriva out of the box since almost 2 years and I would even consider a 1366*768 support with one added line to xorg.conf as possible. I have no 1366 panel, so I can't test.
> I have no idea why Ubuntu can not offer the same support for SiS graphics.
> 
> So tell your friend to download a Mandriva 2010.1 One live CD and see if it works out of the box on his machine.


Thanks. In my case Mandriva didnt work but i think thats because my resolution (1366x768) but yes, i was told Mandriva worked with 1280x800. Anyway Im with Ubuntu now and Im going to wait to see if I can get a driver for 10.10.

----------


## Elzigzag

> I really don't want to promote another linux distribution in the Ubuntu forum  but for SiS chipsets I have to claim that Mandriva (and eventually PCLinuxOS (Mandriva fork)) is THE distribution to use. SiS @ 1280*800 (2D of course) is supported by Mandriva out of the box since almost 2 years and I would even consider a 1366*768 support with one added line to xorg.conf as possible. I have no 1366 panel, so I can't test.
> I have no idea why Ubuntu can not offer the same support for SiS graphics.
> 
> So tell your friend to download a Mandriva 2010.1 One live CD and see if it works out of the box on his machine.


Anyway I've given Mandriva a try, but it's definitely not as user-friendly as Ubuntu, at least not for noobs... But I was wondering (because all this stuff is a mystery to me) how is it possible for Mandriva to succeed... while Ubuntu doesn't?
(Disclaimer => Mandriva provides nice working 2D video driver for SiS... it's not 3D! So, no Compiz, no so eye candy!)

----------


## acero

> Anyway I've given Mandriva a try, but it's definitely not as user-friendly as Ubuntu, at least not for noobs... But I was wondering (because all this stuff is a mystery to me) how is it possible for Mandriva to succeed... while Ubuntu doesn't?
> (Disclaimer => Mandriva provides nice working 2D video driver for SiS... it's not 3D! So, no Compiz, no so eye candy!)


Not for all, but many people with a sis671 chipset install Mandriva with ANY troubles at all after trying with Ubuntu and getting a flashing screen.

saludo argentino desde Tandil =)

----------


## Roehrich

> Anyway I've given Mandriva a try, but it's definitely not as user-friendly as Ubuntu, at least not for noobs... But I was wondering (because all this stuff is a mystery to me)


This view certainly may vary from user to user, otherwise there won't be that much distributions on the market.
I was running Opensuse (when it still was called SuSe) and Ubuntu for some years, tested some other for a few days and finally stayed with Mandriva.
Mandriva can't be as bad as it is often said, otherwise Ubuntu wouldn't have adopted the Mandriva Control Center, now known as Ubuntu Control Center (http://www.tectonic.co.za/2010/05/ma...re-for-ubuntu/)

The notebook I'm writing this from freezes during installation with every distribution - except Mandriva. The SiS chipset needs a lot of fiddling on every distribution - except Mandriva. On my PC I've set up a raid0 on a nforce 4 chipset and guess what: Mandriva is the only distribution that works on that raid0 out of the box!

Don't get me wrong: I'm not against Ubuntu, I'm pro every other operating system that is based on Linux, but for me I have found another OS that matches my needs better.




> How is it possible for Mandriva to succeed... while Ubuntu doesn't?


I don't know. Ubuntu has lots of money, lots of programmers and lots of users. So I really don't know...




> => Mandriva provides nice working 2D video driver for SiS... it's not 3D! So, no Compiz, no so eye candy!)


As long as SiS doesn't provide a 3D driver for Linux, you will not see usable 3D acceleration on any distribution.
For the eye candies: It would be nice to have 3D, but from what I've seen on Win7 with SiS, this chipset is running at it's limits with Windows Aero enabled. Don't expect too much from that.

----------


## acero

An stupid question of someone which doesnt use english as his native language: What do you mean with "out of the box"? Thanks.

----------


## Roehrich

No native english here,too  :Capital Razz: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Out_of_the_box

----------


## hellnest

> Well, I'm just wondering why Barros Lee offers a 2D SiS driver for 10.04 on his blog (http://barroslee.blogspot.com/search/label/sis671), gives instructions on how to set up 1366*768 in xorg.conf and no one gives that a try...?
> Am I missing something at this point?


Well... i was use his advice before & it's not that simple to make xorg.conf work well with my Resolution




> I really don't want to promote another linux distribution in the Ubuntu forum  but for SiS chipsets I have to claim that Mandriva (and eventually PCLinuxOS (Mandriva fork)) is THE distribution to use. SiS @ 1280*800 (2D of course) is supported by Mandriva out of the box since almost 2 years and I would even consider a 1366*768 support with one added line to xorg.conf as possible. I have no 1366 panel, so I can't test.
> I have no idea why Ubuntu can not offer the same support for SiS graphics.
> 
> So tell your friend to download a Mandriva 2010.1 One live CD and see if it works out of the box on his machine.


Actually, i try it already before i use ubuntu. But when do installation it's got crash and screen goes blurry and then installation failed. Same also like PC Linux OS 2010 ( do installation but only can got 8bpp in installation progress so i stop it.




> Not for all, but many people with a sis671 chipset install Mandriva with ANY troubles at all after trying with Ubuntu and getting a flashing screen.
> 
> saludo argentino desde Tandil =)


Agree  :Smile:

----------


## Royk14

Hi

I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my Fujitsu Siemens netbook and, of course, i had the screen problems, which I solved following the instructions on the mhgsys tutorial.

But then, I reinstalled W7 and I can't boot Ubuntu becuase the dual boot menu doens't even show up.
I have searched for help and I read that I can restore the grub files by booting Ubuntu from the installation cd.
The problem is: when I try to boot from the cd, the shaking screen error comes back!!!
I can't see anything and, even following mhgsys instructions, I can't solve anything...

Help me, please!..

----------


## mhgsys

@Royk14

The flickering screen when booting the live cd is plymouth... meaning.. you'll have to wait +- 30/90 seconds for the desktop to show up.

You can use your terminals after that to restore grub, but won't be able to use tty's (ctrl+alt+f1,f2, etc) because the vga16fb module can't be blacklisted live since you'll loose that config after reboot.

Anyway; Ubuntu live cd will work right after plymouth is finished and gdm starts

Good luck restoring your grub, I guess it won't be any problem for you reinstalling your grub since there's much info on it on the web.

In case  you need help with that; read
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-res...g-windows.html

----------


## ajoliveira

Hello

Upon a discussion with Martin Lee (hellnest, thanks for invaluable cooperation) and a few subsequent tests both on a 1366x768 and again on 1280x800 I modified the drivers for Lucid and Maverick that I have here 

The 64-bit drivers were tested by me on Lucid/Maverick on a 1280x800 display and are identical to the ones before, but the new ones may benefit 1366x768 users, but may need modifications to the xorg.conf I published, namely:

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
DefaultFbBpp 32

	SubSection "Display"
Virtual 1360 768
Modes "1360x768" "1024x768"

Option "Pixmap" "32"
	Viewport   0 0 
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Updated bug #301958 accordingly

To be continued...

----------


## hellnest

> Hello
> 
> Upon a discussion with Martin Lee (hellnest, thanks for invaluable cooperation) and a few subsequent tests both on a 1366x768 and again on 1280x800 I modified the drivers for Lucid and Maverick that I have here 
> 
> The 64-bit drivers were tested by me on Lucid/Maverick on a 1280x800 display and are identical to the ones before, but the new ones may benefit 1366x768 users, but may need modifications to the xorg.conf I published, namely:
> 
> Section "Screen"
>     Identifier "Screen0"
>     Device     "Card0"
> ...


Hopes that it can solve all the SIS Problems for a moment ^^ :Popcorn: 

Thanks once again to you  :Smile:

----------


## dekoderek

> Upon a discussion with Martin Lee (hellnest, thanks for invaluable cooperation) and a few subsequent tests both on a 1366x768 and again on 1280x800 I modified the drivers for Lucid and Maverick that I have here


Can you upload 10.10 ready source code so I can compile them on my asus k50c? Thanks!

----------


## hellnest

> Can you upload 10.10 ready source code so I can compile them on my asus k50c? Thanks!


I guess you don't have to recompile it if you want to use it on Debian / Ubuntu. Just download and put the xorg.conf.

Anyway can teach me how to recompile?  :Smile:

----------


## ajoliveira

Hi

I still have one doubt to sort out, as soon as I have a little bit of time (I have to work...) I will re-boot on maverick and confirm. Then I am ready to answer you. And yes, no-recompile for asus should be necessary as you said.

----------


## dekoderek

> Hi
> 
> I still have one doubt to sort out, as soon as I have a little bit of time (I have to work...) I will re-boot on maverick and confirm. Then I am ready to answer you. And yes, no-recompile for asus should be necessary as you said.


I put my X log file here: http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...ira/Xorg.0.log

I had the same problem half year ago with 10.04 and then I got source code (from pruct here with I already PMed). I compiled the drivers and had it running.

xrandr doesn't even detect my resolution at the moment with default drivers (no xorg.org whatsoever). With these downloaded sis671 drivers I can't get X running and so xrandr won't even detect anything (Can't open display or something like that).

----------


## hellnest

> I put my X log file here: http://download.dekoderek.net/sis-on...ira/Xorg.0.log
> 
> I had the same problem half year ago with 10.04 and then I got source code (from pruct here with I already PMed). I compiled the drivers and had it running.
> 
> xrandr doesn't even detect my resolution at the moment with default drivers (no xorg.org whatsoever). With these downloaded sis671 drivers I can't get X running and so xrandr won't even detect anything (Can't open display or something like that).


can you put your xorg.conf here?

it's seems u running for 1366x768 native resolution right? The problem it's in your xorg.conf see this



```
[    19.476] (EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
[    19.476] (EE) SIS(0):                       ERROR:
[    19.476] (EE) SIS(0): No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync
[    19.476] (EE) SIS(0):                   END OF MESSAGE
[    19.476] (EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
[    19.476] (II) UnloadModule: "sis671"
[    19.476] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[    19.476] 
Fatal server error:
[    19.476] no screens found
```

x can't find you actual screen setting. So you must modified your xorg.conf using tpurch he didn't use 1280x800.

----------


## ajoliveira

Hello dekoderek

you don't seem to be running my latest compile, which is a mess  :Wink:  and still displays:

(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.7.6.0)

got to correct a lot of flaws before publishing.

your own displays:

(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.9.0.0)

anyway, your CRT2 (laptop display was not correctly detected by the driver you were using at the time that xorg0.log was made.

(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/Plasma panel (max. X 0 Y 0, pref. 0x0, RGB24)

mine displays:

(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/plasma panel (1280x800, 11, non-exp., RGB24 [ec2205])

you may have to force the mode on your xorg.conf.

----------


## dekoderek

> (II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.7.6.0)


Hmm, I pretty much sure I put the files from you there.  :Smile:  Anyway, *it's working* now. I'm using this new driver files from you and my old xorg.conf from 10.04 (it's here if anyone needs it).

----------


## ajoliveira

I'm very absent-minded, you know  :Smile:  That supid remainder of old code saved yours and my day  :Capital Razz: 

I can see you have forcing commented, it should work with my xorg.conf as well.

----------


## hellnest

lol good it's worked  :Smile:

----------


## acero

> Hmm, I pretty much sure I put the files from you there.  Anyway, *it's working* now. I'm using this new driver files from you and my old xorg.conf from 10.04 (it's here if anyone needs it).


So those drivers work for a 1366x768 native resolution in 10.10 ?? Hellnest what drivers are you using? Because Im using tpurch's drivers in 10.04

----------


## dekoderek

> So those drivers work for a 1366x768 native resolution in 10.10 ?? Hellnest what drivers are you using? Because Im using tpurch's drivers in 10.04


I'm using drivers from http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php

----------


## acero

I want to know if someone with 1366*768 resolution, like hellnest's ^^, could run 10.10 because i couldn't with tpurch's drivers. So I stayed in 10.04. Do you have that resolution dekoderek?

----------


## dekoderek

> I want to know if someone with 1366*768 resolution, like hellnest's ^^, could run 10.10 because i couldn't with tpurch's drivers. So I stayed in 10.04. Do you have that resolution dekoderek?


It's 1360*768 with 6 unused lines in the right, but yes. And I had the sam res in 10.04.

----------


## hellnest

> I want to know if someone with 1366*768 resolution, like hellnest's ^^, could run 10.10 because i couldn't with tpurch's drivers. So I stayed in 10.04. Do you have that resolution dekoderek?


Hehehe... try go to aljoliveira homepage..  :Smile:  he's the one who compile a new set for 10.10,  :Smile:  
It's worked even loose 6 line / pixel at least got the same resolution like Lucid  :Smile: 

Download the file, and do the usual things. Restart....  :Smile:  Well in 10.10 you don't need to do " echo blacklist vga16fb bla bla bla" hehehe... it's fixed already i guess..

Also in maverick, my webcam is work!  :Smile:  didn't notice it.. But still buggy, you can't see the image.. The image only show when you dragging the windows ( i use cheese for testing )

----------


## acero

Just great, Im going to try it tomorrow =)

----------


## hellnest

> Just great, Im going to try it tomorrow =)


I updated it on my website also.... just take a look...  :Smile:

----------


## ajoliveira

Hi

Acero, read my page, drivers for the system you describe (10.10) both on 32 and 64-bit flavours are there. No ties, no warranties...

----------


## ajoliveira

> It's 1360*768 with 6 unused lines in the right, but yes. And I had the sam res in 10.04.


not as expected, will review it afterwards, that is crap...sorry.

----------


## hellnest

> not as expected, will review it afterwards, that is crap...sorry.


try to see on xorg.conf i guess.. The driver is run well but how to optimize the configuration that's the problems  :Capital Razz:

----------


## acero

Yeah! It works great in 10.10. Thanks ajolivera and good job posting the drivers in your blog too hellnest, that will make it easier for a lot of people searching for these drivers  :Smile:

----------


## hellnest

> Yeah! It works great in 10.10. Thanks ajolivera and good job posting the drivers in your blog too hellnest, that will make it easier for a lot of people searching for these drivers


Yeah.. spread the words and help the other  :Smile:  Do you facing any issue when turning on Metacity compositing after the first upgrade? I've got a common problem like other. When you open the menu or applet... The image will not dissapear until you log out.  :Sad: 

Using Debian Squeeze right now, also facing an issue can't playback video on VLC even i already change the output to X11  :Sad: 

Live you life with SIS Chipset it's like a neverending wars... :Guitar:

----------


## msmx5s

I'm getting the same problems with the menus. Popup side menus come up blank, then they keep an image of whatever goes over the top. Very annoying. I guess it happened when I enabled metacity to get conky to work  :Sad: 

Oh, and thanks Hellnest... I set Video output to X11 and VLC player works a LOT better now!  :Smile:

----------


## hellnest

> I'm getting the same problems with the menus. Popup side menus come up blank, then they keep an image of whatever goes over the top. Very annoying. I guess it happened when I enabled metacity to get conky to work 
> 
> Oh, and thanks Hellnest... I set Video output to X11 and VLC player works a LOT better now!


The panel / applet issue not only happen for SIS user, it's also affected to other VGA too. So i guess it's metacity issue  :Smile: 

Just disable metacity..

I'm still wondering about compositing manager that suitable for Gnome Desktop. If i use KDE i can use almost all effect without any problem  :Smile: 


-------------------------------------------------

To get rid of panel issue just try this 

1. Open gconf-editor
2. Go to apps -- metacity -- general 
3. Tick "disable_workarounds" & "application_based"

Hope it can help to reduce the issue ( not fix just reduce )

To get rid cheese or other video playback problem 

Just Disable metacity comopsiting and it will work like a charm  :Smile:

----------


## wouterwashere

The driver is working fine. It took me a while to get it to work, because my monitor says it needs 1360x768, but it actually needs 1366x768. Now I got it to work with good picture quality, but there is missing 6 pixels at the right side of the screen.

A screenshot shows a complete 1366x768 picture, but the monitor only shows 1360x768 and the missing lines are not appearing when manually moving the picture to the left with the monitor controls.

----------


## M0Mik

Hi guys... :Sad:   i´ve got smaller issiue... Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick can not recognize my graphic card on laptop..it reports Unknow Monitor...I´ve tried to solve this problem for 4 hours...I read a lot of articles and topics about it...I tried several opportunities types of configuration but It doesn´t work  :Sad:  ..my steps was:
found new driver and than past it on usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers...than I tried configure my xorg.cong...but when I reboot my pc it started in terminal..(no grafic mode) ... now I´ve 2 types of config...xorg.conf-backup-101109125646 and xorg.conf.failsave ...Can U help me?? .. You should post yours config and drvier for instance :/

----------


## laaraj11

To get Sis mirage 671 2D driver working on Ubuntu 10.10 , the solution is here :
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548547&page=1
good luck !

----------


## buzzstray

> Hello hellnest,
> 
> that logfile looks not bad, only complaining about missing valid modes.
> It may help if you add *Option "UseTiming1366" "yes"* to your xorg.conf (see my earlier post for details).
> 
> btw your '802.11 b/g/n Wireless LAN MiniCard Module with USB Interface' is not a USB card but a mini PCI-Express card running on PCI-e interface. Thanks for your lsusb/lspci output


Hi, this option is work fine for me. Thx for the advice.

I'm using Axioo Neon MNW laptop with Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat installed. Now, I can use video resolution 1368x768 with <b>sisimedia</b> driver. Just want to share, here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf:



```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "sisimedia"
    Option         "UseTiming1366" "yes"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

----------


## hellnest

> Hi, this option is work fine for me. Thx for the advice.
> 
> I'm using Axioo Neon MNW laptop with Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat installed. Now, I can use video resolution 1368x768 with <b>sisimedia</b> driver. Just want to share, here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
>     Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
> ...


Exact 1366x768 or 1360x768? You can see it on Monitor Preferences  :Smile:

----------


## buzzstray

> Exact 1366x768 or 1360x768? You can see it on Monitor Preferences


Monitor Preferences says it's 1368x768.

----------


## hellnest

> Monitor Preferences says it's 1368x768.


wow how come >.<" i will try to set the timming also and see the difference

----------


## shame.balamut

*ajoliveira*, can you help me?



```
(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/Plasma panel (max. X 0 Y 0, pref. 0x0, RGB24)
```

I have you latest driver for ubuntu 10.10 32-bit
xorg.conf from hellnest site

after reboot i hear sound of starting ubuntu, but i have a blank screen

laptop is k50c asus

----------


## hellnest

> *ajoliveira*, can you help me?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> (--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/Plasma panel (max. X 0 Y 0, pref. 0x0, RGB24)
> ```
> 
> I have you latest driver for ubuntu 10.10 32-bit
> ...


Can you post your xorg.log ? And K50C native resolution? My xorg.conf is for 1366x768 native display, if you have 1280x800 native don't use my xorg.conf files.

----------


## shame.balamut

> Can you post your xorg.log ? And K50C native resolution? My xorg.conf is for 1366x768 native display, if you have 1280x800 native don't use my xorg.conf files.


thanks for attention, but i solved problem. after start ubuntu try to show screen on vga output. i just switch to notebook and see 1360x768 resolution. but there is no compiz enable  :Sad:  is this driver have 3d?

btw how to set video output to notebook by default?

----------


## hellnest

> thanks for attention, but i solved problem. after start ubuntu try to show screen on vga output. i just switch to notebook and see 1360x768 resolution. but there is no compiz enable  is this driver have 3d?
> 
> btw how to set video output to notebook by default?


If you read from first post, we all already know that it's impossible to have 3D driver working with SIS. Anyway i don't understand about output? In which part you change the setting?? the configuration or ??

For effect you can try the alternate desktop version like KDE / XFCE. You can got transparency / Minimize effect / Desktop Switch to be enabled by default. :Popcorn:

----------


## hellnest

I can't understand how come sisimedia driver can work with 1368x768 resolution. I just tested it on my notebook now =="

----------


## dsolow

I did all exactly as it write above but nothing happens. In my xorg.conf I see proper driver SIS but when I started system there is window with information that /dev/fb0 does not exist.

----------


## buzzstray

> I can't understand how come sisimedia driver can work with 1368x768 resolution. I just tested it on my notebook now =="


That's something I can't understand. Without option *UseTiming1366* X-Windows won't run at all. It came with error message.



```
SIS(0): Not using default mode "1366x768" (unknown reason)
```

----------


## hellnest

> That's something I can't understand. Without option *UseTiming1366* X-Windows won't run at all. It came with error message.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> SIS(0): Not using default mode "1366x768" (unknown reason)
> ```


What driver you use and what version Ubuntu ? Also try to put Xorg.log for when try to add a questions. So other can investigate more detail regarding the problem

----------


## SteveHardy

I did what you said in this message to get dual monitors, but when I did it, it made my external vga connected screen the main screen, and my laptop screen an extension to the right. How can I swap them over, as in system>preferences>monitors it is only displayed as a single massive monitor.

----------


## SteveHardy

The process i did to get two screens was:

QUOTE:
The important configuration options that make a dual monitor config work:

1.
          Option      "EnableSisCtrl" "yes"
   2.
          Option      "DRI" "off"
   3.
          Option      "MergedFBAuto" "true"
   4.
          Option      "MergedNonRectangular" "on"
   5.
          Option      "Merged DPI" "100 100"
   6.
          Option      "MetaModes" "1280×1024-1280×800 640×460-640×460 1280×800-1280×1024"

But as I said above, it makes my external screen the main, and my laptop screen the addition. And i can't change it in system>preferences>monitors as it appears as one large monitor.
Help?

----------


## gcchris

Hi guys,

Ive tried to install the drivers for the SIS771/671 with several different config files. The last one i tried i used the mhgsys method. Everything goes allright but i get a fatal server error when i type in Xorg - configure.

Kinda new to Linux dont know how to copy my logs and show it to you guys.
Im running on Ubuntu 10.10.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Ill try to give more information if needed.


Ill just type in what i get to see

fatal server error:
Unrecognized option

----------


## dekoderek

> Ive tried to install the drivers for the SIS771/671 with several different config files. The last one i tried i used the mhgsys method. Everything goes allright but i get a fatal server error when i type in Xorg - configure.


Between dash (-) and configure there's no space:



```
Xorg -configure
```

----------


## gcchris

Ok, i tried the command Xorg -configure this is what i get.

Fatal server error:
Cannot move old log file "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old"

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help.

Btw. im stuck at tty mode after the reboot cant go back to gui with ctrl+alt+f7

Update:
Ive tried the maverick driver again.
When i typed in Xorg -configure it made a new config file which i replaced with the old one. restarted gdm, 
as root typed in this echo blacklist vga16fb > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf
#update-initramfs -u
rebooted the laptop

Same result, laptop boots in tty and i cant get it back to the gui.

Update 2:
I have fixed my tty problem at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...2#post10219532
and finally installed a driver that worked for my laptop
http://tpurch-blog.blogspot.com/2010...71-driver.html

----------


## Ohnanka

I am having all sorts of problems related to this.  Following some of the instructions, I did manager to get rid of flickering on startup and shutdown, but I *still* can't get a res higher than 800x600 normally...

HOWEVER

When I plugged in a second monitor and went to detect monitors, it wouldn't let me turn off mirror screens, but it *did* give me the option of switching to 1024x768.  Not perfect, but acceptable.  However it claimed the refresh rate was 0hz?!
The k50c Laptop screen continued to work at that resolution after being unplugged from the second monitor, but when I restarted the next day, the same old 800x600 was the highest values available.

How is this possible?  Clearly Ubuntu is capable of working at a higher res under my current configuration, but I don't understand how just plugging in a 2nd monitor temporarily can 'jump-start' it, for want of a better term.

Any ideas?

----------


## hammamdesign

Hello my African friends! Lol, I suffered a lot because of SIS graphics driver for my laptop, which is a *FUJITSU SEIMENS ESPRIMO Mobile V5515*, and which is sadly use *SIS*. I installed *UBUNTU 10.10* and I were only at 800x600, I tried a lot, but finally I'm now I'm at 1280x800

I hope this link would help you as well, and if you know anyone who is badly in need to fix his resolution, then please, spread the word, and send this link to them:

http://hellbunker.blogspot.com/2010/11/sis-m671-on-linux.html

Good luck everyone!  :Very Happy:

----------


## hellnest

> Hello my African friends! Lol, I suffered a lot because of SIS graphics driver for my laptop, which is a *FUJITSU SEIMENS ESPRIMO Mobile V5515*, and which is sadly use *SIS*. I installed *UBUNTU 10.10* and I were only at 800x600, I tried a lot, but finally I'm now I'm at 1280x800
> 
> I hope this link would help you as well, and if you know anyone who is badly in need to fix his resolution, then please, spread the word, and send this link to them:
> 
> http://hellbunker.blogspot.com/2010/11/sis-m671-on-linux.html
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Glad it solve your problem with your resolution. The tribute and credits goes to ubuntu community actually, especially AJ Oliveira who the first person who help a lot to recompile this Driver. ^^

----------


## originalchoice

Hello, everyone.

A friend of mine has an Asus K50c laptop and even though I managed to install the VESA driver, I'm pretty unhappy about the 2D graphics. I saw that new Ubuntu is going to be released in April. Is it possible that Ubuntu developers have gotten their hands on proper 3D drivers? Any hope at all???

Anyway, thanks to all those that put their time in this - really!

----------


## hellnest

> Hello, everyone.
> 
> A friend of mine has an Asus K50c laptop and even though I managed to install the VESA driver, I'm pretty unhappy about the 2D graphics. I saw that new Ubuntu is going to be released in April. Is it possible that Ubuntu developers have gotten their hands on proper 3D drivers? Any hope at all???
> 
> Anyway, thanks to all those that put their time in this - really!


First answer is NO  :Smile: , since lack of support from SIS it self so it's impossible to have 3D support for SIS Graphics card. For the next release ubuntu already prepare for a "fallback" for user that use a graphic card without 3D support. You can find it and test it in PPA. 

Just now 2nd Alpha is out and running a new xorg-server. I will try it to see if it works with current driver or not. ^^, but why you install vesa driver to your friend? there's a lot of topic regarding this on internet  :Smile:

----------


## weathercast0

Hey there,
i'm stuck getting SiS 671 driver on Ubuntu 10.10 (32bit) to work...

One thing i managed is to get my screen to 1024x768 with vesa driver.

I tried using this manual: http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php,
I tried several manuals using "sisimedia" driver
and i tried using a sis driver...

Installing was no problem and it is at the right place (also used install script from ajoliveira)

Everything i get is:

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
(EE) Failed to load module "sis671" (loader failed, 7)
(EE) No drivers available.

Any suggestions?

----------


## hellnest

> Hey there,
> i'm stuck getting SiS 671 driver on Ubuntu 10.10 (32bit) to work...
> 
> One thing i managed is to get my screen to 1024x768 with vesa driver.
> 
> I tried using this manual: http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php,
> I tried several manuals using "sisimedia" driver
> and i tried using a sis driver...
> 
> ...


Post your xorg.conf here so we can help you. There's something wrong with your confguration. The driver was fine to use on Maverick, also put your native screen resolution for further workaround.

==================================================  ====================================

Ok guys, it's been a while and this thread is not that hot anymore. Natty release is closing and they using 1.10 xorg-server.
Just now i test it on my machine and it's failed to load the current driver. The current driver is working on current xorg-server 1.94, so it's mean another workaround for natty to get the driver work on it.

The error said can't find the ABI modules.

Regards,

----------


## fuildearg

> @Peej2103.. my "guide" was located on page 38 of this thread, bringing it back up for you (and maybe others)
> Btw; *If you are using a Asus K50C/ X5DC.. use the driver from @purct in post #438*


I followed the instructions and everything seemed to go without mishap but I'm stuck with a command line and no GUI.

----------


## hellnest

> I followed the instructions and everything seemed to go without mishap but I'm stuck with a command line and no GUI.


Try read a guide on my blog... follow everystep carefully, and make sure you know the native resolution of your notebook so you can use the correct xorg.conf.

----------


## fuildearg

thanks, I'll try that.

----------


## hellnest

I already got an update from Paulo Zaunoni ( Mandriva Guy ) for this driver. So it can work for next Ubuntu 11.04. I already tested it on 1366x768 resolution.

The difference is you must compile it by yourself. I thinks it's a better and good solution. So you don't have to playing arround with xorg.conf. Except for 1366x768 Resolution, you still must do some trick in xorg.conf.

You can go to my Blog on my signature. I'm not yet test it on 1280x800 display. But it should work after you finish compile. If anyone can help to create a .deb package it would be great.

Regards,

Martin Lee

----------


## gyyug78fg87ogguiioioioioi

> *Sure*;
> 
> *THIS WORKS on ubuntu 10.04 explained version 
> *
> 
> download the drivers from http://estebanordano.com.ar/sis-m671...-debian-sidux/ *EDIT: Bandwidth Limit Exceeded*
> *Use http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_10.04.tar.gz for the 32 bit driver and
> http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_10.04.tar.gz for the 64 bit driver,*
> (take the install files), unzip them
> ...


will it work on ubuntu 10.10 too?

----------


## guilhermer

I managed to successfully compile the driver in 11.04 (daily build) and it's working as it should at 1280x800.

Thank you and Paulo for the driver.

*Edit*

Ok, i think i stumbled upon a issue with the driver.

The whole UI turns unstable during video playback (.avi, flash works fine). If i try to open the applications menu or if i just click anywhere else, the screen get's garbled i'm sent back to the login manager...

This behavior happens on KDE, Gnome, Unity 2d, Fluxbox and i tested with various media players.

The 11.04 default driver is working fine until now, but at 1024x800 at max.

----------


## hellnest

> I managed to successfully compile the driver in 11.04 (daily build) and it's working as it should at 1280x800.
> 
> Thank you and Paulo for the driver.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Ok, i think i stumbled upon a issue with the driver.
> 
> The whole UI turns unstable during video playback (.avi, flash works fine). If i try to open the applications menu or if i just click anywhere else, the screen get's garbled i'm sent back to the login manager...
> ...


I try to figure out this issue and also experience a same problem like you. When take a look in Log files, i found that there's quite lot library in Natty having a segfault and still don't know what causing this. The driver or "alpha" progress n Natty.

I will try to submit this issue to upstream, but i will take another test on other distro first before submit this issue.. Because i'm still thinking that we do a test on alpha build stage of natty.

----------


## psychydyl

Hey! This is weird but something amazing happened for me yesterday. 
I had tried just about everything to get 3D working but alas! The last release of Ubuntu which runs the 3D driver for SiS 771/671 Mirage 3 was Gutsy Gibbon. There have been no 3D driver releases after kernel 2.6.22.9. 
Here's the chap who wrote the driver: * Barros Lee*

I am running Karmic (*OpenArtist*). I installed this driver:  *sisimedia* but couldn't get any 3D effects running. Even transparency wouldn't work. But at least I got the correct resolution of 1280x800. 
Then, I happened to install this:
*http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/*
 And kerr-ploink! Transparency and shadows showed up! It even asked while installing if various other effects should be enabled  and I chose "N" for all of them. I wonder if they'd work. But the "_Visual Effects_" tab in "_Appearances_" still shows all effects disabled ("_no suitable driver found_").
Running videos hogs the CPU but the system somehow works!  :Wink: 
I also tried compiling the 2.6.22.9 kernel a couple of times but it doesn't boot. The last thing it says is like _could not open initial console_ before hanging. :Confused:

----------


## hellnest

> Hey! This is weird but something amazing happened for me yesterday. 
> I had tried just about everything to get 3D working but alas! The last release of Ubuntu which runs the 3D driver for SiS 771/671 Mirage 3 was Gutsy Gibbon. There have been no 3D driver releases after kernel 2.6.22.9. 
> Here's the chap who wrote the driver: * Barros Lee*
> 
> I am running Karmic (*OpenArtist*). I installed this driver:  *sisimedia* but couldn't get any 3D effects running. Even transparency wouldn't work. But at least I got the correct resolution of 1280x800. 
> Then, I happened to install this:
> *http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/*
>  And kerr-ploink! Transparency and shadows showed up! It even asked while installing if various other effects should be enabled  and I chose "N" for all of them. I wonder if they'd work. But the "_Visual Effects_" tab in "_Appearances_" still shows all effects disabled ("_no suitable driver found_").
> Running videos hogs the CPU but the system somehow works! 
> I also tried compiling the 2.6.22.9 kernel a couple of times but it doesn't boot. The last thing it says is like _could not open initial console_ before hanging.


The effects you got is from metacity, not from compiz. It's a 2D acclerated feature that shown on your screenshot.

You can use it on maverick also with the driver that you can found here. use this command



```
$ metacity --replace
```

Regards

----------


## guilhermer

Ok, hellnest helped me and the driver is now working as it should. I compiled it again, changed the default VLC video output to X11 and the video playback problems disappeared.

Thank you very much, guys.

----------


## gh1234

The problem with selecting X11 is, that there is no 2D acceleration then.
I'm currently trying to improve the driver but it will indeed take a lot of time... (even more time in my case as I never worked on this / on X drivers at all)
Is there someone working on this ATM? If so I should participate then.  :Very Happy:

----------


## hellnest

> The problem with selecting X11 is, that there is no 2D acceleration then.
> I'm currently trying to improve the driver but it will indeed take a lot of time... (even more time in my case as I never worked on this / on X drivers at all)
> Is there someone working on this ATM? If so I should participate then.


You can clone my github page for latest patch and also you can directly checkout from Mandriva SVN page.
For 2D accleration, i reallly don'y understand. I've got all light compositing running such as xcompmgr or metacity. But not yet try in Kwin.

----------


## gh1234

Ah Ok so you are working on it (found the github page), I lost the overview over the past months as the last Ubuntu release worked quite well. I will try to understand the code and if I am able to I will help you out there.
So I pointed out that there is no 2D accelleration. Let me clarify that I did not meant the whole output of the driver won't be rendered by GPU but only the accellerated video output as it is used by VLC or Gstreamer if you set the video output to X11 as guilhermer did.
If you display a video with better resolution it will be slow and interrupt other works as the whole rendering is done by CPU.
(I hope I'm right on that, as I said I'm a lot more into software than driver/X development).

Does your driver work with Natty ATM? I patched an old release just to get it through compiling but it stopped working today after an update of X. Vesa does not work either right now... might be my fault too.
I will test the code on git tomorrow and start looking into it  :Smile:

----------


## hellnest

> Ah Ok so you are working on it (found the github page), I lost the overview over the past months as the last Ubuntu release worked quite well. I will try to understand the code and if I am able to I will help you out there.
> So I pointed out that there is no 2D accelleration. Let me clarify that I did not meant the whole output of the driver won't be rendered by GPU but only the accellerated video output as it is used by VLC or Gstreamer if you set the video output to X11 as guilhermer did.
> If you display a video with better resolution it will be slow and interrupt other works as the whole rendering is done by CPU.
> (I hope I'm right on that, as I said I'm a lot more into software than driver/X development).
> 
> Does your driver work with Natty ATM? I patched an old release just to get it through compiling but it stopped working today after an update of X. Vesa does not work either right now... might be my fault too.
> I will test the code on git tomorrow and start looking into it


Ok i got your point and i just want to share that 1280x720 Video Res using Mplayer Full Screen is run well without any glitch at all.
The driver is working ATM, and it's not all my work. I just try to keep the people aware about this existence. The patch is come from Mandriiva Teams, Paulo Zaunoni who taken care this driver. And i've got an oportunity to give it a shot and also do a small patch on it. There's another patch come from saa7_go from Ubuntu Indonesia community which is Remove all depreceated symbol.

If you compile it don't forget you must install all needed -dev package. And FYI, the github page is "PATCHED" already. For the original one you can go to Mandriva SVN page.

If you can take a look or maybe helping put a 2MiB Diff to the original sis_drv, it must be great. I talk with some guys in canonical regarding this and he can't do that since he lacks of the hardware.

Regards,

----------


## gh1234

OK cool, but it would be awesome to get back XV (as it worked in earlier versions).
I recently run gdb (which was quite hard to do without a second computer) to debug what happened when X crashes, I will look into that right now.

I will also look into patching the original driver, but I think this will be very complicated, the big problem is that I can only test against Mirage 3+ (671) and not the hardware that runs with the original driver.
Canonical could simply distribute both packages, couldn't they?

----------


## gyyug78fg87ogguiioioioioi

i am desperatly trying to get drivers to  Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
wich in this thread should i use??

----------


## gh1234

Depends on which version of ubuntu you are using.
10.04 or 10.10?
11.04 does work too but we are still working on that...

----------


## gyyug78fg87ogguiioioioioi

> Depends on which version of ubuntu you are using.
> 10.04 or 10.10?
> 11.04 does work too but we are still working on that...


i have 10.10

----------


## gh1234

Ok for 10.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=568 should work out  :Smile:

----------


## kent021410

hi im new in ubuntu and i install it in my laptop and  i have problem in  my screen resolution im stack in 800x600 can i bgger my screen  resolution please help .

kent@kent-laptop:~$ xrandr
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   800x600        61.0* 
   640x480        60.0 

this is the output when i type xrandr

tnx in advance
im running ubuntu 10.10

----------


## gh1234

Hi kent, if you are on sis671/672 the tut posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=568 should work for you, too.
If you are not sure if your device is sis 671/672 Mirage 3 run 

```
lspci  | grep VGA
```

in your comand line, the output should look like this:


```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
```

----------


## withoutnick

> Hi kent, if you are on sis671/672 the tut posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=568 should work for you, too.
> If you are not sure if your device is sis 671/672 Mirage 3 run 
> 
> ```
> lspci  | grep VGA
> ```
> 
> in your comand line, the output should look like this:
> 
> ...


In the post you've linked in, the biggest resolution is 1280x800? 
I wonder if there is a way to make it FULL HD - like 1368x768? Thank you indeed.

----------


## hellnest

> In the post you've linked in, the biggest resolution is 1280x800? 
> I wonder if there is a way to make it FULL HD - like 1368x768? Thank you indeed.


You only need to add option in you xorg.conf, but it's depend which driver you used. 



```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "sisimedia"
    Option         "UseTiming1366" "yes"
EndSection
```

For the driver section, change it to the proper driver you used, because there are 2 drivers in this Thread.

@gh1234
WoW, you are very active in this thread it's been a while since i check this thread. I'm still waiting a response from canonical guy about this

----------


## DRT_??

Hi All,

This is my first post, I'm new(ish) to UBUNTU, I had it in the past on my PS3, and XP PC, and now have installed it on an old ADVENT 9115 Laptop.

I am using 10.10

First of I love ubuntu, there is so much I can learn from it. Once installed on the Laptop, I had one problem, Resolution.

To keep a long story short, this is how I configured Xorg.conf on the machine using 10.10.


Go to http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php and download relevant drivers (big thumbs up to ajoliveira)

Now Copy the sis671_drv files to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ (as explained by mhgsys on page 38 of this thread. [again massive thumbs up]).

Now, confusingly I did not have an xorg.conf, but luckily the download from ajoliveira.com contained one with relevant settings that work!

So I copied over the download xorg.conf and copy via terminal (if your new to all this like me, look at mhgsys's guide on page 38), expect you copy xorg.conf to:



```
/etc/X11/
```

Then all I needed to do was reboot!

Now, very simple took 5 minutes to do, but hours of figuring out and searching the web on how to fix this issue!  I know this isn't detailed but hopefully gives out some pointers on how to run 1280x1024 on 10.10 on an ADVENT 9115. The readme on ajoliveira and mhgsys guide on page 38 should allow you to teach yourself how to do this, if your a noob like me! I just wanted to give my thanks and tips to anyone trying to install on 10.10.

 :Popcorn: 


DRT

----------


## Megacubo

In ubuntu 11.04 i can't play videos (restart to GDM), i follow this instructions

http://hellbunker.blogspot.com/2011/...ing-natty.html

someone know something?

Edit: Fixed after changing video output to X11

----------


## acero

What drivers you use in Ubuntu 11.04? I installed it but when I tried the old drivers (the ones for 10.10) it doesn't work, it crashes while loading at the very beginning.

----------


## pennypecker

> What drivers you use in Ubuntu 11.04? I installed it but when I tried the old drivers (the ones for 10.10) it doesn't work, it crashes while loading at the very beginning.


Hello,

I've used the drivers compiled from http://hellbunker.blogspot.com/2011/...ing-natty.html. I had 2 problems after following the instructions there:
1. I had a blank screen just after reboot (instead of grub). I solved that (or it solved by itself ?!) by rebooting with an ubuntu live usb and deleting some resolution modes from xorg.conf. (dont know if this actually was the solution but he computer booted correctly.
2. I had to modify in xorg.conf in the Device section Driver "sis", after 'sudo make install'

----------


## hellnest

Like i told you at the disqus comment thread.

This driver doesn't need any xorg.conf, so if you have 1280x800 driver, it's better to delete any xorg.conf inside you /etc/X11/ and everything should be fine. Except you are have another resolution like me 1366x768 So we need to add timming option inside xorg.conf without any "driver" line.

For people who having a playback issue, please make sure to change the Video Output to X11. Find this setting in your favorite media player. For general you can use


```
$ gstreamer-properties
```

and Change the output video there.

----------


## ajoliveira

Hello all

I just placed 32 and 64-bit versions of a Natty sis driver made in a hurry because I am in lack of time referenced at the usual place:

http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php

and

http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/pt/software/xorg.php

Hope it helps, with a little more time i will get back to it.

Thanks Martin Lee and Frans Kirstensen for bugging me with this, and Frans for having been a sport with testing...  :Smile: 

The drivers are published "as is", no support.

I am running unity 2d just to try it...

----------


## msmx5s

Hellnest's drivers and guide posted earlier works brilliantly for 11.04.

http://hellbunker.blogspot.com/2011/...ing-natty.html

----------


## acero

Those drivers are great, work like a charm. I was sad when I realized i wouldn't be able to see the new look Ubuntu 11.04 offers. Today a friend of mine showed me this:

http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/ubunt...e-compositing/

I hope you like it.

----------


## hellnest

> Those drivers are great, work like a charm. I was sad when I realized i wouldn't be able to see the new look Ubuntu 11.04 offers. Today a friend of mine showed me this:
> 
> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/ubunt...e-compositing/
> 
> I hope you like it.


Unity-2D will run well with SIS, just don't forget to enable Metacity compositing through gconf-editor. So you can at least enjoy a bit with shadow etc  :Smile:

----------


## acero

Lol, thanks for the tip I forgot to do that! Much better now!

----------


## homer87

I open a repository for sis671 driver here:

https://launchpad.net/sis671n

I would like to update and clean the code, based on Winischhofer sis671 driver, within the limits of my knowledge.

The version stored on repository seems to work on xorg 7.6. 

Of course this is an experimental driver.

Of course (2) I find people, mostly coders and testers. 

Finally excuse for my bad english  :Capital Razz:

----------


## shame.balamut

> I open a repository for sis671 driver here:
> 
> https://launchpad.net/sis671n
> 
> I would like to update and clean the code, based on Winischhofer sis671 driver, within the limits of my knowledge.
> 
> The version stored on repository seems to work on xorg 7.6. 
> 
> Of course this is an experimental driver.
> ...


will be 3d?

----------


## homer87

Nope. I don't think. 

I write this simple FAQ:

https://answers.launchpad.net/sis671n/+faq/1606

----------


## ubunat7

homer87, does your driver support 2d video acceleration at the moment? Till ubuntu natty  all the drivers used to support XV acceleration but the driver for natty posted on the ajoliveira's site doesn't...

----------


## homer87

The codebase is the same as ajoliveira's; the Winischhofer has support for XV but is very ugly, incomplete and unstable.

The code on repository has small changes, that make the driver a bit more stable.

----------


## hellnest

3D Support will never be available IMHO,  :Smile:  Anyway it's nice you setup a Bazaar repo ^^,  also you can take a look a patch from Timo for the driver.

----------


## homer87

> 3D Support will never be available IMHO,  Anyway it's nice you setup a Bazaar repo ^^,  also you can take a look a patch from Timo for the driver.


I think the same thing, where is the Timo's patch?  :Smile:

----------


## hellnest

> I think the same thing, where is the Timo's patch?


Sorry for the late reply, you can grab the tarball from here. https://github.com/hellnest/xf86-vid...all/timo-patch

----------


## DrSeemann

Well, hi again  :Capital Razz:  . I started with 10.10 using Gnome. And as I "found" a "3d" driver wich seemed to work better than sisimedia, I switched to Kubuntu 10.04. Used this guide (wich is in portuguese, but as I'm native spanish I can understand some words). Oh, and btw Barros Lee has a "download center" here.

Same procedure, download driver. Then copying it to the drivers folder and modified the xorg.conf file. 

@xorg.conf:
Driver "sis671" (I dont remember wich driver is it, but i downloaded it from Barros Lee because the links on the BR guide are dead)

My xorg.conf complete.


```
Section "Module"
     Disable "dri"
     Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension
     Load "v4l" # Video for Linux
     Load "extmod"
     Load "glx" # 3D layer
     Load "GLcore" 
 EndSection
 

 Section "Monitor"
     Identifier "monitor1"
     VendorName "Generic"
     ModelName "Flat Panel 1280x800"
     HorizSync 28.8-90
     VertRefresh 60
      
    # Monitor preferred modeline (60.0 Hz vsync, 49.0 kHz hsync, ratio 16/10, 106 dpi)
     ModeLine "1280x800" 68.94 1280 1301 1333 1408 800 803 808 816 -hsync -vsync
      
     # TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.
     # 768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync
     ModeLine "768x576"     50.00  768  832  846 1000   576  590  595  630
      
     # 768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync
     ModeLine "768x576"     63.07  768  800  960 1024   576  578  590  616
      
     # modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake]
     ModeLine "1280x800_120"  181.21  1280 1376 1520 1760  800 801 804 858  -HSync +Vsync
      
     # modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake]
     ModeLine "1280x800_100"  147.89  1280 1376 1512 1744  800 801 804 848  -HSync +Vsync
      
     # modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake]
     ModeLine "1280x800_85"  123.38  1280 1368 1504 1728  800 801 804 840  -HSync +Vsync
      
     # modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake]
     ModeLine "1280x800_75"  107.21  1280 1360 1496 1712  800 801 804 835  -HSync +Vsync
      
     # modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake]
     ModeLine "1280x800_60"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync
      
     # modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake]
     ModeLine "1280x800_50"  68.56  1280 1336 1472 1664  800 801 804 824  -HSync +Vsync
 EndSection
 

 Section "Screen"
     Identifier "screen1"
     Device "device1"
     Monitor "monitor1"
     DefaultColorDepth 24
      
     Subsection "Display"
         Depth 8
         Modes "1280x800"
     EndSubsection
      
     Subsection "Display"
         Depth 15
         Modes "1280x800"
     EndSubsection
      
     Subsection "Display"
         Depth 16
         Modes "1280x800"
     EndSubsection
      
     Subsection "Display"
         Depth 24
         Modes "1280x800"
     EndSubsection
 EndSection
 

 Section "ServerLayout"
     Identifier "layout1"
     Screen "screen1"
 EndSection
 

 Section "Device"
     Identifier   "Configured Video Device"
     Driver "sis671"
     Option "DPMS"
     Option "XvDefaultAdaptor"      "Blitter"
     Option "EnableSiSCtrl" "yes"
 EndSection
 

 Section "DRI"
         Mode 0666
 EndSection
```

.

I dont really know what those lines are or work for. But my Kubuntu is running smoothly, still no 3d acceleration.
I hope this works for other folks in the same disgrace as me  :Capital Razz: .
There's a driver programmed by Barros Lee wich seems to work for ubuntu 7.10. I've got an iso but can't install it. I'll post my results ASAP.

----------


## homer87

> Sorry for the late reply, you can grab the tarball from here. https://github.com/hellnest/xf86-vid...all/timo-patch


Thanks.  :Wink: 




> Well, hi again  . I started with 10.10 using Gnome. And as I "found" a "3d" driver wich seemed to work better than sisimedia, I switched to Kubuntu 10.04. 
> ...


I have a 64 bit system and can't test this driver. Also B. Lee no longer working in sis.

----------


## wolf187

Is there any Mirage 3 Drivers for Ubuntu 11.04 and I have emailed Barros Lee a few times regarding the development of a SiS 771/671 driver for Ubuntu and I have also contacted SiS and Mark Shuttleworth with regard to the SiS drivers but so far I have not received any replies.

----------


## hellnest

If you read carefully, you will found the answer by yourself  :Smile:

----------


## Simpleton

sorry guys.. not very good at this.

I did the above and have ended up with almost the correct display. It in 1024x768 on screen, but desktop is 1366x768.

I've just installed natty, can someone publish an idiots guide for me please?

Many thanks.

----------


## nikoola

http://hellbunker.blogspot.com/2011/...ing-natty.html

Option         "UseTiming1366" "yes"

That fix resolution problem.

----------


## merelda

Hi all,

I've followed the thread and did:

$ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf

And I do have the right driver under the device section "sis671", but it's still messed up....

When I rebooted the computer it says:

! Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
(EE) SIS(0):
*************************************************
(EE) SIS(0):     ERROR
(EE) SIS(0): No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync
(EE) SIS(0):     END OF MESSAGE
*************************************************
(EE) SIS(0): Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration


what does this mean???
and I tried this method a couple of times, the first time after gdm stop my screen flashes, but the rest it's completely fine???

Thanks so much, any help is appreciated!!!!


Oh by the way, from lspci
"VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)"


Thanks again!!!

----------


## 19rocker85

Hi...my pc reebot when i do videochat on skype with my ubuntu 11.04

how can i fix it??

Thank u very much^^

----------


## Ulysses4ever

Hi! I have SIS 771/671, 11.04 and followed instructions on

http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php

And now I have 1200x800. The problem is that normal resolution for my screen (as it was configured under OS Windows) is 1200x768. Now “xrandr -q” lists 1280x800, 1024x768 etc. (no 1280x768…). What should I do in order to get 1200x768 if it possible? 

I also have bad color pallete, but I don't know to point out this problem more specifically, I just see some color artefacts on pictures.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## realzippy

You could try to add that mode with xrandr.
Show your


```
xrandr -q
```

output.
Also your
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
would be interesting...

----------


## 19rocker85

i have also following this guide

http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php

But my SiS 771/671 There are two problems

1)When I see a movie on vlc and put the full screen option, my pc restart instantly

2)Same thing with skype, I just enlarged the video call screen and ps pc restart  instantly

any solution?

----------


## noxified

any driver for 3d yet?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elzigzag

Nope. Santa's bringing it for Xmas, they say.

----------


## realzippy

Yeah,santa will for sure.
But only if you really behave nice...
Fun aside,don't think that somebody will ever write a 3D driver for that
SIS graphics.It is pretty old and -sorry- not _extremely_ popular.

----------


## noxified

ah ok,then i think i might get use to it the way it is.
it dosen't work for any distribution,or just for ubuntu?
i mean,i readed something about,mandriva 2010,or 2009,that it might work there.. i'm not sure about what distribution..

----------


## realzippy

If you use an old distribution (means old X server- that's the point) you may install
the old official SIS drivers.Then you could also run Ubuntu,no need for old Mandriva or whatever.Honestly I don't know if the old official SIS drivers did 3D...google will tell.
And of course it might not be secure to run such an old distro online.

----------


## Elzigzag

1. There are people still waiting for the Messiah (Barros Lee) to release a 3D driver for Linux. I think it'll happen just like the other Messiah... there are millions of people still waiting for him and they've been doing so for thousands of years.....
Do you wanna see how people beg for a driver? http://barroslee.blogspot.com/2008/0...supported.html

2. No, there isn't any properly working 3D driver for Linux, whatever distro. Mandriva has a special feature that somehow it works right out of the box, no editing-blind-typing-try-and-error stuff.... but still there's no 3D acceleration....

----------


## noxified

in know how to make the resolution work just fine.that's not big deal at all.  :Very Happy: 
i just wanted to use compiz,to make my ubuntu eyecandy . :Very Happy: 
that's the only thing why i might need 3d acceleration.i don't play games.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ulysses4ever

> You could try to add that mode with xrandr.
> Show your
> 
> 
> ```
> xrandr -q
> ```
> 
> output.
> ...


realzippy, sorry for not replying: the laptop actually is not at mine, and I just can't get it to figure out the data requested (xrandr -q, xorg.conf). When I asked the question I thought I'd be able to get it but, alas As soon as I got it I'll post the data.

----------


## noxified

i readed somewhere over the internet,that,it's possible to make 3d work in ubuntu 8.04 is that true?if so,why it's possible in hardy and not possible in 10.04?
can anyone tell me please,step by step how to install 2d drivers so i can watch movies in full screen?(i fixed resolution)(i use mint 11...)

----------


## javacookies

hey guys! i'm a new to ubuntu and add me on the list of waiting for the damn 3d driver!  :Smile:  I have a question,I tried lshw -C display on terminal and it say '-display UNCLAIMED'.In monitor settings, I can get the correct resolution but the refresh rate i always 0. I can watch in vlc in full screen and run games like Balazar brothers though it lags. I'm thinking ubuntu 11.04 automatically installed the driver for my IGP but these things are bothering me. Right now, I'm trying drivers I get from the net but nothing's working on me. It always bring me to recovery console. Anyone can clear things up to me? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jasiunas

Hi! Is there any way to use minitube with this card? As I assume minitube uses the default output driver, witch crashes ubuntu. How can I change it or do something else to make it work?

----------


## Offoffoff

Russian boys made PPA with driver:
https://launchpad.net/~gamepad64/+archive/sismedia
Try! It served good for me.

----------


## noxified

it's 2d or 3d? it's fork fully with 2d/3d? that's mean,randaring movies,with good rate?...not laggy or smth.full screen?1280x800 resolution?

----------


## Elzigzag

Has anyone begun trying Oneiric Ocelot? I mean a Beta...
I guess we all have to tweak installation again ....

----------


## noxified

why don't anyone who knows how to ,just make a driver ? :Smile:

----------


## Elzigzag

Yeaaaah, that would be awesome. Now I'm using Windows 7 because I'm tired of tweaking installation, dealing with blind typing, and frequent errors in installation.

----------


## noxified

mdea.me too.i fixed with resolution,i can watch movies,but it's not ok.if i wanna watch movies with vlc i can't resize the windows,because i get a black screen on vlc..it would be awesome,evan without 3d suport,but if multimedia would work at full capacity.(without compiz and all that)

----------


## BobLloyd

This solution worked perfectly for me after months of trying all sorts of fixes.

http://laptopny.us/ubuntu-tips/fix-v...-natty-narwhal

I'm running an Asus X58C 32-bit Ubuntu 11.04 installation.  Certainly worth trying for other machines with the 671 chipset.

----------


## noxified

does the multimedia works fine?  :Smile:

----------


## edwinclout

> This solution worked perfectly for me after months of trying all sorts of fixes.
> 
> http://laptopny.us/ubuntu-tips/fix-v...-natty-narwhal
> 
> I'm running an Asus X58C 32-bit Ubuntu 11.04 installation.  Certainly worth trying for other machines with the 671 chipset.


That info works fine for me too, on Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot).

Thanks for posting it, BobLloyd.

It seems to have come originally from the blog of _Hugo Bastos_:

http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com/2011/09/ubuntu-1110-e-placa-de-video-sis-671.html
 



> Try the solution below: 
> 
> first, install the packages below: 
> 
> -git 
> -xorg-dev 
> -libdrm-dev 
> -libtool 
> -mesa-common-dev 
> ...





> The driver makes your default resolution 1280×800. 
> 
> If your PC/laptop has 1366×768 resolution, you can edit/create your xorg.conf, by typing:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ```
> ...





> If you  can’t get 3D effect, and 3D Unity cannot activated, but if you still feel you need Unity rather than something superior, you can install 2D Unity by typing: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install unity-2d
> ```
> 
> then activate your 2D Unity 
> ...


The re-compiled sis771/671 driver works fine with Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot), as shipped with x.org X server v.1.10.4 and the default AMD64 kernel (3.0.0-12-generic SMP).

----------


## noxified

yeah,but you still can't have full multimedia support. as in , you can't watch movies with vlc media player(sorry,it's my favorite) only in full screen,or if you watch normal screen,you can't resize,because you get a black screen.
for full screen movies with some player you'll need a patch.
here it is how to do it.
you do this after you do what the guy before me said.  :Smile: 

su
cd xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1
cd src
wget http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=U1SEjXQy -O XvFix.patch
patch < XvFix.patch
cd ..
./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-static
make
sudo make install

----------


## 19rocker85

Hi people

I also have the unfortunate owner of this video card on linux  :Sad: 

On the website of SiS I noticed that, the SiS continue to release updated drivers for SiS 671 Windows Vista/7

http://w3.sis.com/download/agreement.php?url=/download/

We could be those drivers, The driver video for linux with _reverse engineering_???

----------


## noxified

for linux is needed a new driver,that one ,is upgraded.. :Sad:  i don't think that we ever gonna see any driver for linux..
can anyone use full multimedia support?(without 3d ofcourse)i mean watching movies full screen..etc.

----------


## 19rocker85

> for linux is needed a new driver,that one ,is upgraded.. i don't think that we ever gonna see any driver for linux..
> can anyone use full multimedia support?(without 3d ofcourse)i mean watching movies full screen..etc.


i had risolve with u post :Confused: 



```
cd xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1
cd src
wget http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=U1SEjXQy -O XvFix.patch
patch < XvFix.patch
cd ..
./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-static
make
sudo make install
```

now work vlc and skype with full screen :Eh?:

----------


## noxified

yeah.but i strongly recomand you smplayer .it's better than vlc.  :Smile: 

from what i've been reading there are people who succeded to make 3d working on earlyes versions of ubuntu( eg hardy) why was possible there and in 10.04 is not possible?

----------


## ajoliveira

Hello

As usual I have modified the code and compiled the drivers for Oneiric 11.10.

Please refer to my page:

http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php

or in Portuguese:

http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/pt/software/xorg.php

It was observed by Frans Kristensen that the previous Natty drivers worked as well on Oneiric. I confirmed that on my system, but nevertheless modified the code (the code did not compile on Oneiric) and re-compiled.

I hope it will be of use.

----------


## 19rocker85

> Hello
> 
> As usual I have modified the code and compiled the drivers for Oneiric 11.10.
> 
> Please refer to my page:
> 
> http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php
> 
> or in Portuguese:
> ...


U driver work with vlc full screen or videochat with skype with full screen?? o have bug as old driver?

----------


## noxified

my post,yes.

----------


## acero

A J Oliveira's drivers didnt work for me this time. I tried the last ones (11.04) and the ones for 11.10 but none of them worked for me. Its actually weird i thought those drivers were going to work at the very first time like the others did. I took a copy of dmesg, you want to me to post it here to take a look?

----------


## ajoliveira

ok, replied in private, as the natty drivers should work the reason may reside on the absence of the xorg.conf file on /etc/X11 directory.

----------


## xavierescola

Hello, I have also tried A J Oliveira's drivers and the instructions mentioned on post #371 of this discussion. 

But when when I arrived to the point:
and restart gdm by typing; sudo service gdm restart  my monitor becomes black and says something like Frequencies not supported.


Then I type: Crtl+Alt+F1 and I try to continue with the instructions, but when I reboot my screen stays black with the message  Frequencies not supported.


 I have re-installed Ubuntu 10.04 and followed the instructions with similar results, as this time it appears a window that says something like "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"...


 I have a [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA card integrated in an Asus P5SD2-VM Motherboard. 


Now I have re-installed Ubuntu 10.4 (again).


Any idea? Thanks

----------


## mhgsys

@xavierescola

Open up a terminal and type:


```
sudo bash
```

(enter your password and press enter)
then type;


```
echo blacklist vga16fb > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-vga16fb.conf
```

Press enter, and this time type;


```
update-initramfs -u
```

Then reboot


```
reboot
```

After rebooting the tty (ctrl+alt+f1, or on gdm stop) will work.. so then your able to follow the howto from the beginning and see what you are doing..

Note: Don't do this part again

----------


## xavierescola

I did what mhgsys says, but the problem remains.

Unfortunately, when I arrive at the point: 
and restart gdm by typing: sudo service gdm restart
 appears the same window again saying "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode".

I'll install ubuntu 10.04 again...

Thanks anyway,

----------


## mhgsys

erh., re-installing the OS just for videodrivers seems not the right way to go...


I noticed some needed to change the driver to sis671 manually.

Please post content of /etc/X11/xorg.conf

EDIT: BTW!. I just reminded, in case of  this error...



> No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync


you'll need a modified driver
read about it all here;  http://tpurch-blog.blogspot.com/

----------


## noxified

when u boot,or shutdown u see some bad collors on the laptop's monitor?like some stripes,with all collors.i will post a picture,but will not represent the exctly way linux do it.
http://www.hardwoodbrokers.com/image..._Brown_Oak.jpg
something like this.i think that might be happening to me in particulary,but not sure.i use sis m672..
what driver/settings should i use for not getting those strips with ub 10.04?

----------


## Franzzzzzzzz

> when u boot,or shutdown u see some bad collors on the laptop's monitor?like some stripes,with all collors.i will post a picture,but will not represent the exctly way linux do it.
> http://www.hardwoodbrokers.com/image..._Brown_Oak.jpg
>  something like this.i think that might be happening to me in particulary,but not sure.i use sis m672..


You're not alone, I've got the same kind of strips in all ubuntu version since 9.04 (or 9.10 perhaps). Personnaly, since the A J Oliveira's drivers works quite fine after startup, I gave up to suppress those strips. But if you find something please tell us !

----------


## noxified

sure thing i will. meantime,how ubuntu does work for you guys without 3d,and with that driver and patch? i mean,i think system is a bit slow..(i have another pc,with lower specs,and work faster than my laptop...with exactly same ubuntu version),that boterhs me...
Another question: there is ANY version of any distribution of linux,who works smoothly(than ubuntu) with sis mirage m672?(with whatever driver/parch/xorg.conf installed)

----------


## xavierescola

> erh., re-installing the OS just for videodrivers seems not the right way to go...
> 
> 
> I noticed some needed to change the driver to sis671 manually.
> 
> Please post content of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> EDIT: BTW!. I just reminded, in case of  this error...
> 
> ...


mhgsys, my archive /etc/X11/xorg.conf seems to be empty, I guess because  I have just re-installed Ubuntu 10.04.

I have downloaded and copied the modified drivers mentioned on the link to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers

In the above link, is said to modify/create new  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file  but I don't know how to do that (although I have a sample available of  xorg.conf from that web)

Maybe, should I follow again the instructions mentioned on post #371 of this discussion from that point?

----------


## ajoliveira

I have re-checked my code, and all of the so-called "Clevo mods" (because those were suggested (but not to me) by Clevo, the manufacturer of my laptop) are applied, so the modified code to recognize 1360H is there. In fact I came back to the code I think I used for 8.10 and did all the necessary modifications so that it compiled. My hardware is 1280x800 and works pristine, so I can't test at 1360/1366. There are a couple of provisions in my page so as to extend horizontal and vertical frequency ranges, I have tried it with Intel boards, and it has worked. So, if you are working 1280x800, use my drivers, those should work. But, again, do not forget xorg.conf, or you may find yourself like in #761.

----------


## noxified

so,how to do the best settings for 672 sis card to work better?
(btw ub 12.04 would have support for it?)

----------


## jantunes

Sorry but this thread is getting a little confusing. What should I try in 11.10?

----------


## noxified

not sure but i think that ub 11.10 for me works just A BIT better..

----------


## vilson

Hi everybody
I have a SIS 771/671 on my Fujitsu-Siemens Esprimo v5615 and i'm using the new ubuntu 11.10.
I resolved my resolution problem instaling the 2d driver from Alberto Casagrande at Launchpad.net

Just add his PPA and install is driver, reboot, and you're done.  :Wink: 

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:acasagrande/xf86-video-sismedia
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sismedia


Here's the link:
https://launchpad.net/~acasagrande/+...video-sismedia

----------


## noxified

how good that driver works?

----------


## vilson

I don't know what do you mean by "how good it works", it just works, you know that a SIS graphics card isn't an nvidia or ati, you can't play that 3d games and else. It gives a higher resolution (1200x800 i think, i don't have the machine here), and the display get's clearer, way much better than before ( 1024x768 ).  :Wink:

----------


## Elzigzag

It works, and its "installation" is really easy, you don't need to sudo-edit things... and to go to some places you'd never want to go. I mean, an OS shouldn't be meant just for geeks... Ubuntu needs to make things easy in order to attract more REAL MASSIVE USERS, those users like myself who want an operating PC/notebook/netbook without needing the skills of a programmer.

----------


## noxified

just for curiosity.i found a xorg.config on the internet and i said let me try it.i installed debian 6(because use gnome 2 and for curiosity) to see how works with this video card,and i pasted the xorg.config.i restarted the laptop and...i had a surprise.no flickering on boot,good resolution,no frames on display,works...out of the box.(without 3d ofc) i was surprised.i don't understand why,but ...what the heck.it's working.
if someone's intreasted i'll post here xorg.conf file.

----------


## malnati

> just for curiosity.i found a xorg.config on the internet and i said let me try it.i installed debian 6(because use gnome 2 and for curiosity) to see how works with this video card,and i pasted the xorg.config.i restarted the laptop and...i had a surprise.no flickering on boot,good resolution,no frames on display,works...out of the box.(without 3d ofc) i was surprised.i don't understand why,but ...what the heck.it's working.
> if someone's intreasted i'll post here xorg.conf file.


Everyone here is of course interested! What game are you playing?
Please post that damn file! Where did you find it?
For FSF's sake, share what you know!

----------


## malnati

> just for curiosity.i found a xorg.config on the internet and i said let me try it.i installed debian 6(because use gnome 2 and for curiosity) to see how works with this video card,and i pasted the xorg.config.i restarted the laptop and...i had a surprise.no flickering on boot,good resolution,no frames on display,works...out of the box.(without 3d ofc) i was surprised.i don't understand why,but ...what the heck.it's working.
> if someone's intreasted i'll post here xorg.conf file.


Everyone here is of course interested! What game are you playing?
Please post that damn file! Where did you find it?
For FSF's sake, share what you know!

----------


## s0dium

> Hi everybody
> I have a SIS 771/671 on my Fujitsu-Siemens Esprimo v5615 and i'm using the new ubuntu 11.10.
> I resolved my resolution problem instaling the 2d driver from Alberto Casagrande at Launchpad.net
> 
> Just add his PPA and install is driver, reboot, and you're done. 
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:acasagrande/xf86-video-sismedia
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sismedia
> ...


I gave this a whirl and my laptop would no longer boot. I am trying to get a resolution of 1366 x 768, could someone please give me instructions on how to get these drivers working under 11.10? Thanks for any help.

----------


## malnati

For 1366x768 resolution you need to put these lines on /etc/X11/xorg.conf (just make one if it doesn't exist)




```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Option         "UseTiming1366" "yes"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
EndSection
```

----------


## s0dium

malnati Thanks ever so much that has worked a treat  :Smile:

----------


## LinuFreedom

> Hi everybody
> I have a SIS 771/671 on my Fujitsu-Siemens Esprimo v5615 and i'm using the new ubuntu 11.10.
> I resolved my resolution problem instaling the 2d driver from Alberto Casagrande at Launchpad.net
> 
> Just add his PPA and install is driver, reboot, and you're done. 
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:acasagrande/xf86-video-sismedia
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sismedia
> ...


I registered just to say THANK YOU! 
It's the most simple, clean and functional solution around!

----------


## RobHK

I'm not very knowledgeable in this field. 

I'm currently running Mint 10 (based on Ubuntu 10.10) on this Esprimo v5535). The drivers I'm using for it wouldn't work with Mint 12 (based on Ubuntu 11.10).  

Should the driver solution suggested above work on this machine? (I don't have 11.10 installed at the moment so I can't just try it to find out.)

----------


## noxified

i sugest you to try debian 6.0.3 works out of the box for me.
no flickering(AT ALL)full screen movies,works just fine,resolution,too,just use the xorg.config i posted.


```
Section "Extensions" 
Option "Composite" 
EndSection 
# ********************************************************************** 
# Refer to the xorg.conf man page for details about the format of 
# this file. 
# ********************************************************************** 

Section "ServerFlags" 
#DontZap # disable <Ctrl><Alt><BS> (server abort) 
AllowMouseOpenFail # allows the server to start up even if the mouse does not work 
#DontZoom # disable <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> (resolution switching) 
EndSection 

Section "Module" 
Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension 
Load "v4l" # Video for Linux 
Load "extmod" 
Load "type1" 
Load "freetype" 
Load "glx" # 3D layer 
EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 
Identifier "Keyboard1" 
Driver "kbd" 
Option "XkbModel" "pc105" 
Option "XkbLayout" "pt" 
Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin" 
EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 
Identifier "Mouse1" 
Driver "mouse" 
Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 
Option "Device" "/dev/mouse" 
EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 
Identifier "Mouse2" 
Driver "evdev" 
Option "bustype" "0x0003" 
Option "product" "0xc521" 
Option "relBits" "+0+1+2" 
Option "HWheelRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6" 
Option "vendor" "0x046d" 
EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 
Identifier "SynapticsMouse1" 
Driver "synaptics" 
Option "SHMConfig" "on" 
EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 
Option "PreferredMode" "1280x768" 
Identifier "monitor1" 
VendorName "Generic" 
ModelName "Flat Panel 1280x800" 
HorizSync 31.5-90 
VertRefresh 60 

# TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output. 
# 768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync 
ModeLine "768x576" 50.00 768 832 846 1000 576 590 595 630 

# 768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync 
ModeLine "768x576" 63.07 768 800 960 1024 576 578 590 616 

# modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake] 
ModeLine "1280x800_120" 181.21 1280 1376 1520 1760 800 801 804 858 -HSync +Vsync 

# modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake] 
ModeLine "1280x800_100" 147.89 1280 1376 1512 1744 800 801 804 848 -HSync +Vsync 

# modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake] 
ModeLine "1280x800_85" 123.38 1280 1368 1504 1728 800 801 804 840 -HSync +Vsync 

# modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake] 
ModeLine "1280x800_75" 107.21 1280 1360 1496 1712 800 801 804 835 -HSync +Vsync 

# modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake] 
ModeLine "1280x800_60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +Vsync 

# modeline generated by gtf(1) [handled by XFdrake] 
ModeLine "1280x800_50" 68.56 1280 1336 1472 1664 800 801 804 824 -HSync +Vsync 
EndSection 

Section "Device" 
Identifier "device1" 
BoardName "VESA driver (generic)" 
Driver "vesa" 
Option "DPMS" 
EndSection 

Section "Screen" 
Identifier "screen1" 
Device "device1" 
Monitor "monitor1" 
DefaultColorDepth 24 

Subsection "Display" 
Depth 8 
Modes "1280x800" 
EndSubsection 

Subsection "Display" 
Depth 15 
Modes "1280x800" 
EndSubsection 

Subsection "Display" 
Depth 16 
Modes "1280x800" 
EndSubsection 

Subsection "Display" 
Depth 24 
Modes "1280x800" 
EndSubsection 
EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 
Identifier "layout1" 
InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 
InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer" 
InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents" 
InputDevice "SynapticsMouse1" "AlwaysCore" 
Screen "screen1" 
EndSection
```

----------


## malnati

> just use the xorg.config i posted.
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> Identifier "device1"
> BoardName "VESA driver (generic)"
> Driver "vesa"
> Option "DPMS"EndSection
> ```


You are using the vesa driver, which is not a big improvement since page 2 of this thread. Anyway I hope it could be useful to someone.

----------


## noxified

> You are using the vesa driver, which is not a big improvement since page 2 of this thread. Anyway I hope it could be useful to someone.


Ofcourse it might be vesa driver.BUT.In ubuntu ,there's no improvement,indeed.In Debian,there's HUGE difference.You evan have there ,transparent windows.  :Smile: 
It's my oppinion.There's no one obligated to use it. But,it's seems just wrong not to try it.

----------


## Elzigzag

Ok, this might be a dumb question: Is it possible to run Gnome 3 with this SiS chip? Has anyone given it a try already? Any caveats?  :Popcorn:  I'll keep waiting with my popcorn...

----------


## noxified

not sure ,i think you need 3d(unity works for sure).but i rather use xface or,fallback mode,or mate,than gnome 3.(unity/shell)

----------


## 0xhf

I signed up today to give thanks to all the people in these forums who helped me to get the full resolution out of my K50C. 

Ubuntu 10.04 on an K50C laptop Sis/671

Drivers from tpurch + his xorg.conf 

Kudos to you! Works like a charm

----------


## 3denizotesi

Hey, how can i play videos fullscreen? Is there any solution for this?

edit:

Ok, i found it 

gstreamer-properties

there is too much reply to view, sorry

----------


## noxified

my xubuntu 11.10 has 1024 x728 rezolution.
how can i use 1200x800 with sis m 672 on xubuntu 11.10?
xorg ,and hellbunker's solution dosn't work anymore..

----------


## Separator

Guys, if you want full screen video just change VLC settings. Go to: Tools>Preferences, click to "Video" button, and under "Display" for "Output" choose "X11 video output (XCB)". It works perfectly for me with sisimedia driver mentioned above. It's the best driver I used, color depth is much better now, my screen has no color gradients anymore  :Wink: 
hope I helped
cheers

----------


## sideger

this one worked for me.. found it in another thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886463




> *Brilliant two minute solution.*
>  I have a 1280 x 800 laptop with onboard sis mirage3 graphics chipset on Mint 12. 
> This worked a treat after returning to this problem time after time and  the solutions never quite going according to procedures described for  modding Xorg.conf or xrandr methods etc, tried on Ubuntu, Suse, Xubuntu  CentOS and Mint
> The instructions are simple even if you can't read french as the code is in terminal english.
> If you have a 1280x800 just follow all the command lines one by one untill you run the line 
> 
> ```
> make install
> ```
> ...


i now have the resolution i need  :Smile: 

i am using ubuntu 11.10 by the way

----------


## ajoliveira

Hello

I just posted 32 and 64-bit drivers for 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) here or for Portuguese speakers aqui.

I hope it suits you. As usual, the drivers are published "as they are", no ties. Those were made to solve my own display problem.

----------


## noxified

can you please post more details about that driver? it contains 3D? it removes flickering ? Or it's just solve the resolution problem?

----------


## ajoliveira

too many questions for a southern european trying to maintain a replacement driver afloat... it works in 2d, reasonably, and that's all folks...got the 32-bit machine ready for compiling, tomorrow the 32-bit driver will reach surface...

----------


## ajoliveira

32-bit driver in place as well.

----------


## noxified

how does it work with ub 12.04? does it still have that flickering? full screen video working aswell?

----------


## toni19

Need help!

I'm noob in ubuntu this is my first time using it. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS in my Neo Basic B2310N that has SIS 771/671 video. I can't configure it properly. My graphics in system info was "Unknown" and experience is "Fallback". My resolution is only 640X480(4:3).

This is my current xorg.file


Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
	FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
	FontPath     "built-ins"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "extmod"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# <str>
        #Option     "fbdev"              	# <str>
        #Option     "debug"              	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "fbdev"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card1"
	Driver      "vesa"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card1"
	Monitor    "Monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection


I did this using Xorg -configure but it has an error message saying "Number of screens made did not match number of detected devices" something like that! Please help! Thank you in advance!

----------


## toni19

this is my current Xorg.0.log


```
[   400.341] 
X.Org X Server 1.11.3
Release Date: 2011-12-16
[   400.341] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   400.341] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-29-server i686 Ubuntu
[   400.341] Current Operating System: Linux toni19 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686
[   400.342] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae root=UUID=39e431bd-7928-4dc0-803c-aaf553e752cc ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
[   400.342] Build Date: 04 April 2012  11:58:38PM
[   400.342] xorg-server 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[   400.342] Current version of pixman: 0.24.4
[   400.342] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   400.342] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   400.342] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 24 11:01:07 2012
[   400.342] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[   400.342] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   400.343] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[   400.343] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   400.343] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[   400.343] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   400.343] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[   400.343] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[   400.343] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"
[   400.343] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[   400.343] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[   400.343] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   400.343] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   400.344] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType".
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType").
[   400.344] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType".
[   400.344] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   400.344] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType").
[   400.344] (**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	built-ins,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	built-ins
[   400.344] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[   400.344] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[   400.344] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[   400.344] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[   400.344] (II) Loader magic: 0xb77d45a0
[   400.344] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   400.344] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   400.344] 	X.Org Video Driver: 11.0
[   400.344] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0
[   400.344] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0
[   400.345] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1558:0804 rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd8000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
[   400.346] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[   400.346] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   400.346] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   400.346] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   400.346] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   400.346] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   400.346] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   400.346] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[   400.346] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[   400.346] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.346] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   400.346] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   400.346] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[   400.346] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[   400.346] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[   400.347] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.347] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.2.0
[   400.347] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   400.347] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[   400.347] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[   400.347] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[   400.347] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.347] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.13.0
[   400.347] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   400.347] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   400.347] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[   400.347] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   400.347] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   400.347] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.347] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   400.347] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   400.347] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   400.347] (II) Loading extension GLX
[   400.347] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[   400.348] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[   400.348] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.348] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   400.348] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   400.348] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   400.348] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[   400.348] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[   400.348] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[   400.348] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.348] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   400.348] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   400.348] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   400.348] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[   400.348] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[   400.348] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[   400.348] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[   400.348] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[   400.348] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[   400.348] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[   400.348] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[   400.348] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[   400.348] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.348] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 0.4.2
[   400.349] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[   400.349] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   400.349] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   400.349] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.349] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 2.3.0
[   400.349] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   400.349] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[   400.349] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
[   400.349] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[   400.349] (++) using VT number 7

[   400.349] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[   400.349] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[   400.349] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[   400.349] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.349] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 0.0.2
[   400.349] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[   400.349] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[   400.349] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[   400.350] (**) FBDEV(0): claimed PCI slot 1@0:0:0
[   400.350] (II) FBDEV(0): using default device
[   400.350] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
[   400.350] (==) FBDEV(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
[   400.350] (==) FBDEV(0): RGB weight 888
[   400.350] (==) FBDEV(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   400.350] (==) FBDEV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[   400.350] (II) FBDEV(0): hardware: VESA VGA (video memory: 1216kB)
[   400.350] (II) FBDEV(0): checking modes against framebuffer device...
[   400.350] (II) FBDEV(0): checking modes against monitor...
[   400.350] (--) FBDEV(0): Virtual size is 640x480 (pitch 640)
[   400.350] (**) FBDEV(0):  Built-in mode "current": 30.7 MHz, 36.9 kHz, 73.3 Hz
[   400.350] (II) FBDEV(0): Modeline "current"x0.0   30.72  640 672 752 832  480 484 488 504 -hsync -vsync -csync (36.9 kHz)
[   400.350] (==) FBDEV(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[   400.350] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[   400.350] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[   400.350] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[   400.350] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.350] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   400.350] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   400.350] (**) FBDEV(0): using shadow framebuffer
[   400.350] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[   400.350] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[   400.350] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[   400.350] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.350] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.1.0
[   400.350] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   400.350] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[   400.350] (II) Unloading vesa
[   400.350] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[   400.351] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument
[   400.351] (==) FBDEV(0): Backing store disabled
[   400.351] (==) FBDEV(0): DPMS enabled
[   400.351] (==) RandR enabled
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[   400.351] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[   400.361] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[   400.361] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
[   400.375] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[   400.375] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[   400.395] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[   400.399] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)
[   400.399] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   400.399] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[   400.399] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   400.399] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.399] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 2.7.0
[   400.399] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   400.400] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0
[   400.400] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[   400.400] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   400.400] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[   400.400] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[   400.400] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[   400.400] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[   400.400] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[   400.400] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"
[   400.400] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[   400.400] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   400.400] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   400.400] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   400.401] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event6)
[   400.401] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   400.401] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'
[   400.401] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   400.401] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[   400.401] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
[   400.401] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6
[   400.401] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys
[   400.401] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[   400.401] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:0c/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6/event6"
[   400.401] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[   400.401] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   400.401] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   400.401] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   400.402] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
[   400.402] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   400.402] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[   400.402] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   400.402] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[   400.402] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
[   400.402] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[   400.402] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[   400.402] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[   400.402] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"
[   400.402] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[   400.402] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   400.402] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   400.402] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   400.403] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)
[   400.403] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   400.403] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   400.403] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)
[   400.403] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   400.403] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'
[   400.403] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   400.403] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
[   400.403] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[   400.403] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3
[   400.403] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys
[   400.403] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
[   400.403] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"
[   400.403] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
[   400.403] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   400.403] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   400.403] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   400.404] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB 2.0 PC Camera (/dev/input/event5)
[   400.404] (**) USB 2.0 PC Camera: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   400.404] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB 2.0 PC Camera'
[   400.404] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   400.404] (**) USB 2.0 PC Camera: always reports core events
[   400.404] (**) evdev: USB 2.0 PC Camera: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[   400.404] (--) evdev: USB 2.0 PC Camera: Vendor 0x1fea Product 0x34
[   400.404] (--) evdev: USB 2.0 PC Camera: Found keys
[   400.404] (II) evdev: USB 2.0 PC Camera: Configuring as keyboard
[   400.404] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/input/input5/event5"
[   400.404] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB 2.0 PC Camera" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[   400.404] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   400.404] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   400.404] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   400.405] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Mic (/dev/input/event7)
[   400.405] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   400.405] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   400.405] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Headphone (/dev/input/event8)
[   400.405] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   400.405] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   400.406] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)
[   400.406] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   400.406] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'
[   400.406] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   400.406] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[   400.406] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[   400.406] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1
[   400.406] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[   400.406] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[   400.406] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"
[   400.406] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)
[   400.406] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   400.406] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   400.406] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   400.407] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event9)
[   400.407] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[   400.407] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[   400.407] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[   400.407] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[   400.407] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   400.407] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.5.99
[   400.407] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   400.407] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0
[   400.407] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'
[   400.407] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[   400.407] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[   400.407] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
[   400.408] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device
[   400.408] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5692
[   400.408] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4680
[   400.408] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
[   400.408] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15
[   400.408] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple
[   400.408] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7
[   400.408] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[   400.408] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[   400.412] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input9/event9"
[   400.412] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)
[   400.412] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5
[   400.412] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75
[   400.412] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.037
[   400.412] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[   400.412] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1
[   400.412] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   400.412] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   400.412] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[   400.412] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)
[   400.412] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"
[   400.419] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument
[   404.777] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-03AF3717FF3AB439A4BAABA686CCB40771CDF520.xkm
```

----------


## Elzigzag

Ok, this is in Portuguese, but I've been trying this "solution" since 10.04 LTS and everything's been going just fine. I'm applying this solution right now on 12.04 LTS, let's see how it all flows...
http://www.diversosassuntosbrasil.bl...o-sis-671.html

----------


## Pjotr123

This should do the trick quite easily:
http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis

It just works!  :Smile:

----------


## noxified

> This should do the trick quite easily:
> http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
> 
> It just works!


what about 3d and flickering?

----------


## pnrp

Hi,

I'm really motivated to use linux distro on my laptop (Packard-Bell EasyNote MX37-U-041) with SIS 671. But there are annoying issues which discourage me (the same in Ubuntu 11.10, 12.04 and ArchLinux [on sisimedia sis671 drv]).

First and foremost issue is connected with suspending, more specific waking up from suspend. When laptop is suspended and i press power button, there is only repetitive reading from hdd and cd-rom, black screen, cant do anything and only hard restart helps.

On every Xorg startup, first i can see some *yellow stripes* and then for a  second 'Packard Bell' (logo the same as in  BIOS), some blinking, colors and then everything works 'fine'.

I'm not sure if these are driver bug or BIOS bugs. Do you have any solution? 

Some additional info
*Model:* Backard Bell EasyNote MX37-U-041
 Intel Pentium Dual T2330 @ 1.60GHz
 SiS Mirage 3+ (SiS 672)
*Bios:*AMI v209 (11/27/2007)
*Sound:* sis azalia

*Wifi:* Atheos AR5007EG / *Lan:* SiS 191 100/10
*Hdd:* Fujitsu MHY2120BH
*Touchpad:* Synaptics PS/2
*Motherboard:* AUSUSTeK ETEMPLATE


----(forum bug below?)
AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBe  larusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDetect languageDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchG  alicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrish  ItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedon  ianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRom  anianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSw  edishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddis  h*⇄*AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBe  larusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEstoni  anFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreek  Haitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrish  ItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedon  ianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRom  anianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSw  edishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddis  hWykryj język » Polish

----------


## noxified

nah,that's just comunity driver.that's how it works.if you wanna get rid of those flickerings you should try debian 6.04 with the xorg version i posted above( few pages back i guess) right reso ,no flickering full screen movies/skype..just like a charm with no 3D  :Very Happy:

----------


## noxified

i've got a question about those laptops with this graphic card.
i've got a fujitsu siemens v5515 (sis mirage m671) and hi's grapich chip is getting very hot.processor is on 45 degrees,and hdd ,same. But palmrest,and touchpad are getting very hot.I cleaned it up,changed thermal paste (with arctic silver 5) ,on cpu ,and graphical chip too,and no results on getting hot.i tryed coodpad,but i don't really like it.i tryed putting a 1mm cooper pad between graphic chip and the radiator.. nothing worked..how can i fix it?
it's that normal?
how can i fix it?

----------


## wonkyhonky

> This should do the trick quite easily:
> http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
> 
> It just works!


Hello there, and thanks for the posting. I've tried ajoliveira's driver on earlier ubuntu's (I think it was 10.10) and it all worked fine, but now I have 12.04 installed on my asus x5dc, and the new driver  (from here http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php) doesn't work.  :Sad: 

I install the .so and .la files in the /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers and the xorg goes in /etc/X11 as instructed, but when I reboot, I get put into low graphic mode. 

Last night I tried installing the files with X stopped, as some sites have recommended, and I still get the same problem. I'm still quite noobie with terminal commands, and stopping X amd going to tty1 was a scary ride for me! Still, I think I can learn pretty fast and will be very grateful for any help. I'm sure I am missing something..

cheers.

----------


## SeishiroSakura

> This should do the trick quite easily:
> http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
> 
> It just works!


Thank you very much.

Used it on my Esprimo Mobile V5535 which uses SiS Mirage 3 graphics and it worked perfectly.

----------


## Copmestikirt

> Thank you very much.
> 
> Used it on my Esprimo Mobile V5535 which uses SiS Mirage 3 graphics and it worked perfectly.


But HOW???? 
I copied the drivers (sis-32-bit-12.04.tar.gz > sis671_drv.la and sis671_drv.so) to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers.

My xorg.conf currently looks like this:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"sis671"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	HorizSync 	30-107
	VertRefresh	50-185
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	DefaultDepth 	24
EndSection
```

This results in 1280x768 - which obviously looks like ****.

I played around with my xorg.conf for a couple of hours now.

All I want is 1280x800 on my Esprimo Mobile V5535.

Can somebody please help me?

//This must be possible in some way because I remember that I had Ubuntu 10.10 running on the same laptop with 1280x800. But unfortunately I forgot to backup my xorg.conf before formatting it back then.
The person who can provide me with a xorg.conf that results in a resolution of 1280x800 will recieve a $5 donation via paypal. Otherwise I will have to switch back to windows.

----------


## gh1234

You need to set some modes.
Try this one:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"sis671"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
	HorizSync 	30-107
	VertRefresh	50-185
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	DefaultDepth 	24
        SubSection	"Display"
		Virtual 1280	800
		Depth	24
		Modes	"1280x800@60"	"1024x768@60"	"800x600@60"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

if it does not work, attach your xorg logfile, please.

----------


## Copmestikirt

Okay. Right now things are starting to be very strange.

I copied your xorg.conf and rebooted before a proper check if I had pasted everything correctly. Unfortunately I missed a # which caused a parsing error. So I fixed the problem with nano.

Now I have 1280x800 resolution - but on a 1280x768 screen. You know what I mean? It's only virtually bigger - but a step into the right direction for sure.

Now my WLAN suddenly passed away. I'm using KDE on Ubuntu 12.04 btw.

----------


## gh1234

I'm not sure if I understand you correctly. Is it, that your Laptop display typically displays a black border on the sides if used with lower resolution? And now the screen is filled but stretched?

Please paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log here so that I can have a look if there is something interesting in it  :Wink: 

I don't know whats wrong with your WLAN. If the problem persists you can open a new thread thought.

----------


## Copmestikirt

Somehow my Wifi got hard blocked by rfkill. I solved the problem.

Here's my current Xorg.0.log:


```
[   203.303] 
X.Org X Server 1.11.3
Release Date: 2011-12-16
[   203.303] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   203.303] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-29-server i686 Ubuntu
[   203.303] Current Operating System: Linux copmestikirt-ESPRIMO-Mobile-V5535 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686
[   203.303] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae root=UUID=5d9d472f-7d26-4005-9d4e-e0addb6f3d06 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
[   203.304] Build Date: 04 April 2012  11:58:38PM
[   203.304] xorg-server 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[   203.304] Current version of pixman: 0.24.4
[   203.304] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   203.304] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   203.304] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug  3 20:59:52 2012
[   203.304] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[   203.304] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   203.304] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   203.304] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
[   203.304] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
[   203.305] (**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
[   203.305] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   203.305] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   203.305] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[   203.305] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   203.305] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[   203.305] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   203.305] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[   203.305] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   203.305] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[   203.305] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   203.305] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[   203.305] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   203.305] (WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.
[   203.305] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[   203.305] (==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	built-ins
[   203.305] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[   203.305] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   203.305] (II) Loader magic: 0xb77b35a0
[   203.305] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   203.305] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   203.305] 	X.Org Video Driver: 11.0
[   203.305] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0
[   203.305] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0
[   203.306] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1734:1125 rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd4000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
[   203.306] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[   203.306] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[   203.307] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[   203.307] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.307] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   203.307] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   203.307] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   203.307] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[   203.307] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[   203.307] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[   203.307] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[   203.307] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[   203.307] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[   203.307] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[   203.307] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[   203.307] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[   203.307] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.307] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   203.307] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   203.307] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   203.307] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[   203.307] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   203.308] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   203.308] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.308] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   203.308] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   203.308] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   203.308] (II) Loading extension GLX
[   203.308] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[   203.308] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[   203.308] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.308] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.13.0
[   203.308] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   203.308] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   203.308] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[   203.308] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[   203.309] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[   203.309] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.309] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   203.309] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   203.309] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[   203.309] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[   203.309] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[   203.309] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.309] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.2.0
[   203.309] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   203.309] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[   203.309] (II) LoadModule: "sis671"
[   203.310] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module sis671
[   203.310] (II) UnloadModule: "sis671"
[   203.310] (II) Unloading sis671
[   203.310] (EE) Failed to load module "sis671" (module does not exist, 0)
[   203.310] (==) Matched sis as autoconfigured driver 0
[   203.310] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1
[   203.310] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2
[   203.310] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[   203.310] (II) LoadModule: "sis"
[   203.310] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so
[   203.310] (II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.310] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 0.10.3
[   203.310] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   203.310] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[   203.310] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   203.311] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   203.311] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.311] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 2.3.0
[   203.311] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   203.311] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[   203.311] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[   203.311] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[   203.311] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.311] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 0.4.2
[   203.311] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[   203.311] (II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX],
	SIS340
[   203.312] (II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40)
[   203.312] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[   203.312] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
[   203.312] (++) using VT number 7

[   203.312] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis
[   203.312] (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
[   203.312] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   203.312] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
[   203.312] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[   203.312] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[   203.312] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[   203.312] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.312] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 0.0.2
[   203.312] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[   203.312] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[   203.312] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[   203.313] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[   203.313] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.313] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.1.0
[   203.313] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[   203.313] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[   203.313] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[   203.313] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[   203.313] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.313] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   203.313] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[   203.313] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[   203.319] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[   203.320] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[   203.320] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[   203.320] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
[   203.320] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[   203.320] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[   203.320] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[   203.320] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[   203.320] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.74.10A
[   203.332] (**) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[   203.332] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
[   203.332] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   203.332] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[   203.332] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[   203.332] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[   203.332] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[   203.420] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
[   203.420] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
[   203.420] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.
[   203.453] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
[   203.453] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE PanelID read failed
[   203.453] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
[   203.453] Mode: 11c (1280x768)
[   203.453] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   203.453] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.453] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.453] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.453] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.453] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.453] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.453] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.453] 	BytesPerScanline: 1280
[   203.453] 	XResolution: 1280
[   203.453] 	YResolution: 768
[   203.453] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.453] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.453] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.453] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[   203.453] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.453] 	MemoryModel: 4
[   203.453] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.453] 	NumberOfImages: 7
[   203.453] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.453] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.453] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.453] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.453] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.453] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.453] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.453] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.453] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.453] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.453] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[   203.453] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   203.453] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   203.453] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.453] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.453] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.453] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.454] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.454] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.454] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.454] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.454] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.454] Mode: 11d (1280x768)
[   203.454] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.454] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.454] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.454] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.454] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.454] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.454] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.454] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.454] 	BytesPerScanline: 2560
[   203.454] 	XResolution: 1280
[   203.454] 	YResolution: 768
[   203.454] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.454] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.454] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.454] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[   203.454] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.454] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.454] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.454] 	NumberOfImages: 3
[   203.454] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.454] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.454] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.454] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.454] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.454] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.454] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.454] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.454] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.454] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.454] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
[   203.454] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
[   203.454] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
[   203.454] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.454] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.454] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.454] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.454] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.454] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.454] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.454] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.454] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.454] *Mode: 11e (1280x768)
[   203.454] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.454] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.454] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.454] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.454] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.455] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.455] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.455] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.455] 	BytesPerScanline: 5120
[   203.455] 	XResolution: 1280
[   203.455] 	YResolution: 768
[   203.455] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.455] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.455] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.455] 	BitsPerPixel: 32
[   203.455] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.455] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.455] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.455] 	NumberOfImages: 1
[   203.455] 	RedMaskSize: 8
[   203.455] 	RedFieldPosition: 16
[   203.455] 	GreenMaskSize: 8
[   203.455] 	GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   203.455] 	BlueMaskSize: 8
[   203.455] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.455] 	RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   203.455] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   203.455] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.455] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.455] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120
[   203.455] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
[   203.455] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
[   203.455] 	LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   203.455] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   203.455] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   203.455] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   203.455] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   203.455] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.455] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   203.455] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   203.455] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.455] Mode: 101 (640x480)
[   203.455] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   203.455] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.455] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.455] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.455] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.455] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.455] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.455] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.455] 	BytesPerScanline: 640
[   203.455] 	XResolution: 640
[   203.455] 	YResolution: 480
[   203.455] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.455] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.455] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.455] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[   203.455] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.455] 	MemoryModel: 4
[   203.455] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.455] 	NumberOfImages: 24
[   203.455] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.455] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.455] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.455] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.455] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.455] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.455] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.455] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.455] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.455] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.455] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   203.455] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24
[   203.455] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 24
[   203.455] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.455] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.455] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.455] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.455] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.455] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.455] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.455] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.455] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.456] Mode: 100 (640x400)
[   203.456] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   203.456] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.456] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.456] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.456] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.456] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.456] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.456] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.456] 	BytesPerScanline: 640
[   203.456] 	XResolution: 640
[   203.456] 	YResolution: 400
[   203.456] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.456] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.456] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.456] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[   203.456] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.456] 	MemoryModel: 4
[   203.456] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.456] 	NumberOfImages: 31
[   203.456] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.456] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.456] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.456] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.456] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.456] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.456] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.456] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.456] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.456] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.456] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   203.456] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   203.456] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   203.456] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.456] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.456] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.456] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.456] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.456] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.456] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.456] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.456] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.456] Mode: 103 (800x600)
[   203.456] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   203.456] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.456] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.456] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.456] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.457] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.457] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.457] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.457] 	BytesPerScanline: 800
[   203.457] 	XResolution: 800
[   203.457] 	YResolution: 600
[   203.457] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.457] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.457] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.457] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[   203.457] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.457] 	MemoryModel: 4
[   203.457] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.457] 	NumberOfImages: 15
[   203.457] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.457] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.457] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
[   203.457] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   203.457] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   203.457] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.457] Mode: 104 (1024x768)
[   203.457] 	ModeAttributes: 0x1f
[   203.457] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.457] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.457] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.457] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.457] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.457] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.457] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.457] 	BytesPerScanline: 128
[   203.457] 	XResolution: 1024
[   203.457] 	YResolution: 768
[   203.457] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.457] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.457] 	NumberOfPlanes: 4
[   203.457] 	BitsPerPixel: 4
[   203.457] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.457] 	MemoryModel: 3
[   203.457] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.457] 	NumberOfImages: 15
[   203.457] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.457] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.457] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 128
[   203.457] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   203.457] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   203.457] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.457] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.457] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.458] Mode: 105 (1024x768)
[   203.458] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   203.458] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.458] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.458] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.458] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.458] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.458] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.458] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.458] 	BytesPerScanline: 1024
[   203.458] 	XResolution: 1024
[   203.458] 	YResolution: 768
[   203.458] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.458] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.458] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.458] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[   203.458] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.458] 	MemoryModel: 4
[   203.458] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.458] 	NumberOfImages: 9
[   203.458] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.458] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.458] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.458] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.458] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.458] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.458] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.458] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.458] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.458] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.458] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
[   203.458] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9
[   203.458] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 9
[   203.458] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.458] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.458] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.458] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.458] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.458] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.458] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.458] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.458] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.459] Mode: 10d (320x200)
[   203.459] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.459] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.459] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.459] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.459] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.459] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.459] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.459] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.459] 	BytesPerScanline: 640
[   203.459] 	XResolution: 320
[   203.459] 	YResolution: 200
[   203.459] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.459] 	YCharSize: 8
[   203.459] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.459] 	BitsPerPixel: 15
[   203.459] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.459] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.459] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.459] 	NumberOfImages: 63
[   203.459] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.459] 	RedFieldPosition: 10
[   203.459] 	GreenMaskSize: 5
[   203.459] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.459] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.459] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.459] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.459] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.459] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.459] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.459] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   203.459] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   203.459] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   203.459] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.459] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[   203.459] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[   203.459] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.459] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.459] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.459] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.459] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.459] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.459] Mode: 10e (320x200)
[   203.459] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.459] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.459] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.459] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.459] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.459] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.459] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.459] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.459] 	BytesPerScanline: 640
[   203.459] 	XResolution: 320
[   203.459] 	YResolution: 200
[   203.459] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.459] 	YCharSize: 8
[   203.459] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.459] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[   203.459] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.459] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.459] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.459] 	NumberOfImages: 63
[   203.459] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.459] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.459] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.459] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.459] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.459] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.459] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.459] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.460] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.460] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.460] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   203.460] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   203.460] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   203.460] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.460] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.460] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.460] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.460] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.460] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.460] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.460] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.460] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.460] Mode: 110 (640x480)
[   203.460] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.460] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.460] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.460] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.460] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.460] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.460] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.460] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.460] 	BytesPerScanline: 1280
[   203.460] 	XResolution: 640
[   203.460] 	YResolution: 480
[   203.460] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.460] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.460] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.460] 	BitsPerPixel: 15
[   203.460] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.460] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.460] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.460] 	NumberOfImages: 11
[   203.460] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.460] 	RedFieldPosition: 10
[   203.460] 	GreenMaskSize: 5
[   203.460] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.460] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.460] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.460] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.460] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.460] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.460] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.460] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[   203.460] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
[   203.460] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
[   203.460] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.460] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[   203.460] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[   203.460] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.460] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.460] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.460] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.460] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.460] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.461] Mode: 111 (640x480)
[   203.461] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.461] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.461] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.461] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.461] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.461] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.461] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.461] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.461] 	BytesPerScanline: 1280
[   203.461] 	XResolution: 640
[   203.461] 	YResolution: 480
[   203.461] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.461] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.461] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.461] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[   203.461] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.461] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.461] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.461] 	NumberOfImages: 11
[   203.461] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.461] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.461] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.461] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.461] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.461] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.461] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.461] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.461] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.461] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.461] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[   203.461] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
[   203.461] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
[   203.461] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.461] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.461] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.461] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.461] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.461] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.461] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.461] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.461] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.461] Mode: 113 (800x600)
[   203.461] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.461] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.461] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.461] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.462] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.462] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.462] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.462] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.462] 	BytesPerScanline: 1600
[   203.462] 	XResolution: 800
[   203.462] 	YResolution: 600
[   203.462] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.462] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.462] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.462] 	BitsPerPixel: 15
[   203.462] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.462] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.462] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.462] 	NumberOfImages: 7
[   203.462] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.462] 	RedFieldPosition: 10
[   203.462] 	GreenMaskSize: 5
[   203.462] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.462] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.462] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.462] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.462] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.462] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.462] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.462] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
[   203.462] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   203.462] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   203.462] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.462] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[   203.462] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[   203.462] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.462] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.462] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.462] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.462] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.462] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.462] Mode: 114 (800x600)
[   203.462] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.462] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.462] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.462] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.462] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.462] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.462] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.462] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.462] 	BytesPerScanline: 1600
[   203.462] 	XResolution: 800
[   203.462] 	YResolution: 600
[   203.462] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.462] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.462] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.462] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[   203.462] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.462] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.462] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.462] 	NumberOfImages: 7
[   203.462] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.462] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.462] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.462] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.462] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.462] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.462] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.462] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.462] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.462] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.462] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
[   203.462] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   203.462] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   203.462] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.462] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.463] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.463] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.463] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.463] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.463] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.463] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.463] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.463] Mode: 116 (1024x768)
[   203.463] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.463] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.463] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.463] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.463] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.463] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.463] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.463] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.463] 	BytesPerScanline: 2048
[   203.463] 	XResolution: 1024
[   203.463] 	YResolution: 768
[   203.463] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.463] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.463] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.463] 	BitsPerPixel: 15
[   203.463] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.463] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.463] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.463] 	NumberOfImages: 4
[   203.463] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.463] 	RedFieldPosition: 10
[   203.463] 	GreenMaskSize: 5
[   203.463] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.463] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.463] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.463] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.463] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.463] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.463] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.463] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
[   203.463] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
[   203.463] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
[   203.463] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.463] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[   203.463] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[   203.463] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.463] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.463] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.463] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.463] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.463] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.464] Mode: 117 (1024x768)
[   203.464] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.464] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.464] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.464] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.464] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.464] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.464] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.464] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.464] 	BytesPerScanline: 2048
[   203.464] 	XResolution: 1024
[   203.464] 	YResolution: 768
[   203.464] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.464] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.464] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.464] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[   203.464] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.464] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.464] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.464] 	NumberOfImages: 4
[   203.464] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.464] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.464] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.464] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.464] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.464] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.464] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.464] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.464] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.464] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.464] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
[   203.464] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
[   203.464] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
[   203.464] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.464] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.464] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.464] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.464] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.464] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.464] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.464] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.464] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.464] Mode: 127 (320x240)
[   203.464] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   203.464] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.464] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.464] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.464] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.464] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.465] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.465] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.465] 	BytesPerScanline: 320
[   203.465] 	XResolution: 320
[   203.465] 	YResolution: 240
[   203.465] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.465] 	YCharSize: 8
[   203.465] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.465] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[   203.465] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.465] 	MemoryModel: 4
[   203.465] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.465] 	NumberOfImages: 63
[   203.465] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.465] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.465] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
[   203.465] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   203.465] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   203.465] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.465] Mode: 128 (400x300)
[   203.465] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   203.465] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.465] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.465] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.465] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.465] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.465] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.465] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.465] 	BytesPerScanline: 400
[   203.465] 	XResolution: 400
[   203.465] 	YResolution: 300
[   203.465] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.465] 	YCharSize: 8
[   203.465] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.465] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[   203.465] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.465] 	MemoryModel: 4
[   203.465] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.465] 	NumberOfImages: 63
[   203.465] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.465] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.465] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.465] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 400
[   203.465] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   203.465] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   203.465] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.465] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.466] Mode: 129 (512x384)
[   203.466] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   203.466] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.466] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.466] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.466] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.466] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.466] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.466] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.466] 	BytesPerScanline: 512
[   203.466] 	XResolution: 512
[   203.466] 	YResolution: 384
[   203.466] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.466] 	YCharSize: 8
[   203.466] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.466] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[   203.466] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.466] 	MemoryModel: 4
[   203.466] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.466] 	NumberOfImages: 41
[   203.466] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.466] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.466] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 512
[   203.466] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   203.466] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   203.466] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.466] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.466] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.467] Mode: 12a (320x240)
[   203.467] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.467] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.467] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.467] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.467] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.467] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.467] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.467] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.467] 	BytesPerScanline: 640
[   203.467] 	XResolution: 320
[   203.467] 	YResolution: 240
[   203.467] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.467] 	YCharSize: 8
[   203.467] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.467] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[   203.467] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.467] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.467] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.467] 	NumberOfImages: 41
[   203.467] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.467] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.467] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.467] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.467] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.467] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.467] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.467] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.467] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.467] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.467] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   203.467] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   203.467] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   203.467] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.467] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.467] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.467] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.467] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.467] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.467] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.467] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.467] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.468] Mode: 12b (400x300)
[   203.468] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.468] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.468] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.468] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.468] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.468] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.468] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.468] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.468] 	BytesPerScanline: 800
[   203.468] 	XResolution: 400
[   203.468] 	YResolution: 300
[   203.468] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.468] 	YCharSize: 8
[   203.468] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.468] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[   203.468] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.468] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.468] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.468] 	NumberOfImages: 31
[   203.468] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.468] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.468] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.468] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.468] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.468] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.468] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.468] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.468] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.468] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.468] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
[   203.468] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   203.468] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   203.468] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.468] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.468] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.468] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.468] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.468] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.468] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.468] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.468] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.468] Mode: 12c (512x384)
[   203.468] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.468] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.468] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.468] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.468] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.468] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.468] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.468] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.468] 	BytesPerScanline: 1024
[   203.468] 	XResolution: 512
[   203.468] 	YResolution: 384
[   203.468] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.468] 	YCharSize: 8
[   203.468] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.468] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[   203.468] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.468] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.468] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.468] 	NumberOfImages: 20
[   203.468] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.468] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.468] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.468] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.469] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.469] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.469] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.469] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.469] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
[   203.469] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 20
[   203.469] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 20
[   203.469] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.469] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.469] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.469] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.469] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.469] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.469] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.469] Mode: 12d (320x200)
[   203.469] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   203.469] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.469] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.469] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.469] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.469] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.469] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.469] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.469] 	BytesPerScanline: 320
[   203.469] 	XResolution: 320
[   203.469] 	YResolution: 200
[   203.469] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.469] 	YCharSize: 8
[   203.469] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.469] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[   203.469] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.469] 	MemoryModel: 4
[   203.469] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.469] 	NumberOfImages: 127
[   203.469] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.469] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.469] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.469] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.469] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.469] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.469] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
[   203.469] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 127
[   203.469] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 127
[   203.469] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.469] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.469] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.469] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.469] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.469] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.470] Mode: 131 (640x400)
[   203.470] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.470] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.470] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.470] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.470] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.470] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.470] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.470] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.470] 	BytesPerScanline: 1280
[   203.470] 	XResolution: 640
[   203.470] 	YResolution: 400
[   203.470] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.470] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.470] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.470] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[   203.470] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.470] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.470] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.470] 	NumberOfImages: 15
[   203.470] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[   203.470] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.470] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.470] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.470] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.470] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.470] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.470] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.470] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.470] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.470] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[   203.470] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   203.470] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   203.470] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   203.470] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   203.470] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   203.470] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   203.470] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   203.470] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.470] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.470] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.470] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.471] *Mode: 112 (640x480)
[   203.471] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.471] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.471] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.471] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.471] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.471] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.471] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.471] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.471] 	BytesPerScanline: 2560
[   203.471] 	XResolution: 640
[   203.471] 	YResolution: 480
[   203.471] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.471] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.471] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.471] 	BitsPerPixel: 32
[   203.471] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.471] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.471] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.471] 	NumberOfImages: 5
[   203.471] 	RedMaskSize: 8
[   203.471] 	RedFieldPosition: 16
[   203.471] 	GreenMaskSize: 8
[   203.471] 	GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   203.471] 	BlueMaskSize: 8
[   203.471] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.471] 	RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   203.471] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   203.471] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.471] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.471] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
[   203.471] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5
[   203.471] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5
[   203.471] 	LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   203.471] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   203.471] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   203.471] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   203.471] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   203.471] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.471] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   203.471] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   203.471] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.472] *Mode: 115 (800x600)
[   203.472] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.472] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.472] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.472] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.472] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.472] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.472] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.472] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.472] 	BytesPerScanline: 3200
[   203.472] 	XResolution: 800
[   203.472] 	YResolution: 600
[   203.472] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.472] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.472] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.472] 	BitsPerPixel: 32
[   203.472] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.472] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.472] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.472] 	NumberOfImages: 3
[   203.472] 	RedMaskSize: 8
[   203.472] 	RedFieldPosition: 16
[   203.472] 	GreenMaskSize: 8
[   203.472] 	GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   203.472] 	BlueMaskSize: 8
[   203.472] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.472] 	RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   203.472] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   203.472] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.472] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.472] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
[   203.472] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
[   203.472] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
[   203.472] 	LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   203.472] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   203.472] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   203.472] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   203.472] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   203.472] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.472] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   203.472] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   203.472] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.472] *Mode: 118 (1024x768)
[   203.472] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   203.472] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.472] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.472] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.472] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.472] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.472] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.472] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.472] 	BytesPerScanline: 4096
[   203.472] 	XResolution: 1024
[   203.472] 	YResolution: 768
[   203.472] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.472] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.472] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   203.472] 	BitsPerPixel: 32
[   203.472] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.472] 	MemoryModel: 6
[   203.473] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.473] 	NumberOfImages: 1
[   203.473] 	RedMaskSize: 8
[   203.473] 	RedFieldPosition: 16
[   203.473] 	GreenMaskSize: 8
[   203.473] 	GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   203.473] 	BlueMaskSize: 8
[   203.473] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.473] 	RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   203.473] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   203.473] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.473] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.473] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
[   203.473] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
[   203.473] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
[   203.473] 	LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   203.473] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   203.473] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   203.473] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   203.473] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   203.473] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.473] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   203.473] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   203.473] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.473] Mode: 102 (800x600)
[   203.473] 	ModeAttributes: 0x1f
[   203.473] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   203.473] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   203.473] 	WinGranularity: 64
[   203.473] 	WinSize: 64
[   203.473] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[   203.473] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   203.473] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000877b
[   203.473] 	BytesPerScanline: 100
[   203.473] 	XResolution: 800
[   203.473] 	YResolution: 600
[   203.473] 	XCharSize: 8
[   203.473] 	YCharSize: 16
[   203.473] 	NumberOfPlanes: 4
[   203.473] 	BitsPerPixel: 4
[   203.473] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[   203.473] 	MemoryModel: 3
[   203.473] 	BankSize: 0
[   203.473] 	NumberOfImages: 31
[   203.473] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[   203.473] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.473] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.473] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.473] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.473] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.473] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.473] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.473] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   203.473] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   203.473] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 100
[   203.473] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   203.473] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   203.473] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   203.473] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   203.473] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   203.473] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   203.474] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   203.474] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   203.474] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   203.474] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   203.474] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[   203.474] 
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 4096 64KB banks (262144kB)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-107.00 kHz
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-185.00 Hz
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x800@60" (no mode of this name)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1024x768@60" (no mode of this name)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "800x600@60" (no mode of this name)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x768" (no mode of this name)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
[   203.474] (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-107.00 kHz
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-185.00 Hz
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x800@60" (no mode of this name)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1024x768@60" (no mode of this name)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "800x600@60" (no mode of this name)
[   203.474] (**) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)
[   203.474] (**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "1280x768"
[   203.474] (**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768"
[   203.474] (**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "800x600"
[   203.474] (**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"
[   203.474] (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "1024x768" (118)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)
[   203.474] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)
[   203.474] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[   203.474] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[   203.474] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[   203.474] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[   203.475] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.475] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.1.0
[   203.475] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   203.475] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[   203.475] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[   203.475] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[   203.475] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.475] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   203.475] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   203.475] (II) UnloadModule: "sis"
[   203.475] (II) Unloading sis
[   203.475] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
[   203.475] (II) Unloading fbdev
[   203.475] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"
[   203.475] (II) Unloading fbdevhw
[   203.475] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[   203.475] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[   203.475] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[   203.476] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[   203.476] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.476] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[   203.476] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[   203.476] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[   203.481] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[   203.482] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[   203.482] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[   203.482] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
[   203.482] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[   203.482] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[   203.482] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[   203.482] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[   203.482] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.74.10A
[   203.511] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xa6de9000,
	physical address = 0xc0000000, size = 268435456
[   203.523] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x11E (1280x768)
[   203.621] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   203.621] (==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled
[   203.621] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
[   203.621] (==) RandR enabled
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[   203.621] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[   203.632] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[   203.632] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
[   203.649] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[   203.649] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[   203.666] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[   203.670] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)
[   203.670] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   203.670] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[   203.670] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   203.671] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.671] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 2.7.0
[   203.671] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   203.671] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0
[   203.671] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[   203.671] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   203.671] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[   203.671] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[   203.671] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[   203.671] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[   203.671] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[   203.671] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"
[   203.671] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[   203.671] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   203.671] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   203.671] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
[   203.674] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-808BBA3D4C227BDB44C370226C34E44C5D69A4A9.xkm
[   203.675] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)
[   203.675] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   203.675] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'
[   203.675] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   203.675] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[   203.675] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[   203.676] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6
[   203.676] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys
[   203.676] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[   203.676] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:01/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input5/event5"
[   203.676] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[   203.676] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   203.676] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   203.676] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
[   203.676] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
[   203.676] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   203.676] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[   203.677] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   203.677] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[   203.677] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[   203.677] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[   203.677] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[   203.677] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[   203.677] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"
[   203.677] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[   203.677] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   203.677] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   203.677] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
[   203.678] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)
[   203.678] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   203.678] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   203.678] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)
[   203.678] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   203.678] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'
[   203.678] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   203.678] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
[   203.678] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
[   203.678] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3
[   203.678] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys
[   203.678] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
[   203.678] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2"
[   203.678] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
[   203.678] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   203.678] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   203.678] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
[   203.679] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Mic (/dev/input/event7)
[   203.679] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   203.679] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   203.679] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Headphone (/dev/input/event8)
[   203.679] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   203.679] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   203.680] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)
[   203.680] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   203.680] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'
[   203.680] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   203.680] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[   203.680] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[   203.680] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1
[   203.680] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[   203.680] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[   203.680] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"
[   203.680] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[   203.680] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   203.680] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   203.680] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"
[   203.681] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)
[   203.681] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[   203.681] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[   203.681] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[   203.681] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[   203.681] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   203.681] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.5.99
[   203.681] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   203.681] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0
[   203.681] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'
[   203.681] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[   203.681] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[   203.681] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
[   203.682] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472
[   203.682] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448
[   203.682] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
[   203.682] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15
[   203.682] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple
[   203.682] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7
[   203.682] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[   203.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[   203.682] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input6/event6"
[   203.682] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 11)
[   203.682] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5
[   203.682] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75
[   203.682] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.040
[   203.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[   203.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1
[   203.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   203.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   203.682] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[   203.682] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)
[   203.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"
[   275.103] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-F4E9C56B40BF1F2D0070F07A7EA268420DB29EEE.xkm
```

Ubuntu thinks my screen is still 1280x768 but provides me with a resolution of 1280x800 (I can use the mouse to see everything).

//Picture for you
*Not needed any longer*

----------


## gh1234

It seems, that there is an issue with the driver binary.


```
[   203.310] (EE) Failed to load module "sis671" (module does not exist, 0)
```

could you please run 

```
ls -la /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | grep sis
```

 and paste the output?
Maybe the file is not readable or so.
You running Ubuntu 12.04 32Bit system, right?

Edit: so the viewport is really following your mouse... weird  :Very Happy:

----------


## Copmestikirt

Here's the output:


```
:~$ ls -la /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | grep sis
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     960 Apr  4 00:08 sis671_drv.la
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  589436 Jan 18  2012 sis_drv.so
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  602968 Aug 20  2010 sisimedia_drv.so
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   76032 Jan 18  2012 sisusb_drv.so
```

Yes. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 32 Bit with KDE.


//LOL?? Where's my sis671_drv.so gone.. Copying it again and rebooting...

----------


## gh1234

Well, the sis671_drv.so is missing there is only sis671_drv.la in the list.
Copy the file to the directory and try again.
If it still does not work attach the Xorg.0.log that is created with existing driver binary  :Wink:

----------


## Copmestikirt

I could kiss you and kick my *** at the same time. It's working now like a charm. Please send my your PayPal adress via PM and you'll get the promised money.

Thank you very much, kind Sir!

----------


## grepnix

> Hello there, and thanks for the posting. I've tried ajoliveira's driver on earlier ubuntu's (I think it was 10.10) and it all worked fine, but now I have 12.04 installed on my asus x5dc, and the new driver  (from here http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php) doesn't work. 
> 
> I install the .so and .la files in the /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers and the xorg goes in /etc/X11 as instructed, but when I reboot, I get put into low graphic mode.


Same problem with an Asus X5DC here... Tried multiple xorg's but it doesn't like the driver...

Cheers,
Grepnix

----------


## gh1234

Well as I can't reproduce your problem... How about posting some logs  :Wink: ?
Copy the contents of /var/log/Xorg.log
If you need to boot without the driver to get through to the desktop, please post the Xorg.0.log as well.

----------


## grepnix

Thanks for replying. 

If I use the xorg.conf that comes with the drivers I get this xorg.0.log



```
[    24.723] 
X.Org X Server 1.11.3
Release Date: 2011-12-16
[    24.723] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    24.723] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.42-26-generic i686 Ubuntu
[    24.723] Current Operating System: Linux jenny-K50C 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686
[    24.723] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic-pae root=UUID=084c98f6-bb6f-4601-a199-82ed999d991d ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
[    24.723] Build Date: 16 July 2012  08:06:34PM
[    24.723] xorg-server 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.6 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    24.723] Current version of pixman: 0.24.4
[    24.723] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    24.723] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    24.741] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug 12 19:50:08 2012
[    24.741] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    24.741] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    24.751] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    24.751] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
[    24.751] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
[    24.752] (**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
[    24.752] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    24.752] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    24.752] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    24.752] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    24.752] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[    24.752] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    24.752] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[    24.752] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    24.752] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[    24.752] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    24.752] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[    24.752] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    24.752] (WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.
[    24.752] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    24.752] (==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	built-ins
[    24.752] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    24.752] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    24.752] (II) Loader magic: 0xb77455a0
[    24.752] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    24.752] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    24.752] 	X.Org Video Driver: 11.0
[    24.752] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0
[    24.752] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0
[    24.753] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1043:19e2 rev 16, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfe9e0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128
[    24.762] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    24.762] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    24.803] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[    24.803] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.803] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.803] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    24.803] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    24.803] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    24.803] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    24.804] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    24.804] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    24.804] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    24.804] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    24.804] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    24.804] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    24.804] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[    24.804] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.804] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.804] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    24.804] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    24.804] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    24.804] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    24.804] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    24.805] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.805] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.805] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    24.805] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    24.805] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    24.805] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    24.805] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[    24.805] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.805] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.13.0
[    24.805] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    24.805] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    24.805] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    24.805] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    24.806] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[    24.806] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.806] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.806] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    24.806] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    24.806] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    24.806] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[    24.806] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.807] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.2.0
[    24.807] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    24.807] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    24.807] (II) LoadModule: "sis671"
[    24.807] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
[    24.908] (II) Module sis671: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.908] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 0.8.0
[    24.908] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    24.908] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[    24.908] (II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS[M]661[F|M]X/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/662, SIS340,
	[M]670/[M]770[GX], [M]671/[M]771[GX]
[    24.909] (II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40/XG42)
[    24.909] (++) using VT number 7

[    24.909] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis671
[    24.909] (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
[    24.909] (--) Chipset [M]671/[M]771[GX] found
[    24.909] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
[    24.911] (II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2006/10/17-1, compiled for X.org 1.11.3.0)
[    24.911] (II) SIS(0): Copyright (C) 2001-2005 Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net> and others
[    24.911] (II) SIS(0): *** See http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
[    24.911] (II) SIS(0): *** for documentation, updates and a Premium Version.
[    24.911] (II) SIS(0): RandR rotation support not available in this version.
[    24.911] (II) SIS(0): Dynamic modelist support not available in this version.
[    24.911] (II) SIS(0): Screen growing support not available in this version.
[    24.911] (II) SIS(0): Advanced Xv video blitter not available in this version.
[    24.911] (II) SIS(0): Advanced MergedFB support not available in this version.
[    24.911] (--) SIS(0): sisfb not found
[    24.911] (--) SIS(0): Relocated I/O registers at 0xDC00
[    24.912] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    24.912] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    24.912] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    24.912] (II) SIS(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    24.912] (**) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    24.912] (==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888
[    24.912] (==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    24.912] (WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS
[    24.913] (==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is enabled
[    24.913] (II) SIS(0): Using VRAM command queue, size 512k
[    24.913] (==) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is enabled
[    24.913] (==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled
[    24.913] (II) SIS(0): For information on SiSCtrl, see
		http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#sisctrl
[    24.913] (==) SIS(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes
[    24.913] (==) SIS(0): DRI enabled
[    24.913] (II) SIS(0): Checking OS for SSE support is not supported in this version of X.org
[    24.913] (II) SIS(0): If your OS supports SSE, set the option "UseSSE" to "on".
[    24.913] (--) SIS(0): 131072K shared video RAM (UMA)
[    24.913] (--) SIS(0): DRAM type: DDR SDRAM
[    24.913] (--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 503.174 MHz
[    24.913] (--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit
[    24.913] (--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
[    24.913] (--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xFE9E0000 (size 64K)
[    24.913] (--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 131072 KB
[    24.913] (II) SIS(0): Using 20480K of framebuffer memory at offset 0K
[    24.913] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[    24.913] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[    24.913] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[    24.913] (--) SIS(0): Detected SiS307LV video bridge (Charter/UMC-1, ID 7; Rev 0xe1)
[    27.985] (--) SIS(0): No CRT1/VGA detected
[    27.985] (--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/Plasma panel (max. X 0 Y 0, pref. 0x0, RGB24)
[    27.985] (==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    27.985] (II) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled
[    27.985] (II) SIS(0): Separate Xv gamma correction for CRT1 is disabled
[    27.985] (II) SIS(0): CRT2 gamma correction is enabled
[    27.985] (--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 1006.35 MHz
[    27.985] (--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT2)
[    27.985] (--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 0x00 (for LCD=CRT1)
[    27.985] (--) SIS(0): 302LV/302ELV: Using EMI 0x6a0d7039 (LCD)
[    27.985] (--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed
[    27.985] (==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 10 MHz
[    27.985] (--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 340 MHz
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor HSync range
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Correcting missing CRT2 monitor VRefresh range
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 59.00-61.00 Hz
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh value of 71.00 Hz
[    27.986] (WW) SIS(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 340.00 MHz
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x800" (unknown reason)
[    27.986] (WW) SIS(0): Mode pool is empty
[    27.987] (EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
[    27.987] (EE) SIS(0):                       ERROR:
[    27.987] (EE) SIS(0): No valid modes found - check VertRefresh/HorizSync
[    27.987] (EE) SIS(0):                   END OF MESSAGE
[    27.987] (EE) SIS(0): **************************************************
[    27.987] (II) UnloadModule: "sis671"
[    27.987] (II) Unloading sis671
[    27.987] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[    27.987] 
Fatal server error:
[    27.987] no screens found
[    27.987] 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[    27.987] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    27.987] 
[    27.991]  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
[    27.991] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


and this without an xorg.conf



```
[    23.807] 
X.Org X Server 1.11.3
Release Date: 2011-12-16
[    23.807] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    23.807] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.42-26-generic i686 Ubuntu
[    23.807] Current Operating System: Linux jenny-K50C 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686
[    23.807] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic-pae root=UUID=084c98f6-bb6f-4601-a199-82ed999d991d ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
[    23.807] Build Date: 16 July 2012  08:06:34PM
[    23.807] xorg-server 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.6 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    23.807] Current version of pixman: 0.24.4
[    23.807] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    23.821] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    23.821] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug 12 19:53:40 2012
[    23.849] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    23.849] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    23.849] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[    23.849] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[    23.849] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    23.849] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
[    23.849] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    23.849] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    23.850] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    23.850] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    23.850] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[    23.850] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    23.850] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[    23.850] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    23.850] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[    23.850] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    23.850] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[    23.850] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    23.850] (WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.
[    23.850] 	Entry deleted from font path.
[    23.850] (==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	built-ins
[    23.850] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    23.850] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    23.850] (II) Loader magic: 0xb77e65a0
[    23.850] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    23.850] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    23.850] 	X.Org Video Driver: 11.0
[    23.850] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0
[    23.850] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0
[    23.851] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:1043:19e2 rev 16, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfe9e0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128
[    23.851] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
[    23.851] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    23.876] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[    23.877] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.877] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    23.877] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    23.877] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    23.877] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    23.877] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    23.877] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[    23.877] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[    23.877] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[    23.877] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    23.877] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[    23.877] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    23.877] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[    23.877] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.877] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    23.877] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    23.877] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    23.877] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    23.877] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    23.878] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    23.878] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.878] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    23.878] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    23.878] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    23.878] (II) Loading extension GLX
[    23.878] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    23.878] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[    23.879] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.879] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.13.0
[    23.879] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    23.879] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    23.879] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[    23.879] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    23.879] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[    23.879] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.879] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    23.879] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    23.879] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[    23.879] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    23.881] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[    23.881] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.881] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.2.0
[    23.881] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[    23.881] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[    23.881] (==) Matched sis as autoconfigured driver 0
[    23.881] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1
[    23.881] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2
[    23.881] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[    23.881] (II) LoadModule: "sis"
[    23.882] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so
[    23.882] (II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.882] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 0.10.3
[    23.882] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    23.882] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[    23.882] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    23.882] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    23.882] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.882] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 2.3.0
[    23.882] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    23.882] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[    23.882] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[    23.883] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[    23.883] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.883] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 0.4.2
[    23.883] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[    23.883] (II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
	SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
	SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
	SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX],
	SIS340
[    23.883] (II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
	Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40)
[    23.883] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    23.883] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
[    23.883] (++) using VT number 7

[    23.883] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis
[    23.884] (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
[    23.884] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    23.884] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
[    23.884] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[    23.884] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[    23.884] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[    23.884] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.884] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 0.0.2
[    23.884] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[    23.884] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[    23.884] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[    23.885] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[    23.885] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.885] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.1.0
[    23.885] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[    23.885] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    23.885] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    23.885] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[    23.885] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.886] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    23.886] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[    23.886] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    23.886] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    23.890] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    23.890] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    23.890] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB
[    23.890] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[    23.890] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[    23.890] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[    23.890] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[    23.890] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.74.22b
[    23.906] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    23.906] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    23.906] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
[    23.906] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    23.906] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    23.906] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[    23.906] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[    23.906] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[    24.004] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
[    24.004] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
[    24.004] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.
[    24.034] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
[    24.035] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE PanelID read failed
[    24.035] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
[    24.035] Mode: 101 (640x480)
[    24.035] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    24.035] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.035] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.035] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.035] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.035] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.035] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.035] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.035] 	BytesPerScanline: 640
[    24.035] 	XResolution: 640
[    24.035] 	YResolution: 480
[    24.035] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.035] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.035] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.035] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[    24.035] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.035] 	MemoryModel: 4
[    24.035] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.035] 	NumberOfImages: 24
[    24.035] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[    24.035] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.035] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.035] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.035] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.035] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.035] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.035] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.035] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.035] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.035] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[    24.035] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24
[    24.035] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 24
[    24.035] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    24.035] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.035] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.035] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.035] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.035] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.035] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.035] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.035] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.036] Mode: 100 (640x400)
[    24.036] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    24.036] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.036] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.036] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.036] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.036] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.036] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.036] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.036] 	BytesPerScanline: 640
[    24.036] 	XResolution: 640
[    24.036] 	YResolution: 400
[    24.036] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.036] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.036] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.036] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[    24.036] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.036] 	MemoryModel: 4
[    24.036] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.036] 	NumberOfImages: 31
[    24.036] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[    24.036] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.036] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.036] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.036] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.036] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.036] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.036] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.036] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.036] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.036] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[    24.036] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    24.036] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    24.036] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    24.036] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.036] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.036] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.036] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.036] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.036] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.036] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.036] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.036] Mode: 103 (800x600)
[    24.036] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    24.036] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.036] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.037] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.037] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.037] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.037] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.037] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.037] 	BytesPerScanline: 800
[    24.037] 	XResolution: 800
[    24.037] 	YResolution: 600
[    24.037] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.037] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.037] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.037] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[    24.037] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.037] 	MemoryModel: 4
[    24.037] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.037] 	NumberOfImages: 15
[    24.037] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.037] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.037] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
[    24.037] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    24.037] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    24.037] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.037] Mode: 104 (1024x768)
[    24.037] 	ModeAttributes: 0x1f
[    24.037] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.037] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.037] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.037] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.037] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.037] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.037] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.037] 	BytesPerScanline: 128
[    24.037] 	XResolution: 1024
[    24.037] 	YResolution: 768
[    24.037] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.037] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.037] 	NumberOfPlanes: 4
[    24.037] 	BitsPerPixel: 4
[    24.037] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.037] 	MemoryModel: 3
[    24.037] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.037] 	NumberOfImages: 15
[    24.037] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.037] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.037] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.037] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 128
[    24.037] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    24.037] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    24.037] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    24.037] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.038] Mode: 105 (1024x768)
[    24.038] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    24.038] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.038] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.038] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.038] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.038] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.038] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.038] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.038] 	BytesPerScanline: 1024
[    24.038] 	XResolution: 1024
[    24.038] 	YResolution: 768
[    24.038] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.038] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.038] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.038] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[    24.038] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.038] 	MemoryModel: 4
[    24.038] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.038] 	NumberOfImages: 9
[    24.038] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.038] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.038] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
[    24.038] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9
[    24.038] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 9
[    24.038] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.038] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.038] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.039] Mode: 10d (320x200)
[    24.039] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.039] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.039] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.039] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.039] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.039] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.039] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.039] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.039] 	BytesPerScanline: 640
[    24.039] 	XResolution: 320
[    24.039] 	YResolution: 200
[    24.039] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.039] 	YCharSize: 8
[    24.039] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.039] 	BitsPerPixel: 15
[    24.039] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.039] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.039] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.039] 	NumberOfImages: 63
[    24.039] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.039] 	RedFieldPosition: 10
[    24.039] 	GreenMaskSize: 5
[    24.039] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.039] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.039] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.039] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.039] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.039] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.039] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.039] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[    24.039] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    24.039] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    24.039] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.039] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[    24.039] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[    24.039] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.039] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.039] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.039] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.039] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.039] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.039] Mode: 10e (320x200)
[    24.039] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.039] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.039] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.039] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.039] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.039] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.039] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.039] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.039] 	BytesPerScanline: 640
[    24.039] 	XResolution: 320
[    24.039] 	YResolution: 200
[    24.039] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.039] 	YCharSize: 8
[    24.039] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.039] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[    24.040] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.040] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.040] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.040] 	NumberOfImages: 63
[    24.040] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.040] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.040] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.040] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.040] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.040] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.040] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.040] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.040] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.040] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.040] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[    24.040] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    24.040] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    24.040] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.040] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.040] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.040] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.040] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.040] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.040] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.040] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.040] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.040] Mode: 110 (640x480)
[    24.040] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.040] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.040] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.040] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.040] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.040] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.040] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.040] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.040] 	BytesPerScanline: 1280
[    24.040] 	XResolution: 640
[    24.040] 	YResolution: 480
[    24.040] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.040] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.040] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.040] 	BitsPerPixel: 15
[    24.040] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.040] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.040] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.040] 	NumberOfImages: 11
[    24.040] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.040] 	RedFieldPosition: 10
[    24.040] 	GreenMaskSize: 5
[    24.040] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.040] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.040] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.040] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.040] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.040] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.040] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.040] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[    24.040] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
[    24.040] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
[    24.040] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.040] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[    24.040] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[    24.040] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.040] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.040] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.041] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.041] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.041] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.041] Mode: 111 (640x480)
[    24.041] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.041] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.041] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.041] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.041] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.041] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.041] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.041] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.041] 	BytesPerScanline: 1280
[    24.041] 	XResolution: 640
[    24.041] 	YResolution: 480
[    24.041] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.041] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.041] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.041] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[    24.041] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.041] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.041] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.041] 	NumberOfImages: 11
[    24.041] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.041] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.041] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.041] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.041] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.041] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.041] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.041] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.041] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.041] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.041] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[    24.041] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
[    24.041] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
[    24.041] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.041] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.041] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.041] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.041] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.041] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.041] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.041] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.041] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.042] Mode: 113 (800x600)
[    24.042] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.042] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.042] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.042] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.042] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.042] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.042] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.042] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.042] 	BytesPerScanline: 1600
[    24.042] 	XResolution: 800
[    24.042] 	YResolution: 600
[    24.042] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.042] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.042] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.042] 	BitsPerPixel: 15
[    24.042] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.042] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.042] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.042] 	NumberOfImages: 7
[    24.042] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.042] 	RedFieldPosition: 10
[    24.042] 	GreenMaskSize: 5
[    24.042] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.042] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.042] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.042] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.042] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.042] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.042] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.042] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
[    24.042] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[    24.042] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[    24.042] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.042] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[    24.042] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[    24.042] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.042] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.042] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.042] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.042] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.042] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.043] Mode: 114 (800x600)
[    24.043] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.043] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.043] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.043] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.043] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.043] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.043] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.043] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.043] 	BytesPerScanline: 1600
[    24.043] 	XResolution: 800
[    24.043] 	YResolution: 600
[    24.043] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.043] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.043] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.043] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[    24.043] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.043] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.043] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.043] 	NumberOfImages: 7
[    24.043] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.043] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.043] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.043] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.043] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.043] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.043] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.043] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.043] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.043] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.043] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
[    24.043] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[    24.043] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[    24.043] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.043] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.043] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.043] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.043] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.043] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.043] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.043] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.043] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.043] Mode: 116 (1024x768)
[    24.043] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.043] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.043] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.043] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.043] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.043] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.043] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.043] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.043] 	BytesPerScanline: 2048
[    24.044] 	XResolution: 1024
[    24.044] 	YResolution: 768
[    24.044] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.044] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.044] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.044] 	BitsPerPixel: 15
[    24.044] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.044] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.044] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.044] 	NumberOfImages: 4
[    24.044] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.044] 	RedFieldPosition: 10
[    24.044] 	GreenMaskSize: 5
[    24.044] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.044] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.044] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.044] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.044] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.044] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.044] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.044] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
[    24.044] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
[    24.044] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
[    24.044] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.044] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[    24.044] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[    24.044] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.044] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.044] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.044] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.044] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.044] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.044] Mode: 117 (1024x768)
[    24.044] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.044] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.044] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.044] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.044] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.044] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.044] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.044] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.044] 	BytesPerScanline: 2048
[    24.044] 	XResolution: 1024
[    24.044] 	YResolution: 768
[    24.044] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.044] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.044] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.044] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[    24.044] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.044] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.044] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.044] 	NumberOfImages: 4
[    24.044] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.044] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.044] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.044] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.044] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.044] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.044] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.044] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.044] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.044] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.044] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
[    24.044] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
[    24.044] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
[    24.044] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.045] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.045] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.045] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.045] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.045] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.045] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.045] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.045] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.045] Mode: 127 (320x240)
[    24.045] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    24.045] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.045] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.045] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.045] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.045] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.045] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.045] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.045] 	BytesPerScanline: 320
[    24.045] 	XResolution: 320
[    24.045] 	YResolution: 240
[    24.045] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.045] 	YCharSize: 8
[    24.045] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.045] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[    24.045] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.045] 	MemoryModel: 4
[    24.045] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.045] 	NumberOfImages: 63
[    24.045] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[    24.045] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.045] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.045] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.045] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.045] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.045] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.045] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.045] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.045] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.045] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
[    24.045] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    24.045] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    24.045] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    24.045] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.045] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.045] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.045] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.045] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.045] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.045] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.045] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.046] Mode: 128 (400x300)
[    24.046] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    24.046] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.046] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.046] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.046] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.046] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.046] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.046] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.046] 	BytesPerScanline: 400
[    24.046] 	XResolution: 400
[    24.046] 	YResolution: 300
[    24.046] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.046] 	YCharSize: 8
[    24.046] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.046] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[    24.046] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.046] 	MemoryModel: 4
[    24.046] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.046] 	NumberOfImages: 63
[    24.046] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[    24.046] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.046] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.046] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.046] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.046] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.046] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.046] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.046] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.046] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.046] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 400
[    24.046] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    24.046] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    24.046] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    24.046] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.046] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.046] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.046] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.046] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.046] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.046] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.046] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.046] Mode: 129 (512x384)
[    24.046] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    24.046] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.046] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.046] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.046] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.046] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.046] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.046] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.046] 	BytesPerScanline: 512
[    24.046] 	XResolution: 512
[    24.046] 	YResolution: 384
[    24.047] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.047] 	YCharSize: 8
[    24.047] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.047] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[    24.047] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.047] 	MemoryModel: 4
[    24.047] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.047] 	NumberOfImages: 41
[    24.047] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[    24.047] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.047] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.047] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.047] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.047] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.047] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 512
[    24.047] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
[    24.047] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
[    24.047] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    24.047] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.047] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.047] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.047] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.047] Mode: 12a (320x240)
[    24.047] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.047] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.047] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.047] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.047] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.047] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.047] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.047] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.047] 	BytesPerScanline: 640
[    24.047] 	XResolution: 320
[    24.047] 	YResolution: 240
[    24.047] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.047] 	YCharSize: 8
[    24.047] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.047] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[    24.047] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.047] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.047] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.047] 	NumberOfImages: 41
[    24.047] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.047] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.047] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.047] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.047] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.047] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.047] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.047] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.047] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[    24.047] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
[    24.047] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
[    24.047] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.047] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.047] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.047] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.047] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.047] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.047] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.048] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.048] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.048] Mode: 12b (400x300)
[    24.048] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.048] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.048] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.048] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.048] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.048] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.048] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.048] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.048] 	BytesPerScanline: 800
[    24.048] 	XResolution: 400
[    24.048] 	YResolution: 300
[    24.048] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.048] 	YCharSize: 8
[    24.048] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.048] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[    24.048] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.048] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.048] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.048] 	NumberOfImages: 31
[    24.048] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.048] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.048] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.048] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.048] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.048] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.048] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.048] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.048] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.048] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.048] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
[    24.048] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    24.048] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    24.048] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.048] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.048] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.048] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.048] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.048] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.048] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.048] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.048] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.049] Mode: 12c (512x384)
[    24.049] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.049] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.049] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.049] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.049] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.049] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.049] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.049] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.049] 	BytesPerScanline: 1024
[    24.049] 	XResolution: 512
[    24.049] 	YResolution: 384
[    24.049] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.049] 	YCharSize: 8
[    24.049] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.049] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[    24.049] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.049] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.049] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.049] 	NumberOfImages: 20
[    24.049] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.049] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.049] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.049] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.049] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.049] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.049] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.049] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.049] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.049] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.049] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
[    24.049] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 20
[    24.049] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 20
[    24.049] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.049] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.049] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.049] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.049] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.049] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.049] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.049] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.049] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.049] Mode: 12d (320x200)
[    24.049] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    24.049] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.049] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.049] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.049] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.049] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.049] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.049] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.049] 	BytesPerScanline: 320
[    24.049] 	XResolution: 320
[    24.050] 	YResolution: 200
[    24.050] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.050] 	YCharSize: 8
[    24.050] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.050] 	BitsPerPixel: 8
[    24.050] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.050] 	MemoryModel: 4
[    24.050] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.050] 	NumberOfImages: 127
[    24.050] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[    24.050] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.050] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.050] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.050] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.050] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.050] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.050] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.050] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.050] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.050] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
[    24.050] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 127
[    24.050] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 127
[    24.050] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    24.050] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.050] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.050] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.050] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.050] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.050] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.050] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.050] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.050] Mode: 131 (640x400)
[    24.050] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.053] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.053] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.053] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.053] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.053] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.053] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.054] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.054] 	BytesPerScanline: 1280
[    24.054] 	XResolution: 640
[    24.054] 	YResolution: 400
[    24.054] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.054] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.054] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.054] 	BitsPerPixel: 16
[    24.054] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.054] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.054] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.054] 	NumberOfImages: 15
[    24.054] 	RedMaskSize: 5
[    24.054] 	RedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.054] 	GreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.054] 	GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.054] 	BlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.054] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.054] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.054] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.054] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.054] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.054] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[    24.054] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    24.054] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    24.054] 	LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    24.054] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    24.054] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    24.054] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    24.054] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    24.054] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.054] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.054] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.054] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.054] *Mode: 112 (640x480)
[    24.054] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.054] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.054] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.054] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.054] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.054] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.054] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.054] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.054] 	BytesPerScanline: 2560
[    24.054] 	XResolution: 640
[    24.054] 	YResolution: 480
[    24.054] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.054] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.054] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.054] 	BitsPerPixel: 32
[    24.054] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.054] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.054] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.054] 	NumberOfImages: 5
[    24.054] 	RedMaskSize: 8
[    24.054] 	RedFieldPosition: 16
[    24.054] 	GreenMaskSize: 8
[    24.054] 	GreenFieldPosition: 8
[    24.055] 	BlueMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.055] 	RsvdMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    24.055] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.055] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.055] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
[    24.055] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5
[    24.055] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5
[    24.055] 	LinRedMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[    24.055] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[    24.055] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.055] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    24.055] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.055] *Mode: 115 (800x600)
[    24.055] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.055] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.055] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.055] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.055] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.055] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.055] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.055] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.055] 	BytesPerScanline: 3200
[    24.055] 	XResolution: 800
[    24.055] 	YResolution: 600
[    24.055] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.055] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.055] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.055] 	BitsPerPixel: 32
[    24.055] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.055] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.055] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.055] 	NumberOfImages: 3
[    24.055] 	RedMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	RedFieldPosition: 16
[    24.055] 	GreenMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	GreenFieldPosition: 8
[    24.055] 	BlueMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.055] 	RsvdMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    24.055] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.055] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.055] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
[    24.055] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
[    24.055] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
[    24.055] 	LinRedMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[    24.055] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[    24.055] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.055] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[    24.055] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    24.055] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.056] *Mode: 118 (1024x768)
[    24.056] 	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    24.056] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.056] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.056] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.056] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.056] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.056] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.056] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.056] 	BytesPerScanline: 4096
[    24.056] 	XResolution: 1024
[    24.056] 	YResolution: 768
[    24.056] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.056] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.056] 	NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    24.056] 	BitsPerPixel: 32
[    24.056] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.056] 	MemoryModel: 6
[    24.056] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.056] 	NumberOfImages: 1
[    24.056] 	RedMaskSize: 8
[    24.056] 	RedFieldPosition: 16
[    24.056] 	GreenMaskSize: 8
[    24.056] 	GreenFieldPosition: 8
[    24.056] 	BlueMaskSize: 8
[    24.056] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.056] 	RsvdMaskSize: 8
[    24.056] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    24.056] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.056] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.056] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
[    24.056] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
[    24.056] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
[    24.056] 	LinRedMaskSize: 8
[    24.056] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[    24.056] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[    24.056] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[    24.056] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[    24.056] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.056] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[    24.056] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    24.056] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.057] Mode: 102 (800x600)
[    24.057] 	ModeAttributes: 0x1f
[    24.057] 	WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    24.057] 	WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    24.057] 	WinGranularity: 64
[    24.057] 	WinSize: 64
[    24.057] 	WinASegment: 0xa000
[    24.057] 	WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    24.057] 	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008780
[    24.057] 	BytesPerScanline: 100
[    24.057] 	XResolution: 800
[    24.057] 	YResolution: 600
[    24.057] 	XCharSize: 8
[    24.057] 	YCharSize: 16
[    24.057] 	NumberOfPlanes: 4
[    24.057] 	BitsPerPixel: 4
[    24.057] 	NumberOfBanks: 1
[    24.057] 	MemoryModel: 3
[    24.057] 	BankSize: 0
[    24.057] 	NumberOfImages: 31
[    24.057] 	RedMaskSize: 0
[    24.057] 	RedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.057] 	GreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.057] 	GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.057] 	BlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.057] 	BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.057] 	RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.057] 	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.057] 	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    24.057] 	PhysBasePtr: 0xd0000000
[    24.057] 	LinBytesPerScanLine: 100
[    24.057] 	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    24.057] 	LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    24.057] 	LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    24.057] 	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    24.057] 	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    24.057] 	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    24.057] 	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    24.057] 	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    24.057] 	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    24.057] 	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    24.057] 	MaxPixelClock: 0
[    24.057] 
[    24.057] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 2048 64KB banks (131072kB)
[    24.057] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default hsync range of 31.50-48.00 kHz
[    24.057] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
[    24.057] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default maximum pixel clock of 65.00 MHz
[    24.057] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[    24.057] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
[    24.057] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
[    24.057] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
[    24.057] (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
[    24.057] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.00 kHz
[    24.057] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
[    24.057] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using maximum pixel clock of 65.00 MHz
[    24.057] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[    24.057] (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)
[    24.057] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"
[    24.057] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"
[    24.057] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"
[    24.057] (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    24.058] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "1024x768" (118)
[    24.058] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)
[    24.058] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)
[    24.058] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[    24.058] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[    24.058] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[    24.058] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[    24.058] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.058] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.1.0
[    24.058] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    24.058] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    24.059] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    24.059] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    24.059] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.059] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.059] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    24.059] (II) UnloadModule: "sis"
[    24.059] (II) Unloading sis
[    24.059] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
[    24.059] (II) Unloading fbdev
[    24.059] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"
[    24.059] (II) Unloading fbdevhw
[    24.059] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    24.059] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    24.059] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    24.078] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[    24.078] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.078] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.078] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0
[    24.078] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    24.079] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    24.080] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    24.080] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    24.080] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB
[    24.080] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[    24.080] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[    24.080] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[    24.080] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[    24.080] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.74.22b
[    24.128] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xaee1d000,
	physical address = 0xd0000000, size = 134217728
[    24.145] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x118 (1024x768)
[    24.383] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    24.384] (==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled
[    24.384] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
[    24.384] (==) RandR enabled
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    24.384] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    24.399] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[    24.399] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
[    24.422] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[    24.422] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[    24.441] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    24.446] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)
[    24.446] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    24.446] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    24.470] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    24.470] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.470] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 2.7.0
[    24.470] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.470] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0
[    24.470] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    24.470] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    24.470] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    24.471] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[    24.471] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    24.471] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    24.471] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    24.471] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"
[    24.471] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    24.471] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    24.471] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    24.471] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
[    24.474] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-2B4266AA55228AE7D9557A18F1965DBA19850816.xkm
[    24.477] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)
[    24.477] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    24.477] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'
[    24.477] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    24.477] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[    24.477] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[    24.477] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6
[    24.477] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys
[    24.477] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[    24.477] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:28/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input5/event5"
[    24.477] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[    24.477] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    24.477] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    24.477] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
[    24.478] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)
[    24.478] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    24.478] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    24.478] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    24.478] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    24.478] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"
[    24.478] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    24.479] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    24.479] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    24.479] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"
[    24.479] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    24.479] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    24.479] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    24.479] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
[    24.480] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)
[    24.480] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    24.480] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    24.481] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)
[    24.481] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    24.481] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'
[    24.481] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    24.481] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
[    24.481] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[    24.481] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3
[    24.481] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys
[    24.481] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    24.481] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"
[    24.481] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
[    24.481] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    24.481] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    24.481] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
[    24.482] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event6)
[    24.482] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    24.482] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse'
[    24.482] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    24.482] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events
[    24.483] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
[    24.483] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc03e
[    24.483] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
[    24.483] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
[    24.483] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes
[    24.483] (--) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
[    24.483] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse
[    24.483] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support
[    24.483] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    24.483] (**) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    24.483] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input6/event6"
[    24.483] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 10)
[    24.483] (II) evdev: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
[    24.483] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    24.483] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    24.483] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    24.483] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    24.484] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)
[    24.484] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    24.484] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    24.485] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam (/dev/input/event8)
[    24.485] (**) USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    24.485] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam'
[    24.485] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    24.485] (**) USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: always reports core events
[    24.485] (**) evdev: USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: Device: "/dev/input/event8"
[    24.485] (--) evdev: USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: Vendor 0x13d3 Product 0x5094
[    24.485] (--) evdev: USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: Found keys
[    24.485] (II) evdev: USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: Configuring as keyboard
[    24.485] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input8/event8"
[    24.485] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)
[    24.485] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    24.485] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    24.485] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
[    24.490] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Mic (/dev/input/event10)
[    24.490] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    24.490] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    24.491] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Headphone (/dev/input/event11)
[    24.491] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    24.491] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    24.492] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Asus Laptop extra buttons (/dev/input/event7)
[    24.492] (**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    24.492] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Asus Laptop extra buttons'
[    24.492] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    24.492] (**) Asus Laptop extra buttons: always reports core events
[    24.492] (**) evdev: Asus Laptop extra buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event7"
[    24.492] (--) evdev: Asus Laptop extra buttons: Vendor 0 Product 0
[    24.492] (--) evdev: Asus Laptop extra buttons: Found keys
[    24.492] (II) evdev: Asus Laptop extra buttons: Configuring as keyboard
[    24.492] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/asus_laptop/input/input7/event7"
[    24.492] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Asus Laptop extra buttons" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)
[    24.492] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    24.492] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    24.492] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
[    24.493] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)
[    24.493] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    24.493] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'
[    24.493] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    24.494] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    24.494] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[    24.494] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1
[    24.494] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    24.494] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    24.494] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"
[    24.494] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)
[    24.494] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    24.494] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    24.494] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"
[    24.495] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event9)
[    24.495] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    24.495] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    24.495] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    24.508] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[    24.508] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.508] 	compiled for 1.11.3, module version = 1.6.2
[    24.508] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.508] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0
[    24.508] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'
[    24.508] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[    24.508] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[    24.508] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
[    24.508] (II) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device
[    24.508] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: x-axis range 0 - 1088
[    24.508] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: y-axis range 0 - 704
[    24.509] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: pressure range 0 - 255
[    24.509] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: finger width range 0 - 15
[    24.510] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: buttons: left right double triple
[    24.510] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xe
[    24.510] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[    24.510] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[    24.510] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input9/event9"
[    24.510] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 14)
[    24.511] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5
[    24.511] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75
[    24.511] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: AccelFactor is now 0.154
[    24.511] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    24.511] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration profile 1
[    24.511] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    24.511] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    24.511] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[    24.512] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse1)
[    24.512] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"
[    27.530] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-03AF3717FF3AB439A4BAABA686CCB40771CDF520.xkm
[    54.057] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-4E634B280B0E5C069EA80E39EF9080F0A8FC0600.xkm
```

xrandr -q reports



```
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1024x768       61.0* 
   800x600        61.0  
   640x480        60.0
```

Cheers,
Grepnix

----------


## gh1234

Okay, the logfile shows that the resolution of your screen is not supported out of the box, by the driver. Am I right, that you have a 1366x768 screen?
If so try this xorg.conf (I'm not sure if it will solve your problem, maybe we need to adjust the driver source which might be very complicated as there are no detailed hardware information by SIS thought). Sadly I have no 1366x768 monitor to test, adding a new mode to the driver would just be like trial and error :/



```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"sis"
	Driver		"sis671"
	Screen		0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"wxga"
	Gamma		1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"sis"
	Monitor		"wxga"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection	"Display"
		Virtual 1280	800
		Depth	24
		Modes	"1366x768@60"	"1024x768@60"	"800x600@60"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## grepnix

Still no go I'm afraid. I tried adding



```
Option         "UseTiming1366" "yes"
```

as I'd read that was needed but still the same error messages. 

cheers,
Grepnix

----------


## ErichBSchulz

just a huge thanks to Antonio and his drivers

just got lovely clear vision out of my fatherinlaw's old BenQ A53 running mint maya

this took me ages to nut out - but if i'd have just started with Antonio's instructions life would have been simpler (and if i'd have take more care to identify the correct version for my ubunt that would have helped too  :Wink: 

many thanks Antonio - you rock

http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php

btw i never had to do any shutting down of the windows - really just need to point to the drivers in my xorg.conf as per Antonio's instructions, i did the blacklist thing too but not sure if I actually had too

----------


## noxified

> just a huge thanks to Antonio and his drivers
> 
> just got lovely clear vision out of my fatherinlaw's old BenQ A53 running mint maya
> 
> this took me ages to nut out - but if i'd have just started with Antonio's instructions life would have been simpler (and if i'd have take more care to identify the correct version for my ubunt that would have helped too 
> 
> many thanks Antonio - you rock
> 
> http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php
> ...


got 3d drivers? :KDE Star:

----------


## rlascano84

Hello, the drivers from antonio oliviera doesn't work in 1366x768. 
Hellnest's drivers works in ubuntu 12.04 (1366x768 too), but does not work in ubuntu 12.10 beta with the new Xorg version (1.13 i think).

----------


## x58c

Hi!  
I've got* 200FPS* in GLXgears with my 32-bit Ubuntu 10.10 using diver from this post

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=568
(sis671_drv.so driver 2.6MB, but works like 500KB sisimedia driver :Wink: )   

Is it reasonable to install* 64-bit ubuntu to get more FPS?* (My laptop - asus x58c with Celeron D220 which give me 200FPS on 1500MHz and only ~160 on 1300MHz mode)

----------


## ucamc

> This should do the trick quite easily:
> http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
> 
> It just works!


I tried that and doesn't work for me on my ASUS K50c with SiS graphics.

----------


## Baltazar Blake

Make sure that you installed all this packages  :

*Video acceleration API for Linux-run time*
*Video acceleration API for Linux-GLX run time*
*Video acceleration API for Linux-X11 run time*
*Free implementation of the openGL Api - DRImodules* 
*Free implementation of the openGL Api-extra Dri  modules
 VAAPI driver for inte G45 & HD Graphics Family
 Free implementation of the openGL Api -GLX run time

then this are the comand lines :

*
*sudo apt-get install git xorg-dev mesa-common-dev libdrm-dev libtool build-essential

git clone git://github.com/hellnest/xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1.git

cd xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1

./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-static

make

sudo make install

* file xorg : *sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf*

Then copy and paste this in the file xorg : 

*Section "Device"
    Identifier "Configured Video Device"
    Option "UseTiming1366" "yes"                     
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Default Screen"
    Monitor "Configured Monitor"
    Device "Configured Video Device"
EndSection

ps -u can change use timing with the resolution u want for your pc in stead of 1366 u can use 1280 etc ..
*

----------


## Baltazar Blake

> But HOW???? 
> I copied the drivers (sis-32-bit-12.04.tar.gz > sis671_drv.la and sis671_drv.so) to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers.
> 
> My xorg.conf currently looks like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> ...


Make sure that you installed all this packages  :

*Video acceleration API for Linux-run time*
*Video acceleration API for Linux-GLX run time*
*Video acceleration API for Linux-X11 run time*
*Free implementation of the openGL Api - DRImodules* 
*Free implementation of the openGL Api-extra Dri  modules
 VAAPI driver for inte G45 & HD Graphics Family
 Free implementation of the openGL Api -GLX run time

then this are the comand lines :

*
*sudo apt-get install git xorg-dev mesa-common-dev libdrm-dev libtool build-essential

git clone git://github.com/hellnest/xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1.git

cd xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1

./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-static

make

sudo make install

* file xorg : *sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf*

Then copy and paste this in the file xorg : 

*Section "Device"
    Identifier "Configured Video Device"
    Option "UseTiming1280" "yes"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Default Screen"
    Monitor "Configured Monitor"
    Device "Configured Video Device"
EndSection*

----------


## turbomursu

i have FuSi esprimo V5535 laptop and of course i had problems with the SiS 771/671 graphics stuff.

i used Antonio J. de Oliveira's great instructions from http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis and got the laptop display working like a charm. but i can't get my external display to extend my desktop on it. it shows the same desktop i have on the laptop screen. i'm sure it's only xorg.conf settings, but being the newbie i am, i need some help with it. anyone? pretty please....

----------


## nanome

I have been struggling with the same problem as above.

Keen to move to Linux I got 12.04 installed on an old laptop with SIS VGA. Initially I had the resolution problems which were solved thanks to Antonio J. de Oliveira's great instructions and drivers.

All is good, except for trying to work with a separate monitor. The connection with the second monitor clearly works but it only shows the same as the laptop screen. I cannot do anything in the Monitor Preferences area as it only list one monitor as Unknown and fails to detect the second monitor.

Any help with this matter would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## herloct

> Make sure that you installed all this packages  :
> 
> *Video acceleration API for Linux-run time*
> *Video acceleration API for Linux-GLX run time*
> *Video acceleration API for Linux-X11 run time*
> *Free implementation of the openGL Api - DRImodules* 
> *Free implementation of the openGL Api-extra Dri  modules
>  VAAPI driver for inte G45 & HD Graphics Family
>  Free implementation of the openGL Api -GLX run time
> ...


I got this error when doing "make"


```
make  all-recursive
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/herloct/Downloads/xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1'
Making all in src
make[2]: Entering directory `/home/herloct/Downloads/xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1/src'
if /bin/bash ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..    -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/X11/dri   -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/X11/dri   -g -O2 -MT init301.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/init301.Tpo" -c -o init301.lo init301.c; \
	then mv -f ".deps/init301.Tpo" ".deps/init301.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/init301.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/X11/dri -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/X11/dri -g -O2 -MT init301.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/init301.Tpo -c init301.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/init301.o
In file included from sis.h:71:0,
                 from init301.h:60,
                 from init301.c:76:
/usr/include/xorg/xf86PciInfo.h:50:2: warning: #warning "xf86PciInfo.h is deprecated.  For greater compatibility, drivers should include necessary PCI IDs locally rather than relying on this file from xorg-server." [-Wcpp]
In file included from sis.h:213:0,
                 from init301.h:60,
                 from init301.c:76:
vgatypes.h:88:1: warning: 'IOADDRESS' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
In file included from sis.h:214:0,
                 from init301.h:60,
                 from init301.c:76:
vstruct.h:244:2: warning: 'PCITAG' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
In file included from init301.h:60:0,
                 from init301.c:76:
sis.h:247:17: fatal error: xaa.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
make[2]: *** [init301.lo] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/herloct/Downloads/xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1/src'
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/herloct/Downloads/xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1'
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Using Lubuntu 12.10 32bit

----------


## turbomursu

i got it working  :Dancing: 

but i have no elegant way to tell how i did it. it was kinda stumbling in the dark and i'm sure someone else can explain better how it works.

first i did this




> ```
> sudo apt-get install git xorg-dev mesa-common-dev libdrm-dev libtool build-essential
> 
> git clone git://github.com/hellnest/xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1.git
> 
> cd xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1
> 
> ./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-static
> 
> ...


i got some errors and nothing actually changed.

what i did after that was google a lot. found some stuff in the gentoo forums that helped me a bit but the main part is shamelessly copied from linux.fi and resolutions edited to suit my needs. the login screen needs to be adjusted too so the login window is placed properly, but that a matter for another thread.

here's my xorg.conf now


```
Section "Device"
 Identifier  	"Device0"
 Driver      	"sisfb"
 VendorName  	"Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
 BoardName   	"771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
 BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
 Option 	"UseTiming1280" "yes"
 Option 	"EnableSiSCtrl" "no"
 Option 	"DRI" "off"
 Option 	"MergedFB" "auto"
 Option 	"MetaModes" "1280x1024-1280x800"
 Option 	"MergedDPI" "100 100"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "External LSD"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Laptop Screen"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
       Identifier "Screen0"
       Device     "Videocard0"
       Monitor    "Main monitor"
       DefaultDepth     24
       SubSection "Display"
               Viewport   0 0
               Depth     16
               Modes    "800x600" "640x480"
       EndSubSection
       SubSection "Display"
               Viewport   0 0
               Depth     24
               Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
       EndSubSection
       EndSection

Section "Screen"
       Identifier "Screen1"
       Device     "Videocard1"
       Monitor    "Second Monitor"
       DefaultDepth     24
       SubSection "Display"
               Viewport   0 0
               Depth     24
               Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
       EndSubSection
       EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
  Option "Xinerama" "true"
 
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
       Identifier     "Multihead layout"
       Screen         0 "Screen0"
       Screen         1 "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"
       EndSection
```

by the way i managed to get xfce4 randr not to function after this  :Very Happy:  so use at your own risk...

i hope this helps someone and there will be "proper" instructions how to do it.

----------


## daramon

First of all, thank you for making this available, Antonio. It's really good to see things like this.

Onto my query, however. I also have this dreaded piece of 'hardware' and am having real difficulties in getting it working. Following the instructions given on this thread to install the driver -seems- to have worked. The driver looks like it is loading, as per:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516972/

However, I am left with a blank screen upon X loading. I have attempted to make a few changes to a created xorg.conf to no avail. There is success with this piece of hardware on the Mageia distribution. I ended up booting into that and grabbing the xorg.conf, copying the modeline needed over. This is how my xorg.conf looks right now:

http://paste.ubuntu.com/1516979/

Other pertinent information:

root@octagon:/etc/X11# cat /etc/issue
Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l

lspci -vv for the device:

http://pastebin.com/BRZRZYbq

Any help in getting this finally working would be absolutely amazing.

Thanks again, and hopefully I can get this resolved soon.

-martin

----------


## turbomursu

here's my lspci -vv for the vga adapter. looks pretty much same as yours.
http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520318/

altough i think there might be something in here.
your xorg.conf says


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "device1"
    VendorName "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
    BoardName "SiS SiS 670 / 671-based cards"
    Driver "sis671"
    Option "DPMS"
EndSection
```

and mine says


```
Section "Device"
 Identifier  	"Device0"
 Driver      	"sisfb"
 VendorName  	"Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
 BoardName   	"771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
 BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
 Option 	"UseTiming1280" "yes"
 Option 	"EnableSiSCtrl" "no"
 Option 	"DRI" "off"
 Option 	"MergedFB" "auto"
 Option 	"MetaModes" "1280x1024-1280x800"
 Option 	"MergedDPI" "100 100"
EndSection
```

so maybe changing the driver, because i _think_ we have similar boards. also putting the BusID in your config should help.

----------


## exekabuto

Hello! As you may see, I'm new in the forum.I read the 84 pages of this thread, and finally, I learned how to, and installed the SiS drivers developed by Antonio. 

They work smoothly in my Olibook 520. Thank you!

Following the thread, however, I noticed that my external monitor only mirrowed the laptop monitor. At the same resolution (i.e. 1280x800). 

(I'm getting picky)

I tried the solution posted Turbomursu, but I just expanded the monitor to the LG LCD connected through a VGA adapter (at the same resolution, once more). And, of course, I got some error messages, and the xrandr did not work anymore.

I backpedalled and now I have, again, the SiS drivers working and mirrowing to the LG LCD at 1280x800.

I was wondering if there is a way to output through the VGA adapter at a higher resolution, so I can watch movies, for instance. 

My xrandr output is the following:


xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1280 x 800, maximum 1280 x 800
default connected 1280x800+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1280x800       60.0* 
   1024x768       60.0  
   800x600        60.0  
   640x480        60.0  

Thank you in advance to you all.

----------


## HCMC

SiS 671/771 Graphics card notebooks:


This was the only solution I get to this problem, but only works on 12.04 LTS version and derivates, Lubuntu, Kubunto, Mint 13 and all that are based on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS:

The infamous SiS graphics cards are difficult to tame in Linux, unfortunately. Luckily there's a good solution now for the SiS 671/771 video card, although it requires some manual work.

https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis

With this uou can reached 1280x800

Hope it helps
HC

----------


## exekabuto

Thank you HCMC. Ihave already walked such path,and, fortuntely,it went well. My question is: can I get more resolution in the  connected TV thru the VGA adapter?

----------


## nortada

Hello everyone,

I'm also one of the unfortunate owners of a laptop with this card. -.-

I was previously using Ubuntu 10.x and I managed to fixed the resolution and video play in fullscreen, altough I don't remember exactly what drivers and configurations I was using.

Now that I have upgraded to 12.04, I followed António's method in (https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis) for installation of his custom driver, and this fixed the resolution, but I cannot play videos in fullscreen. I'm using the VLC player, and when I go into fullscreen, the image freezes, and I have to manually kill the VLC. I have also tried the  

Could any fix this problem? Any help would be highly appreciated.

----------


## exekabuto

try with VLC -> Settings -> Video --> Output --> X11

it should work.

----------


## exekabuto

Hi guys! I have read both forums referred to above (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors) and (http://linux.fi/wiki/X.orgin_asetukset, duly translated into english of course)

I figured out that you can "play" with the xorg.conf with many different configurations and you may get: 

TV output at 1280x1024

dual screens

mirrowed screens

extend the laptop screen to the TV

swich the principal screen.


I will try to generate scripts to make this easier for everyone to make them work.

Best (I´m becoming to love lynux)

----------


## HCMC

To VLC work ok you must config in VLC the VIDEO OUTPUT to "x-org"

----------


## rsdias

Just for reference (it took me ages to find this).

Instead of 0.9.1 from hellnest in github, please use this:
http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-sis/

0.10.7

and this should work on 12.10

-rsd

----------


## kongshaolong

> Just for reference (it took me ages to find this).
> 
> Instead of 0.9.1 from hellnest in github, please use this:
> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-sis/
> 
> 0.10.7
> 
> and this should work on 12.10
> 
> -rsd


Thanks for this rsdias but I've been using 0.9.1 for a long time without issues, is there any noticeable  difference in 0.10.7? Is it working better in any way?

----------


## gapr00k

> i have FuSi esprimo V5535 laptop and of course i had problems with the SiS 771/671 graphics stuff.
> 
> i used Antonio J. de Oliveira's great instructions from http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis and got the laptop display working like a charm. but i can't get my external display to extend my desktop on it. it shows the same desktop i have on the laptop screen. i'm sure it's only xorg.conf settings, but being the newbie i am, i need some help with it. anyone? pretty please....


hi, I have the same case.
finally yesterday,  I've got my 1366 x 768 display  :Smile: 

so this is the trick ( it's not 3D acceleration.... just monitor trick )

*WARNING !!!! UBUNTU MUST FRESH INSTALLED. BACKUP YOUR DATA FIRST*

*Work on Ubuntu 12.04. I have not tried it on other versions*

1. Download this mageia driver for *32 bit* : http://mirror.yandex.ru/mageia/distr....mga2.i586.rpm
*for 64 bi*t : http://mirror.yandex.ru/mageia/distrib/2/x86_64/media/core/release/x11-driver-video-sisimedia-0.9.1-1.20091203.11.mga2.x86_64.rpm

2. Download SIS driver & xorg here http://www.4.shared.com/zip/s1NL2GAv..._1366x768.html

3. extract the *12.04 32bit 1366x768.zip* file.

4. copy sismedia



> $ sudo cp sisimedia_drv.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers


5. copy xorg.cong



> $ sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11


6. install alien



> $ sudo apt-get install alien


7. change DIR



> $ cd Downloads


8. now you should convert RMP file to DEB file >>>> still on terminal, type ;



> $ sudo alien -d x11-driver-video-sisimedia-0.9.1-1.20091203.11.mga2.i586.rpm


9. after done convert it, you will see x11-driver-video-sisimedia_0.9.1-2.20091203_i386.deb file.

10. and install it.

11. done, and reboot  :Smile:

----------


## cogset

I apologize for jumping straight to this,I know you are supposed to search,but this thread is 85 pages long  :Exclamation:  : can someone point out where in it I can find (hopefully) simple,straight directions on how to install a driver that will just give me a 1366*768 screen resolution instead of 1024*768,no other stuff involved as Compiz effects and such?

I've had this damn laptop (Asus K50C) for years now,and gave up on installing Linux for this very issue,since back then I did not have the skills to even try to install a driver -now,after running several distros on another pc,I may (or still may not  :Wink: ,come to that ) have the ability to give this another shot:this laptop won't have to do much but serve as a backup option,only that 1024*768 resolution is unbearable,looks like the computer has been started in safe mode.

----------


## shashi.troubleshoo

It is great to hear few manage to get expected resolution and few dual monitor. I did manage to set expeted resolution by folllowing steps as metioned by Ajoliveira on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit -

http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Download the drivers from http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen...t_12.04.tar.gz
2. Download the script from   http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen/bin/sis.gz
3. Untar/Unzip both files
4. Run the script to copy driver and xorg 
    abc@abc:~/Downloads$ sudo chmod +x sis
        abc@abc:~/Downloads$ sudo ./sis 32 12.04
5. Restart PC
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
But I have a problem running SKYPE. When I start video call X server restarts with loging prompt. This was also seen for VLC and MINITUBE while running a video. VLC problem is fixed with setting Tools -> Preferences -> Video -> Output -> "X11 Video output (XCB)"

The problem with SKYPE and MINITUBE is still there. So to me it look like the setting for SKYPE and MINITUBE has to be changed like VLC. But I could not figure it out by searching all day and trying many things.

Can anyone please pinpoint what does happen when we change VLC Video output to "X11 Video output (XCB)" from "Default" and how can we do the same for SKYPE and possibly MINITUBE? SKYPE video is priority for me.

----------


## bellera

https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis

worked for me using 12.04.3 LTS 32 bit

However, xrandr doesn't show the two connectors of the card, LVDS1 and  VGA1. So, VGA1 can't be controlled as I use to with other computers.

----------


## javier-ejsf

So, I think nothing new for SIS 671/771 is coming with this Trusty 14.04 update, am I right? Has anyone given it a try?

----------


## mörgæs

Why do you think that?

On the contrary, an important bug fix has been included:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422

Most SIS cards should work now.

----------


## javier-ejsf

Holy cow! I'm downloading the installer right now! Thank you so much Mörgæs. Tahrific powers, come to me! I'm freaking out... did anyone notice?

----------


## javier-ejsf

Well, no. It seems Ubuntu 14.04 hasn't fixed the issue yet with SIS 771/671. Despite it seems working acceptably right form Live DVD when installed low resolution is the only thing you get. It's kinda weird since it's already working when trying right out from Live DVD....* why isn't it possible to keep that mysterious driver which allows 1024x768?*  :Mad: 
For all of you interested in keeping your old machines still on their way I'm trying Xubuntu 14.04 with certain success. It happens again from DVD pretty acceptable, but after install low resolution. Then I paste a xorg.conf at /etc/X11 that makes it usable at least. In case anyone is interested drop me a message, a sudo copy xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf will give you a certain ease to get a near to proper resolution for 1200x800 screen size.

----------


## cogset

That's interesting to say the least:if you copy/paste a working xorg.conf file from the live session to the actual install you're still not getting the exact same resolution?
Did you manage to understand which video driver was actually used in the live session?
I have a laptop with one of those cursed SiS chipset laying around,and although I could try one day or the other some voodoo to install Ubuntu on it and then try to fix the screen,I would very much prefer to install a working OS right from the start,obviously.

----------


## javier-ejsf

That gives me new ideas to test tonight.
1- Copy/paste xorg,conf from live session. I'm gonna get that.
2- Video driver used in live session. *Can you type the commands I need to get to know that?*

----------


## cogset

Since I'm no expert,take this with a grain of salt:
-before doing the xorg.conf copy and paste,maybe it will be helpful to compare the two files using diff,or maybe even better  wdiff can be used with something like

```
 wdiff -3 -n xorg1 xorg2 |colordiff
```

 which will display in color the different lines between the two files-also a graphical tool like Meld can be used,or whichever tool you're comfortable using.

-to identify the graphic driver used,possibly glxinfo could be used (search for "renderer string" in the output) or  

```
lshw -class video
```

also the inxi script is a nice tool to get informations about your system,including the grapic driver using *inxi -G* (you can get inxi here https://code.google.com/p/inxi/source/browse/tarballs ) .

----------


## Yellow Pasque

To see what's happening, it would probably be best to compare the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the live session with the one from the freshly installed system.

----------


## javier-ejsf

Xorg.0.log comparison in 3 stages:
Live Session ---> 1024x768
Fresh Install ---> 640x480
Customised xorg.conf ---> 1200x768 (acceptable, no acceleration, lousy video playback)

My Xorg.0.log (live session 1024x768)


```
[   191.351] 
X.Org X Server 1.15.1
Release Date: 2014-04-13
[   191.352] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   191.352] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-37-generic i686 Ubuntu
[   191.352] Current Operating System: Linux xubuntu 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686
[   191.352] Kernel command line: file=/cdrom/preseed/xubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- maybe-ubiquity
[   191.352] Build Date: 16 April 2014  01:40:08PM
[   191.352] xorg-server 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[   191.352] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2
[   191.352]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   191.352] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   191.352] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr 28 02:17:58 2014
[   191.352] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   191.353] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   191.353] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   191.353] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   191.353] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   191.353] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   191.353] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   191.353] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   191.353] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices
[   191.353] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[   191.353]     Entry deleted from font path.
[   191.353] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[   191.353]     Entry deleted from font path.
[   191.354] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[   191.354]     Entry deleted from font path.
[   191.354] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[   191.354]     Entry deleted from font path.
[   191.354] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[   191.354]     Entry deleted from font path.
[   191.354] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    built-ins
[   191.354] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[   191.354] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   191.354] (II) Loader magic: 0xb77a76c0
[   191.354] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   191.354]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   191.354]     X.Org Video Driver: 15.0
[   191.354]     X.Org XInput driver : 20.0
[   191.354]     X.Org Server Extension : 8.0
[   191.356] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:14c0:002b rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd4000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension RECORD
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension DPMS
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension Present
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension DRI3
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XVideo
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension SELinux
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI
[   191.356] Initializing built-in extension DRI2
[   191.356] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   191.357] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   191.358] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.358]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[   191.358]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0
[   191.358] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   191.358] Loading extension GLX
[   191.358] (==) Matched sis as autoconfigured driver 0
[   191.358] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1
[   191.358] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2
[   191.358] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[   191.358] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[   191.358] (II) LoadModule: "sis"
[   191.358] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so
[   191.358] (II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.358]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 0.10.7
[   191.358]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   191.358]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[   191.358] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[   191.359] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[   191.359] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.359]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 0.8.1
[   191.359]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   191.359]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[   191.359] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[   191.359] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[   191.359] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.359]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 0.4.4
[   191.359]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   191.359]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[   191.359] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   191.359] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   191.359] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.359]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.3.3
[   191.359]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   191.359]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[   191.359] (II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
    SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
    SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
    SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX],
    SIS340
[   191.359] (II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
    Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40)
[   191.359] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[   191.359] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
[   191.359] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[   191.359] (++) using VT number 7

[   191.360] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis
[   191.360] (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
[   191.360] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   191.360] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   191.360] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   191.360] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[   191.360] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[   191.360] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[   191.360] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.360]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 0.0.2
[   191.360]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[   191.360] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
[   191.360] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
[   191.360] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[   191.360] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[   191.361] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[   191.361] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.361]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 0.0.2
[   191.361]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[   191.361] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
[   191.361] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   191.361] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   191.361] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   191.361] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
[   191.361] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"
[   191.361] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[   191.361] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[   191.361] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[   191.361] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.361]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.1.0
[   191.361]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[   191.361] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[   191.361] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[   191.362] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[   191.362] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.362]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[   191.362]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[   191.362] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[   191.367] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[   191.368] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[   191.368] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[   191.368] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
[   191.368] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[   191.368] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[   191.368] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[   191.368] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[   191.368] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.15a
[   191.379] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[   191.379] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[   191.379] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
[   191.379] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   191.379] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[   191.379] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[   191.379] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[   191.379] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[   191.477] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
[   191.477] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
[   191.477] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.
[   191.510] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
[   191.510] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
[   191.511] Mode: 11c (1280x768)
[   191.511]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   191.511]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.511]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.511]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.511]     WinSize: 64
[   191.511]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.511]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.511]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.511]     BytesPerScanline: 1280
[   191.511]     XResolution: 1280
[   191.511]     YResolution: 768
[   191.511]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.511]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.511]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.511]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   191.511]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.511]     MemoryModel: 4
[   191.511]     BankSize: 0
[   191.511]     NumberOfImages: 7
[   191.511]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.511]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.511]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.511]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.511]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.511]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.511]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.511]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.511]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.511]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.511]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[   191.511]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   191.511]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   191.511]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.511]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.511]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.511]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.511]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.511]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.511]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.511]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.511]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.511] Mode: 11d (1280x768)
[   191.511]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.511]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.511]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.511]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.511]     WinSize: 64
[   191.511]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.511]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.511]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.511]     BytesPerScanline: 2560
[   191.511]     XResolution: 1280
[   191.511]     YResolution: 768
[   191.511]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.511]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.511]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.511]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   191.511]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.511]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.511]     BankSize: 0
[   191.511]     NumberOfImages: 3
[   191.511]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.511]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.511]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.511]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.511]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.511]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.511]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.511]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.511]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.512]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.512]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
[   191.512]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
[   191.512]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
[   191.512]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.512]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.512]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.512]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.512]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.512]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.512]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.512]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.512]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.512] *Mode: 11e (1280x768)
[   191.512]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.512]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.512]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.512]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.512]     WinSize: 64
[   191.512]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.512]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.512]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.512]     BytesPerScanline: 5120
[   191.512]     XResolution: 1280
[   191.512]     YResolution: 768
[   191.512]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.512]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.512]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.512]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[   191.512]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.512]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.512]     BankSize: 0
[   191.512]     NumberOfImages: 1
[   191.512]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   191.512]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   191.512]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   191.512]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   191.512]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   191.512]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.512]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   191.512]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   191.512]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.512]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.512]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120
[   191.512]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
[   191.512]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
[   191.512]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   191.512]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   191.512]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   191.512]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   191.512]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   191.512]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.512]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   191.512]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   191.512]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.512] Mode: 101 (640x480)
[   191.512]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   191.512]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.512]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.512]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.512]     WinSize: 64
[   191.512]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.512]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.512]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.512]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[   191.512]     XResolution: 640
[   191.512]     YResolution: 480
[   191.512]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.512]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.512]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.512]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   191.512]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.512]     MemoryModel: 4
[   191.512]     BankSize: 0
[   191.512]     NumberOfImages: 24
[   191.513]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.513]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.513]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   191.513]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24
[   191.513]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 24
[   191.513]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.513] Mode: 100 (640x400)
[   191.513]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   191.513]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.513]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.513]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.513]     WinSize: 64
[   191.513]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.513]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.513]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.513]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[   191.513]     XResolution: 640
[   191.513]     YResolution: 400
[   191.513]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.513]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.513]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.513]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   191.513]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.513]     MemoryModel: 4
[   191.513]     BankSize: 0
[   191.513]     NumberOfImages: 31
[   191.513]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.513]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.513]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   191.513]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   191.513]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   191.513]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.513]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.513]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.513] Mode: 103 (800x600)
[   191.513]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   191.513]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.513]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.513]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.513]     WinSize: 64
[   191.513]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.513]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.513]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.513]     BytesPerScanline: 800
[   191.513]     XResolution: 800
[   191.513]     YResolution: 600
[   191.513]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.513]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.513]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.513]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   191.513]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.513]     MemoryModel: 4
[   191.513]     BankSize: 0
[   191.514]     NumberOfImages: 15
[   191.514]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.514]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.514]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
[   191.514]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   191.514]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   191.514]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.514] Mode: 104 (1024x768)
[   191.514]     ModeAttributes: 0x1f
[   191.514]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.514]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.514]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.514]     WinSize: 64
[   191.514]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.514]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.514]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.514]     BytesPerScanline: 128
[   191.514]     XResolution: 1024
[   191.514]     YResolution: 768
[   191.514]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.514]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.514]     NumberOfPlanes: 4
[   191.514]     BitsPerPixel: 4
[   191.514]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.514]     MemoryModel: 3
[   191.514]     BankSize: 0
[   191.514]     NumberOfImages: 15
[   191.514]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.514]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.514]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 128
[   191.514]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   191.514]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   191.514]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.514]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.514]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.514] Mode: 105 (1024x768)
[   191.514]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   191.514]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.514]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.514]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.514]     WinSize: 64
[   191.514]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.514]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.514]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.515]     BytesPerScanline: 1024
[   191.515]     XResolution: 1024
[   191.515]     YResolution: 768
[   191.515]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.515]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.515]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.515]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   191.515]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.515]     MemoryModel: 4
[   191.515]     BankSize: 0
[   191.515]     NumberOfImages: 9
[   191.515]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.515]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.515]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.515]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.515]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.515]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.515]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
[   191.515]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9
[   191.515]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 9
[   191.515]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.515]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.515]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.515]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.515]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.515] Mode: 10d (320x200)
[   191.515]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.515]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.515]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.515]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.515]     WinSize: 64
[   191.515]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.515]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.515]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.515]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[   191.515]     XResolution: 320
[   191.515]     YResolution: 200
[   191.515]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.515]     YCharSize: 8
[   191.515]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.515]     BitsPerPixel: 15
[   191.515]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.515]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.515]     BankSize: 0
[   191.515]     NumberOfImages: 63
[   191.515]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.515]     RedFieldPosition: 10
[   191.515]     GreenMaskSize: 5
[   191.515]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.515]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.515]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.515]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.515]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.515]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   191.515]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   191.515]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   191.515]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.515]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[   191.515]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[   191.515]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.515]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.515]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.515]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.515]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.516] Mode: 10e (320x200)
[   191.516]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.516]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.516]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.516]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.516]     WinSize: 64
[   191.516]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.516]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.516]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.516]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[   191.516]     XResolution: 320
[   191.516]     YResolution: 200
[   191.516]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.516]     YCharSize: 8
[   191.516]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.516]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   191.516]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.516]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.516]     BankSize: 0
[   191.516]     NumberOfImages: 63
[   191.516]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.516]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.516]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.516]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.516]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.516]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.516]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.516]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.516]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.516]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.516]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   191.516]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   191.516]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   191.516]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.516]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.516]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.516]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.516]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.516]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.516]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.516]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.516]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.516] Mode: 110 (640x480)
[   191.516]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.516]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.516]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.516]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.516]     WinSize: 64
[   191.516]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.516]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.516]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.516]     BytesPerScanline: 1280
[   191.516]     XResolution: 640
[   191.516]     YResolution: 480
[   191.516]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.516]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.516]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.516]     BitsPerPixel: 15
[   191.516]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.516]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.516]     BankSize: 0
[   191.516]     NumberOfImages: 11
[   191.516]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.516]     RedFieldPosition: 10
[   191.516]     GreenMaskSize: 5
[   191.516]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.516]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.516]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.516]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.516]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.516]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.516]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.516]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[   191.516]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
[   191.516]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
[   191.516]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.516]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[   191.516]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[   191.516]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.516]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.516]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.516]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.516]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.516]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.517] Mode: 111 (640x480)
[   191.517]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.517]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.517]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.517]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.517]     WinSize: 64
[   191.517]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.517]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.517]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.517]     BytesPerScanline: 1280
[   191.517]     XResolution: 640
[   191.517]     YResolution: 480
[   191.517]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.517]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.517]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.517]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   191.517]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.517]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.517]     BankSize: 0
[   191.517]     NumberOfImages: 11
[   191.517]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.517]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.517]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.517]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.517]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.517]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.517]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.517]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.517]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.517]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.517]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[   191.517]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
[   191.517]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
[   191.517]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.517]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.517]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.517]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.517]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.517]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.517]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.517]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.517]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.517] Mode: 113 (800x600)
[   191.517]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.517]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.517]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.517]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.517]     WinSize: 64
[   191.517]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.517]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.517]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.517]     BytesPerScanline: 1600
[   191.517]     XResolution: 800
[   191.517]     YResolution: 600
[   191.517]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.517]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.517]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.517]     BitsPerPixel: 15
[   191.517]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.517]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.517]     BankSize: 0
[   191.517]     NumberOfImages: 7
[   191.517]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.517]     RedFieldPosition: 10
[   191.517]     GreenMaskSize: 5
[   191.517]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.517]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.517]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.517]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.517]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.517]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.517]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.517]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
[   191.517]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   191.517]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   191.517]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.517]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[   191.517]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[   191.517]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.517]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.517]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.517]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.517]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.517]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.518] Mode: 114 (800x600)
[   191.518]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.518]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.518]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.518]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.518]     WinSize: 64
[   191.518]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.518]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.518]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.518]     BytesPerScanline: 1600
[   191.518]     XResolution: 800
[   191.518]     YResolution: 600
[   191.518]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.518]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.518]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.518]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   191.518]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.518]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.518]     BankSize: 0
[   191.518]     NumberOfImages: 7
[   191.518]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.518]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.518]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.518]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.518]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.518]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.518]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.518]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.518]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.518]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.518]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
[   191.518]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   191.518]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[   191.518]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.518]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.518]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.518]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.518]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.518]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.518]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.518]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.518]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.518] Mode: 116 (1024x768)
[   191.518]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.518]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.518]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.518]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.518]     WinSize: 64
[   191.518]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.518]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.518]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.518]     BytesPerScanline: 2048
[   191.518]     XResolution: 1024
[   191.518]     YResolution: 768
[   191.518]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.518]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.518]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.518]     BitsPerPixel: 15
[   191.518]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.518]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.518]     BankSize: 0
[   191.518]     NumberOfImages: 4
[   191.518]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.518]     RedFieldPosition: 10
[   191.519]     GreenMaskSize: 5
[   191.519]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.519]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.519]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.519]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.519]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.519]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.519]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.519]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
[   191.519]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
[   191.519]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
[   191.519]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.519]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[   191.519]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[   191.519]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.519]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.519]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.519]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.519]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.519]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.519] Mode: 117 (1024x768)
[   191.519]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.519]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.519]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.519]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.519]     WinSize: 64
[   191.519]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.519]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.519]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.519]     BytesPerScanline: 2048
[   191.519]     XResolution: 1024
[   191.519]     YResolution: 768
[   191.519]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.519]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.519]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.519]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   191.519]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.519]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.519]     BankSize: 0
[   191.519]     NumberOfImages: 4
[   191.519]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.519]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.519]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.519]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.519]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.519]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.519]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.519]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.519]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.519]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.519]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
[   191.519]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
[   191.519]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
[   191.519]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.519]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.519]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.519]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.519]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.519]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.519]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.519]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.519]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.520] Mode: 127 (320x240)
[   191.520]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   191.520]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.520]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.520]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.520]     WinSize: 64
[   191.520]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.520]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.520]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.520]     BytesPerScanline: 320
[   191.520]     XResolution: 320
[   191.520]     YResolution: 240
[   191.520]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.520]     YCharSize: 8
[   191.520]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.520]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   191.520]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.520]     MemoryModel: 4
[   191.520]     BankSize: 0
[   191.520]     NumberOfImages: 63
[   191.520]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.520]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.520]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
[   191.520]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   191.520]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   191.520]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.520] Mode: 128 (400x300)
[   191.520]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   191.520]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.520]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.520]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.520]     WinSize: 64
[   191.520]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.520]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.520]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.520]     BytesPerScanline: 400
[   191.520]     XResolution: 400
[   191.520]     YResolution: 300
[   191.520]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.520]     YCharSize: 8
[   191.520]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.520]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   191.520]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.520]     MemoryModel: 4
[   191.520]     BankSize: 0
[   191.520]     NumberOfImages: 63
[   191.520]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.520]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.520]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 400
[   191.520]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   191.520]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[   191.520]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.520]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.520]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.521] Mode: 129 (512x384)
[   191.521]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   191.521]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.521]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.521]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.521]     WinSize: 64
[   191.521]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.521]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.521]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.521]     BytesPerScanline: 512
[   191.521]     XResolution: 512
[   191.521]     YResolution: 384
[   191.521]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.521]     YCharSize: 8
[   191.521]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.521]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   191.521]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.521]     MemoryModel: 4
[   191.521]     BankSize: 0
[   191.521]     NumberOfImages: 41
[   191.521]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.521]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.521]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.521]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.521]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.521]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.521]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.521]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.521]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.521]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.521]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 512
[   191.521]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   191.521]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   191.521]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.521]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.521]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.521]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.521]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.521]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.521]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.521]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.521]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.521] Mode: 12a (320x240)
[   191.521]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.521]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.521]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.521]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.521]     WinSize: 64
[   191.521]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.521]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.521]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.521]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[   191.521]     XResolution: 320
[   191.521]     YResolution: 240
[   191.521]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.521]     YCharSize: 8
[   191.521]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.521]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   191.521]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.521]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.521]     BankSize: 0
[   191.521]     NumberOfImages: 41
[   191.521]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.521]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.521]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.521]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.521]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.521]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.521]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.521]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.521]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.521]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.521]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   191.521]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   191.521]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   191.521]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.521]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.521]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.521]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.522]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.522]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.522]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.522]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.522]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.522] Mode: 12b (400x300)
[   191.522]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.522]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.522]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.522]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.522]     WinSize: 64
[   191.522]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.522]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.522]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.522]     BytesPerScanline: 800
[   191.522]     XResolution: 400
[   191.522]     YResolution: 300
[   191.522]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.522]     YCharSize: 8
[   191.522]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.522]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   191.522]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.522]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.522]     BankSize: 0
[   191.522]     NumberOfImages: 31
[   191.522]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.522]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.522]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.522]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.522]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.522]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.522]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.522]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.522]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.522]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.522]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
[   191.522]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   191.522]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   191.522]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.522]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.522]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.522]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.522]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.522]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.522]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.522]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.522]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.523] Mode: 12c (512x384)
[   191.523]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.523]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.523]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.523]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.523]     WinSize: 64
[   191.523]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.523]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.523]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.523]     BytesPerScanline: 1024
[   191.523]     XResolution: 512
[   191.523]     YResolution: 384
[   191.523]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.523]     YCharSize: 8
[   191.523]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.523]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   191.523]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.523]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.523]     BankSize: 0
[   191.523]     NumberOfImages: 20
[   191.523]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.523]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.523]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.523]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.523]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.523]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.523]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.523]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.523]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
[   191.523]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 20
[   191.523]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 20
[   191.523]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.523]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.523]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.523]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.523]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.523]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.523]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.523] Mode: 12d (320x200)
[   191.523]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[   191.523]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.523]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.523]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.523]     WinSize: 64
[   191.523]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.523]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.523]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.523]     BytesPerScanline: 320
[   191.523]     XResolution: 320
[   191.523]     YResolution: 200
[   191.523]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.523]     YCharSize: 8
[   191.523]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.523]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   191.523]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.523]     MemoryModel: 4
[   191.523]     BankSize: 0
[   191.523]     NumberOfImages: 127
[   191.523]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.523]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.523]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.523]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.523]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.523]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.523]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
[   191.523]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 127
[   191.523]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 127
[   191.523]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.523]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.523]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.523]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.523]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.523]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.524] Mode: 131 (640x400)
[   191.524]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.524]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.524]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.524]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.524]     WinSize: 64
[   191.524]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.524]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.524]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.524]     BytesPerScanline: 1280
[   191.524]     XResolution: 640
[   191.524]     YResolution: 400
[   191.524]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.524]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.524]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.524]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   191.524]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.524]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.524]     BankSize: 0
[   191.524]     NumberOfImages: 15
[   191.524]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   191.524]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.524]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.524]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.524]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.524]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.524]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.524]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.524]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.524]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.524]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[   191.524]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   191.524]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[   191.524]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   191.524]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   191.524]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   191.524]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   191.524]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   191.524]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.524]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.524]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.524]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.525] *Mode: 112 (640x480)
[   191.525]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.525]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.525]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.525]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.525]     WinSize: 64
[   191.525]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.525]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.525]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.525]     BytesPerScanline: 2560
[   191.525]     XResolution: 640
[   191.525]     YResolution: 480
[   191.525]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.525]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.525]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.525]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[   191.525]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.525]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.525]     BankSize: 0
[   191.525]     NumberOfImages: 5
[   191.525]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   191.525]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   191.525]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   191.525]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   191.525]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   191.525]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.525]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   191.525]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   191.525]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.525]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.525]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
[   191.525]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5
[   191.525]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 5
[   191.525]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   191.525]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   191.525]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   191.525]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   191.525]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   191.525]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.525]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   191.525]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   191.525]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.526] *Mode: 115 (800x600)
[   191.526]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.526]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.526]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.526]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.526]     WinSize: 64
[   191.526]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.526]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.526]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.526]     BytesPerScanline: 3200
[   191.526]     XResolution: 800
[   191.526]     YResolution: 600
[   191.526]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.526]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.526]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.526]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[   191.526]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.526]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.526]     BankSize: 0
[   191.526]     NumberOfImages: 3
[   191.526]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   191.526]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   191.526]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   191.526]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   191.526]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   191.526]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.526]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   191.526]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   191.526]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.526]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.526]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
[   191.526]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
[   191.526]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
[   191.526]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   191.526]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   191.526]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   191.526]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   191.526]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   191.526]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.526]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   191.526]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   191.526]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.527] *Mode: 118 (1024x768)
[   191.527]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   191.527]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.527]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.527]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.527]     WinSize: 64
[   191.527]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.527]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.527]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.527]     BytesPerScanline: 4096
[   191.527]     XResolution: 1024
[   191.527]     YResolution: 768
[   191.527]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.527]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.527]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   191.527]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[   191.527]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.527]     MemoryModel: 6
[   191.527]     BankSize: 0
[   191.527]     NumberOfImages: 1
[   191.527]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   191.527]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   191.527]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   191.527]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   191.527]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   191.527]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.527]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   191.527]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   191.527]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.527]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.527]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
[   191.527]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
[   191.527]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
[   191.527]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   191.527]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   191.527]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   191.527]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   191.527]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   191.527]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.527]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   191.527]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   191.527]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.528] Mode: 102 (800x600)
[   191.528]     ModeAttributes: 0x1f
[   191.528]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   191.528]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   191.528]     WinGranularity: 64
[   191.528]     WinSize: 64
[   191.528]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   191.528]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[   191.528]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[   191.528]     BytesPerScanline: 100
[   191.528]     XResolution: 800
[   191.528]     YResolution: 600
[   191.528]     XCharSize: 8
[   191.528]     YCharSize: 16
[   191.528]     NumberOfPlanes: 4
[   191.528]     BitsPerPixel: 4
[   191.528]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   191.528]     MemoryModel: 3
[   191.528]     BankSize: 0
[   191.528]     NumberOfImages: 31
[   191.528]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   191.528]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.528]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.528]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.528]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.528]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.528]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.528]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.528]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   191.528]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[   191.528]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 100
[   191.528]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   191.528]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[   191.528]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   191.528]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   191.528]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   191.528]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   191.528]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   191.528]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   191.528]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   191.528]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   191.528]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   191.528] 
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 4096 64KB banks (262144kB)
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default hsync range of 31.50-48.00 kHz
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using default maximum pixel clock of 65.00 MHz
[   191.528] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x768" (no mode of this name)
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
[   191.528] (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.00 kHz
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using maximum pixel clock of 65.00 MHz
[   191.528] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[   191.528] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x768" (hsync out of range)
[   191.528] (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)
[   191.528] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"
[   191.528] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"
[   191.528] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"
[   191.529] (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[   191.529] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "1024x768" (118)
[   191.529] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)
[   191.529] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)
[   191.529] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[   191.529] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[   191.529] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[   191.530] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[   191.530] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.530]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.1.0
[   191.530]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   191.530] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[   191.530] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[   191.530] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[   191.531] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.531]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[   191.531]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   191.531] (II) UnloadModule: "sis"
[   191.531] (II) Unloading sis
[   191.531] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[   191.531] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[   191.531] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[   191.531] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[   191.531] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   191.531]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[   191.531]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[   191.531] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[   191.537] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[   191.539] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[   191.539] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[   191.539] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
[   191.539] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[   191.539] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[   191.539] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[   191.539] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[   191.539] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.15a
[   191.540] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xa6a64000,
    physical address = 0xc0000000, size = 268435456
[   191.554] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x118 (1024x768)
[   192.111] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   192.112] (==) VESA(0): Backing store enabled
[   192.112] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
[   192.112] (==) RandR enabled
[   192.128] (II) SELinux: Disabled on system
[   192.131] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[   192.131] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
[   192.154] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[   192.154] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[   192.180] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[   192.187] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)
[   192.187] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   192.187] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[   192.187] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[   192.188] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   192.188]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2
[   192.188]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   192.188]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0
[   192.188] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[   192.188] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[   192.188] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
[   192.188] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[   192.188] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[   192.188] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[   192.188] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"
[   192.188] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[   192.188] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   192.188] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   192.188] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   192.189] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
[   192.189] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   192.189] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[   192.189] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[   192.189] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[   192.189] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[   192.189] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[   192.190] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[   192.190] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"
[   192.190] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[   192.190] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   192.190] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   192.190] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   192.191] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)
[   192.191] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   192.191] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   192.191] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)
[   192.191] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   192.191] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'
[   192.191] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[   192.191] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[   192.191] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6
[   192.191] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys
[   192.191] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[   192.191] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:0c/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input5/event4"
[   192.191] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[   192.191] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   192.191] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   192.191] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   192.193] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event5)
[   192.193] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[   192.193] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Genius Optical Mouse'
[   192.193] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: always reports core events
[   192.193] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[   192.193] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x458 Product 0x3a
[   192.193] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
[   192.193] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
[   192.193] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found relative axes
[   192.193] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
[   192.193] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse
[   192.193] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support
[   192.193] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[   192.193] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[   192.193] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input6/event5"
[   192.193] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)
[   192.193] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
[   192.193] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[   192.193] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[   192.193] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   192.193] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   192.194] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)
[   192.194] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   192.194] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   192.195] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB 2.0 Camera (/dev/input/event9)
[   192.195] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   192.195] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB 2.0 Camera'
[   192.195] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: always reports core events
[   192.195] (**) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
[   192.195] (--) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Vendor 0x4f2 Product 0xb018
[   192.195] (--) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Found keys
[   192.195] (II) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Configuring as keyboard
[   192.195] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/input/input10/event9"
[   192.195] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB 2.0 Camera" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[   192.195] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   192.195] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   192.195] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   192.196] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Mic (/dev/input/event8)
[   192.196] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   192.196] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   192.196] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Headphone (/dev/input/event7)
[   192.196] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   192.196] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   192.197] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
[   192.197] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[   192.197] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'
[   192.197] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[   192.197] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[   192.197] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1
[   192.197] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[   192.197] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[   192.197] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"
[   192.197] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)
[   192.197] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   192.197] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[   192.197] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[   192.198] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event6)
[   192.198] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[   192.198] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[   192.198] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"
[   192.198] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[   192.199] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[   192.199] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   192.199]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.7.4
[   192.199]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   192.199]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0
[   192.199] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'
[   192.199] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[   192.199] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
[   192.348] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: x-axis range 32 - 544 (res 0)
[   192.348] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: y-axis range 32 - 352 (res 0)
[   192.348] (II) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device does not report pressure, will use touch data.
[   192.348] (II) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device does not report finger width.
[   192.348] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: buttons: left right double triple
[   192.348] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xe
[   192.348] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 255
[   192.348] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15
[   192.348] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[   192.348] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[   192.444] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event6"
[   192.444] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)
[   192.444] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5
[   192.444] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75
[   192.444] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.332
[   192.444] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[   192.444] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration profile 1
[   192.444] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   192.444] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   192.444] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[   192.445] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse1)
[   192.445] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"
```

My Xorg.0.log (fresh install 640x480)


```
[    16.945] 
X.Org X Server 1.15.1
Release Date: 2014-04-13
[    16.945] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    16.945] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-37-generic i686 Ubuntu
[    16.945] Current Operating System: Linux exo 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686
[    16.945] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=d489848e-6593-440c-a543-6e0a37783137 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
[    16.945] Build Date: 16 April 2014  01:40:08PM
[    16.945] xorg-server 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    16.945] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2
[    16.945]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    16.945] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    16.945] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 27 23:10:00 2014
[    16.959] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    16.959] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    16.959] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[    16.959] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[    16.959] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    16.960] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    16.960] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    16.960] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    16.960] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices
[    16.960] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    16.960]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    16.960] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[    16.960]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    16.960] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[    16.960]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    16.960] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[    16.960]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    16.960] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[    16.960]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    16.960] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    built-ins
[    16.960] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    16.960] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    16.960] (II) Loader magic: 0xb77166c0
[    16.960] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    16.960]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    16.960]     X.Org Video Driver: 15.0
[    16.960]     X.Org XInput driver : 20.0
[    16.960]     X.Org Server Extension : 8.0
[    16.962] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:14c0:002b rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd4000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension RECORD
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension DPMS
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension Present
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension DRI3
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XVideo
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension SELinux
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI
[    16.962] Initializing built-in extension DRI2
[    16.962] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    16.989] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    17.127] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.127]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    17.127]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0
[    17.127] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    17.127] Loading extension GLX
[    17.127] (==) Matched sis as autoconfigured driver 0
[    17.127] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1
[    17.127] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2
[    17.127] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[    17.127] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[    17.127] (II) LoadModule: "sis"
[    17.127] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis_drv.so
[    17.162] (II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.162]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 0.10.7
[    17.162]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    17.162]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    17.162] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    17.162] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[    17.173] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.173]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 0.8.1
[    17.173]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    17.173]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    17.173] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[    17.173] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[    17.178] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.178]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 0.4.4
[    17.178]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    17.178]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    17.178] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    17.178] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    17.179] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.179]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.3.3
[    17.179]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    17.179]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    17.179] (II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
    SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
    SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
    SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX],
    SIS340
[    17.179] (II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
    Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40)
[    17.179] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    17.179] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
[    17.179] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    17.179] (++) using VT number 7

[    17.216] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis
[    17.217] (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
[    17.217] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[    17.217] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[    17.217] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[    17.217] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[    17.217] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[    17.217] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[    17.225] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.225]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 0.0.2
[    17.225]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    17.225] (**) FBDEV(1): claimed PCI slot 1@0:0:0
[    17.225] (II) FBDEV(1): using default device
[    17.225] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
[    17.225] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[    17.225] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[    17.225] (II) FBDEV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    17.225] (==) FBDEV(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
[    17.225] (==) FBDEV(0): RGB weight 888
[    17.225] (==) FBDEV(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    17.225] (==) FBDEV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    17.225] (II) FBDEV(0): hardware: VESA VGA (video memory: 1216kB)
[    17.225] (II) FBDEV(0): checking modes against framebuffer device...
[    17.225] (II) FBDEV(0): checking modes against monitor...
[    17.225] (--) FBDEV(0): Virtual size is 640x480 (pitch 640)
[    17.225] (**) FBDEV(0):  Built-in mode "current": 30.7 MHz, 36.9 kHz, 73.3 Hz
[    17.225] (II) FBDEV(0): Modeline "current"x0.0   30.72  640 672 752 832  480 484 488 504 -hsync -vsync -csync (36.9 kHz b)
[    17.226] (==) FBDEV(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    17.226] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    17.226] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    17.226] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    17.226] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.226]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    17.226]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    17.226] (**) FBDEV(0): using shadow framebuffer
[    17.226] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[    17.226] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[    17.226] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[    17.226] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.226]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.1.0
[    17.226]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    17.227] (II) UnloadModule: "sis"
[    17.227] (II) Unloading sis
[    17.227] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[    17.227] (II) Unloading vesa
[    17.227] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    17.227] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument
[    17.227] (==) FBDEV(0): Backing store enabled
[    17.227] (==) FBDEV(0): DPMS enabled
[    17.227] (==) RandR enabled
[    17.240] (II) SELinux: Disabled on system
[    17.243] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[    17.243] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
[    17.343] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[    17.343] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[    17.358] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    17.363] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)
[    17.363] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    17.363] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    17.363] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    17.374] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.374]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2
[    17.375]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    17.375]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0
[    17.375] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    17.375] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    17.375] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
[    17.375] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    17.375] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    17.375] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    17.375] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"
[    17.375] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    17.375] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    17.375] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    17.375] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    17.380] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-FFBD4FDC8093CCB415CD73029FDA64F4B077A3E7.xkm
[    17.381] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
[    17.381] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    17.381] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    17.381] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    17.381] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[    17.381] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    17.381] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    17.381] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    17.381] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"
[    17.381] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[    17.381] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    17.381] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    17.381] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    17.382] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)
[    17.382] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    17.382] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    17.382] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)
[    17.383] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    17.383] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'
[    17.383] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[    17.383] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[    17.383] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6
[    17.383] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys
[    17.383] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[    17.383] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:0c/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6/event5"
[    17.383] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    17.383] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    17.383] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    17.383] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    17.383] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event4)
[    17.383] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    17.383] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Genius Optical Mouse'
[    17.383] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: always reports core events
[    17.384] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[    17.384] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x458 Product 0x3a
[    17.384] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
[    17.384] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
[    17.384] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found relative axes
[    17.384] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
[    17.384] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse
[    17.384] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support
[    17.384] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    17.384] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    17.384] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input5/event4"
[    17.384] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)
[    17.384] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
[    17.384] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    17.384] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    17.384] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    17.384] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    17.384] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)
[    17.384] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    17.384] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    17.385] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB 2.0 Camera (/dev/input/event6)
[    17.385] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    17.385] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB 2.0 Camera'
[    17.385] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: always reports core events
[    17.385] (**) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
[    17.385] (--) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Vendor 0x4f2 Product 0xb018
[    17.385] (--) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Found keys
[    17.385] (II) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Configuring as keyboard
[    17.385] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/input/input8/event6"
[    17.385] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB 2.0 Camera" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[    17.385] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    17.385] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    17.385] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    17.386] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Headphone (/dev/input/event7)
[    17.386] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    17.386] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    17.386] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Mic (/dev/input/event8)
[    17.386] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    17.386] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    17.387] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
[    17.387] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    17.387] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'
[    17.387] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    17.387] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[    17.387] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1
[    17.387] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    17.387] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    17.387] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"
[    17.387] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)
[    17.387] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    17.387] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    17.387] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    17.388] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event9)
[    17.388] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    17.388] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    17.388] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"
[    17.388] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    17.388] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[    17.388] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    17.388]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.7.4
[    17.388]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    17.388]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0
[    17.388] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'
[    17.388] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[    17.388] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
[    17.508] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: x-axis range 32 - 544 (res 0)
[    17.508] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: y-axis range 32 - 352 (res 0)
[    17.508] (II) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device does not report pressure, will use touch data.
[    17.508] (II) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device does not report finger width.
[    17.508] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: buttons: left right double triple
[    17.508] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xe
[    17.508] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 255
[    17.508] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15
[    17.508] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[    17.508] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[    17.572] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event9"
[    17.572] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)
[    17.572] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5
[    17.572] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75
[    17.572] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.332
[    17.572] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    17.572] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration profile 1
[    17.572] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    17.572] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    17.572] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[    17.573] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse1)
[    17.573] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"
[    17.580] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument
```

My Xorg.0.log (customised xorg.conf 1200x768)


```
[    58.519] 
X.Org X Server 1.15.1
Release Date: 2014-04-13
[    58.519] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    58.519] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-37-generic i686 Ubuntu
[    58.519] Current Operating System: Linux exo 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686
[    58.519] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=d489848e-6593-440c-a543-6e0a37783137 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
[    58.519] Build Date: 16 April 2014  01:40:08PM
[    58.519] xorg-server 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    58.519] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2
[    58.519]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    58.519] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    58.519] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 27 21:54:51 2014
[    58.519] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    58.519] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    58.520] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    58.520] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
[    58.520] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
[    58.520] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".
    Using the first device section listed.
[    58.520] (**) |   |-->Device "Generic Video Card"
[    58.520] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    58.520] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    58.520] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices
[    58.520] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    58.520]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    58.520] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[    58.520]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    58.520] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[    58.520]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    58.520] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[    58.520]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    58.520] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[    58.520]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    58.520] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    built-ins
[    58.520] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    58.520] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    58.520] (II) Loader magic: 0xb770c6c0
[    58.520] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    58.520]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    58.520]     X.Org Video Driver: 15.0
[    58.520]     X.Org XInput driver : 20.0
[    58.520]     X.Org Server Extension : 8.0
[    58.522] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1039:6351:14c0:002b rev 16, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd4000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00009000/128
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension RECORD
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension DPMS
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension Present
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension DRI3
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XVideo
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension SELinux
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI
[    58.522] Initializing built-in extension DRI2
[    58.522] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    58.522] (WW) "xmir" is not to be loaded by default. Skipping.
[    58.522] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    58.522] (II) Module "dri" already built-in
[    58.522] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[    58.523] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in
[    58.523] (II) LoadModule: "v4l"
[    58.553] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module v4l
[    58.553] (II) UnloadModule: "v4l"
[    58.553] (II) Unloading v4l
[    58.553] (EE) Failed to load module "v4l" (module does not exist, 0)
[    58.553] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    58.553] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in
[    58.553] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    58.553] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    58.645] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    58.645]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    58.645]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0
[    58.645] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    58.645] Loading extension GLX
[    58.645] (II) LoadModule: "i2c"
[    58.645] (II) Module "i2c" already built-in
[    58.645] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[    58.645] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[    58.645] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    58.646] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[    58.646] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    58.646]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    58.646]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    58.646] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[    58.646] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[    58.646] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    58.646]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.1.0
[    58.646]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    58.646] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    58.646] (II) Module "record" already built-in
[    58.646] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    58.646] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    58.647] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    58.647]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.3.3
[    58.647]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    58.647]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    58.647] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    58.647] (++) using VT number 7

[    58.647] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[    58.647] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[    58.647] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[    58.647] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    58.647]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.1.0
[    58.647]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    58.647] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    58.647] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    58.647] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[    58.648] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    58.648]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    58.648]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    58.648] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    58.653] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    58.654] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    58.654] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    58.654] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
[    58.654] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[    58.654] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[    58.654] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[    58.654] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[    58.654] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.15a
[    58.665] (**) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    58.665] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
[    58.666] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    58.666] (**) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    58.666] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[    58.666] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[    58.666] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[    58.765] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
[    58.765] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
[    58.765] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.
[    58.798] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
[    58.798] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
[    58.798] Mode: 11c (1280x768)
[    58.798]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    58.798]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.798]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.798]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.798]     WinSize: 64
[    58.798]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.798]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.798]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.798]     BytesPerScanline: 1280
[    58.798]     XResolution: 1280
[    58.798]     YResolution: 768
[    58.798]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.798]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.799]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.799]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[    58.799]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.799]     MemoryModel: 4
[    58.799]     BankSize: 0
[    58.799]     NumberOfImages: 7
[    58.799]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.799]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.799]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.799]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.799]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.799]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.799]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.799]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.799]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.799]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.799]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[    58.799]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[    58.799]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[    58.799]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.799]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.799]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.799]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.799]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.799]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.799]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.799]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.799]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.799] Mode: 11d (1280x768)
[    58.799]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.799]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.799]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.799]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.799]     WinSize: 64
[    58.799]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.799]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.799]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.799]     BytesPerScanline: 2560
[    58.799]     XResolution: 1280
[    58.799]     YResolution: 768
[    58.799]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.799]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.799]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.799]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[    58.799]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.799]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.799]     BankSize: 0
[    58.799]     NumberOfImages: 3
[    58.799]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.799]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.799]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.799]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.799]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.799]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.799]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.799]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.799]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.799]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.799]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
[    58.799]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
[    58.799]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
[    58.800]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.800]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.800]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.800]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.800]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.800]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.800]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.800]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.800]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.800] *Mode: 11e (1280x768)
[    58.800]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.800]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.800]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.800]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.800]     WinSize: 64
[    58.800]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.800]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.800]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.800]     BytesPerScanline: 5120
[    58.800]     XResolution: 1280
[    58.800]     YResolution: 768
[    58.800]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.800]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.800]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.800]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[    58.800]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.800]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.800]     BankSize: 0
[    58.800]     NumberOfImages: 1
[    58.800]     RedMaskSize: 8
[    58.800]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[    58.800]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[    58.800]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[    58.800]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[    58.800]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.800]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[    58.800]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    58.800]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.800]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.800]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120
[    58.800]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
[    58.800]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
[    58.800]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[    58.800]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[    58.800]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[    58.800]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[    58.800]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[    58.800]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.800]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[    58.800]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    58.800]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.801] Mode: 101 (640x480)
[    58.801]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    58.801]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.801]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.801]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.801]     WinSize: 64
[    58.801]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.801]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.801]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.801]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[    58.801]     XResolution: 640
[    58.801]     YResolution: 480
[    58.801]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.801]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.801]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.801]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[    58.801]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.801]     MemoryModel: 4
[    58.801]     BankSize: 0
[    58.801]     NumberOfImages: 24
[    58.801]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.801]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.801]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.801]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.801]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.801]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.801]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.801]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.801]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.801]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.801]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[    58.801]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 24
[    58.801]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 24
[    58.801]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.801]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.801]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.801]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.801]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.801]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.801]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.801]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.801]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.801] Mode: 100 (640x400)
[    58.802]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    58.802]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.802]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.802]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.802]     WinSize: 64
[    58.802]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.802]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.802]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.802]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[    58.802]     XResolution: 640
[    58.802]     YResolution: 400
[    58.802]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.802]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.802]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.802]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[    58.802]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.802]     MemoryModel: 4
[    58.802]     BankSize: 0
[    58.802]     NumberOfImages: 31
[    58.802]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.802]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.802]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.802]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.802]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.802]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.802]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.802]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.802]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.802]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.802]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[    58.802]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    58.802]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    58.802]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.802]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.802]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.802]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.802]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.802]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.802]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.802]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.802]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.802] Mode: 103 (800x600)
[    58.802]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    58.802]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.802]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.802]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.802]     WinSize: 64
[    58.802]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.802]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.802]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.802]     BytesPerScanline: 800
[    58.802]     XResolution: 800
[    58.802]     YResolution: 600
[    58.802]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.802]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.802]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.802]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[    58.802]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.803]     MemoryModel: 4
[    58.803]     BankSize: 0
[    58.803]     NumberOfImages: 15
[    58.803]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.803]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.803]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
[    58.803]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    58.803]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    58.803]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.803] Mode: 104 (1024x768)
[    58.803]     ModeAttributes: 0x1f
[    58.803]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.803]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.803]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.803]     WinSize: 64
[    58.803]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.803]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.803]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.803]     BytesPerScanline: 128
[    58.803]     XResolution: 1024
[    58.803]     YResolution: 768
[    58.803]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.803]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.803]     NumberOfPlanes: 4
[    58.803]     BitsPerPixel: 4
[    58.803]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.803]     MemoryModel: 3
[    58.803]     BankSize: 0
[    58.803]     NumberOfImages: 15
[    58.803]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.803]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.803]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.803]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.803]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 128
[    58.803]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    58.804]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    58.804]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.804] Mode: 105 (1024x768)
[    58.804]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    58.804]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.804]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.804]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.804]     WinSize: 64
[    58.804]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.804]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.804]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.804]     BytesPerScanline: 1024
[    58.804]     XResolution: 1024
[    58.804]     YResolution: 768
[    58.804]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.804]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.804]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.804]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[    58.804]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.804]     MemoryModel: 4
[    58.804]     BankSize: 0
[    58.804]     NumberOfImages: 9
[    58.804]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.804]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.804]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
[    58.804]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9
[    58.804]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 9
[    58.804]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.804]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.804]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.805] Mode: 10d (320x200)
[    58.805]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.805]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.805]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.805]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.805]     WinSize: 64
[    58.805]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.805]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.805]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.805]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[    58.805]     XResolution: 320
[    58.805]     YResolution: 200
[    58.805]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.805]     YCharSize: 8
[    58.805]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.805]     BitsPerPixel: 15
[    58.805]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.805]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.805]     BankSize: 0
[    58.805]     NumberOfImages: 63
[    58.805]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.805]     RedFieldPosition: 10
[    58.805]     GreenMaskSize: 5
[    58.805]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.805]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.805]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.805]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.805]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.805]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.805]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.805]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[    58.805]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    58.805]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    58.805]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.805]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[    58.805]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[    58.805]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.805]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.805]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.805]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.805]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.805]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.806] Mode: 10e (320x200)
[    58.806]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.806]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.806]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.806]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.806]     WinSize: 64
[    58.806]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.806]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.806]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.806]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[    58.806]     XResolution: 320
[    58.806]     YResolution: 200
[    58.806]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.806]     YCharSize: 8
[    58.806]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.806]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[    58.806]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.806]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.806]     BankSize: 0
[    58.806]     NumberOfImages: 63
[    58.806]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.806]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.806]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.806]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.806]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.806]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.806]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.806]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.806]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.806]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.806]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[    58.806]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    58.806]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    58.806]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.806]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.806]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.806]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.806]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.806]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.806]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.806]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.806]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.807] Mode: 110 (640x480)
[    58.807]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.807]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.807]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.807]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.807]     WinSize: 64
[    58.807]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.807]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.807]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.807]     BytesPerScanline: 1280
[    58.807]     XResolution: 640
[    58.807]     YResolution: 480
[    58.807]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.807]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.807]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.807]     BitsPerPixel: 15
[    58.807]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.807]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.807]     BankSize: 0
[    58.807]     NumberOfImages: 11
[    58.807]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.807]     RedFieldPosition: 10
[    58.807]     GreenMaskSize: 5
[    58.807]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.807]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.807]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.807]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.807]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.807]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.807]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.807]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[    58.807]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
[    58.807]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
[    58.807]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.807]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[    58.807]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[    58.807]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.807]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.807]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.807]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.807]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.807]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.807] Mode: 111 (640x480)
[    58.807]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.807]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.807]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.807]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.807]     WinSize: 64
[    58.807]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.807]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.807]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.807]     BytesPerScanline: 1280
[    58.807]     XResolution: 640
[    58.808]     YResolution: 480
[    58.808]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.808]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.808]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.808]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[    58.808]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.808]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.808]     BankSize: 0
[    58.808]     NumberOfImages: 11
[    58.808]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.808]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.808]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.808]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.808]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.808]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.808]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.808]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.808]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.808]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.808]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[    58.808]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11
[    58.808]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 11
[    58.808]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.808]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.808]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.808]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.808]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.808]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.808]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.808]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.808]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.808] Mode: 113 (800x600)
[    58.808]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.808]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.808]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.808]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.808]     WinSize: 64
[    58.808]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.808]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.808]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.808]     BytesPerScanline: 1600
[    58.808]     XResolution: 800
[    58.808]     YResolution: 600
[    58.808]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.808]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.808]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.808]     BitsPerPixel: 15
[    58.808]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.808]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.808]     BankSize: 0
[    58.808]     NumberOfImages: 7
[    58.809]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.809]     RedFieldPosition: 10
[    58.809]     GreenMaskSize: 5
[    58.809]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.809]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.809]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.809]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.809]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.809]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.809]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.809]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
[    58.809]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[    58.809]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[    58.809]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.809]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[    58.809]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[    58.809]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.809]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.809]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.809]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.809]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.809]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.809] Mode: 114 (800x600)
[    58.809]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.809]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.809]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.809]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.809]     WinSize: 64
[    58.809]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.809]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.809]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.809]     BytesPerScanline: 1600
[    58.809]     XResolution: 800
[    58.809]     YResolution: 600
[    58.809]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.809]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.809]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.809]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[    58.809]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.809]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.809]     BankSize: 0
[    58.809]     NumberOfImages: 7
[    58.809]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.809]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.809]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.809]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.809]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.809]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.809]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.809]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.809]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.809]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.809]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
[    58.810]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7
[    58.810]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 7
[    58.810]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.810]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.810]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.810]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.810]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.810]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.810]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.810]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.810]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.810] Mode: 116 (1024x768)
[    58.810]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.810]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.810]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.810]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.810]     WinSize: 64
[    58.810]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.810]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.810]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.810]     BytesPerScanline: 2048
[    58.810]     XResolution: 1024
[    58.810]     YResolution: 768
[    58.810]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.810]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.810]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.810]     BitsPerPixel: 15
[    58.810]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.810]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.810]     BankSize: 0
[    58.810]     NumberOfImages: 4
[    58.810]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.810]     RedFieldPosition: 10
[    58.810]     GreenMaskSize: 5
[    58.810]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.810]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.810]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.810]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.810]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.810]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.810]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.810]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
[    58.810]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
[    58.810]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
[    58.810]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.810]     LinRedFieldPosition: 10
[    58.810]     LinGreenMaskSize: 5
[    58.810]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.810]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.810]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.810]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.810]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.810]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.811] Mode: 117 (1024x768)
[    58.811]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.811]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.811]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.811]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.811]     WinSize: 64
[    58.811]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.811]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.811]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.811]     BytesPerScanline: 2048
[    58.811]     XResolution: 1024
[    58.811]     YResolution: 768
[    58.811]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.811]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.811]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.811]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[    58.811]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.811]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.811]     BankSize: 0
[    58.811]     NumberOfImages: 4
[    58.811]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.811]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.811]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.811]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.811]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.811]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.811]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.811]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.811]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.811]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.811]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
[    58.811]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
[    58.811]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
[    58.811]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.811]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.811]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.811]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.811]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.811]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.811]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.811]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.811]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.812] Mode: 127 (320x240)
[    58.812]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    58.812]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.812]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.812]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.812]     WinSize: 64
[    58.812]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.812]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.812]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.812]     BytesPerScanline: 320
[    58.812]     XResolution: 320
[    58.812]     YResolution: 240
[    58.812]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.812]     YCharSize: 8
[    58.812]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.812]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[    58.812]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.812]     MemoryModel: 4
[    58.812]     BankSize: 0
[    58.812]     NumberOfImages: 63
[    58.812]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.812]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.812]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.812]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.812]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.812]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.812]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.812]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.812]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.812]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.812]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
[    58.812]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    58.812]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    58.812]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.812]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.812]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.812]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.812]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.812]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.812]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.812]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.813]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.813] Mode: 128 (400x300)
[    58.813]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    58.813]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.813]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.813]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.813]     WinSize: 64
[    58.813]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.813]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.813]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.813]     BytesPerScanline: 400
[    58.813]     XResolution: 400
[    58.813]     YResolution: 300
[    58.813]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.813]     YCharSize: 8
[    58.813]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.813]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[    58.813]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.813]     MemoryModel: 4
[    58.813]     BankSize: 0
[    58.813]     NumberOfImages: 63
[    58.813]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.813]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.813]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.813]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.813]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.813]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.813]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.813]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.813]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.813]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.813]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 400
[    58.813]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    58.813]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 63
[    58.813]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.813]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.813]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.813]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.813]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.813]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.813]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.813]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.813]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.814] Mode: 129 (512x384)
[    58.814]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    58.814]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.814]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.814]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.814]     WinSize: 64
[    58.814]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.814]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.814]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.814]     BytesPerScanline: 512
[    58.814]     XResolution: 512
[    58.814]     YResolution: 384
[    58.814]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.814]     YCharSize: 8
[    58.814]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.814]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[    58.814]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.814]     MemoryModel: 4
[    58.814]     BankSize: 0
[    58.814]     NumberOfImages: 41
[    58.814]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.814]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.814]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.814]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.814]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.814]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.814]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.814]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.814]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.814]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.814]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 512
[    58.814]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
[    58.814]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
[    58.814]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.814]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.814]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.814]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.814]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.814]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.814]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.814]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.814]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.815] Mode: 12a (320x240)
[    58.815]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.815]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.815]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.815]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.815]     WinSize: 64
[    58.815]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.815]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.815]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.815]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[    58.815]     XResolution: 320
[    58.815]     YResolution: 240
[    58.815]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.815]     YCharSize: 8
[    58.815]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.815]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[    58.815]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.815]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.815]     BankSize: 0
[    58.815]     NumberOfImages: 41
[    58.815]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.815]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.815]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.815]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.815]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.815]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.815]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.815]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.815]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.815]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.815]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[    58.815]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
[    58.815]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
[    58.815]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.815]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.815]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.815]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.815]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.815]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.815]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.815]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.815]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.816] Mode: 12b (400x300)
[    58.816]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.816]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.816]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.816]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.816]     WinSize: 64
[    58.816]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.816]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.816]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.816]     BytesPerScanline: 800
[    58.816]     XResolution: 400
[    58.816]     YResolution: 300
[    58.816]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.816]     YCharSize: 8
[    58.816]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.816]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[    58.816]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.816]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.816]     BankSize: 0
[    58.816]     NumberOfImages: 31
[    58.816]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.816]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.816]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.816]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.816]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.816]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.816]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.816]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.816]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.816]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.816]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
[    58.816]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    58.816]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    58.816]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.816]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.816]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.816]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.816]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.816]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.816]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.816]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.816]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.817] Mode: 12c (512x384)
[    58.817]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.817]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.817]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.817]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.817]     WinSize: 64
[    58.817]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.817]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.817]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.817]     BytesPerScanline: 1024
[    58.817]     XResolution: 512
[    58.817]     YResolution: 384
[    58.817]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.817]     YCharSize: 8
[    58.817]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.817]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[    58.817]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.817]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.817]     BankSize: 0
[    58.817]     NumberOfImages: 20
[    58.817]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.817]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.817]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.817]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.817]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.817]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.817]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.817]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.817]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.817]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.817]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
[    58.817]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 20
[    58.817]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 20
[    58.817]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.817]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.817]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.817]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.817]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.817]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.817]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.817]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.817]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.818] Mode: 12d (320x200)
[    58.818]     ModeAttributes: 0x9f
[    58.818]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.818]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.818]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.818]     WinSize: 64
[    58.818]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.818]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.818]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.818]     BytesPerScanline: 320
[    58.818]     XResolution: 320
[    58.818]     YResolution: 200
[    58.818]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.818]     YCharSize: 8
[    58.818]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.818]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[    58.818]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.818]     MemoryModel: 4
[    58.818]     BankSize: 0
[    58.818]     NumberOfImages: 127
[    58.818]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.818]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.818]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.818]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.818]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.818]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.818]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.818]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.818]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.818]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.818]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
[    58.818]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 127
[    58.818]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 127
[    58.818]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.818]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.818]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.818]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.818]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.818]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.818]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.818]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.818]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.819] Mode: 131 (640x400)
[    58.819]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.819]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.819]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.819]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.819]     WinSize: 64
[    58.819]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.819]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.819]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.819]     BytesPerScanline: 1280
[    58.819]     XResolution: 640
[    58.819]     YResolution: 400
[    58.819]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.819]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.819]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.819]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[    58.819]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.819]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.819]     BankSize: 0
[    58.819]     NumberOfImages: 15
[    58.819]     RedMaskSize: 5
[    58.819]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.819]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.819]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.819]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.819]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.819]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.819]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.819]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.819]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.819]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[    58.819]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    58.819]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 15
[    58.819]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[    58.819]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[    58.819]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[    58.819]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[    58.819]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[    58.819]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.819]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.819]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.819]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.819] *Mode: 112 (640x480)
[    58.819]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.819]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.820]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.820]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.820]     WinSize: 64
[    58.820]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.820]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.820]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.820]     BytesPerScanline: 2560
[    58.820]     XResolution: 640
[    58.820]     YResolution: 480
[    58.820]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.820]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.820]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.820]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[    58.820]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.820]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.820]     BankSize: 0
[    58.820]     NumberOfImages: 5
[    58.820]     RedMaskSize: 8
[    58.820]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[    58.820]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[    58.820]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[    58.820]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[    58.820]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.820]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[    58.820]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    58.820]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.820]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.820]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
[    58.820]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5
[    58.820]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 5
[    58.820]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[    58.820]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[    58.820]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[    58.820]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[    58.820]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[    58.820]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.820]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[    58.820]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    58.820]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.820] *Mode: 115 (800x600)
[    58.820]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.820]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.820]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.821]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.821]     WinSize: 64
[    58.821]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.821]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.821]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.821]     BytesPerScanline: 3200
[    58.821]     XResolution: 800
[    58.821]     YResolution: 600
[    58.821]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.821]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.821]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.821]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[    58.821]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.821]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.821]     BankSize: 0
[    58.821]     NumberOfImages: 3
[    58.821]     RedMaskSize: 8
[    58.821]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[    58.821]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[    58.821]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[    58.821]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[    58.821]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.821]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[    58.821]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    58.821]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.821]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.821]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
[    58.821]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
[    58.821]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
[    58.821]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[    58.821]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[    58.821]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[    58.821]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[    58.821]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[    58.821]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.821]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[    58.821]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    58.821]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.821] *Mode: 118 (1024x768)
[    58.821]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[    58.821]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.821]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.821]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.821]     WinSize: 64
[    58.821]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.821]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.822]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.822]     BytesPerScanline: 4096
[    58.822]     XResolution: 1024
[    58.822]     YResolution: 768
[    58.822]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.822]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.822]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[    58.822]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[    58.822]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.822]     MemoryModel: 6
[    58.822]     BankSize: 0
[    58.822]     NumberOfImages: 1
[    58.822]     RedMaskSize: 8
[    58.822]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[    58.822]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[    58.822]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[    58.822]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[    58.822]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.822]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[    58.822]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    58.822]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.822]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.822]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
[    58.822]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
[    58.822]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
[    58.822]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[    58.822]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[    58.822]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[    58.822]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[    58.822]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[    58.822]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.822]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[    58.822]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[    58.822]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.822] Mode: 102 (800x600)
[    58.822]     ModeAttributes: 0x1f
[    58.822]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[    58.822]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[    58.822]     WinGranularity: 64
[    58.822]     WinSize: 64
[    58.822]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[    58.822]     WinBSegment: 0xa000
[    58.822]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc000862b
[    58.822]     BytesPerScanline: 100
[    58.822]     XResolution: 800
[    58.822]     YResolution: 600
[    58.823]     XCharSize: 8
[    58.823]     YCharSize: 16
[    58.823]     NumberOfPlanes: 4
[    58.823]     BitsPerPixel: 4
[    58.823]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[    58.823]     MemoryModel: 3
[    58.823]     BankSize: 0
[    58.823]     NumberOfImages: 31
[    58.823]     RedMaskSize: 0
[    58.823]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.823]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.823]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.823]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.823]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.823]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.823]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.823]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[    58.823]     PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000
[    58.823]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 100
[    58.823]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    58.823]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 31
[    58.823]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[    58.823]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[    58.823]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[    58.823]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[    58.823]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[    58.823]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[    58.823]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[    58.823]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[    58.823]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[    58.823] 
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 4096 64KB banks (262144kB)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 20.00-107.00 kHz
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-185.00 Hz
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x768@60" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x720@60" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "800x600@60" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x800@60" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "800x600@56" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x768" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 20.00-107.00 kHz
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-185.00 Hz
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x768@60" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x720@60" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "800x600@60" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x800@60" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Not using mode "800x600@56" (no mode of this name)
[    58.823] (**) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1280x768 (pitch 1280)
[    58.823] (**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "1280x768"
[    58.823] (**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768"
[    58.823] (**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "800x600"
[    58.823] (**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"
[    58.823] (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    58.823] (**) VESA(0): Option "ShadowFB"
[    58.823] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "1280x768" (11e)
[    58.824] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "1024x768" (118)
[    58.824] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (115)
[    58.824] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 85Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)
[    58.824] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[    58.824] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[    58.824] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[    58.824] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[    58.824] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    58.824]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.1.0
[    58.824]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    58.824] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    58.824] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    58.825] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    58.825] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    58.825]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    58.825]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    58.825] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    58.825] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    58.825] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    58.825] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[    58.825] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    58.825]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    58.825]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    58.825] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    58.830] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[    58.831] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[    58.831] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[    58.831] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
[    58.831] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS
[    58.831] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[    58.831] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
[    58.831] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 6330
[    58.831] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 3.72.15a
[    58.832] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xa6a65000,
    physical address = 0xc0000000, size = 268435456
[    58.841] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x11E (1280x768)
[    59.356] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    59.356] (**) VESA(0): Option "BackingStore" "true"
[    59.356] (**) VESA(0): Backing store enabled
[    59.357] (**) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
[    59.357] (WW) VESA(0): Option "UseFBDev" is not used
[    59.357] (WW) VESA(0): Option "MaxXFBMem" is not used
[    59.357] (WW) VESA(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used
[    59.357] (WW) VESA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used
[    59.357] (WW) VESA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used
[    59.357] (==) RandR enabled
[    59.366] (II) SELinux: Disabled on system
[    59.368] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[    59.368] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
[    59.479] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[    59.479] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[    59.499] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    59.503] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)
[    59.504] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    59.504] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    59.504] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    59.528] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    59.528]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2
[    59.528]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    59.528]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0
[    59.528] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    59.528] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    59.528] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
[    59.528] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    59.528] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    59.528] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    59.528] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"
[    59.528] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    59.528] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    59.528] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    59.528] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    59.535] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-FFBD4FDC8093CCB415CD73029FDA64F4B077A3E7.xkm
[    59.536] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
[    59.536] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    59.537] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    59.537] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    59.537] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[    59.537] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    59.537] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    59.537] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    59.537] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"
[    59.537] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[    59.537] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    59.537] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    59.537] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    59.537] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)
[    59.537] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    59.537] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    59.538] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)
[    59.538] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    59.538] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'
[    59.538] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[    59.538] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[    59.538] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6
[    59.538] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys
[    59.538] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[    59.538] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:0c/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6/event5"
[    59.538] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    59.538] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    59.538] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    59.538] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    59.539] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event4)
[    59.539] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    59.539] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Genius Optical Mouse'
[    59.539] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: always reports core events
[    59.539] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[    59.540] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x458 Product 0x3a
[    59.540] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons
[    59.540] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
[    59.540] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found relative axes
[    59.540] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
[    59.540] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse
[    59.540] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support
[    59.540] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    59.540] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    59.540] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input5/event4"
[    59.540] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)
[    59.540] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
[    59.540] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    59.540] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    59.540] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    59.540] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    59.541] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)
[    59.541] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    59.541] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    59.541] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB 2.0 Camera (/dev/input/event6)
[    59.541] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    59.541] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB 2.0 Camera'
[    59.541] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: always reports core events
[    59.541] (**) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
[    59.541] (--) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Vendor 0x4f2 Product 0xb018
[    59.541] (--) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Found keys
[    59.541] (II) evdev: USB 2.0 Camera: Configuring as keyboard
[    59.541] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.3/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/input/input8/event6"
[    59.542] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB 2.0 Camera" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[    59.542] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    59.542] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    59.542] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    59.542] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Headphone (/dev/input/event7)
[    59.542] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    59.542] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    59.543] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA SIS966 Mic (/dev/input/event8)
[    59.543] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    59.543] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    59.543] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
[    59.543] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    59.543] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'
[    59.543] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    59.543] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[    59.543] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1
[    59.543] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    59.543] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    59.543] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"
[    59.543] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)
[    59.543] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    59.543] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    59.543] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"
[    59.544] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event9)
[    59.544] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    59.544] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    59.544] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"
[    59.544] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    59.545] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[    59.545] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    59.545]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.7.4
[    59.545]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    59.545]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0
[    59.545] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'
[    59.545] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[    59.545] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"
[    59.592] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: x-axis range 32 - 544 (res 0)
[    59.592] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: y-axis range 32 - 352 (res 0)
[    59.592] (II) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device does not report pressure, will use touch data.
[    59.593] (II) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device does not report finger width.
[    59.593] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: buttons: left right double triple
[    59.593] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xe
[    59.593] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 255
[    59.593] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15
[    59.593] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[    59.593] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[    59.628] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event9"
[    59.628] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)
[    59.628] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5
[    59.628] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75
[    59.628] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.332
[    59.628] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    59.628] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration profile 1
[    59.628] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    59.628] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    59.628] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
[    59.629] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse1)
[    59.629] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"
[  3314.448] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x11E (1280x768)
[  3315.074] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found
```

By customised xorg.conf, I mean this (I don't understand what it means, but somehow it kinda works)


```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Generic Video Card"
    VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
        BoardName   "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
    Busid "PCI:1:0:0"
    Driver "vesa"
    Screen 0
        Option "UseFBDev" "true"
        Option "DPMS"
        Option "ShadowFB"
        Option "MaxXFBMem"
        VideoRam 262016
        Option "RenderAccel" "true"
        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option "backingstore" "true"
        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Configured Monitor"
    Vendorname    "Generic LCD Display"
    Modelname    "LCD Panel 1280x800"
    HorizSync 20-107
        VertRefresh 50-185
  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x768@60" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x720@60" 74.48 1280 1336 1472 1664 720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x800@60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync
    Gamma    1.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    Device        "Configured Video Device"
    Defaultdepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
        Virtual    1280    768
        Modes        "1280x768@60"    "1280x720@60"    "800x600@60"    "1280x800@60"    "800x600@56"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load "dri"
    Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension
    Load "v4l" # Video for Linux
    Load "extmod"
    Load "type1"
    Load "freetype"
    Load "glx" # 3D layer
    Load "GLcore"
    Load "i2c"
    Load "bitmap"
    Load "ddc"
    Load "int10"
    Load "vbe"
    Load "speedo"
    Load "record"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode 0666
EndSection
```

----------


## Yellow Pasque

This is what is concerning:


```
(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
```

Perhaps looking through dmesg (on the Live install) will reveal clues about why drm fails.

----------


## exekabuto

Hello everyone, I have ubuntu 12.04.1 and I finally managed to have all screen resolutions supported by my laptop TV and my another LCD (connected to the tv out) recognized by my beloved SIS 671 card.

I´m using the driver downloaded from https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis 

But the most important part is that I´m using the SISCTRL app. Irrespective for what I have read in many blogs, I downloaded, installed and run it. And VOILA!!! I can change screens between my laptop LCD or my output LCD or TV. The only tricky part is that in order to have alll availble resolutions I have to start Ubuntu session with the output connected. That´s it, in the xorg, only add ¨SISCTRL¨  ¨ON¨

xrandr will not work, but SISCTRL will do. On top of thay you can create scripts and run commands of sisctrl without the GUI mode. Namely, you can set to start at X resolution in the output monitor or in Y resolution in both connected monitors, or whatever combination you want. 

Write me if you want any other information.

----------


## mörgæs

> Write me if you want any other information.


No, please keep all communication in the open and not in PM's. More people will benefit from reading about the solution.

----------


## exekabuto

> No, please keep all communication in the open and not in PM's. More people will benefit from reading about the solution.


Sure, I meant post here and I will answer asap

----------


## lokesh3

Hello everyone. I am a new comer. Could someone please direct me to a simple way to install sis 771/671 for Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit. I will be very grateful. 

Thanks!

----------


## lokesh3

I did everything exactly as you mentioned but nothing happened after I rebooted.

----------


## mörgæs

Please describe the problem and the solution you have tried. 
Did you try both 12.04 and 14.04?

----------


## nikoz99

for Ubutnu 14.04 I've simply added this file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
filename: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-custom.conf

in a terminal:
sudo nano /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-custom.conf 
then copy this code:



```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Generic Video Card"
    VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
        BoardName   "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
    Busid "PCI:1:0:0"
    Driver "vesa"
    Screen 0
        Option "UseFBDev" "true"
        Option "DPMS"
        Option "ShadowFB"
        Option "MaxXFBMem"
        VideoRam 262016
        Option "RenderAccel" "true"
        Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option "backingstore" "true"
        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load "dri"
    Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension
    Load "v4l" # Video for Linux
    Load "extmod"
    Load "type1"
    Load "freetype"
    Load "glx" # 3D layer
    Load "GLcore"
    Load "i2c"
    Load "bitmap"
    Load "ddc"
    Load "int10"
    Load "vbe"
    Load "speedo"
    Load "record"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
        Mode 0666
EndSection
```

then
sudo service lightdm restart

Enjoy!

----------


## terry24

> for Ubutnu 14.04 I've simply added this file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
> filename: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-custom.conf
> 
> in a terminal:
> sudo nano /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-custom.conf 
> then copy this code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't work for me ......
but .....I did this:
For anybody that hasn't been able to get 1366x768 with SiS - you may want to read this..

I have been trying to find a solution for my laptop (Acer K50C) sis 672. I wanted to get 1366x768 resolution working with Ubuntu 14.04. In previous releases of ubuntu I downloaded the sis761 driver and compiled it....but I haven't been able to find a code that compiles ok for this ubuntu release.

I ended up downloading the sisimedia driver 

followed the instructions at the URL Below:

http://zatherz.cba.pl/sis/

----------

